# The ask the member below you a question thread?



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

simple , you answer the above question then you ask a question for the member below to answer?(can be anything)

i will start with a simple question.

what is your favourite drink?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Red expensive wine.

Do you like me?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ofcourse I like you, baby.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Black. 

Have you ever had a threesome?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

no

are you Joseph Stalin?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

EDIT: obbyninja'd. Came so close, but alas 'twas not to be and woman #2 backed out

No...OR AM I? ... no. 

What is your irl nickname?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't have one that is used consistently.

Which wrestler can you most relate to?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

The Great Khali.

What is your first memory of wrestling?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Either Jamie Noble or Chavo Guerrero being jumped by an audience member on a SmackDown in 2007.

WHO
IN THE BLUE HELL
ARE YOU?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DANIEL BRYAN IN DISGUISE!

What is your favourite type of food?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Asian + Italian food.

First diva you had a crush on?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Beth Phoenix

Best animated program currently?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Archer, if that counts as animated.

Greatest achievement of your life?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Winning an international award.

How old were you when you attended your first wrestling event?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I farted in a Full Elevator. A baby cried.

Edit: Dammit Iso! 6.

Favorite game?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Game? What game? 

Have you ever attended an ECW event?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

No. ECW never toured Canada.

What colour socks are you/did you wear today?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Black.

What is your current mood?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Apathy.

What's the name of the model Daiko really loves?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jessica Nigri (Cosplayer)

Chips or Crisps?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Chips.

What's an unpopular opinion of yours?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It's okay to cheat.

What is yours?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Chipotle is garbage.

What's one of your pet peeves?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

being bored

Have you been in jail?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

People who take photos of every fucking meal they eat

What's yours?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never been to jail, and one of my pet peeves is folks not bothering to notice they got Ninja'd.

What was the dumbest thing you ever did with a firework?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Shot it at another person 

What's your favourite Wu-Tang Clan song?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

7th Chamber: Part II

Ever Cheat on your significant other?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes.

What is your preference, older or younger women (or men)?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Younger, I guess

DO YOU EVEN HAVE ANY GOALS, ASIDE FROM BAGGING THESE HOES, AND PACKING A BONG? LET ME GUESS, NO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

STOP STALKING ME.


would you push a "do not push button"?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

it depends on the context

Would you press a button that would kill ten people in Saudi Arabia but give you sixty million dollars?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Might depend on which ten people, and if there would be repercussions, but most likely yes.

When you are driving do you try to hit animals on purpose, or avoid them?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Are you fucking evil, or not?


Translated

Would you rather be stung by a bee or slapped by Clint Eastwood?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Slap by Eastwood so I can say I got bitch slapped by Clint Eastwood

What was the last movie you saw in theaters?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Transformers 3

Which Diva or Knockout would you let kick you in the groin?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

None. Because I don't want that.

Fuck one, kill one, Threesome Two

Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, Torrie Wilson, Maria Kanellis


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck Nikki
Kill Brie
Threesome with Torrie and Maria. OMG that would be great.

If you could hit someone in the face, who would it be?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

John Cena

Have you ever paid for sex?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No

Are you scared of heights?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yes

are you afraid to die?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

@Daiko: No.
@obby: No.

Would you let to cut off your hand if you were given a million dollars for that?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

no

Would you jump off a bridge with a 100 percent guarantee of survival for 20 bucks?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd like to think i would trade my left hand for a mill(i'm a righty), but i'm sure i'd puss out when push came to shove. so i'll say no

edit: fuckin obby and his ninja like skills.No i wouldn't, money is too low and i've always been a bitch in jumping off shit situations

Do you give money to homeless people on the street?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yes

do you like this song


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, very Decent.

Whats your favorite song of all time?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't have one. I have favorites for a certain time, that's it. The current one is: Emily Wells - Becomes the Color

Have you been to NY before?


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Nope

Who's the one celebrity (of whatever sex you are not attracted to) you would like to spend a day chillin with?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Charles Martinet (Mario)

Do you like Bacon?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, but only certain types,

Would you suck a dick for a million?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*No.

Favorite saying or phrase?*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll fuk u up m8 - 12 Year Olds Worldwide

Waluigi or Wario


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Wario, waluigi reminds me to much of the wacky races dude.

Charmander, bulbasaur or squirtle.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Charmander mofo

Does thy even hoist upward?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BLEACH said:


> Charmander mofo
> 
> Does thy even hoist upward?


BULLYS MUM. 

Why are we heading towards WWIII?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Because we can't be heading toward WWIV because that's not how numbers work.

What would you name your band?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

The Isotopes.

Name a time where you felt embarrassed.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

When some fucker! took shawn michaels on the history thread and left me with the rock :evil:

If you could fuck any diva past or present in their prime who would it be?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lita. :yum:

If you could have any super power, what would it be and why?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Invisibility, I go through life a lot wishing I could disappear into the shadows and not be seen.

Anticipating being ninja'd, so same question


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Invisibility.....  that's why.

Rock or Austin?

Edit: You ninja'd me! psychic... :hmm:


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Austin.

Have you ever bullied anyone, physically and/or verbally?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, because he deserved it for also bullying someone else for no fucking reason.

What is your favorite food? (originality = 0 )


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Hot & Spicy Chicken, the hotter and spicier the better. Also milkshakes.

What would you call your autobiography?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'My Life: Marking for Daniel Bryan'

What is your current favourite song?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ :lol em, I dunno, adrenaline-Bush I guess.

Who's your favourite cruiserweight of all time?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CM Punk

Have you ever pinned yourself and then kicked out at two and a half ? :cole


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No but I've made myself submit before.

What was the last embarrassing thing you did?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Falling off my chair in school while answering a question

If you were to be locked in a room forever who's DVD would you choose? CM Punk: Best In The World or nWo: Back in Black?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

CM Punk's.

How long is your hair?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Like Bieber in 2010 but just a tad shorter

Rugby or American Football?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

American football easy.

Has this thread taken the place of 'this or that'? Yes that's my question.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Probs

Playstation or XBOX?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Die-hard Playstation guy.

Which womanly bodypart do you appreciate the most?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Tits or GTFO.

Are you Tall?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe. I'm 6'1

Do you have a tat?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

:ambrose2

What's your job?


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I don't have one, sadly. I've been looking, but so far I haven't found anything. 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm the same. Been looking for one for a while, but no luck.

As for the question, the only pets I have are fish.



Whats your favourite breed of dog?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

What is the expression/idiom/saying that you think is the strangest in the english language?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> What is the expression/idiom/saying that you think is the strangest in the english language?


"There's no room to swing a cat." 

---

Favourite board game you've ever played?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cluedo or Monopoly.

Your favourite horror movie villain?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Freddy


do you hate ducks?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It's a love hate relationship. I don't particularly mind them, I just hate that they shit all over the place.

Who is your favorite wrestler?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

CM Punk (even though my username is __Rock__)

Mother of farther?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Either, I don't particularly mind them, I just hate that they shit all over the place.

Favourite video game character


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Have to go with Donkey Kong

If you could have a threesome with anybody, who would be in it?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Rachel Riley from Countdown (google her, I certainly would _google_ her) and Kiki Daire (googling her is NSFW lol)

What is the one smell that when you smell it takes you all the way back to childhood?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The smell of underaged girls.

If you could choose one past wrestling event you could have been part of, which one would it be?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm, well being there live in Chicago at MITB 2011 for Punk/Cena would have been amazing. Also, not a PPV but I would have loved to be at Raw January 7th (I think) 2002 when HHH returned after his quad injury.

Have you ever been naked in public?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Kind of, yes. Wasn't just me though 

Are you a bather or a showerer?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Showerer. Baths only in winter

Why is OP always lurking in this thread but never saying something?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Because he's a creep.

would you consider yourself a creep?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Because THAT'S WHAT HE DO :henry1

EDIT: Yes I'm definitely a creep.

Do you believe in any conspiracies?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Facebook is the work of the NSA, not Zuckerberg, his story is a fallacy. Could be bullshit but it sounds plausible to me.

When was the last time you shit your pants?


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Hahaha prob when I was in nappies?

If you had to fuck a woman over the age of 50 who would it be?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Susan Sarandon, immediately comes to mind.

Would you cut yourself off from one of your friends, never to see them again, for $50,000?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

No Fru sir, human trafficking is wrong.

What is your favourite Arnold Shwartzenegger film?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The one where he kills people.

Is Fru a prick?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

For that charade, yes. 

Have you ever tried auto-erotic asphyxiation?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No. Have you?

Have you ever made a femme cheat on her BF/husband?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, dated me for a year while married. It is my greatest pride and my greatest shame.

DARK MEMORIES. BOOTING UP HAPPINESS PROGRAMS > >>>> >>>>>>>>>

Favourite flavour of milkshake?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry

Favourite character on Breaking Bad?


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Chocolate.

Edit: Crap, I don't watch Breaking Bad, so ?

Who's your favorite sports team?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

New England Patriots and Tottenham Hotspur.

I'll also answer the Breaking Bad question...

Skyler.

:troll

No, probably Walt. No matter how evil he gets.

What's the worst thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Chinese sausage.

Is Fru still a prick?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No he's ok again now, he repped me some Alison Brie.

Walk on burning coal barefooted or wear socks with sandals?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

...? No? (WHEN WAS I A PRICK??)

EDIT: Coal, everytime. S/w/S is a cardinal sin

Favourite accent on opposite sex?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

South African, so nice.

Best meal you can cook?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

edit. false thread.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pancakes.

Have you ever been thinking of becoming a rassler?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I am actually training to be a wrestler dude. Loving it.

What is your favourite black and white film?


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Arsenic and Old Lace

Who's your least favorite wrestler?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Fru said:


> ...? No? (WHEN WAS I A PRICK??)
> 
> EDIT: Coal, everytime. S/w/S is a cardinal sin
> 
> Favourite accent on opposite sex?


But riding somebody else's wife for a year isn't? :no:



AirTroublein619 said:


> Arsenic and Old Lace
> 
> Who's your least favorite wrestler?


John cena.

Do you like rocko's modern life?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Rocko? Ehh, not much. More of a Ren & Stimpy or CatDog guy. Some of my homies do, though.

Redheads, blondes or brunettes? arker


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Redheads fine, but gingers....oh boy 

thing is with ginners though it can either go one way or the other, they're either fine as hell or gah!

What is the thing, music, show, anything that you used to hate but love now?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I am all about a dusky brunette










EDIT: GAAAH Ninja'd. I used to hate trash TV, and call it worthless timewasting etc, but now there's no bigger fan of The Valleys/Keeping Up With The Kardashians on the planet :brie

Cats or Sea Lions?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Cats, but by a very small margin. Love 'em both.

Do you dislike or know someone who dislikes Breaking Bad?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Honestly, no. I know people that haven't yet watched it but everyone that has are big fans.

Ever fired a gun?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

No, but I'd like to. 'Is it normal to have a boner?' - Steve Smith

Would you rather have no arms or no legs?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Neither of those :troll

Maybe legs... ugh.

Are you a fan of the Johnny Blaze/Ghost Rider character?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Meh on that character.

What's your favorite snack?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nature's Valley granola bars.

What is your least favorite genre of music?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Any of the ones that forgo musicality or substance in favour of atonality or extremism. Death Metal, Screamo etc. 

What is your favourite genre of television?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Comedy/Drama usually.

If you could bring any TV Show back on air, what would it be and why?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Only got a measly 14 or so episodes, and FOX fucked it around by not even airing the Pilot first etc... had tons and tons of potential to be a long-running great. 

Same question


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This was a fabulous network show, but ratings unfortunately didn't meet NBC's expectations. I still have that little shred of hope that some other television channel will pick up the series.

Least favorite actor and/or actress?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Alison Brie.

Just kidding, Fru! I can see you cocking your arm back to throw something at me from here!

But really I would have to say Russel Brand. I just don't get it.

Favorite kind of exotic animal?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol heart stopped for a moment. 

Does this cool bastard count as exotic enough?










Sealions are my favourite animals to see at the zoo. They're so funny, just blarping around like they own the shop, not giving 2 fucks about what anyone else thinks. I once watched a big fat one who was obviously the patriarch playfully intimidate a wee-er one into falling off the little cliff into the pool, and to this day smile like an idiot when I think about it. If sealions aren't exotic enough, I'm also a sucker for any sort of big Cat, they're just all effortlessly cool. 

Same question


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Everyone should already know mine. If not:










Still same question, but have you ever met your favorite IRL?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I like tigers if they count, and no I have never seen one in person.

Have you seen me post outside of this , and the rants section?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Today was the first time I saw you post in another section (Rants)

Do you think Make The Grade needs to post in other sections more often?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes. Nothing wrong with the Games and Trivia section, I'm in here most of the time myself but he should try some other sections out.

If the movie Toy Story was real were they came to life, would you buy a Woody and Buzz Lightyear toy to hang out with them?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:brodgers No. They would be attention whores, I think. :brodgers

If everyone on WF used the :brodgers smiley in all of their posts, how long before the :brodgers bWo loses their grip on this place and the power they cling desperately on to :brodgers slips from their hands? :brodgers


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

approximately 43 hours, 11 minutes and 27 seconds.

:brodgers?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:brodgers!

But :brodgers?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

!!

What was the most heartfelt moment you've ever experienced?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

When Darth Vader saved his son Luke's life by grabbing the Emperor Palpatine and sacrificing his life to throw him into the Death Star power core and kill him. That or maybe when Spock gave his life to save the crew of the Enterprise to save them in The Wrath of Kahn. Both moments left me pretty choked up, and still do when I watch them. Judge me if you want. :brodgers

Have you ever judged someone else for something you thought was ridiculous?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

No

Do you think porn is evil?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No. Only the folks who make snuff films or just don't share their quality stuff with the rest of us.

Do you think :brodgers is evil?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

No, mainly because I don't know who he is, but he has a smile. No one who smiles is evil.

How tall are you?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tall enough to know that the :brodgers smiley is evil!

How tall is :brodgers?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

About 2 in. Or so

Were you ever annoyed with me in the "name 3 things" thread?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

:brodgers' :brodgers"

EDIT: ^ no.

How evil is :brodgers?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm annoyed by no one but :brodgers. No one is more evil than the followers of :brodgers.

How much wood would a :brodgers chuck if a :brodgers would chuck wood?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck this.

Are you in college right now?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Nope, work.

Have you ever killed an animal?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes

Where do you go on holiday?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Los Angeles

Are you looking forward to MITB?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes.

Do you like Fanta?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Not at the moment, I'm freezing.

Del Rio, Ziggler or Swagger?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

really ?
beer or alcohol


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Del Rio.

^ I don't drink. 

Bret Hart in Canada or CM Punk in Chicago


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CM Punk in Chicago.

AJ Styles resisting the Aces & Eights, or Anark resisting the bWo?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ Styles resisting the Aces & Eights

What was the last concert you went to?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Dada Life last October

When was the last time you shaved?


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

This morning.

What was the last wrestling event you've been to?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never been to one. :bron3

Best movie you've seen recently?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Last August for Raw 

Edit: Really enjoyed Monsters University

Who was the last wrestler you met in person?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Randy Orton... back in 2004 

Last wrestling match you watched?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Anticipating being a ninja again, so same question ('SQ', from now on, for easiness' sake)

EDIT: DAMN IT, ninja'd instead! Last match I watched was a CM Punk!Jeff Hardy match, one of the ones from the Punk dvd, I had it on while doing other things so I don't remember it as clearly as I should. I'm not amazingly familiar with Jeff's singles run so I should really watch more of that era. Still same question.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone told you that you look like JD from Scrubs? I don't know maybe its just me.

RVD and Booker T vs Ric Flair and Batista for World tag titles on one of the draft episodes.

Last song you listened to?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Last Resort by Papa Roach.

Last TV Show you watched?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only Fools and Horses

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A bottle of Heineken and half a bowl of pistachio nuts. 

How many coins can you balance on your elbow and then catch when you swing your arm around? (My record stands at something like 11 pennies, though I haven't tried for years and my memory fades.)


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Has anyone told you that you look like JD from Scrubs? I don't know maybe its just me.


Lol, I get that A LOT. As a massive fan of [Scrubs], I like it. I'm told I behave very like him too.

Anark, I will investigate the answer to your question with some field research and get back to you.

What would your wrestling name be?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

"The Nightmare" Dustin Dreamer.

What would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Go to the store and buy a pack.

If you could choose to die by going out in a blaze of glory and being remembered forever, would you?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

No. I fear death, and will run from it until it drags me screaming into the void.

Do you like musicals?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not really.

Do you like dancing?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Love it. "Just because you can't dance, doesn't mean you _shouldn't_ dance". -* alcohol*

Do you prefer to flirt or be flirted with?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Flirted with

What is your favorite movie character of all time?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I have no idea. I really had to think hard about that, and I got nothing.

Most mediocre film you've seen?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Probably Invention of Lying, BORING!

Let's go Cena or Cena sucks?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cena sucks 

When was the last time you visited a beach?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Last summer

What was the last roller coaster you were on?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The rollercoaster ride of a long-distance relationship.

When did you last laugh out loud and why?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Watching Patrice O'Neal's _Elephant in the Room_ 

When was the last time you felt an adrenaline rush?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching Daniel Bryan. Man, that guy is good.

When was the last time you ordered a takeaway?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

15 minutes ago lol

If you had the opportunity to go on an unlimited shopping spree at *one* store of your choice, what would it be?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Best Buy, flat screen tvs, dvds, blu rays, video games, phones, music, computers, laptops. I would go crazy there.

When was the last time you watched a Will Smith movie?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Men in Black 3, this past Thursday night after Independence Day festivities.

When was the last time you felt like going for a random jog?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I always get the urge at like 3am when I'm lying in bed just watching TV, for some reason I just get incredibly restless then. As for actually doing it, never actually go through with it, but I did have to run for a good bit the other morning to make a doctor's appt in time. So, NAILED IT, essentially.

Can you play an instrument?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The guitar

Can you drive a manual transmission?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yep 

Have you ever heard of or do you use the app iFunny?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Never heard of it.

Do you like messing with people on here, even if it gets you in trouble?


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Besides people like the guy who is obsessed with Manson & 2003 and some other trolls. I haven't really messed with people on here.

Besides your home where is the last place you drove to?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Summerfest, its the largest musical festival

Last time you went down a waterslide?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

At a public park after filling up the slide with a water bucket

What would you do to occupy time if you found out you were going to be stuck at an airport in Pyongyang, North Korea for 5 days without electronics?


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Isotopes said:


> At a public park after filling up the slide with a water bucket
> 
> What would you do to occupy time if you found out you were going to be stuck at an airport in Pyongyang, North Korea for 5 days without electronics?


Hope I see an American, or eat airport food until those days are up.

Where would you go on your dream vacation?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

New York or LA. I'm a man of simple tastes. Any of a million exotic beaches would be jizz, but to go on my "dream" holiday, it'd be one of those two. 

SQ


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SQ is not an question so... What is one unpopular wrestling opinion you have


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

In The States: Texas. I really enjoy it down there.
Out of Country: Australia. Always wanted to visit it.

EDIT: I like X-Pac.

What is your dream car?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

SQ = "Same Question", lrn2forumgame










SQ :brie


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Scented candles or incense?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Incense

How do hookers make you feel?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Leery and hesitant. God only knows what they might be carrying...

How do strippers make you feel?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

pretty good

how do escorts make you feel ?

yea i aware they are the same


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I fuck em all.

What the hell are you doing


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Trying to decide how thirsty I am. And waiting to see Fru's reaction when he/she checks his/her User CP. :

Is anyone else thirsty?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't take alcohol. religion and all, but always addicted to caffeine, specifically Caribou's Caramel high rise.

Are you a fan of 80's slashers?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

no but im drunk

que pasa hoy


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Estoy aburrido

Anyone planning to watch German GP today?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Nope

What's your name?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Nick

Who is your favourite sports team


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Green Bay Packers and Milwaukee Brewers. Yeah I know the Brewers suck.

What's your first name?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Alim

What's your last name?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Knapman.

How long is your hair?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Short. 

Are you watching RAW live tom. because of the Wyatt Family?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I doubt it.. Could perhaps tune in though

Does the date September 29th 2011 piss you guys off as much as it does me?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't particularly remember anything from that date, other than probably being assigned homework.

How will you be watching Raw tonight?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

DL it skip through Jaaawwwnn & other facepalming parts 

Do you like Adidas tracksuits?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

On my TV

Edit: I got Adidas track pants but not a jacket

Do you want to see Vickie get fired?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes.

Do you want to see Mark Henry become WWE Champion?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes. One last time before he actually retires! 

Do you think Dean Ambrose will ever become a main eventer?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I know Dean Ambrose will become a main eventer.

Are you ready for the Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ive seen Zombieland and all of The Walking Dead so i should be good to go.

Who do you think is the hottest star to come from Nick or Disney channel?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm too old to answer that question without getting put on another list. :side: but... Selena Gomez

What is the most memorable thing you have seen in a museum?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't remember, I haven't been in a museum for ages.

Whom do you live with?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Aunt and cousins.

Do you think the Husky Harris chants will taint the Wyatt Family's WWE future?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

let's hope so

do you use wrestling terms in your personal life? stuff like heat/draw/pop etc


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Plenty. Heel turn, 'getting over', marking out etc. I am also known to bust out "OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW?!" occasionally. Everytime I do, a full band inexplicably joins in from outta nowhere and I recreate the entire NAO entrance. 

If you could change one thing about your looks, what'd it be?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

HEIGHT!!! Make me fucking taller!! It's the reason I gave up on the wrestling dream aswell, I went to IWW and was asked if I could do flips etc and said no and that I wasn't interested so they flat out just told me sorry but the whole roster is over 6 foot and you wouldn't fit in. Im only 5'8 but I've a big upper body and would have a more technical move-set I wrestled a few matches there and everything was fine, but apparently being this height and not being Mexican isn't good enough anyway sorry about that emotional rant :lol

Tipp-ex or permanent markers?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Tipp-ex

Barcelona or Real Madrid?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

None of them. Also this not the "this or that" thread

What's your personal highlight of 2013?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Getting engaged.

What's your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Fast and Furious 6

What's your nickname?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't have one. Always wanted to be called "_Captain_" though, for some reason.

What shift do you work?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No shift, still a student, captain!

What's the first that comes to your mind if you hear the word "inspiration"?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

In the interest of full disclosure and total honesty: "What funny answer can I give to this question?"

Same question


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For some reason it was the bridge crew of Star Trek TNG

Why doesn't Fru talk to me anymore? He mad?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What have you done to little FRU?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> What have you done to little FRU?


He asked for a certain kind of pic, so I sent him one.

:troll


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well Pratch, I also proved you that NY babes are indeed walking topless through the city. I want some appreciation.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL do you think I'm not talking to you because of that studmuffin Pratchett?? He wasn't my type though, right enough, far too British-looking. Next time try closer to one of the HUNKS in my profile. Why do you think I'm not talking to you though? I haven't been on here a lot the last few days, but it's been CRAZYhot in Ireland this week, I've been out tanning like there's no tomorrow!

@Sono IT'S Fru. Shit, the emphasis doesn't work when I'm trying to tell you to not capitalise it. Curses. AND I'M NOT LITTLE. 

@Inevitable ninja: thanks a lot jerk

Question for thread: What is your favourite Queen song?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Well Pratch, I also proved you that NY babes are indeed walking topless through the city. I want some appreciation.


I didn't see anything but black bars.  Still, you made the effort. Reward sent.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love

Do you own a wrestlers t-shirt,and who?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

EC F'N W and Paul Heyman Guy shirt.

Same Q.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No.

Why can't we be friends?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You're a Clefable-loving PRICK, that's why. Jeez, the nerve of this guy.

Favourite Nintendo game?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Pokemon.

Why doesn't Fru love me any more?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Because you fap on Pokemons.

How many friends do you have on FB?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

101. The 101st added me right in front of me, so I had no choice but to accept. 100 was a nice round number, I was happy with that. 

@Daiko COS CLEFABLE

What is your favourite Pokémon?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Havent seen Pokemon in over ten years but my favorite has to be Pikachu, Charazard, or Blastoise.

Your favorite combination of any two colors?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

none but when i was a kid prob charizard 

what's your opinion on Dexter?


@ Rat white/red


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

He's overrated.

Did you ever get a boner in public?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes 

Last time you watched a X rated film?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

As in porn? few hours ago:moyes1

does Stone Cold ET smoke pot?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I dont think so Tim :lmao. Yeah he probably does.

When was the last time you did the Al Borland salute to somebody?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't say I ever did.

Have you ever came into contact with an animal that could kill you?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes








brushed up against me, my heart literally stopped.

Same question. (Have you ever came into contact with an animal that could kill you?)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Does my Ex count?

Favorite Movie?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Brazil

What's the weirdest food combination you have tried?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

My favorite sandwich: _Peanut Butter / Banana / Pepperoni / Marshmallow_ :yum:

Do you hate any sports teams?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The LA Lakers, Collingwood Magpies and Fremantle Dockers.

Are you a douchebag?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought we established that I am a bastard?

Who doesn't like a bastard?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jon Snow. He knows nothing though. 8*D

Least favorite TV Program


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Gormiti: Nature Unleashed

What did you want to be when you grew up, from the perspective of you being 6 years old?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pro wrestler, no kidding was a huge wrestling fan by age 4

Who was your first favorite wrestler?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Leaping Lanny Poffo

Same Question.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Probably the Rock, first guy I remember wanting to follow week to week. Also had a love of Mr Perfect, Rick Rude etc beat into me by my older bro before I even knew what wrestling was.

Least favourite song?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Probably "These Words" by Natasha Bedingfield. Too many _I love you_s. :no:

Current song you can't hear enough?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

"Gone Sovereign" by Stone Sour

Favourite stand up comedian?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peter Kay.

Current favourite game?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Last of Us

Worst game that you actually finished?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Godai: Elemental Force.

Favorite Food?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Last food you regurgitated?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Happened well over a decade ago so the details are foggy, but I believe it was strawberry ice cream after eating a huge Sunday dinner.

What would you rather be doing right now?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I rather be on the beach with a nice cold beer surrounded by sexy women in bikini's because its 26degrees celcius right now in Dublin and im stuck in the poxy office 

Do you like golf?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Does crazy golf count?

What country would you most like to visit?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Probably the USA. Either LA or New York. Not crazy about travelling otherwise.

Do you have siblings?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, my precious brother whom I love more than anything <3

Wieviel Sprachen sprichst Du?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Nope.

T-bone suplex or dragon suplex?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Dragon suplex.

Do you garden?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not really, but it's funny you say that, considering I was helping my Mum out with hers this afternoon.

Worst holiday you've ever been on?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Haggerston Castle. I'd been a few times, so it was just the same shit and a different year.. 

City you'd love to visit.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tokyo.

How many working game consoles do you own?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

3, all of Nintendo's most recent releases

What's one of your hobbies?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sleeping.

What was your favourite film of 2011?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Drive.

Whats your weight and height


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6"2, 202lb

Best primetime US drama series?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Breaking Bad.

First wrestler you ever saw tap out?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

John Cena at No Way Out 2004.

What are you getting into this weekend?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

A case of beer at the beach.

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

As long as it's not TOO spicy.

Your favorite cartoon as a kid?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Rugrats

What is your all time favorite era in the WWE?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fairly OddParents. Still is. Untouched masterpiece of animation.

EDIT: I've only really been a fan throughout one, so I guess the PG era.

Your mom's favourite TV show?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Bad Girls' club I guess

Are you exited for the next Super Smash Bros?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never really been much of a Nintendo fan, nor do I own any Nintendo consoles, or ever intend to buy any. So no.

Why has this thread become such a clusterfuck in the last 5 minutes?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck knows..

Favorite Generation of Pokemon


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Very first Pokemon generation.

What is your favorite snack?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Ritz crackers + cheese.

How many female friends do you have that make you feel as though you would absolutely tear them apart?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

One. It can be awkward to be around her. 

What was the last song you sang out loud?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

What was the last album you downloaded?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Ice on the Dune - Empire of the Sun

What is the last thing you drank?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Water

What was the last concert you attended?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

A local DJ threw a concert here.

What was the last thing you dropped on the ground?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

My balls.

How many air conditioners do you have in your house?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

None! That British weather :terry

What stereotype would you label yourself as being?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

No idea. Haha

What is your favorite sitcom?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

So hard to choose - it depends on which one I'm watching at the time; While I'm watching it, it's my favourite. Currently enjoying that honour: Community

Have you ever been in a fistfight over a woman?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope.










What was the cause of the last time you felt inspired by something?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope.

Edit: Listening to Electronic music always gets me inspired to do something. It motivates me for some reason. 

Have you ever gotten so drunk, that you blacked out?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Not really, iv'e been on the verge, but usually i know when to stop.

Have you ever stolen anything?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

I stole a couple of movies from Wal-Mart. Almost got caught once.

Have you ever laughed so hard that you cried?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Not often but yeah.

What's your favorite Tarentino movie?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Django Unchained was pretty good.

Favourite sport?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Pulp Fiction, ftw.

Edit: Football

What is your favorite Holiday?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Used to be Christmas, but being broken up with v. close to it one year killed my Christmas spirit stone dead. I like Hallowe'en though, love an excuse to dress up. 

If you could swap genders for a year, returning back in 365 days with no bad side-effects etc, would you try it out? What about a month, or a week?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Ummmmm, maybe for a day. Haha.

Who is your favorite comic book character of all time?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Most common would be batman, so ill just go with my favourite in the one im reading now... which is Negan from The Walking Dead.


Spoiler:  Negan - The Walking dead
















Favourite Beverage?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Strawberry soda

Favorite type of shark


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Edit: A loan shark.

If you could be the chairman of a sport, what would it be?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Probably WWE.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Gum

What is your favorite place to shop?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Lately, the grocery store.

What's the last thing on which you've procrastinated?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Fixing myself breakfast in the morning

Favorite episode of Ed Edd n' Eddy?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

The highly subtle, allusion-heavy "One + One = Ed" episode.

What's the best match you've seen all year?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Undertaker v. CM Punk- Wrestlemania XXIX

Favorite Last Man Standing Match?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs HHH at Fully Loaded 2000 is my personal favorite.

Favorite weapon used in extreme rules matches?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Chair, cause it's either that or the kendo stick

Can't think of one so SQ


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Barbecue Sauce :cena5
Favourite Raw GM?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Barbie, or more commonly, kendo sticks.

EDIT: William Regal

What's your favorite shoe/sneaker you own?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*@SUNDAY: Eric Bischoff.

@Isotopes: As long as it's a good fit, I'm fine with whatever.

Favorite WWE PPV theme song?*


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Spoiler: Sneakers














EDIT: This Fire burns - Killswitch engage

Favoutie show as a kid?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Tie between Propane Nightmares by Pendulum and My Way by Limp Bizkit

EDIT: Family Guy, before Stewie was turned into a homosexual baby.

SQ


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Favorite video game?*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kenan and Kel

Edit: Donkey Kong Country

What's your favorite kind of soda?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Fallout or Elder Scrolls Series, I play COD most but that's aggravating as shit so wouldn't be my favourite.
EDIT: IRN BRU or Pepsi

Best indie Promotion?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

ROH

If you could have a threesome with two past WWE divas in their prime appearance wise, who would they be?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Isotopes said:


> ROH
> 
> If you could have a threesome with two past WWE divas in their prime appearance wise, who would they be?


If it could be Current too, AJ Lee and Mickie James.

Would you let the Dudley brothers put you through a table?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

SUNDAY said:


> If it could be Current too, AJ Lee and Mickie James.
> 
> Would you let the Dudley brothers put you through a table?


If they taught me how to bump safely, I don't see why not.

Would you rather be attacked by 10 duck sized horses or 1 horse sized duck?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Duck sized horses sound like great footballs

Ill take one from the walking dead(400days) Would you rather have Lobster claws or a snake for a tongue?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Snake for tongue. Girls would get the shock of their life :lol

Least favorite Wrestler


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Fandango. Alot of people probably would have said Swoggle or Khali, but khali was tolerable as a heel(feat Batista) and swoggle was okay when he was known as little bastard and was with Finlay hitting people with a Shillelagh.

Favourite mark out moment?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Stone Cold and the beer truck.

Have you ever woken up somewhere and not known how you got there?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes a few times

Do you think Daniel Bryan should shave his beard?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Nope then he's just a generic short man.

Has RAW been getting better?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Nah. Beards are awesome.

EDIT: Absolutely.

If there was one wrestler you'd love to see return to the WWE, who would it be?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Edge, He gets alot of hate around these forums for being overrated but i genuinely found him entertaining.

Would you rather punch a kid in the face or steal from a homeless man?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Punch a kid in the face. I'll just give him a piece of candy afterwards.

What's your favorite wrestling chant?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Punch a kid in the face, i would feel even worse from stealing from someone who doesnt have much to begin with

Edit: Kurt Angles "You Suck"

If you pick any past and current diva to do Playboy, which two would you choose?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Trish Stratus and Layla. I would have chosen Stacy Keibler, but she doesn't have tits.

What's one thing that, no matter how hard you try, you just can't get into?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

My girlfriends backdoor unk3

Family Guy or South park?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Family Guy

If you were only allowed to eat one type of food for the rest of your life, what would you choose?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Steak with a good amount of fat in it :ass

If you can only watch the matches of only one wrestler on the current WWE and/or TNA wrestler that aren't Bully Ray, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, or Austin Aries, who would it be?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Tough. Probably Jericho, he's had great matches with pretty much everyone. 

Is there anybody you would kill if you knew you'd get away with it scott-free? (in real life, no shit celeb cop outs)


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice try NSA :brodgers

What style of haircut do you currently rock?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No idea what it's called but I'm rocking the Gosling cut atm.

Have you ever started a chant at a rasslin event?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

rasslin no, football yes

do you read any of the mens mags? GQ, mens heath etc


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No, but I'll look at the pictures. 

Would you pay for a massage without a happy ending?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm incredibly ticklish, so whenever someone or something gives me a massage, I just perceive it as a socially accepted tickle torture for an extended period of time. So, no.

If a worldwide epidemic turned humans into anthropomorphic animal hybrids, which animal would you want to be?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

^ keep dreaming

Massages are the greatest. I'd pay for one any day. Not fussed on the happy ending though, the awkwardness of that would spoil the already jizzness of the massage

Favourite Backstreet Boys song?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

I want it that way

Favorite thing to do on a Saturday?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Go fishing.

What are you going to have for dinner?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Don't know yet. Probably Buffalo Wild Wings

Favorite song to sing in the shower?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Making dubstep noises.

Favorite book to read?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

American Psycho probably.

From a scale from 1-10, how much of a confident appearing person are you?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Probably the least confident appearing person I know. :lol

What do you plan on doing today?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

More planning for my wedding next year.

Have you showered yet?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Going to very shortly.

How good are donuts? :yum:


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Very good! I want one right now.

Do you like where you live?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats for the marriage man. Not really, but I'll be moving to L.A or San Francisco quite soon.

Have you ever dumped a good looking chick?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you!

Nope, I was the one that was always dumped on. 

Have you ever gotten in a fist fight?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

A few times, mostly just schoolyard scraps, and two times that were properly serious. Not as glamourous or exciting as TV/film makes it look.

What deoderant/shampoo do you use?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Old Spice Matterhorn flava. 

Brand of your earphones/headphones?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

I use Pioneer DJ headphones. I think they're better than Beats by Dre's, IMO.

What kind of computer do you use?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

HP dv6

Will you be getting Watch Dogs?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

maybe


Have you ever almost died?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Maybe. I was once in a situation where I would almost have been bashed against some spikey rocks while swimming in the ocean, which may have killed me, considering there was no one around to help.

How big is your DVD collection?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Not big at all. Most of my movies are downloaded.

What was the last movie you saw in the theaters?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Iron Man 3, for my birthday.

As far as you can remember, what was the first film at a theatre you saw?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Stuart Little

Favorite forum section?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

TNA

What's your least fav forum section.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Rants.

Do you consider yourself to be self-conscious?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes.

Asian women, on a scale of 1-10(or Gail Kim :ass)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Big fan. 9/10

What was your reaction to CM Punk's shoot promo?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awwww shit that was awesome

Would like to see John Cena have facial hair?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, it'd be unusual.

Have you ever taken a hiatus from watching wrestling?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes. I went about 10 years or so at one point.

Is anyone ever going to answer the last question in the "This or That" thread? (_where's Rawbar when you really need her..._)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Yes. I went about 10 years or so at one point.
> 
> Is anyone ever going to answer the last question in the "This or That" thread? (_where's Rawbar when you really need her..._)


I miss the this or that thread. 

Which side of the pillow is the cool side?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Both, when you get in it's cool but then gets hot so you have to change to the other side.

If you could be a Movie/TV Character for a day who would it be and why?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Darth Vader. To have access to that kind of power; to be able to literally feel and sense the fear in others simply because they are in my presence. That would be an intense experience.

If you could be granted "god mode" and be able to fight any opponent from any game or tv show or movie with whatever weapon you choose, who would it be and what would you use?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I fight Wolverine, using the godly weapon of my own cunning. Failing that, I want my own Wolverine Claws. Also I want the suit. And the hair. And the beard. 

Same Question


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

I'd fights Arieth and Cloud from FF7; I'd just repeatedly hit them with a cast iron frying pan until I got bored, then finish them off by running them over with a tank, taking their remains I would stick them in the microwave until they're all pink and gooey, then feed them to the neighbour's cat, and finally I would point out to Sephiroth 'that's how you destroy them'...I hated those two characters so much.

Best meal you've ever had?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Argentinian steak.

Have you ever cheated on your partner?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No.

Favorite Alcoholic Beverage?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Southern Comfort.

Worst ever hangover?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I've woken up a few times with no memory. Once with a female workmate in her bed, in my pants, with her in her pants. Woke up before her, went to the bathroom thinking I nailed her, then left the bathroom and then noticed the giant puke patch on the carpet. Turns out I didn't nail nobody. :sadface

What's the Facebook name of whichever of your ex-girlfriends has the best tits?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dia Di.

Has someone ever catched you fapping?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol, nope.

Have you ever cheated on a test?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes

Since I beat you to that one what was the subject matter of the test that you yourself cheated on?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Social Studies.

What's one musician whose concerts you would never go to even if they offered to pay you?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Justin Bieber.

What kind of pie do you like?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Poontang Pie :rock

What are you plans for this summer


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Haven't decided

what is a "chris benoit"?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

:vince3

Who is your favourite Tekken fighter?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Paul

No pun intended but who is your favorite Street Fighter?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Ken

who is your favourite Mortal Kombat character?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Noob.

How old were you when you successfully rode a bike for the first time?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No idea.

You goin' to MITB and RAW Iso?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope. I wish.

What's your favorite item that you have purchased this year?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

a backpack

who is your favourite Soul Calibur character?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

N/A

What would you pick as your last meal? let's say you had a limit of a $100


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

N/A

Should people on this thread not use N/A as a answer?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Can you use N/A when your reaction is WTF is a soul calibur:austin


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't answer the question then.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ECWRAWSMACKDOWN I command you to stop lurking and play with us. It's your game after all.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No you lazy tripes. If you don't have a proper answer, at least wait a day or so for someone to come along and answer the question. It hurts the spirit of the game. Unless it is a stupid question or a stupid poster.
Which gives me an idea... :hmm:

Does anyone else like the idea of using N/A to save the "This or That" thread?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

This or That thread = 

This or That?
This
This or That?
That.
This or That?
This
...

What the ToT thread needs for a sucessful revival is an injection of enthusiasm and imagination, not people halfassing irrelevant stuff.

Red or yellow?
red. up or down?
down. yes or no?
no. ....

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> No you lazy tripes. If you don't have a proper answer, at least wait a day or so for someone to come along and answer the question. It hurts the spirit of the game. Unless it is a stupid question or a stupid poster.
> Which gives me an idea... :hmm:
> 
> Does anyone else like the idea of using N/A to save the "This or That" thread?


Understood, waiting for Bully to answer the this or that thread :hayden


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

There no question above so i'll start it up

If you could master at any instrument, what would that instrument be?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Guitar, make those girls panties wet.

How much money would it take for you to get fucked in the ass by another man?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

We were talking about this the other day at work actually. Depends on race but I think I said $15 mil for an asian.

What's the worst match in pro wrestling history?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

IDK, probably that Jackie Gayda/Nowinski vs Trish/Bradshaw train-wreck of a 'match'. At least from the ones I've seen.

During a conversation with a girl, have you ever slapped your crotch area and done the Rock's easy big fella move?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No I haven't.

Have you ever touched a girl inappropriately, and then had her huge ass boyfriend come after you?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nah, tho its on my list of things to do before I kill myself.

Have you ever wished you ever Samoan and you wear the flowers around your neck, get their traditional tats, go to a Caribbean island and run all over the place doing the SAMOAN SCREAM ALALALALALALALALALALA?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

When I was in high school I was really into the Boo Yah Tribe. Does that count?

Are you hungry right now?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Fucking right I am.

It's Friday Night/Saturday Morning... Did you GET IT IN tonight?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Edit: No 

Nah, I ate not to long ago

Do you remember the first time you saw a pair of boobs?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

In real life? Yeah .... I was 14 or some shit in a trailer.

How many times you FAP to porn weekly?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

2 times is reserved for Alexis Texas and Sophie Dee. The rest for ex girlfriends etc.

Do you enjoy licking a vagina?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Not really. If she's REALLY into it, then it's great, but it's nowhere near the top of my 'favourite things to do' list. 

Have you had sex in public?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Not yet.

What's something that bugs you?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

insects in general

who's your favourite Killer Instinct Character?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Tie between Fulgore and Eyedol. Fulgore, when used correctly, can absolutely decimate anyone in the most beautifully flashy way. Tons of fun to use. Eyedol, on the other hand, is just a complete badass. Great choice for a boss.

Do you have faith in the possibility of Mark Henry winning the WWE Championship tomorrow night?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is there any hope for Mark Henry? "There never was a hope. Just a fools hope" 

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Watching cartoons. My age and maturity would probably be doubted.

How many Apple products are in your household?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

One, my iPhone 

What is your favourite sport to play?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Basketball.

When was the last time you got goosebumps?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

About a minute ago watching something on Youtube

Do you think we will see a new WWE or WHC Champion tomorrow night?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes.

Are you watching MitB tomorrow/Monday?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hell yeah. Money in the Bank is probably my 2nd favorite PPV next to WM.

Do you think the new MitB holder will cash in on John Cena/Mark Henry right away after their match?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope.

How excited are you to see the post-MITB Raw from Brooklyn on Monday?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be there man.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

No question?

Who's the best pure technical wrestler in WWE history?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably Benoit.

Would you be willing to floss your teeth with Jessica Biel's thong?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes I would

Who is your favorite athlete?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hakeem DA DREAM Olajuwon

Have you ever slapped the taste out of someone's mouth and then the lips right off their face?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

No I have not.

What is the first thing you think of when you wake up?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuck work

What brand of underwear do you wear?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Victoria's Secret.

What are your overall thoughts on last night's PPV?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

not even in my top 1000 PPV's 

tell me why i should watch Raw next week when :cena3 is gonna cut a long ass promo blah blah blah CHAMP IS HERE


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Because the roster is stacked with incredible talent.

How do you like Punk's beard?


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

very


Great Khalis best match?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Trick question.

Have you ever attempted to do a full backflip?


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes and hurt my neck

Do you have any children?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

hope not

do you use paypal?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah but only use it if necessary.

Would you have the guts to cut a promo if WWE gave you the chance? Like Vince is picking you out of the crowd and gives you 5 minutes on live television RAW to say whatever you want regarding the company. If yes, what would you say?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yes. it would be an anti kofi promo, and i would list all of the reasons why I hate him

would you buy a gigantic sapphire at 2% price if 2% price was $6000?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Definitely.

Will ECWRAWSMACKDOWN stop lurking?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

I doubt it.

Bing or Google?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Google.

Would you rather be really hot or really cold?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Really HAWT. 

Why is ECWRAWSMACKDOWN still lurking exactly 46 minutes after BLEACH posted his question?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

He can't read.

Obama or Bush Jr.?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Obama 

Have you ever masturbated to AJ Lee?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

nope

which celebrities/pornstars do you fap over?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, the list is really long but to name a few: Kim K, Megan Fox, Vida Guerra, Eva Angelina, Angelina Valentine, Tori Black eckcetra, eckcetra. 

If you could live in any city you want, what would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a tough one, but I'll go with Amsterdam because it was what came in my head first.I do have other choices, I just can't pick.

How many times have you dated in your life?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not counting the just hanging out times with friends who happened to be girls, twice.

What do you want on your pizza that no one else does?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Anchovies and BBQ sauce.

When will ECWRAWSMACKDOWN stop lurking and post something on his own thread?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Can never be sure but I bet it will be before Make_the_Grade posts in a section other than Games & Trivia.

When is Make_the_Grade going to post in a section other than Games & Trivia?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

He did Yesterday when I noted his post count had been the same for a week :lol

What's the answer to Pratchett's charade?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:kanye

What should I have for breakfast?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Your girlfriend's down below like Bully would :hendo9

What should I drink to kick my coke zero addiction :grande


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Something else that doesn't taste like balls

Who was your favourite character on LOST?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Boone but I stopped watching early on

Do you like HBO shows?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Not universally, but Game of Thrones, Veep & Girls are among my favourite shows so I guess yes. 

Which is your favourite network?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

hardly watch TV these days but HBO & Showtime usually have good programs

Do you watch wrestling apart from WWE/TNA?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I watch ROH from time to time. More often than TNA at any rate. 

Anyone else watch ROH?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No I only have time for WWE, sadly.

ECWRAWSMACKDOWN REPLY TO THIS YOU BASTARD.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

@Pratchett 

I watch ROH not as much as TNA maybe a show a month or so just to see what's happening


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyway. Do you watch RAW and PPVs alone or do you have buddies/girlfriend etc coming over for that?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Watch wrestling alone.. my buddies think it's fake :leslie

Why if ever did you stop being interested in wrestling?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I stopped from 2007 until 2011. MITB 2011 brought me back. I might be quitting again after WM30.

Same question.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Too many other things going on. Work, school, etc. Once things calmed down I got back into it in time for the Attitude Era.

Just ate some donuts. :homer Anybody else have donuts recently?


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

no


strangest dream you have had?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

one that involved a talking horse?

I'll 1 up ERS, what's the strangest thing you've knocked one out to?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not telling you.

Why does Al Borland keep asking us questions about our odd sexual fantasies / dalliances?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Al Borland wishes to be as cool as :bully3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How do you like my new set?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Less :littlefinger

Fru: Great poster or greatest poster?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Nortonst.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What happened to the questions?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you even lift?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

12 oz curls

Why does Mother Nature hate me?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Mother Nature hates nobody.

When was the last time you went to a BBQ?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Memorial Day

Do you miss Kelly Kelly Fan?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I do.

Who will be perma banned next?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A 13'er

Would you miss me if I'd be gone forever?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes

Same Question


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't really know much about you, so no.

When was the last time you were terrified of something you know doesn't exist? Like terrified of something supernatural from a movie,story or hell just an image or hell even a voice that reminded you of something supernatural.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

2003 because of the movie Jeepers Creepers lol

What kind of city/town do you live in like e.g. bible belt, trendy etc


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

A farm with a village on it  haven't quite mastered the wheel yet!

If you could go back in time and relive 1 moment, what would it be?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

10th grade seemed fun looking back @ it

Realistically where would you like to move to & if $ were no object where would you pick?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a Canadian permanent residence and could easily get the citizenship so anywhere in Canada.

Do you legit _hate_ anybody? If so, who?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes. A lot people, mostly guys I went to high school with.

Would you take a shot with football to the crotch thrown by a NFL quarterback for $100?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For $100? No. Make it $1000 and we'll talk.

Anybody going to watch the "Total Divas" show when it comes on?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh hell naww.

How long before Total Divas is cancelled?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I can see it lasting 1 season. 

If you could marry any celebrity who would it be?


----------



## manning2379 (Jul 20, 2013)

Holly Marie Combs. 

Who is the best college football team in the nation?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Probably Alabama

It is to early to tell but which team do you see winning the Super Bowl next year?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

No. Football is a pretty easy sport to predict, but I don't watch the sport so I can't say who will win. Contradictory statement, I know.

Do you think Daniel Bryan will win the title at Summerslam?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I do. He will replace Cena as the face of the company, eventually (_Bengals fan, remember? Reality means nothing_)

Who else thinks the Bengals will win the Superbowl? (_How obvious is it that I've been drinking?_)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm going to have to disagree with the Bengels winning the Super Bowl.. Now to the secondary question, yes. 

Anyone on here agree with Hugh "Mr Baseball" Douglas that the Pirates only have a 10% chance of getting over 500 this year..


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I disagree. I'd say their chances are more like 15%.

I'm going to an amusement park today. Is anyone else?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Are you going to Cedar Point since you live in Cincinnati? If you are then you are fucking lucky. Well your lucky for going to any amusement park. Sadly im not going to one today.

What is the scariest roller coaster/ride that you've been on?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The Outer Limits at Kings Dominion

Have you ever been on that ride?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No but drove past it last summer and Kings Dominion looks like a lot of fun.

Whats your favorite amusement park?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I like Coney Island in Cincinnati. That's where we went today. All kinds of classic type rides, nothing really big. For $10 you can ride all you want all day with no big lines. Great time. (Y)

Same question.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If i want to get out state and travel then it would have to be Disney World Magic Kingdom. Not really big rides but it is alot of fun to go with family and friends. If i want big thrill rides then Six Flags Great America is the place to go.

Have you ever been to Disney World?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

This question is for anybody, single or taken. Suppose your partner is horny and wants to sleep with you but you're not horny and your partner insists and keeps on touching you, would you give in to your partner and pleasure them or tell them to go away and piss off or else you'll get irritated?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't have an answer to this, but I'm interested to find out what she said to you Gandhi


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

According to her giving in is a way to _"make the relationship stronger"_.
Also if you don't have an answer, don't answer at all.

Anyway since you didn't answer, CopyNPaste MuthaFucka.

This question is for anybody, single or taken. Suppose your partner is horny and wants to sleep with you but you're not horny and your partner insists and keeps on touching you, would you give in to your partner and pleasure them or tell them to go away and piss off or else you'll get irritated?


----------



## manning2379 (Jul 20, 2013)

Give in. You'll appreciate it when the favor is returned. 

Yes or no, agree with Zimmerman verdict?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't care.

Which movie have you seen the most times?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I've seen Dumb and Dumber a ton of times and its still my favorite movie.

Whats your favorite comedy movie?


----------



## manning2379 (Jul 20, 2013)

Dazed and confused

Feed the trolls?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Nope.

Thoughts on Sharknado?*


----------



## manning2379 (Jul 20, 2013)

Time in my life I'll never get back. Ever.

What do you use twitter for?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing considering I don't have one.

Hyped for Summerslam?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kinda worried we're going to have a top notch card but a lame ass crowd. L.A knows how to ruin a show, but yeah. Lesnar/Punk and Bryan/Cena is like a dream coming true.

Are you black, white, brown or yellow?


----------



## manning2379 (Jul 20, 2013)

Kinda tan but yea, I'm Caucasian. 

What do you do for a living?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blue collar shit

You gonna lose your hair or keep it?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Hopefully I don't go bald, but I'm losing some


What is your dream car?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A Bentley or a Rolls Royce I suppose? I couldn't care less about the car manufacturer so long as it works properly. Give me a Toyota Prius or a Ford Focus and I'll be perfectly content.

Have you been to or plan on going to a concert/music festival this year?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Got a few small gigs - Eric Martin from Mr. Big in March, and Local Natives in October. Not a fan of festivals though.

What's the story behind your sigpic TJF?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It twas the *first* thing I saw on Instagram and **loved** it! My S.O. creamed a bit :: thinks a bit, lubes up my asshole in anticipation for my strappy ::

Umm, do you like my Sigpic Fru? :ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex: :$:$:$:$:$:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

P.S. excuse the poor Rawbar impersonation.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

There really isnt a question above so I'll start with a question

What's your favorite sitcom of all time?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Simpson, Seinfeld a close 2nd.

Tobey Mcguire Spiderman.. or Andrew Garfield Spiderman?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Toby McGuire. Even though i only liked the first one and didnt care much for 2 and 3.

Which WWE superstar do you think could play the next Batman?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Randy Orton

What is your favourite band or music group?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Metallica.

Who was the better comedian at their peak, Dave Chappelle in the late 90s-early 2000s or Eddie Murphy in the 80s?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Eddie Murphy.

Did you prefer KKF or the current crop of try-hard trolls?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Try-hard trolls are funnier.

Marvel or DC?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Marvel by a large margin

If you could run the Ninja Warrior course with people watching, would you?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd give it a go only to set myself up for an Epic fail.

What's is the worst town/place/city you've ever been to?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Everywhere in Northern Ireland - irredeemable shithole that needs to be nuked off the map from orbit. 

Have you ever/would you move to another country to be with somebody?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep.

Should Fru make a charade right now?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, I hate people and I'm lazy.

*NINJA'D*: Yes.

You have a baby with your partner. The first year of their life is incredible and you couldn't be happier. You get a call from the hospital, turns out the baby isn't yours and there's been a mix up at the hospital. What do you do?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting serious up in here :hmm: Real talk... I'd probably have to put up with this and just have to treat the baby like he/she is my own. I wouldn't forgive the chick for a second though.

EDIT: Where's you sig from ABH? Just wondering. Looks badass.

Where & when did you have your first beer?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Early teens I think, not sure where.

My sig is from 'The Assassination Of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford' - superb film, I highly recommend it.

Would you be willing to murder one innocent person if it would somehow end world hunger?

The real talk continues...


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

If it was a 'press a button and one random international stranger would die, but it would [insert situation that would improve my life somehow]' situation, I would be willing to do it for a lot less, too. If I had to do it with my own hands though, I don't know. Probably. 

Do you have any regrets? #realtalk


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm just going to post my biggest regret.

I dumped my girlfriend in the past, she forgave me and welcomed me back with open arms though.

What is your favorite race in Skyrim?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Haven't played.

Are you sticking to the slogan "Bros before Hoes?". Don't lie. 80 % of men would drop their buddy for pussy.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hoe over bro for me. I know my friends would do the same.

Who do you think is the hottest chick that started from Nickelodeon/Disney Channel?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jennette McCurdy from ICarly.



Spoiler:  Jennette






















Anyway can people please avoid posting if they don't have an answer? Its rather rude.

Gonna repeat my question now, What is your favorite race in Skyrim?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Haven't played.

Haha, is Gandhi mad now?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gandhi is never mad. Gandhi is all about peace & love. 

Do you think SonoShion is missing out by not playing Skyrim?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Probs.

How did Ghandi rep me twice within a 45 minute period?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Repping everyone else for 44 minutes :vince



Favorite Japanese female wrestler?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Haven't played.
> 
> Haha, is Gandhi mad now?


:HHH2



TheAussieRocket said:


> Gandhi is never mad. Gandhi is all about peace & love.
> 
> Do you think SonoShion is missing out by not playing Skyrim?


What a silly question, ofcourse he's missing out.



BLEACH said:


> Probs.
> 
> How did Ghandi rep me twice within a 45 minute period?


I forgot to rep you with the goodies the first time I repped you, so I went on a rep fest in the funny wrestling pics thread and on the random pics thread to rep you again. Aint I the best?



straightedge891 said:


> Repping everyone else for 44 minutes :vince
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Japanese female wrestler?


Azumi Hyuga

Anyway I'm going to repeat the question again till I get an answer, What is your favorite race in Skyrim?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what the on earth is skyrim (game that's all i know).

who's your fav NJPW star currently


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't have one. Don't watch NJPW.

When was the last time you traveled on a bus?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

It's been a few years.

Do you think I'm ugly?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

today.

captain charisma's best match?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

vs Jericho WMXX

will Ghandi's question ever be acceptably answered?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

I doubt it


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok...

What was the last wrestling match you watched?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daniel Bryans gauntlet match from this past Raw

Do you plan on going to a WWE event any time soon?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Really want to go, as I am desperate to see Jericho live before he quits (I know he's gone atm), but alas money issues (that is to say, a distinct lack of it) have spurned this wish. 

Can you sing?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hell no, wish I could though.

Can you give me a 1 to 2 sentence reply to this video?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I think a few blood vessels just ruptured in my brain.


Have you ever gotten food poisoning? If so, elaborate on your experience.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No thankfully. 

Who's your favorite wrestler atm?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk unk2

If you could meet any wrestler alive or dead, who would it be?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Now, probably Jericho, I feel like we could be buddies in another lifetime. I'd love to meet Punk too but my heart knows he would resent and hate it, which dampens the joy in that for me somewhat. From the past, either Bret Hart or Curt Hennig, I'd love to listen to either of them talk about wrestling for hours.

Have you ever been tempted by a same-sex experience? Or, our noble gay brethren, are you ever tempted by a shapely bosom?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

At one time I used to work in a gay restaurant (_I was young and needed the money_). I was hit on and flirted with a few times, but was never really tempted to try it out.

Would you ever be tempted by a same sex experience with a WWE or TNA roster member?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Um, DUH!


Do you want children?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Of course, would love to have a family some day.

How many kids do you want to have?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know, but definitely at least one of each. Would feel like I had done the whole 'life' thing wrong if I missed out by raising a boy but not a girl or vice versa. I'm going to have 2 girls and name them Arya and Sansa and I'll get away with it because they sound like such nice Irish names. (and are a lot less 'fantastical' than some of our legit Irish names - Saoirse anyone?) Fun fact while we're on Irish names - my (english) ex-gf had never heard Irish names like Aoife and Roisin before in her life, she called my brother's gf Roisin "Raisin" :lol :lol

Have you ever felt unrequited love? Not some puppydog teenage crush, but full-on romantic love for someone who didn't want to be with you/was unavailable or whatevs?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

What is your favorite race in Skyrim? :foster


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

110m Hurdles

What is your favourite number?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never played Skyrim.

If you had a boy and a girl what would you name them?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

My favourite number is XIII preferably in that form as well.

Was is justified to skip Nostalgia's question?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Girl: Aliaa
Boy: Anwar

Edit: I answered it, so whatever.

Oh and...

What is your favorite race in Skyrim?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The Amazing Race: Skyrim

Describe to me what you're wearing, sexily plz


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Black shorts and a green shirt. My girl slides her hands up my shorts to you know where when we're alone. There's something sexy for you.

What is your favorite race in Skyrim?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And because Ghandi keeps asking the same question, I'll answer Fru's question. 



Fru said:


> Describe to me what you're wearing, sexily plz


Tight dark jeans and a polo shirt with all the buttons undone, is that sexy enough for you? 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hamburger Helper. The new beef stroganoff, with the packet of sour cream. Much better than the $1 box shit.

What was the last great meal you had?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pussy.

I'm drunk and you?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Are High.

What is your favorite Skyrim in Race?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What the fuck man


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The Black People.

Was that an acceptable answer to TAR question?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It was a dumb question :lmao

What would the ONE wrestler you'd resurrect from the dead to join the WWE roster right now. :hmm:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Eddie man.

After that fpalm moment should I take a nap?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hopefully that is what you are doing right now.

I start a new position at work Sunday night, and may be here on WF less often. Are you guys going to miss me?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Not really :terry

What's the song that gets you in the zone?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> And because Ghandi keeps asking the same question, I'll answer Fru's question.


But but but but but!

As for the answer, _Addiction_ by *Dope*

Oh and...

What is your favorite race in Skyrim?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I've never played Skyrim

What season is it where you live?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It is summer here.

Isn't it funny that I am probably the only person here willing to answer Ghandi's question, but buy the time I check on this thread, someone has already thrown a monkey wrench into the works?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes.

What's the last injury you suffered?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Slightly strained quad?

Do you use Tumblr?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I do.

Do you drive?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Nope, far to expensive at the moment.

Have you ever lived abroad?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah I drive..._all the ladies CRAZY_

... No I don't 

EDIT: I basically lived with my gf for a year, would visit home for a weekend or so but otherwise lived in her house with her. Good times. Otherwise, no, lived here all my youthful life

If you lived in Game of Thrones-land ('OMG IT'S 'WESTEROS' FRU , YOU OAF!' - fuck off nerds), what would your house words/sigil be?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know what you are talking about.

Should I read the Game of Thrones books?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I dont know never seen the show or read the books

Are you ready for the NFL to start?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No because I don't care about the NFL.. lol. 

What's your favorite month of the year?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

December - I like Christmas, sue me.

Favourite year for movies?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Should I read the Game of Thrones books?


Obvs

------

Fav month is November, I think. Hard to put a reason on why, I just like it when the nights start getting longer and the rain and snow get heavier, and everything gets lit up and things get just a little more magical. Not Christmas, mind, November. 

EDIT: IDK, July maybe? Or August. A lot of good movies get released in the Summer obviously, anyway. I wasn't aware there were other trends, are there?

Are you happy with your hair/hairstyle?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, it's pretty long right now. Not quite Bray Wyatt length, think CM Punk during his bearded jesus days. I actually have a bit of a beard to go with it too, though nowhere near on his glorious level. Actually, scrap that it's basically as long as Tim Minchin's in my avatar picture.

Are you much of a hat wearer?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it's ok. 

Edit: not really. Only times I really wear hats is in the winter when it's cold. 

Are you happy with your body shape?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not really, but I've lost 25 pounds since January, so things are getting better.

What is you favorite kind of duck?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Wood Ducks


Do you have a dog? If so what breed is it?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Have 2 Australian Shepards

What is your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The blood of my enemies

What is your favourite decade for music?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

The 70's

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I believe in everything. Except love.

Is there a single athlete in a team sport that you would pay to see in action, even though you may not be a fan of the team?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It all depends on the price, but yeah I would. 

Who is your favorite female athlete?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Danica Patrick I guess I don't know if she is considered a athelete though.


What is your favorite cartoon that you watched as a kid?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Marsupilami

When did you stop cheering for the faces? (If you ever did) & what heel was it?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I like heels more but I do like faces as well too. 

Did you watch Total Divas? If yes, did you like it?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I did not as I watched Comedy Central's full trilogy of South Park: ImaginationLand :ass


What do you rate Mulan 1 & 2 both on their own and by themselves?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mulan - 7/10
Mulan 2 6/10

Movie of the year so far?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

That I've seen, Despicable Me 2

What is your worst experience when eating out?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I had been doing hot wing challenges at various places for a while. At the last place I did this, I found out the hard way that I had gotten Acid Reflux. You know if you've ever had really hot, spicy food, that you can take a drink and temporarily cool the fire in your mouth. Let me tell you from experience there is no cooling the back of your throat, no matter what you drink or how much. And the wings I took on were over 1,000,000 on the Scoville scale. 'Nuff said.

I got paid to sit on my ass last night. Does anyone else hate when that happens?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds fine with me.

Are you attending Mania 30?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, no.

Favourite cocktail?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Shrimp Cocktail :daniels

Have you ever tasted Sushi before? Do you like it


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Never had it.

Worst video game you've ever played?*


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

The War Z, the game was a big scam.


Do you like celery?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

No, celery is the fucking worst.

If you were a hotdog and you were starving, would you eat yourself?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I guess cause I would die of starvation anyway

Has someone ever caught you watching porn?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course. 

Last 5* rating you've given out?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cena/Punk MITB 2011. I'm stingy with my ******* ratings, these are the only matches I have at the full 5 right now:

HBK/Taker - BB '97
HBK/Taker - WM25
HHH/Cactus - RR '00
HHH/Benoit/HBK - WM20
Cena/Punk - MITB '11
Bret/Austin - WM13
Rock/Austin - WM17
HHH/Jericho - FL '00

What's the worst match you've ever seen?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Anything involving David Flair.

Give me an exact date and time for when ECWRAWSMACKDOWN stops lurking?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

When Cena turns heel. 

Do you only rate WWE matches ABH? How about NJPW, ROH or Chikara. I don't watch TNA but the AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Chris Daniels is definitely a 5* in my book. Watch it if you haven't. It's on YT.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I was originally a WCW guy when I first got into wrestling in early/mid-2000, before realizing WWF was clearly the superior product. Though I'll always have a soft spot for WCW. I was just posting WWE ratings, I watch stuff from other companies too, but I don't really watch them enough to call myself a true fan and thus I usually just stick to the 'E. I have seen the AJ/Joe/Styles match, it probably is 5 but haven't watched it in years. There's some great stuff from ROH too but I don't watch/re-watch that enough really so my memory isn't as good on it. 

Sticking with the wrestling theme, which Shield member do you think will be the bigger star this time next year? Or will they still be together?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Seth Rollins


Would you consider cannibalism if starving?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No thats just fucked up

Whats your favorite childrens show that is currently on TV making new episodez?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Arthur

What was something interesting that happened to you this past weekend?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Monday Night Raw :littlefinger

EDIT: GAH, my brilliant joke, laid to ruin around my feet! *shakes fist at the Heavens.* 

My brother, who famously is very against "the institution of marriage" etc.etc. got engaged this weekend, so that was pretty astounding.

What is your greatest talent, and biggest flaw?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jacking it.

Jacking it too much. 

bama3

What shoe size are you?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

US 12

What is your favorite picture of Kate Upton?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Every picture

What were you doing before you logged on WF?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Spoiler















EDIT: Watching a film.

Would you cryogenically freeze yourself like Fry in Futurama if given the opportunity?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nope.

Does anyone else like this Heel Vince buildup v. D Bryan?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Dunno. Seemed a bit close to home to me. Was it Vince who was saying D. Bry was too small etc? Or was that HHH? I feel like it was Vince. Probs just playing it for lols, but knowing Vince's BIG MAN fetish and the decades long underplaying of smaller guys, putting it front and centre from Vince's mouth no less rubbed me the wrong way. PROBABLY IRRELEVANT, WHO CARES.

Would you rate Sheamus/Cena etc. any less if they tapped out? Especially to a 'specialist' like Bryan or Punk?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

No I wouldn't 

If were stranded on a Island with one Woman who would you choose?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jennifer Lawrence

Would you eat 600,000 Reese Cups in a row if it wouldn't fatten you, make you unhealthy, or make you full?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Resses peanut butter cups are fucking awesome but I would probably get tired of eating about a 100 of them

When do you see a Kurt Angle return to the WWE?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not really.

Anal from Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with a strap on?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Would you cheat on your wife knowing she would never find out?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Depends on how worthy it is. If it has the potential of a FOTY then yes.

Has a girl every catched you cheating on her?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Never cheated, so never been caught. 

Does going to a strip club and getting a lap dance count as cheating though? :hmm:

That VIP room _felt _like cheating...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Uhm....yes?

Is your mother a nice lady?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You stay away from my mother, Gandhi

What would your Patronus be? (If you are unfamiliar with Harry Potter shit, basically what animal would you summon to protect yourself from attackers/what is your spirit animal?)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A wolf. Which incidentally would also be what I would dress up as if I was a Furry. Not that I've thought about it at all...

Does anyone else think Fru looks like Paul McCartney?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I guess.

Would Fru mind if I started dating his mother?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn it, Gandhi.

Can you do a somersault/backflip?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I know how to actually make a backflip, never tried a somersault. I would do a backflip to impress Fru's mother though.

Would Fru get mad if he caught me making love to his mother?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I would probably still be all emotioned-out by her recent funeral, but I'm sure I could still find it in me to muster up some madness, yeah. 

What time is it?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What is the craziest/favorite dive you have done off a board?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*I can't swim :sandow

Have you ever been caught masturbating? :heyman3*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fru said:


> I would probably still be all emotioned-out by her recent funeral, but I'm sure I could still find it in me to muster up some madness, yeah.














STEVIE SWAG said:


> Have you ever been caught masturbating? :heyman3


Nope.

Become president of China or Russia?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Russia. Russian women > Chinese women

What was it like the last time you played a sport of any kind?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Football last week. It was cool.

Do have you a bucket list? If yes, how much percent have you crossed out already?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I played 5-a-side football last night. What was it like? ...exhausting. Shameful. Underwhelming. A constant reminder of my need to exercise. BUT I SCORED TWO GOALS SO EAT THAT, MUTHAFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

EDIT: Nothing set in stone, no. My only one big GOAL in life is to be married, the sooner the better. Nowhere even remotely close to even the first rung on that ladder, though  Anyone with a more interesting answer can take Sono's Q too

What's your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm Drug Free so none

What kind of job do you do?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*I don't do jobs :cena2

The most embarrassing moment in your life?*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Some bitch caught me lying about something and made a scene in front of a bunch of people.

Same question.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Al Borland said:


> I'm Drug Free so none
> 
> What kind of job do you do?


Cocktails aren't drugs...? :varys

Most embarrassing moment = I told a girl that I loved her, not even that I liked her, but that I was pretty sure I was in love with her. She was probably my closest friend, and I was going through some major depression at the time, and my mangled mind turned her basic friendship into WELL OBVIOUSLY THIS IS LOVE to me. I was such a spas, it wasn't even like an overture from me - I put it to her like "I'm sorry but I don't think we can be friends anymore because...". Oh yeah, she had a boyfriend at the time too, urgh. I wasn't even into her, not romantically/sexually, just high on that sweet friendship nectar. She was so nice about it, she basically said "I know you don't mean this, you're ill, I'm still going to be here for you if you want to talk about it" etcetc. I felt....like...a *TWAT*. We never talk about it now, she's still my closest friend, but I worry that somewhere in her mind she still feels like I'm all into her and stuff, when I'm not at all. 

Ladies, plz disregard the above paragraph, it does not portray the "roguishly loveable" Fru that I would prefer to front as. 

Same Q, somebody had better come up with a paragraph to top ^that^ novel.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*My sister caught me masturbating.

























































at a poster of Jinder Mahal.











Fru said:



Cocktails aren't drugs...? :varys

Click to expand...

He probably meant he's non alcoholic.

What's the one thing that you'll never forget about this forum after you leave?*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Waz Perviz.

Same question.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

bWo.

Reason behind name?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

X-Files reference mothafucka.

Ever got into a fist fight?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*ninja'd

@Sono - You not coming up with any new questions, you lazy fuck :side:

@ABH - Yeah, quite a lot of times. The outcomes weren't pleasing though :batista2

Your favorite sex positions?
*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah. I mean who hasn't.

Standing Doggy-Style.

Has a girl ever catfished you?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sort of, we did end up fucking though so it was all good. (Y)

Would you rather be killed by a gun or a knife?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Guns ftw.

What's the best thing to have ever happened to you in your entire life?*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter <3 

Also my first girlfriend. She was pretty great. But mostly ABH

If you were trapped in the wilderness with bare supplies and forced to live off the land/fend for yourself, how long would you last?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

bama

Not very long, I'm a lazy bastard so BRING ON DEATH.

What's the worst thing you've ever lost?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm actually planning on doing this once I'm finished with college. Half a year perhaps.

edit: Wiuw, no idea. I once lost an immense opportunity. But I'm not gonna tell you what kind of a 

Would you go with me?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:ambrose2

Last game you ever brought?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TNA sucks.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

Lord of the Rings: War in the North. It's not bad, not great, solidly ok to good.

Favourite video game villain?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Sephiroth, only because he killed a character I really did not like.

Worst case of sunburn you've ever had?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Back in 02 or 03 had a big burn on my back

What's your wallpaper on your computer?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

At the moment it's this:



Spoiler: big















I change it quite frequently though.

Would you rather be Patrick Bateman or Tyler Durden?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bateman is legendary.

If you could only time travel once and weren't able to return to the present, where would you go?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

1996 the height of grunge, the wrestling wars were just about to begin & everything felt just so much better

What do you like about the town/city that you live in?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Nothing, it's a shithole that would benefit the world by being nuked off the map. 

What would you name your Finisher?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol where do you live again? Somewhere in Britain?

Something with a reference to Canada


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

"Northern" Ireland. SHITHOLE.

Mine would be "Resistance is Frutile"...or maybe the "Star-headed FruDriver"...or maybe...

Have you ever played in a band?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, I'm not talented in any aspect.

Does it not unnerve you that ECWRAWSMACKDOWN watches this thread but doesn't say anything? :|


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

He watches me through my bathroom window too.

Rock, paper or scissors?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No because this is my first time lurking.

Can you draw? If not, do you wish you could?

Edit (reason...jerks :side paper


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, I can't draw, but I can Graphic Make.  And yes, I wish I could draw because when I try, I suck. :bron3

What was the last movie you watched randomly and loved it?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Looking through the channels the other day and i watched Due Date. Its was a pretty good movie.

Favorite comedy actor?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Unscarred Nick Mondo's doco Just saw it on YT while looking for his matches thought it was good

Similar question random TV show you caught & started to love?

(In regards to the Fourth Wall's question)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bate's Motel.

When was the last time you were down and said "Man, life sucks" to yourself and what did you do about it?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yesterday and nothing. It was only because I was annoyed about something anyway. :lol

What word do you say the most when talking?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

"Yeah" "Man" & "Cool"

What do you hate about the place you live in?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fun things like getting down with women and getting stoned are all done in secrecy.

What's your favorite continent?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

North American because its the only one I've been to but I would love to go to Europe someday.

If you we're forced to listen to one song for 24 hours straight, what song would you pick?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would be fine with that.

Same question as Ratman.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

What is Love

NYC love it or hate it?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Good answer man









Never been there but I want to go there for many reasons so NYC love it

What WWE diva do you think looks the best in their Playboy shoot?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

The first one with Sable

What sport are you best at?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Track and Field for sure. Was team captain and made state my senior year in high school. Best event was 200m.

Do you plan on going on vacation anytime soon?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Already did.

What terrifies you?*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Not being loved <|3

Also Spiders. And snakes. And flying in a plane. Flying in a plane terrifies me in a really existential way, the way I imagine cave men must have feared fire. 

Cats, am I right guys?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

< Dogs

What last moment in WWE made you proud to be a wrestling fan?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, I'm feeling pretty proud right now with "indie star that will never make it in the WWE" Daniel Bryan probably being the most over guy on the roster and facing Cena for the title at Summerslam. 

What was your initial reaction to HHH cutting his hair? You cried right? I know I did.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I am happy to answer your question ABH, being as you are a poster who is not irrevocably dead to me, nor a cat-maligning malcontent. Yes, I wept little baby tears when I first saw that shit buzzcut, and still do. 

Do you ever pretend things are turnbuckles and climb them to showboat?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sometimes. I used to do it all the time as a kid. Back when I was about 7 or 8 at school, I made myself a cape and my mum would always bring it to school after and I'd put it on, go to the rest of the kids and start doing wrestling moves on them. I was a superhero wrestler, can you get any better than that? (Fuck you Hurricane Helms). True story.

One band/musician you wish you could see live but can't because they're dead?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

A toss up between Lennon, Harrison and Hendrix. 

Would you rather be attacked by one horse sized duck, or fifty duck sized horses?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Made me chuckle. I choose the horse sized duck so I could laugh my ass off while dying.

Last time you were in love?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

About 3 years ago, long-ass story that I don't care to explain. S'all good now though.

Greatest beginning to a film, ever?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SuperTroopers - when the cop is messing with the kids in their car. :lol

How many people here are dead to Fru?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Everyone except Jaime Lannister.

Which Back to the Future film was your favourite?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The first one.

What film were you dying to see that really disappointed you?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

2012

What's your most embarrasing moment?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

This was asked earlier today. I'm updating my answer to be "EVER TRUSTING TEHJERICHOFAN, THAT JERK", though.

Which would you pick if an evil genie gave you the choice: Broken Pogo Sticks for legs or Boxing Gloves for hands?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Broken pogo sticks for legs. I'm lazy anyway so basically having no legs wouldn't be that big of a deal. Well, ok it would be but not as big of a deal as having boxing gloves for hands.

Wrestling Forum closes down. What do you do with your life now?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mind blown. :shocked: Life is over. 

Who likes to cook?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Me!! 

Who likes to bake?? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not me unk2

Tell me all of your secrets?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I already talk incessantly about my secrets all over the board, asking is unnecessary.

Tell me all YOURS


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I love Sailor Moon unk

Worst year for music and what notable songs?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Does music ever have bad years? In the mainstream yeah but there's always an underground rapper or an indie band with some good stuff

Are you crazy about a sports team? Which one?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The last place Milwaukee Brewers and the Super Bowl XLV Champs Green Bay Packers.

Who is your favorite wrestler from WWE, WCW, and ECW?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

WWF/E? I'm Canadian so I'm obliged to say Hitman WCW - Goldberg ECW - Stevie Richards

Who is your favorite wrestler from TNA/ROH/Indy Scene?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Currently, Kevin Steen (solely for PWG).


Whats your favorite brand of soda?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Only soda I drink anymore is Sprite.

Do you think the end of the world will be an act of nature or self destruction of mankind?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Self destruction we humans are stupid like that

Do you like Cherry Coke?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Meh 

What is your opinion on the lies and deciets that are constantly fed to the population from the US Governemnt?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

It disgusts me.

Tell me a story?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Now, this is the story all about how
My life got flipped-turned upside down
And I'd like to take a minute
Just sit right there
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air

In west Philadelphia born and raised
On the playground was where I spent most of my days
Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
And all shootin some b-ball outside of school
When a couple of guys
Who were up to no good
Startin making trouble in my neighborhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
She said 'You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air'

I begged and pleaded with her day after day
But she packed my suite case and sent me on my way
She gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket.
I put my walkman on and said, 'I might as well kick it'.

First class, yo this is bad
Drinking orange juice out of a champagne glass.
Is this what the people of Bel-Air living like?
Hmmmmm this might be alright.

But wait, I hear the prissy, bourgeois and all that
Is this the type of place that they should send this cool cat?
I don't think so
I'll see when I get there
I hope they're prepared for the prince of Bel-Air

Well uh, the plane landed and when I came out
There was a dude who looked like a cop standing there with my name out
I ain't trying to get arrested yet.
I just got here!
I sprang with the quickness, like lightening disappeared

I whistled for a cab and when it came near
The license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror
If anything I can say is that this cab was rare
But I thought 'Man forget it' - 'Yo homes to Bel-Air'

I pulled up to the house about seven or eight
And I yelled to the cabbie 'Yo homes smell ya later'
I looked to my kingdom
I was finally there
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay. 


Back in my "trapping" days, there was a dude named Roy. He was HUGE. He could barely walk and had to get around via a hover round. Anyway, he had just gotten his disability check and came to my traphouse and spent it all on crack. Sat there for about 3 hours smoking crack while me and my lil ..... smoked blunts and played some Tony Hawk game on PS2. Eventually, it starts raining. Roy finally gets real geeked and is ready to go home. Well, his hover round was sitting out in the rain uncovered and wouldn't start. He was pissed. My homie said it won't start cuz it probably got water in it. "No shit" said Roy. 

In the weirdest scene ever, the hood janitor Jack aka Crack had to tow Roy home in his hover round with a 4 wheeler. The end.




Have you ever performed oral sex?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes.

Are you a virgin?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuck no.




Have you ever been to another country?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes

MVP under-rated or over-rated?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Underrated




You ever been arrested?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Nope worst I've got is a warning for train fare evasion 

What did you study if you did after high school?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Business Law and International Management. (still am)

What's your body stature? Skinny, fat, vanilla midget, stacked etc


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Skinny but slighty muscular

favorite & most hated subject in high school?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Favorite: Art (_had a great teacher who really taught me to appreciate it_)
Mst Hated: Modern Analysis (_had a horrible teacher who caused me to develop a mental block while doing math, MY BEST SUBJECT until taking that class_)

Do you have any plants?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Favourite = English or History, althought now in Uni it's English or Film

Most Hated = Physics or Chemistry, the whole year got the lowest grades of all time in those 2 classes every year lol, we were all just shit at it. Biology was fine, but those two...

EDIT: Now that all us boys are off across the British Isles to University, and sister is heading off in Sept, Mammy has developed a love for Gardening to fill the empty void which once was filled by her children. So we have lots of new plants in the front AND(!) back gardens. Growing strawberries and shit.

Did you win any awards at school? (I won the attendance awards most years, but they don't count because they impressively only serve to make you look like more of a nerd for winning them)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I won best hair just before I left, though it was thoroughly tongue-in-cheek since my hair was crazy and out of control (and it still is). I also won a couple of film quizzes that were held, only in our film class though which was about 10 people. 

What's your favourite ever album?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I won best hair just before I left, though it was thoroughly tongue-in-cheek since my hair was crazy and out of control (and it still is). I also won a couple of film quizzes that were held, only in our film class though which was about 10 people.
> 
> What's your favourite ever album?


"Saturate" by Breaking Benjamin.

Do you have a tattoo?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

In Utero :russo

Edit: Nope but planning to go big for my first 

What grinds your gears?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

People. Not being recognised as the greatest. People pronouncing "Tesco" as "Tescos". God, especially that last one. Just the worst. 

What is your first and/or second name?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

In Utero is your favourite album? You absolute legend, Bleach.

Err, what grinds my gears? It's too sunny right now. I like the cold.










^ That's me yelling at the sun. Except I'm not that old.

NINJA'D BY FRU GODAMMIT - My first name is Taylor, fortunately my last name isn't Swift or Lautner.

What's the last book you read?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Black Beauty

When was the last time you went to a party?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Define "party". Otherwise, probably high school.

How do you feel about movies that are so bad they become good?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Meh movies for the lowest common denominator 

Were you nervous or overwhelmed when you started going to college? How did you get over it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, I was pretty calm really.

You meet a genie at a bar and he grants you three wishes with no catches at all, what do you wish for?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Give me the ability to teleport
Make me a millionaire
Give me a time machine

How would you react if you went to sleep in your home and woke up somewhere else surrounded by strangers?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Killing spree. No, no, wait...yeah, killing spree.

What was the hardest you have been shot down when trying to chat up a lady?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Never get shot down, because I never try to chat up random women its not my thing. Either they come to me or I don't try at all, been like this forever and its going pretty damn good.

Do you like Che Chavera?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Kinda

If you were reincarnated what would be your name?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

If I got to choose? Vladimir or Anwar.

What is a name you absolutely hate?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Bobo as it's Bo twice

If you could join one WWE stable for the rest of your life what stable would it be?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

The Shield hands down

If you were called by telephone and told that you have won a contest where the winner will design a new championship belt, what would it be?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Probably a Samsung Galaxy Ace, as that's the one I'm using at the moment.

...

:littlefinger

I'd probably go for something that was striving far too hard to be iconic, all Eagles and globes and shit. Make it the top title, obvs. 

Same question


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well since WWE has a Divas title, my new WWE title will be called the 'Superstars Championship', and will be in the shape of a clenched fist. It won't be tacky at all, I swear. 

Who do you think will win the 'WF Members Chuck 'Em Out' game?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

I know for sure it's not going to be me, I might chuck myself out for the heck of it.

What is your favorite flavor of Jello?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The colourful one. 

Would you rather be too cold or too hot?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Too cold

If you could hire The Shield to legitimately assault any celebrity without worrying about any kind of reprisal (e.g. legal or physical), who would it be?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Too hot.

Manchester City or Manchester United?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Manchester United all the way!!

Premier League or La Liga?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Premier League I guess.

I've got a 10,000 piece puzzle consisting completely of blue sky. Want to help me out?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Only if we're having Love Exposure being played in the backround until it's done.

Are you going out this weekend?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Yeah 


Would you rather have paralysis for life or Be blind and deaf at the same time?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The bits with two straight edges are the corners (Y) 

EDIT: GAH. Question is too sad, I'm not answering it 

Has a kid on TV ever been anything other than a nightmarish abomination that makes you want to forget everything you ever learned about ethics, and kick it in it's stupid face?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Kids suck.

Would you rather own a talking dog or a talking cat?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Talking dog me not likez cats.

Would you stop watching wrestling for 5 years for a night with Scarlett Johansson? Don't just answer with yes or no.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm. Well the obvious answer is yes, but not being able to watch wrestling for 5 years would be annoying. But it's sex with SJ, I can't really turn that down. Besides, Cena might be retired by the time I return.

Which of the two remaining Beatles do you think will be the last man standing?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

No, wrestling will bring me more joy over 5 years than a single night with Scar Jo would. Sure she's super hot, but there are other super hot women out there that wouldn't require me to stop watching wrestling for 5 years. "OMG SO GAY YOU GUYS", at the end of the day it would just be getting off, just in the vicinity of a great looking woman rather than sobbing into my pillow as usual. 

EDIT: Paul, as his spirit lives on in my face, apparently.

FAVOURITE LOST CHARACTER?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

I got money on Paul.

What was the last soda you drank?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Dr. Pepper 10 (it's not that bad tasting actually)


What is your favorite type of fish to eat?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

NONE, THEY'RE ALL BOGGIN'

FAVOURITE LOST CHARACTER, YOU DICKS


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The hot chick.

You are forced to be stuck on a desert island for 5 years and can only bring one TV show with you. Which one do you choose and why?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Probably Twin Peaks to I can analyze the shit out of it. 

Which ex WF user do you miss the most?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cookie Monster. Why Cookie why?!

When is your birthday?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

18th March, you've got plenty of time to get thinking of a present for 2014

Same Question


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol Cookie Monster's actions for getting banned were hilarious.

10th February.

One of the craziest things you've ever done?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

When I was in highschool me and my friends went to the house of my neighbor who calls the cops if you step a foot in his yard and he is always home because he works in his house. So we went over there and mooned him in front of his window. He called the cops on us, but the cop was nice and laughed when we told him what we did. It was pretty funny.


Have you ever tried drugs?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No.

Last time you went to the supermarket?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm at one right now actually

How much money did u lose on your last bet that you lost?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not much of a betting man.

You need 50 grand in CASH MONEY. Do you whore yourself out to a thousand fat chicks for 50 each? Or 50 _really_ fat chicks for 1000 each?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

50 really fat chicks

Favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't usually eat fast food but if it's late & I'm with friends probably McDonald's 

Do you wear gear from your favorite sports team? like training shorts or a jacket?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

For casual and actual sportswear yes.

If its zero degrees tonight, and tomorrow its meant to be twice as cold, how cold will it be?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I got a bunch of tshirts of my favorite sports teams.

EDIT: Hmmmm never thought of that tbh. -0.5 I guess but thats not a really temperature so closest would be -1 right?

How much money is in your wallet right now?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

$300

Best & worst thing about college?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

The best: I passed
The Worst: the course was horrendously managed.

If you could change one thing in your past, what would it be?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Should have went to college earlier

What car do you currently drive?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

2008 ford escape - blue. Not my car it's my moms but I use it until I buy a car.

What do you do for a job?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I work in a factory that makes parts for cars like the one you currently drive. Currently I have become the new 3rd shift Material Handler, which means I spend most of my night on a forklift. Blue Collar Man. (Y)

Does anyone else on here ever go fishing?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been fishing a few times in the past with friends.

Have you ever trolled someone over the internet?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Maybe? :troll

Did u have any nicknames?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes I'm called *"The Essence of Mustachioed Magnificence''*

Ring of Honor or Combat Zone Wrestling?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ring of Honor. Never seen CZW.

Should everyone's rep be reset back to the beginning?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ROH.

EDIT: Meh, doesn't really bother me. Is that something they're considering?

Last band/artist you saw live?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never seen a live performance, if I have I can't remember put it that way.

Same question as ABH.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Eric Martin, singer/guitarist from Mr. Big, playing an acoustic set in Belfast, it was jizz. 

Last famous person you met?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Met Rocky, Miz, AJ, Lesnar at the parking lot after Mania. Lesnar didn't give a damn and ignored us. We talked a bit to AJ and Miz and Rock was in a hurry.

Party tonite?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a wedding to go to so no not really. 

Unless there are some fine honeys there who I'm _not_ related to. :ron1

Last concert you went to?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Saw a Nelly concert last month

Same question


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nelly? He's still going?

Haven't been to a gig in a while. Probably Cancer Bats over a year ago.

What is one YouTube video that you laugh at every time you watch it?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck concerts. Yall a bunch of groupies.






What city has the best nightlife?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've never been but New York City probably.

Scariest moment of your life?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

TOSS UP - Went through not one but TWO pregnancy scares with an ex-gf. I was only 19, it was frightening as frig. Then, in December last year, I had to get my chest X-rayed because of worrying pains that I suffer - Waiting for the results of an X-Ray is a horrendously stressful state to be in. 

Same Question


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A pretty simple one was when I was about 10 and just stepped out into the road like a dumbass and almost got ran over by a huge van. I remember that split second when I turned and thought it was going to hit me and everything just froze. Was eerie. I've actually almost died quite a few other times too. Was crushed up against a wall once, a few drunken escapades got seriously out of hand too. I feel like I'm missing something out but obviously it can't be that memorable.

If you could pick only one WCW star to have wrestled during the invasion angle, who would it be?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Nelly? He's still going?
> 
> Haven't been to a gig in a while. Probably Cancer Bats over a year ago.
> 
> What is one YouTube video that you laugh at every time you watch it?


Yeah it was a free concert at a festival :lol. Actually wasn't bad.


But yeah it would be Sting easily. DDP, Booker T, Sting, and Dudleyz vs Austin, Angle, Kane, Jericho, and Taker would have been a great match.


Most bizzare food that you ever had?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Chicken Feet, It really wasn't that bad


How often do you go see movies?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

1-2x/year

What are you getting into this weekend?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Nothing unk3

Who's worse: Kreayshawn or V-Nasty?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

V-Nasty. Her interviews with DJ Vlad made me despise here more than I already did. She's like the female Riff Raff.



Have you ever been put in the "friend zone"?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah and it sucked. 


You ever been rejected by a girl?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

No. I play my cards right.

Have you ever rejected a girl?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah a few actually. Sorry but I just couldn't.

Who's your favorite late night talk show host?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't have one. I find late talk shows to be pretty corny tbh


Do you like a Dose of Buckley's videos?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Jimmy Kimmel. 

EDIT: No, not even sure what they are lol. 

Have you ever done the Brock Lesnar hop?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Yep.

How does dat ninja feel, bro? :ziggler3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

enaldo feelsbadman

Would you floss your teeth with a caveman's pubes for $10,000?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> enaldo feelsbadman
> 
> Would you floss your teeth with a caveman's pubes for $10,000?


Add 3 more 0s and yes

Again, opinion on A Dose of Buckley?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know what that is.

Have you ever had to deal with a full PM box?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep, deleted all of mine last week or so because I hit the limit.

Favourite Radio station?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I have a few of them but 103.7 KISS FM is a local radio station that I usually have on while driving.

Whats your favorite combination of two colors?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Red and black.

Is there anything you can't put peanut butter with on a sandwich?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wine and Gold.

edit:I don't eat peanut butter, so yeah...

Could someone ever get addicted to counseling? If so, how could you treat them?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

By giving them further counseling on the side effects of being addicted to counseling. :drake1 

Or put them under a house arrest or some shit.

Have you ever shoved your foot so far up someone's ass that you could use their teeth as a nail clipper?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dem boots 2 asses :rock

Same question


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No I could only reach to their tonsils

Who has the best spear?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Goberg has the best spear. :steiner2

Who has the best stinkface?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'd love to have Kelly Kelly give me a stickface










If you were a wrestler in the WWE and had a chance to pick your tag team partner, who would you pick?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tessmacher's asstastic > having K2's pancake ass in my face but I digress.

Probably CM Punk. He's my fav full timer atm.

What was your first job?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McDonald's.

Same question.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Worked a t a local flea market type place. Did grounds crew type jobs, and got promoted to the bathroom attendant. That job was horrible. Sitting in a fucking bathroom for 8 hours as your hear people shit all day. Made some nice tips but otherwise that job was fucking shitty. Only lasted there like a 2 months.


Have you ever been fired from a job? If yes, why?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Many. Best was a phone job for cust. service. When I applied I said I was bilingual (French and English). But I don't speak French. My second call the manager listened in on. It was a total French broad-- not a word of English. She talked French for a while and I just put her on mute, took off my headphones and told him, "Yeah, I don't speak French". 

Took my stuff and walked out. 

Never got paid for my 1.2 hours of work. 



Q: would you kill a man if he raped/assaulted your mom/sister/gf/wife and you found out who he was before the cops got him?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Probably not kill him but beat him half to death. I want him to suffer slowly.




Favorite song ATM?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We own it(fast & furious)

Favorite movie this year so far?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> Many. Best was a phone job for cust. service. When I applied I said I was bilingual (French and English). But I don't speak French. My second call the manager listened in on. It was a total French broad-- not a word of English. She talked French for a while and I just put her on mute, took off my headphones and told him, "Yeah, I don't speak French".
> Took my stuff and walked out.


:lmao

Stoker, not far behind New World and Only God Forgives.

Your success rate at picking up chicks?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a tl;dr answer typed out to this, but I've been talking about my romantic history too much recently, so, long story short - my first girlfriend left her husband to be with me. Since that ended, I've told my best friend I loved her and asked out two other friends, all of which were cringeworthy disasters, and the result of me being out of my mind on depression meds. Once I got back in the game after getting over gf #1 (an ongoing process), I've tried twice to chat up girls in a bar - Embarrassing failures. SO, I'm 1 for 6, but what a 1 it was. 

Same Question, and if you don't answer with _at least_ as many lines, I swear to God...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

67%

What happens now?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I post a passive-aggressive question about you like a little bitch.

BLEACH: Bad poster, or worst poster?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:brodgers

:brodgers?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Move on and approach more girls. You're one good looking lad FRU and you have some solid talking skills. But that's just my first impression of you. You also might be the most awkward man in Northern Ireland, who knows? 

I for one don't give a damn and talk to as many skin as possible. Sometimes I talked so much garbage that the chick gave up and gave me her number just for me to fuck off, but ended up in my bed at the end of the day. Do it on a daily basis and your confidence will grow by itself.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

My heart was massively warmed until I read the capitalisation of Fru. *sob* (<3)

Oh aye, questions. What is your favourite outfit to wear?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Does your outward appearance makes it in evidence for you being a wrestling fan?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, I don't own any wrestling shirts or shit like that.

Last thing you were legitimately furious at?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My TV being an asshole when RAW was on. I literally was close to smashing it.

What has been the best moment for you this year so far?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I was not particularly talking about wrestling gear. But you know, being fat, unclean beard, oily hair. The things a stereotypical rassling fan apparently would look like. I'm wearing wrestling shirts sometimes, no problem with that.

Wrestlemania 29 had me being pissed for quite a couple days. 

Losing my voice at Ziggler's cash in.

Are you more worried about doing things right, or doing the right things?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doing things right.

What song do you have to listen to daily?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Nessun Dorma - The Three Tenors.

What movie have you watched most?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably Blade. It's one of my favourite movies ever. Back to the Future would be a close second.

Same question.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not sure exactly, it's definitely a Fincher though. Between Se7en, Fight Club and Zodiac probably.

Excluding the Simpsons family themselves, who are your 3 favourite Simpsons characters?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lenny is my favourite. DENTAL PLAN!. Then, Ralph for quotability. And, of course, Hank Scorpio. Honourable mention to Flanders, love him. Stupid sexy Flanders

Same question


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hutz - "Can you imagine a world without lawyers?"










Skinner - Especially his Vietnam flashbacks and general mundane-ness.










Chief Wiggum - Because I would definitely watch this show:










Would you rather be trapped in a bear suit or a bunny suit?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Milhouse or Mr.Borns or what his name is are the only names that come to my mind 

Man, I can't think of any questions anymore. Interesting questions has been wasted by annoying one word answers.

edit: Bunny suit just because of that great pedobunny gif you once posted Taylor. 

What is the difference between being alive and truly living? Answer with 100 words at least.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No.

Was I justified in refusing to answer Sonoshion's question?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Nope :ambrose2

Non-wrestling TV show that pissed you off recently?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No idea. Usually if a show pisses me off I don't watch it. I saw a clip of Total Divas and that looked dumb as shit so I'll go with that.

You wake up to find that 99% of the world's population has been wiped out due to a zombie apocalpyse. There are other survivors but you don't know where they are, the zombies are still on the lose and for now everything electrical is shut down. What are the first three things you do in order to stay alive?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I live in pretty secure places both in Egypt and Kuwait, so...

- Make sure all my loved ones are where I live
- Make sure I steal as much food as I can from grocery stores
- Make sure nobody else knows my group lives where it lives

Who is the strongest person in your family?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> What are the first three things you do in order to stay alive?


Shit
Shave
Shower



Gandhi said:


> Who is the strongest person in your family?


Me.

Favorite Smell?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Women's skin.

Fav. women's body part?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ass.

You make a deal with the devil and you have one free life. So basically, you can die once and get a second chance. How do you use this? Try something risky? Save it? etc.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I wouldn't try anything risky, would go on living life normally because I don't want to die not even once.

I'm pretty sure everyone on this thread is okay with girls making out in public, but my question is are you okay with guys making out in public? If not, would you say you are against homosexual males making out in public?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm fine with any two people making out in public.

You wake up in the body of a baby. You can think and comprehend language like you can now, but you can only reply with baby talk and crying. What's your reaction? How do you deal with the situation?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Lure my parents to take me to a speech therapist.

The last time you went to an amusement park, what was it like?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Six Flags Fright Fest in October. It was pretty fun. Got chased by a guy with a chainsaw.

U.S., Canada, England, France, India, Columbia, Mexico, Costa Rica, Germany, Thailand, Russia, China, Japan. 
Which 3 of the above countries would you never visit?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

straightedge891 said:


> U.S., Canada, England, France, India, Columbia, Mexico, Costa Rica, Germany, Thailand, Russia, China, Japan.
> Which 3 of the above countries would you never visit?


Columbia, Thailand, India. 

Too dangerous, not for me, too damned hot. 

If you could save a child's life but KNEW it would cost you yours, and no one would know but you that you could have saved them if you don't, would you save them or not?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nah, i'm scared to die

Would you rather have the hiccups for 4 months straight, or be knocked out by Mike Tyson six times in a day?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

If it was just a random child that I didn't know, I think my natural cowardice/fear of death would prevent me from saving it. My reaction would be to stand about despairingly, hoping that someone truly courageous would appear on the scene. If I would be the only one to know that I could have tried, I would live the rest of my life in the knowledge that I am an asshole. If it was my baby sister, or daughter or something though, I think that would summon up the necessary motivation to sacrifice myself like that. Blegh, dark.

EDIT: Yeah, that ^. I'd go for the hiccups; my face is fucked up enough, I don't need 6 Mike Tyson KO's when I'm already playing with a bad deck.

What is your favourite flavour of ice cream! MINE IS HALF BELGIAN CHOCOLATE, HALF MINT CHOC CHIP, I literally eat that by the litre.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Hiccups. At least I keep my teeth

FUCKING NINJA'D

Vanilla Bean is the best

Same as my last question. Which 3 coutries would you never visit


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cookies and cream is the fucking bomb. Even regular chocolate is awesome too.

Edit: thought u said last question as Fru. But i probably wouldnt go to
Columbia,Thailand, and India. Same as SHG. Would like to visit most of the others actually.

Last thing you had to drink was...?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tea!

Your favourite game in the GTA series?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

GTA III - first time I realised there was A WHOLE NOTHER AREA after the first main one, my mind was properly blown clean out of my skull. (Then there was more...!)

Are you a Sonic or a Mario guy?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mario, I like both though. 

If you could be one person for a whole day who would it be?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Am I still using my brain then? If yes, Alexis Texas so I would do nasty things to myself the whole day.

Are you joining me tonight at the local boozer?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Soz, too jaded for that. Friverlous question anyway, it's made me so mad I'm going to not shower for a month. 

What are you wearing, darling?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shorts and topless.

How about you bebeh


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Boxers that accentuate my ass, obviously with the intent of getting ready for debauchery. 


A: Are you all aroused?
B: Favorite jeans?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A. Maybe.
B. Ones that fit me.

What two TV shows do you wish would crossover for one episode?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A bit.
Levis or Hurley Jeans.
Breaking Bad and Sopranos. 

Would you let tehteh to get into your panties?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

No, I would not. They're far too nice and delicate for something like that.

What's the one song you have to get up and dance to?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been practicing the brunette girl's dance from the video, I've got it pretty much down. 

What's the one song will guarantee you will turn over the radio station every time?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

@Roux. I was talking about tehjerichoFan.

No idea. I don't listen to radio. Probably Lil Wayne, Minaj or Bieber garbage.

Would you go to Miami during winter holidays if you had the opportunity?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> @Roux. I was talking about tehjerichoFan.
> 
> No idea. I don't listen to radio. Probably Lil Wayne, Minaj or Bieber garbage.
> 
> Would you go to Miami during winter holidays if you had the opportunity?


My answer remains the same. No offense to tehjericho fan, but my panties are far to pretty for anything like that 

In answer to the question, yeah, why not.

Favourite thing to do on a Sunday?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Nothing









A TV show that you stopped watching recently because it started to suck?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not recently but Smackdown i guess. It was great during the Attitude era and ruthless aggression era but the last 5+ years have just sucked.


If you had to kill off one character off your favorite tv show, who would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No such thing as a favorite TV show for me but for one of my favorites, I want Meg from The Walking Dead to hit the bucket so that Glen can get pissed and eventually become a darker character.

Suppose both the god of the bible and Satan have different heavens, by following Yahweh you will enter his heaven and by following Satan you will enter his heaven. Which heaven would you trust and live to go to? Assume Satan and Yahweh are real ofcourse.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I would envision Satan's version of heaven to be akin to Bourbon Street in New Orleans or Amsterdam's De Wallen district. So that.


Worst nightclub you've stepped foot in and why.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

What was formally known as Minx. It was ridiculously small and crowded. I ended up with drink being spilt on me 3 times; at least one of the times the gentleman had the decency to apologise. The other two were a group of obnoxious lads making tits of themselves and didn't even acknowledge me or what they had done despite physically colliding with me. I was not happy that night.

Have you ever thrown anything out of a window in pure frustration and why!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I got angry after a fight with my girlfriend and hurled my phone out a window. Totally shattered it into pieces, but it was only a piece of shit that I picked up for like £20 so I just went and bought a new one :lol 

...

Oh, the days when I could laugh at "only" spending £20. *sob* 

What is the most money you've ever held in your hand/spent at once?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hmmmm dont know for sure but probably around $5,000 in all 100 dollar bills for buying a used car.


Have you ever went disc golfing?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, I think we played it at school once back in the day.

Ever trolled online chatrooms pretending to be a chick?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm still pretending to be a dude in here :hayden3

What'd you think of last nights UFC163 main event?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Didnt watch it but i heard Aldo won so thats cool


Any movies that you known every line in it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There's a lot that I probably know quite a few lines of, but not every line. I think it's getting a bit obsessive if you know every line word for word.

Aliens. Do they exist? Do you want them to exist? And what would be your reaction if earth was suddenly invaded by them?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

No, fuck 'em. Humanoid aliens, however vaguely, I find it too hard to believe in. There's probs all sorts of wacky "life" out there thriving on other planets. BUT HOW MANY OF THEM MUTHAS GOTS iPODS, EH? EH??

If Earth were suddenly invaded, I would instantly surrender, regardless of Earth's military might, and work for the Aliens until such a time that Earth is saved, then come grovelling back. #realtalk.

What does 'Love' mean to you?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Fru said:


> No, fuck 'em. Humanoid aliens, however vaguely, I find it too hard to believe in. There's probs all sorts of wacky "life" out there thriving on other planets. BUT HOW MANY OF THEM MUTHAS GOTS iPODS, EH? EH??
> 
> If Earth were suddenly invaded, I would instantly surrender, regardless of Earth's military might, and work for the Aliens until such a time that Earth is saved, then come grovelling back. #realtalk.
> 
> What does 'Love' mean to you?


Baby doesn't hurt me no mo'

Pale or tanned?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't tan well, but I'm not particularly pale. I understand that's a shitty answer.

A third gender is discovered. What happens? What is it called? How would society be different?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hermaphrodites already exist, they're basically born with both sex organs.Most of society looks down on them and consider them _"freaks"_ that need to be _"treated"_ but I personally don't care what you have under your pants. I mean, its different in each culture as views of hermaphrodites would be different in Sweden than they would be in Saudi Arabia.Its somewhat the same case with shemales and those who have sex changes, I'm fine with them and I'm sure many are but most people look down on them because of their immature mindsets unfortunately.

Would you agree that black hair somewhat makes people look like villains?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What I meant by third gender was a completely different one to the two that exist now, rather than one combining the two. Good answer though.

It depends, long black hair definitely gives them that look. It's all about the facial features when it comes to villains, some people just have that face.

You're camping out and come across bigfoot, and happen to kill him. What do you do?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I tell everybody about it, take videos and photos and try to get as much attention to it as possible. I wouldn't like hearing _"bigfoot doesn't exist"_ even though I saw and killed him, in short I don't want people to think I'm insane or lying and would want the truth out. Plus I'll get a little fame, so that's good.

Have you ever been so terrified _"or disappointed"_ you started to laugh like a maniac? If so, what was so terrifying _"or bad"_?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Those are the most suspicious fucking quotation marks I've ever seen. I've never been so scared that I 'laughed like a maniac', no, but I'm not a sociopath, so idk. 

Your clone: Fight or Fuck?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Neither. If I have a clone then I'd set up a lot of schemes and pranks which would be a lot more fun. Until we forget which one is the original me and start fighting over it. Before making up with some sex. So both.

Everyone except for you disappears from the planet for three days, but you know they're coming back. Everything runs as if people are manning it but you're totally alone for three days. How do you spend this time?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Eh...I like typing them that way...

@Fru : Fight my clone, would be interesting so see if I can kick my own ass.

@AlienBountyHunter: Steal lots of stuff ofcourse, maybe take a walk or two because I enjoy walks at night when everybody is asleep so this'll even be more relaxing for me.

Who is a famous person many call attractive you think actually looks ugly?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Neither. If I have a clone then I'd set up a lot of schemes and pranks which would be a lot more fun. Until we forget which one is the original me and start fighting over it. Before making up with some sex. So both.
> 
> Everyone except for you disappears from the planet for three days, but you know they're coming back. Everything runs as if people are manning it but you're totally alone for three days. How do you spend this time?


Doing fuck all, previous evidence would dictate, sadly. Steal a pile of stuff from shops, I guess, because I don't have a penny to my name and fuck you, don't you judge me, you're the one who wiped out the entire planet! (for three days)



Gandhi said:


> Eh...I like typing them that way...
> 
> Fight my clone, would be interesting so see if I can kick my own ass.
> 
> Who is a famous person many call attractive you think actually looks ugly?


Jennifer Aniston. Can't even remotely see it. Legit makes me mad, always arguing with my friends over this. 

Same question


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rihanna. Could be her forehead.


Famous person you find attractive but others think are ugly?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ghada Abdul Razek, she may not be famous in the west but she is in the middle east. Many of my friends and family members tell me she's ugly but I think otherwise, you be the judge.



Spoiler:  















What is a song you absolutely love but many hate?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> *Jennifer Aniston*. Can't even remotely see it. Legit makes me mad, always arguing with my friends over this.


You are dead to me.



Gandhi said:


> What is a song you absolutely love but many hate?


Gangnam Style. I still can't get enough.

Same question.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I love death metal, so yeah plenty of songs for you there as many dislike death metal.

Disney villain who you rooted for as a kid?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Scar from The Lions King is fucking awesome. Such a badass.

Who is your favorite Disney character?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tarzan

What do you honestly think of communism? And no, Stalin's actions does not equal the idea of communism.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

I honestly haven't been able to take communism seriously since the day Kim Jong Un and Dennis Rodman became best friends.

What was the last movie you got to see that made you feel guilty about something you have done before?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, interesting question. No idea, the last few movies I've watched have involved psychedelic trips in a field, some chick faking a disease and a guy taking refuge in people's houses secretly.

Do you think people would watch a reality TV show based around your life?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes! 

Following that question what will your reality show be called?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Resistance is Frutile: Extreme Makeover Face Edition.

It would consist of an hour of footage of me going round and punching people in the face with my Godlike fists. No other gimmicks, no other camera tricks, just me plain nailin' chumps for an hour a week. Surefire sucecss.

Same question


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sono is god.

Should I go to the gym now or be a lazy bitch?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Lazy bitch of course.

Do you find horses physically attractive?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No, but I know a girl who loves watching porn of chicks sucking horse dick. Think I'm joking? I'm not.

I feel like asking a really mean question.

What if your girlfriend and mother _"or boyfriend and father"_ magically switched brains, and the only way for you to get them back to their normal bodies was to have sex with one of them. Who would you sleep with? Or would you leave them both?

Got this disturbing question from KassemG's _"Going Deep"_ youtube series. 

:troll


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Leave them both, rather do that than be scarred for life.

Favourite wrestling theme song?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

SEXY BOY MUTHAFUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS. Although Billy Gunn's "I Got It All" is a fantastic song in it's own right, instant hair metal classic right there. Same goes for Ass Man. 

Same Q


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Burn In My Light

Most annoying theme song?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I used to like Voices, but now it just annoys me.

If you were to become leader of a military group or so you say _"your own forces who work for you"_ what would your army have their armor colored as? I'll give you an example of what those forces will look like...



Spoiler:  Example















...you can pick any color and even use two or more colors. Use your imagination here and ignore the fact that the guys I showed you have Elf ears.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Your weirdly suspicious italics and quotation marks unnerve me as much as ever Gandhi. My fellas would wear Pink armour and have no weapons, choosing to fuck all their enemies to death. 

I'll ask a Gandhi question: You have a woman _"or man or wild beast"_ in your bed, and no-one is around to see it _"because you killed your entire family"_. What do you do to him/her/it, knowing that there will be _"no repercussions"_?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Err, these quotation marks make everything a lot more confusing. Sex, I guess? Is the woman hot? Am I even understanding the question properly?

You get 3 free kills, which cannot be traced back to you in anyway. Who do you take out?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

@Fru: So you'd hire a bunch of rapists? Sick fella aren't you? So nobody is around? Get stoned ofcourse, what else is there to do when nobody is around but friends?

@AlienBountyHunter: 3 ants. I don't like the idea of murder and am very against the idea of the death penalty even on the vilest of scumbag. Also I could kill insects all day and not feel bad about it, they're the only living things I could kill and not feel bad about it.

If there was a porn movie being shot with you fucking an attractive person in it, what would you call that movie?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Kim Kardashian

In a nutshell, what did you do on your 18th birthday? If you're not 18 yet, what would you want to do for it?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Celebrated in a conventinal manner.. Introducing my self to the exciting world of bars..

What is your ultimate goal in life?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

@Isotopes: Went to my first WWE show when they came to Egypt, twas hella fun.

What did you do on your 16th birthday?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Celebrated in a conventinal manner.. Introducing my self to the exciting world of bars..
> 
> What is your ultimate goal in life?


I want to travel. Do things lie climb mountains, Blue Marlin fishing, Skydive, Scuba diving. Before im too old, and/or have kids.



Gandhi said:


> @Isotopes: Went to my first WWE show when they came to Egypt, twas hella fun.
> 
> What did you do on your 16th birthday?


Had my Religious Studies exams... :/

Favourite Movie Genre?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

> ...You start to freeze
> As horror looks you right between the eyes
> You're paralyzed
> 
> ...


:durant

When was the last time you got lost or lost company in public?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My brother and I once went on a bus because we didn't feel like going on a taxi after we were out buying video games, so we stayed in the bus and actually went to sleep because we were so tired and it was almost 12am. We woke up to find that the bus passed where we lived by miles into an area we have never been to. It was fucking awful, see this happened in Kuwait and I'm used to Kuwait being a very nice place to live but we were lost in supposedly an area where all the Indians and Pakistanis lived in Kuwait. I fucking saw skinny cows and everything you'd see in a legit 3rd world country and we went home by a taxi.

How do you wish to die?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Killing myself next time you post a morbid question. Shit, I don't have much time left, better start saying my goodbyes!

Are you a Cat person (the correct answer) or a Dog/Other Person (the incorrect answer)?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cat, my family used to have a cat when I was younger. FUCK DOGS.

Favourite Christmas song?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

O Holy Night has always been my favorite. Although I will say that the version of "Little Drummer Boy" that was done by Jars of Clay was pretty amazing, even though I previously didn't care for the song.

What is your favorite holiday movie _not _related to Christmas?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles. That movie is fucking awesome. It is a Thanksgiving movie so it works.

What was your favorite gift you ever got for Christmas?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

PSX

Same question.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Money, specifically the $600 I got when I was 15.

Could you ever switch to a vegetarian or even a vegan diet permanently?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

I actually am trying vegetarian and its not that bad. They have fake meats you can eat, but they taste like shit.

If you could go back in time to change something that happened in your life what would you change?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fru said:


> Killing myself next time you post a morbid question. Shit, I don't have much time left, better start saying my goodbyes!





Fru said:


> I'll ask a Gandhi question: You have a woman "or man or wild beast" in your bed, and no-one is around to see it "because you killed your entire family". What do you do to him/her/it, knowing that there will be "no repercussions"?


Toodles. unk2 

What I'd change? I'd stop myself from ever dumping my girlfriend.Guess this is the only thing I _really_ regret doing in life.

If you would describe your personality in the form of an animal _"exclude humans"_, which animal would represent your personality?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Lion

If you could invent a futuristic item of any sort, what would it be?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Time Machine.

What is your favorite comedy movie of all time?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Tie between Anchorman & Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

Would you rather lose a arm or a leg?


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

an arm

if you were watching Porn , and the Big Show suddenly appeared in it , would that make you turn it off?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh god, mark this day down. HE STOPPED LURKING with that marvelous question. :lmao

Link me that porn.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My reaction when he posted lol

Yeah I'd turn that off, I'd be scared for life if I stayed around to watch that.

Which celebrity do you think has the hottest body?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Scarlett "mine" Johansson.

How often do you work out?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Used to be everyday for me but now more like 3 times a week.

Hey dude btw, Scarlett is not yours. She is *MINE.*

Have you ever been in front of a crowd and everyone cheered for something you did?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A few times back in the high school days. Not cheering as such, I was always willing to do something for a good laugh.

How many days until ECWRAWSMACKDOWN posts in this thread again? Or will it be months? Years?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, I used to play lead guitar in a band a few years ago. My crowning achievement was playing the solo to Talk Dirty to Me by Poison in front of a couple of hundred people - I had never gotten it 100% right in practise, then the first time I played it live I naiiiiiiiiled it. Felt good brah. 

EDIT: ^ After that BARNSTORMER of a question, I'm really hoping he becomes the most regular poster in this thread now. 

Same Q (about making a crowd cheer)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I had a few times back when I was in high school when I ran track and I was in the last event and won the race for my team to win the meet.

And I think he post again within the next few months. Lets say October.

What is the hottest food you've ever had?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What you mean by hot? Something mexican I guess.

Have you ever had a blind date or met someone from the netz?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No blind date but I did meet someone from the ol' internet and ended up fucking them. (Y)

And yes, it was a girl. I was worried too at first.

Last time you were on a plane?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Years ago. Not been abroad for a while now.

When was the last time you said "Fuck it" before doing something?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Happens at least about every other day for me :lol

Have you ever done any martial arts training?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

No.

Did you miss me?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When did you leave? 8*D Truthfully, I missed you in the 'Name Three Things About The Above Poster' thread. You notice it quickly when you're not there.

When was the time time you went out to a restaurant?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> When did you leave? 8*D Truthfully, I missed you in the 'Name Three Things About The Above Poster' thread. You notice it quickly when you're not there.
> 
> When was the time time you went out to a restaurant?


Two nights ago with a good buddy. We hadn't connected (he lives with me and my wife and two others in a community house) for a while for whatever reason. It was REALLY good. Just what we both needed. 

How many truly GREAT friendships do you have? Are your friends all about the same, or are there a special few/bunch/one that is far and above?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Outside of my family? Exactly 5 people are considered to me true friends and we're almost like siblings.

Do you have any so called friends you just hang out with to kill time? You know the type that like you but you don't really like them back and just use them to ease your boredom.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I call those "my friends"

What is the stupidest thing you've ever done "for love"?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Walking 10 miles to her house is what I did when I was 16 and sexually starved.

Same question because it's FRU STORY TIME.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

That's not what I was doing; just trying to think of a question that could elicit a not-half-assed, not-one-word answer. But fuck that - what is your favourite colour?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Red.

How many Jewish friends do you have?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

0.

How many men have you kissed?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

3.

How many woman have you kissed?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Between 15 and 20... I was really hoping a guy would answer my question :lol

Anyway, what's the one place you want to visit?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

One place? There's plenty, but I'll just say Germany.

Which race is the most attractive to you? Be honest now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Caucasian. With Mexican, Latino at second.


If you could travel to anywhere in the world for 24 hours where would you go?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Disneyland

What's something you hate that you could rant for hours about?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Anything that has to do with the problems between the sexes. Concepts like feminism,gender roles, and chivalry piss me off.

Suppose the doctor tells you that you will die in the next hour, what song would you want to listen to before you died?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm... 'Stand Inside Your Love' by the Pumpkins. Just because it's a perfect fuggin song.

if you could punch one famous person in the face without repercussions, who would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Eve Torres

How many people do you actually love? Not like or admire, love.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

At least 27.

How little were you shocked when you found out that Luigi would be returning for Super Smash Bros for Wii U/3DS


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dont play Wii U or 3DS so i have no answer


Who is in your top 5 for hottest celebrities?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't even know.

edit: 
No particular order

Natalie Portman
Mila Kunis
Emma Watson
Amber Heard
Jennifer Connelly

Question


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Stone. She seems cool, which is an added plus to the hotness.

What's your favourite GIF?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I always liked this gif










If you were really attracted to her, would you sleep with a 17 year old the day before her 18th birthday? And lets say your over 18 if your not already.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Over here in the UK the legal age is 16, so it being a day before her 18th wouldn't be a problem.

Same question since my answer sucked.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe if we started at 11:59pm.

How would you feel if your girlfriend, if any, put her hands on your mother?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

"if any"? 

It's been so long since anyone put their hands on my anything that I'd be ok with it tbh. My ma would just beat anyone who raised a hand to her with the aul wooden spoon, never failed her before. 

ECWRAWSMACKDOWN: How do you respond to the rumours that you are my boyfriend and, quote, "love it"?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you yearn?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't know where this thread went but I'm just gonna say yes.

I am the beginning of sorrow, and the end of sickness. You cannot express happiness without me, yet I am in the midst of crosses. I am always in risk, yet never in danger. You may find me in the sun, but I am never out of darkness. What am I?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

try-hard comedy answer - my soul
actual answer - S

Also, I killed this thread by trying to bait ECWetc. into posting (BTW I SEE YOU LURKING BABYDOLL, KISSES). 

Which fighting/beat 'em up game has the best roster?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

My list of fighting games I've played is limited. I'm torn between Tekken and Super Smash Bros. I'll go with the latter.

SQ


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

PS

Favorite Pizza Topping?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheese, nothing else

Do you like the show "Impractical Jokers" ?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't watch it.

Would you rather have sex with a tall midget or a short giant?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Tall midget. That's some kinky shit.

Teabag or Coffee


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Coffee

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The Goo Goo Dolls - Slide. Love it. Got the greatest hits of THE GOO on repeat atm. 

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9nPpqdiseE

What time is it over there?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

21:33

What would be your superhero name?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

IDK, I would have ice powers and my name would be chill.


Hot tea or Iced tea?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

21:39, and either "Fabulous Fru" or "Fruperman". Hot Tea, not even remotely a competition.

Do you manscape?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Why are we here ?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

To answer my question you JERK.

DO YOU FUCKING MANSCAPE??


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll shave stuff if I feel it's too long. Fuck waxing though.

Favourite useless fact?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It is impossible to lick your elbow.

Is ECWRAWSMACKDOWN getting horny when someone posts in one of his threads?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Of course. 

What kind of celebration should we have when this thread reaches 1000 replies? Or will ECWRAWSMACKDOWN do enough celebrating for all of us?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think he's fapping while reading through the thread. No lie. He only posts in one of this threads if they're not active for quite a couple days. He likes to bump his what did you dream thread in the anything section as well.

Are you watching Breaking Bad on Sunday live on TV or pirate it the next day?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Unbelievably, here in the UK Breaking Bad no longer airs. At all. I know, absolutely ridiculous. I'll be pirating it the next day though, absolutely.

Your favourite TV series finale?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Ending to [SCRUBS] was pretty great. Also liked LOST's finale, fuck tha haterz. But yeah, [SCRUBS]. Gets me every time.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

lolLOST. Sopranos all the way. Gets major hate but I loved it. Pretty sure BB is taking over that place though. I heard Six Feet Under has some GOAT finale but unfortunately I never had the chance to finish it. 

Ever cried on a TV Series?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not bawling but the last episode of Prison Break was very sad :lol.

Current favorite TV sitcom?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck sitcoms. Also you had the 1000th post man. Post some skin at least.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> lolLOST. Sopranos all the way. Gets major hate but I loved it. Pretty sure BB is taking over that place though. I heard Six Feet Under has some GOAT finale but unfortunately I never had the chance to finish it.
> 
> Ever cried on a TV Series?


Six Feet Under has the greatest finale to any TV series ever IMO. So much emotion in that final episode - I cried at that.

@Ratman - It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia. Not really a traditional 'sitcom' though, I guess.

In your opinion, funniest TV show of all time?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Son of Séan using the landmark 1000th post to shit talk LOST. I fucking quit this thread. THANKS FOR NOTHIN' ECWRAWSMACKDOWN, YOU MUTE FUCK


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao Dude's starting to make me sick. Please say hello or just SOMETHING. I feel like you're starring through my window or something.

No idea. I'm not into comedies. Ari Gold is the funniest motherfucker ever though so I say Entourage.

SQ.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Toss up between Arrested Development & Community for pure laugh-a-minute + quotability. Honourable mention to anything done with Alan Partridge, the walking, talking beacon of hilarity. 

I mean, fuck this thread, I quit, etc...

(What is the most violent thing you've ever done?)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I killed a cow.



ECWRAWSMACKDOWN said:


> if you were watching Porn , and the Big Show suddenly appeared in it , would that make you turn it off?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would continue watching just to have a good laugh. I only watch lesbian porn though, so Big Show appearing for a threesome would turn me off instantly.

What is something about you that you hide in public but aren't afraid to tell the online community?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a friend, who has a boyfriend, and I don't want to date her but I'd dearly love a one night stand (or two) with her. :brie

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I pretend I'm muslim in public to avoid social suicide, only a select few know I'm an ex muslim.

Who is your favorite female fictional character?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yoko de Love Exposure. 

Could you live without having sex ever again in exchange for eternal youth?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hard decision but yeah I would for eternal youth.

When and how do you want to die?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Only when I see my grandchildren will I be okay with dying, so I wanna live long. As for how I want to die, I want to die peacefully sleeping at an old age but I used to wish I was murdered so that I can be on the news. Like, have me get assassinated for being an ex muslim in the middle east that speaks against islam so people notice more how ex muslims are treated like shit in most parts in the middle east. There was a point in my life where I didn't want to hide being an ex muslim to see what would happen, because I had this mindset that even if I was beaten to death like most ex muslims are I would fuel other ex muslims to keep fighting the good fight against how we get discriminated against. This all changed when I got back with my girl though, but I originally want my death to be on the news for the world to see to fuel a good cause.

What would be your thoughts if on the news you were informed aliens have contacted earth for real?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I would say that's awesome, kinda creppy but awesome. As long as they don't kill us, I'm be cool bout it.


Would you listen to one song repeatedly for 24 hours for a 100 bucks?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ofcourse I would, just has to be a song I really like.

Is money a source of happiness?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What.

Are you getting a travel package for Mania this week?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pfft, I wish. Give me some spare cash and I will.

What was the best thing that happened this weekend?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I got Skyrim the golden edition.

MY ORIGINAL QUESTION. Is MONEY the source of happiness?

How I typed many for money is beyond me, what the actual fuck.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

What.

Is Ghandi not gonna get his answer again?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah lawls.

Is money the source of happiness and what's your favourite song in Skyrim?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:kobe8

Yes it is, and its obviously the main theme.

DO YOU LIKE GASTON FROM BEAUTY & THE BEAST?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

He's a cunt m8.

Are you a creepy bastard?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Only if I want to.

Anyone in your family or EVEN you watching Total Divas tonight?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I might watch that new show after Breaking Bad over Total Divas. 

Who is your favorite character from Breaking Bad?

Btw, how did you do a customized Breaking Bad name? When I did mine, it used my real name from facebook.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't watch.

How long were you lurking this site before you decided to join?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Lol I just joined when I found the website


Would you rather drown or burn to death?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

STOP ASKING DEATH QUESTIONS YOU MORBID FUCKS. I'M GOING TO BE YOUNG FOREVER AND NEVER DIE. ALSO WTF, I WOULD RATHER NEITHER, THEY'RE JUST BOTH EXCRUCIATING DEATHS, WTF SORT OF QUESTION IS THAT? WHO ACTUALLY PICKS A PREFERENCE OF ONE OF THOSE OPTIONS? FUCKING ALLCAPS. 

Time to get some muthafuckin tranquility back up in this bitch.

What is the most beautiful sight/taste/smell in the world?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Where will you be when you get where you're going?*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hammerfell

How do you think Fru will die? Take a wild guess.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Alone because everyone will be eventually dead to him.

How many people are currently dead to Fru?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been dead to him twice. Tough to say really.

Would it embarrass you to find out you are going to die of auto-erotic asphyxiation? Or not care because you'll be dead and won't face the aftermath?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Hit-Girl - dead 2 me for ignoring my question

Everyone else in this thread - dead 2 me for not stopping with the death questions when I asked so politely. 

Pratchett - NOT FUSSED M8. If I'm gonna go anyway, might as well give the world a show on the way out. 

WHAT. IS. THE MOST BEAUTIFUL SMELL/TASTE/SIGHT.

IN.

THE.

WORLD.

YOU. DDDDDDDDDDDDDDICKS?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Fru said:


> Hit-Girl - dead 2 me for ignoring my question
> 
> Everyone else in this thread - dead 2 me for not stopping with the death questions when I asked so politely.
> 
> ...


The ocean. Looking out at a distant horizon whilst listening to the waves crash, smelling the salt in the air and holding the hand of a beautiful woman. 

WHERE IS THE LAST PLACE YOU FELT 'ALIVE'?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fru raging is the most beautiful sight in the world, no doubt. And smell too.

NINJA'D BY CLOVER: On the top of a big-ass hill the other day. It was big. Ok not that big.

If you could choose only one smiley on the forum to describe yourself to someone, which one would it be?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

unk2 Probably. I use it a lot. :lol

Same question as ABH.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:ali

Would you rather only being able to point using your elbows or having to kneel down to speak everytime?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Elbow pointing because I'm a graceful motherfucker and it'd be a sight to behold. I would turn it into an artform. Also, I'm not comfortable looking like I'm about to blow every guy I ever talk to again. (Well, more so than I already do...)

If you were made to go onto the top turnbuckle right now and perform a moonsault, with no practise, do you reckon you could manage it?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, I'd fail epically. Ziggler as my opponent could sell it as being the best move ever though, so that's cool.

What was the best moment of RAW last night in your opinion? if you watched it that is.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Edit:

@Fru: Nah, I mean I think I could do it but I won't risk it.

@The Fourth Wall: Punk & Lesnar

How many Arabs do you know? People online don't count. :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

One of my best friends is Arab so I know him and his family. Maybe around 10?


Are you afraid of riding roller coasters?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It depends on the size. I'd probably get on anyway regardless.

If you had you pick one wrestling promotion to watch for the rest of you life, which one would it be?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WWE. Has more wrestlers I like and If one was to stick around longer, it would probably be WWE.

Same question.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Probably the WWE also, especially if that counts old stuff. There's so much content to dive into and it's always easy to find quality matches online.

Same question again.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

NJPW.

How are you watching SummerSlam? Streaming or dl'ing and watching on your lame ass computer/laptop? Or downloading it the next day in HQ and connect it to your TV in the living room with a magnificent sound system like Sono does?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Streaming it in HQ. I never buy PPVs anymore. 

What song fits your current mood?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

downloading it the next day in HQ and connecting it to the TV in my bedroom with a magnificent sound system like Sono does

EDIT: That one that goes "I'm horny - horny horny horny, AHHHH'M hornaaay - horny horny horny..."

What was the last thing that you did that could be called "disgusting"? (Discount obvious answers like toilet-visits, you unoriginal jerks)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I had some food stuck in my partial last night, so I took it out and licked it clean. Then put it back in. 

Why can't I go to sleep?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You don't want to know. :side:

Seriously

DAMMIT PRATCHETT'S NINJA SKILLS: Because it's 5:17pm. No other timezone exists.

Something new you learnt today?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Because it's midday.

edit: Daniel Bryan's mic skills improved.

Longest period of time you went unshaven (face)?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck, like all the time. Last year I went about 4 months without shaving. A proper shave that is, not a little trim.

Last thing that made you freak out?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am incapable of panic, but I will say that I marked out like a little fangirl during the season finale of Criminal Minds, and nearly woke up the wife and kid with my reaction.

Same question.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Barrett getting his first win since Wrestlemania.

...same question...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

When a man knocked on my front door at 4am the other night.

Is everyone too lazy to ask a new question, or was my question just that damn good?

:HHH2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Should we all report ECWRAWSMACKDOWN for being a damn creep?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, he was the man at my door the other night.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Which one :curry2


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Last time you wore a suit?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Last time you weared a suit?











Fru's gonna be all over your johnson for that Sono.

edit: bama


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No idea what you iz talkin bout unk2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Probably around 2 years ago.


What kind of cell phone do you have?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A Blackberry.

What's your favorite fruit?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Pineapple. 

If you had one objective in mind, would it be UTTER FREAKING CHAOS?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

No, because I'm to lazy.



Make_The_Grade said:


> How long were you lurking this site before you decided to join?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No probably not

Ever you ever bought anything from wweshop.com? If yes, what was it?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nope.

Are you as slick as Gaston? Are you quick as Gaston? Is your neck as incredibly thick as Gaston's? Are you like Gaston that can say no man in town is have as manly as he? Perfect a pure paragon? Can you ask any Tom, Dick or Stanley, And would they team up with you or team up with Gastooooooooooooooooooon?

Have you got it like Gaston?
A king pin like Gaston?
Have you got a swell cleft in your chin like Gaston?
As a specimen are you intimidating?
My what a guy, that Gaston are you like him?

Are you the best like Gaston?
Or are you the drips?

Do you fight like Gaston?
Do you douse lights like Gaston?
Do you bite in a wrestling match like Gaston?
Are you as burly and brawny as Gaston?
Have you got biceps to spare?
Is a bit of you scraggly or scrawny?
Is every last inch of you covered with hair?

Do you hit like Gaston?
Do you match wits like Gaston?
In a spitting match do you spit like Gaston?
Are you especially good at expectorating?
Are there ten points for you?

Did you eat four dozen eggs when you were a lad?
And now that you're grown do you eat five dozen eggs?
Are you roughly the size of a barge?

Do you shoot like Gaston?
Make those beauts like Gaston?
Do you go tromping around wearing boots like Gaston?
Do you use antlers in all of your decorating?

Who is a super success? Don't you know don't you guess?
Ask his fans and his hangers on!
There's just one man in town who's got it all down!
Is it you or Gaston?

You can answer however you wish, the true answer is that you are NOTHING compared to Gaston. NOTHING YOU UNDERSTAND? YOU ARE A NOBODY. DO YOU HAVE A SONG OF ULTIMATE PRAISE? DIDN'T THINK SO.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Yessir, I can confirm that I am indeed Gatson.


Will you buy WWE 2K14?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nah, don't really play video games anymore.

In the darkness will you take me to the other side?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Depends, do you like funny cigarettes?

Out of 10, how much of an apathetic person are you to people you don't know? 
1 being the most caring person ever and 10 meaning not giving a single fucking shit.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

3. Every stranger is my best friend, at first.

Last time you were too shy or fucked up to approach a girly?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Every. Day.

Last time you walked into a building for the first time?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My brother's best friend's house, about a week ago.

Would you fuck Yami Marik? Yami Marik would fuck Yami Marik, he'd fuck Yami Marik hard.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess.

Wrestling moment that made you cry?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Probably Edge's retirement. I'm trying to think, I'm usually the first person to bawl my eyes out at a sad TV show, but there's nothing much in wrestling that's earned that reaction; not in the actual tv product, anyway. Seeing guys I like die or retire can make me misty, if it's done emotionally enough. 

~~XxX~~do u fink am cute??~~XxX~~


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Man, I missed Edge's retirement and his run because I stopped watching WWE from 2006-2011 or something. 
Bastard Henry almost had me at his fake retirement speech, Ric Flair's Farewell and the end of Mania 20 brought me tears.

Yes bebeh <3

Biggest mark out moment you ever had and describe it.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably The Rock beating Cena at Wrestlemania 28, because it was so unexpected for me and it was just a great moment to be an Attitude Era fan.

Would you bang Rosie O'Donnell for 100$?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Which Disney good guy do you dislike?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Was Peter Pan a Disney film? I'm counting him anyway, since he turns up in Kingdom Hearts. Peter was just a douchebag. I'd still fuck Tinkerbell though, so, swings and roundabouts...

Do you do any extra-curricular grooming? (i.e. above and beyond the caveman shuffling out of the shower and towelling and that's it). I am currently using a hairdryer, then it'll be time for moisteurising, gotsta keep those ladies happy


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I moisturize my face for dat smoothness and put wax in my hair for dat style. (when I can be bothered)

Jack Nicholson or Robert DiNero?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Robert DiNero.

Do you think _this or that_ questions should be acceptable on this thread?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely not, fucking sickening behaviour Rocket, fucking sickening.

Why do you think ECWRAWSMACKDOWN refuses to reply to all our advances? Are we not cute enough?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No. Only "last time you bla bla" would be acceptable. 

Because he wants to keep his creep gimmick.

Do you want to know how Gandhi's arabic english sounds like? ANSWER HERE GANDHI http://vocaroo.com/


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe later. "I mean it"

Date a stupid kind individual or an extremely intelligent asshole? Suppose they both show love to you, even the asshole.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'll go with the stupid person. I wouldn't want to have a girlfriend who is mean to everyone and bitch and yell at me.


If you were given the chance to go to the moon, would you go?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Who wouldn't.

What match are you wishing for Mania 30?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk/Bryan in the main event for the title. Punk/Bryan/Cena would work too.

How do you feel about sandals with socks?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That's how you pick up chicks man. And Punk/Bryan is going to happen, bank on it. 

Worst nightmare you ever had?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's one of the worst trends ever conceived.

Edit: Recently dreamed about being attacked by a pack of wolves. It was actually pretty vivid.

Would you rather be completely blind or deaf?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Deaf. I think it would probably be a little easier to be deaf, rather than completely blind which would be a big hindrance.

Favourite song that is under 1 minute long?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Ballad of Wilhelm Fink by Green Day


Would or have you ever gone to the movies by yourself?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I have conflicted feelings on this. I feel vaguely sorry for anyone I see going to a movie by themselves, but I would be happy to go myself to see one I want to see bad enough, if no-one else could come with me. If none of my friends can make it to the WOLVERINE before the weekend I'ma probly go myself.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't see the problem but I don't remember ever going alone. I like being alone. I sometime go to clubs or have dinners alone but end up meeting ppl I know 5 minutes after I leave my house so basically ppl don't leave me alone :cuss:

Most awkward boner you ever had? Uncomfortable questions seem to like being unanswered in here for quite a time. The first to read this: MAN UP AND ANSWER


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Not even fussed. 

Used to have a teacher at school who would wear ridiculously low cut dresses and shit to class, and I had a front row seat so I would spend most of my time just looking down her dress while she was talking. One day, when she was wearing something particularly voluptuous and I was in a particularly enjoyable fantasy, she suddenly called me up to the front. She wanted me to do some errand or shit, carry things to other classrooms. I didn't want to stand up, cos I was in bonertown, population 1, so I literally was like "...can anyone else do it?" She was just like "...no, what, get up here idiot", so I had to get up. But she had this stupidly long and convoluted list of tasks to give me, so I was just standing there, at full mast, for ages. People had to have noticed, although it never got commented on. 

SQ, for Sono's amusement


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I got a boner once inside a mosque because I kept thinking of this lesbian video I watched the day before. Seriously, there used to be a time when the thought of girls making out would instantly give me a boner and it was annoying as hell.

Have you ever told a kid to fuck off? If not, would you ever do it?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, plenty of times. The most recent was just this past weekend when I told some 12 year old to fuck off in the city centre as he spat on the floor as I walked past him coming out of the Adidas store. He literally spat right in front of me. Now, he may not have seen me coming out of the store but spitting is a vile habit and I laid right into him. He called me a...wait for it...tall prick and said I want to watch who I'm talking to. For real. This is the England we live in. So I aptly told him to fuck off back under his little rock.

Anybody ever tripped up into somebody in the street? My friend did it that same day, and it was hilarious.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I've honestly never had an awkward boner or a boner that had me negatively dwelling on it but for entertainments sake have had an awkward case of whiskey dick once which was embarrassing for for the both of us.

edit: Double ninja'd. fuck me.

I don't ever recall tripping up into somebody on the street.

Most awkward sexual experience(s)?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

There you go, One daring question, 2 entertaining answers. Laughed out loud at Gandhi's, you're one crazy kid.

^^ What kind of a questions is that though? Yes I have. Don't remember when but it happened.

Ninjad double. @Bleach I had that girl in bed I couldn't have sex with because of several reasons and I had a boner throughout the damn night.

How badly did you fuck up your first sex experience?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I had a fucking amazing first sex experience, and you're not getting to hear it you dickhead, because you've mocked me too much #fuckyou #hashtags #fru'sstories #betterthanshakespeare #morehashtags


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You're right. We're wrestling fans. We're not supposed to talk about sex related things.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Watching half naked men pretending to fight and throwing each other around a ring fills our sexual desires.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

To be fair, I have wrestling to thank, probably. She thought I was being all passionate and shit, but really I was going "ok, fuck, uhhh, SPINEBUSTER! figure 4, figure 4! NO, that's not a fig...hey, this is nice.."


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao ABH and Ratman reading our little shittalk here and immediately leaving the thread.

Take a seat fellas.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

On my lap :curry2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I once put my ex in the sharpshooter once just for the lols, she got legit hurt and didn't put out that night. Fuckin' Bret Hart.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I once watched that porn where that muscular chick lifted that guy into the powerbomb lip and sucked the D.

Amazing shit. Added to the bucket list.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

That's not on my list. I don't think I could lift anyone that high.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Chyna could easily lift my 170 pounds.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> There you go, One daring question, 2 entertaining answers. Laughed out loud at Gandhi's, you're one crazy kid.
> 
> ^^ What kind of a questions is that though? Yes I have. Don't remember when but it happened.
> 
> ...


This was the last question right?

Pretty bad, didn't even feel pleasure reallu 

Would you rather kill your mother or rape her?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How about you tell us more on how it was while you think of a new question.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> Would you rather kill your mother or rape her?


:bosh

What's the most sexual wrestling move?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Well done for reinstating the questions, for that fucking stinker of a poser. Did you ask your girlfriend that before your sex experience? That might explain it. 

ANYWAY, am I answering that, aye?

*EDIT -*







I may have performed a modified version of this a couple of times 

If you could only watch one TV network from now on, which would you pick?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HBO.

If you were to have sex now, what music would you like playing in the background?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I wouldn't, I'd stick with Netflix. I mostly watch stuff on there anyway. I know that answer probably isn't allowed, sorry Fru. I'll have a bronco buster as a punishment.

:westbrook2

NINJA'D: Tbh, if I was having sex I wouldn't care. If I could choose, I'd throw on some dark film soundtracks to make the who experience a more dramatic one. Clint Mansell's Requeim For A Dream soundtrack, for one.

Worst song ever?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

If you haven't done it to Jazz, stop posting in this thread right now, and go out and fuck somebody to some Jazz. Unbelievably good. 

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ GOAT.

Not referring to ABH's question btw.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No such thing as the worst song ever to me, though anything from Paramore pisses me off.

Edit: fucking ninjas.

When was the last time you laughed at something the average person shouldn't laugh at? What was it?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

At your little boner story you've told. Pretty sure no one in your country would laugh at that.

Why is ECWRARSMACKDOWN not leaving the thread for 30 minutes now? Is he...?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

He's jacking it.

I've only slept for 2 hours of the last 48. What's the longest you've gone without sleeping?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

The most I have done is 2 nights with no sleep.


If you saw an alien how would you react?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

FUCKIN NINJAS.

- Once went like 2-3 days without sleeping, for no real reason. No craic, no craic at all

- Try to fuck it

Which would you rather ride into battle - A kitten the size of a rhino, or a rhino the size of a dog?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pffft, I was like 12 Sono.

Uhmm....Fru you said SQ so whatever BigD says....

I wouldn't be cool with it, I would run off like a bitch.

Would you twerk _"and I mean really twerk you slut"_ to a random stranger for 2 minutes if he was going to give you 20 dollars for it?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

48 hours as well, I think. What you been busy with T?

I would ask him if I could send him a friend request on FB.

No I wouldn't. Twerking is for chicks. Also, what the fuck are 20 bucks.

No ida what to ask so answer your own question.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Bitch, I wouldn't even need the 20 dollars, keep it. Somebody's jerkin for a twerkin, and uncle Fru is only happy to oblige...

ANSWER MY WHIMSICAL ANIMAL QUESTION


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I actually thought you meant you'd twerk for 48 hours before you ninjad. :lmao

Nah, who needs 20 dollars when you got plenty of 20 Kuwaiti Dinars. 8*D

@ Fru: Kitten the size of a Rhino, that's all kinds of badass bro.

What's a dumb joke you thought was funny?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fru saying he'd try to fuck the alien.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> 48 hours as well, I think. What you been busy with T?


Partying, bitch. :jesse

Err, dumb joke? What's the difference between being hungry and being horny? 

Where you put the cucumber.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

:lol I've tried to fuck worse, so...not even fussed m8.

I'm really partial to "A skeleton walks into a bar and orders a drink and a mop." Always cracks me up but nobody else goes for it 

NIGHTMARE MERMAID FUCK SCENARIO, WHICH DO YOU CHOOSE - Top half Fish, bottom half woman, or vice versa?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Why would I be having a dream let alone a nightmare of me fucking a...whatever you'll call it.

.....Bottom half fish. :side:

What would you do if when you're fucking your girl she suddenly farts?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bottom half fish. I don't know how that would work but if she was top half fish then, well that's just fucked up and I'd basically be fucking a fish with legs. 

NINJA'D: Meh, wouldn't bother me too much. A lot worse stuff can happen.

Have you ever broken anything really expensive?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

When I was a kid I broke my dad's Italian watch, I don't even remember doing it.

What would you do if I knocked on your door?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

I would answer the door. 


Can you touch your toes?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would probably mark out Ghandi.

And no, I don't have arms.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't touch my toes brother. 

In your mind, do you feel you have the ability to fuck AJ Lee's ass so hard she suffers from anal bleeding to the point where the news is broadcasted all over the major television networks around the world and Michael Cole has to announce AJ Lee is out for 8 weeks due to anal bleeding live on RAW?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I am VERY sure I would tear her apart if I went all gorilla like on her, but that's about it.

The insult that is _"I am your father"_ on the scale of 1 to 10 how offensive is it? Suppose its not from your pal.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

1 the person would just be met by a very baffled look from myself.

Favourite artist and why?


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

Black Eyed Peas - listened to them a lot when i was a kid , first band i really liked

Your Claim to Fame?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Professionally handsome. 

Why does ECWRAWSMACKDOWN only post when it looks like his thread is in danger of dying? That paradoxic simultaneous caring for/not caring for his own thread is too much for my cold, robotic circuitry.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Because his one of a kind threads are his claim to fame.

Have you ever put Edge's Metalingus theme on loop in your bedroom, imitated his entrance as in you slide on to your bed, then hump the bed and imagine Lita is walking up to you in those low cut tops she was almost wearing?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

In one word...yes.

How many times have you tried and failed the classic HHH water spit?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> In one word...yes.
> 
> How many times have you tried and failed the classic HHH water spit?


Loads of times. I fail the first part, but not the second.

Have any of you requested a DJ to play a wrestling song on a night out? I once requested Metalingus, although that's purely because i'm an Alter Bridge fan.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

There is no such thing as a night out in my life brother. 

When Brock Lesnar's theme hits on Sunday, are you gonna turn the volume up, imitate his entrance by doing his shoulder shrug, the hop and then the ROAR?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I swear I will. Always am tbh. EDIT: ^Why not?

MOTN on Sunday night?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Brock/Punk hopefully.

Have you ever slowly tittyfucked to the point where a gigantic load of semen erupts from your cock and all the semen is glazed smoothly and proportionately over her tits to the point where they look like 2 glazed, lickalicious donuts from Krispy Kreme?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A month ago, yes.

Whens the last time you were fucking somebody and you randomly just started saying I love you?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

What do you mean randomly...(because I do it all the time)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

What would you do if suddenly Layla helps AJ and Big E win at Summerslam then Ziggler and Kaitlyn run off backstage then Layla randomly starts making out with AJ and they hump each other whilst they're french kissing for more than 3 minutes and Big E is just watching? What would you do?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jerk off to it.

If you could remove one celebrity from the face of the Earth, who would it be?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't think any, I never pay much attention to them to be really bothered by them.

Have you ever tittyfucked a girl with fake tits SO HARD and with such ferocity, that the friction created by your wood and her silicone causes her chest to be set on fire and you're now known as the mad scientist?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I've never touched fake breasts.

What would you do if you found out there's a sex tape between AJ Lee and Big E?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

First things first, I would download it to my PC. Next, I would copy the file on a USB just so I still have the tape in case my PC crashes. After that is done, I would proceed to furiously masturbate 42 times in succession to the point where it is possible my dick ends up being detached off my body. I would also feel a little sorry for AJ because I don't think she would be able to walk LET ALONE SKIP after BIG E got done with her. 

Do you feel AJ Lee can deepthroat a BBC and suck the black right off of it?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think so, but she'd give it a fair try. Let's see if Big E turns white the next couple of days.

TheSw1tcher or Game Grumps?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What.

Sup 2nite?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I wish I was out on the pull, charming the clothes off student-y bitches, but I'm broke as fuck, so I'm uploading videos to my youtube and watching _Underworld_ for the first time instead. *sob*

What you at babe, u out?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah pal. Been out quite often the last couple weeks. Spending the night with some Wrestling.

Excitement for SummerSlam from a scale 1-10 + exicitement for subsequent shitstorm in here?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

7 for Summerslam.
10 for shitstorm on WF.
0 for the fact that I would be asleep when its occurring.

Have you ever made a girl use your morning wood as a toothbrush?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No. My penis is not all bristly.

Does anyone else think that there is a right way and a wrong way to make a PB&J sandwich?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not really.

Tattoos hot or not?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hawt. But not if girls have too many.

Do you have some?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not yet, I'll get some when I head to Canada for college.

Have you ever been listening to death metal just to have a family member give you a grimace look whilst they're walking by because of what you're listening to? Infact forget death metal, any song and do tell what was it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I used to love death metal to death p) but not so much anymore. Good shit to play loud to piss people off is probably Converge, and I have done that before in the past.

If there was a film that was so scary that there was a 100% guarantee that you would shit the bed later that night, would you watch it?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably not. But is it possible that in my dreams I can control the shit, like can I play yo-yo with that turd? You know how when you when to want to shit and you don't have access to a toilet and you just start controlling the turd going up and down your ass. That's what I'm talking about. If so, then I would watch it.

Have you ever fucked a girl's ass SO HARD that her navel explodes and a gallon of jizz falls right through it?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No but added to the bucket list.

Wish scenario at Cena/Bryan?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't stand either Cena or Bryan so I'd like to see DB go over, then Orton cashing in and finally turning heel. He's not getting any heat if he cashes in on Cena so DB has to go over for the heel turn to have any effect. 

Finish for the Punk/Lesnar match?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm torn. I feel like Lesnar should win, but Punk really can't afford another 'big-match' loss. But on the other hand, neither can Lesnar. And any sort of dirty finish won't benefit either guy. So I DUNNO BASICALLY LOLS.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Both my fav. Wrestlers so win win situation para mi. Though I want Lesnar to go over after a 25 minute classic by F5ing Punk for 2nd or 3rd time.

How would you react if we get the GLASS SHATTER during this match?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Obviously I'd mark the fuck out. Although I personally don't want Austin to come back for one final match, his legacy is perfect as it is.

Which match will main event Summerslam?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cena/Bryan. I hope we're not getting Punk/Lesnar right before that match. With L.A being an silent and overcasualed crowd, I don't want them to be too exhausted for the main event. They could ruin it all.

Expecting a potenial classic as for these 2 main events? WWE could if they want. But will they?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think the main events will both be very good, hopefully right up there in the discussion for MOTY. Even though I'm a big HHH fan, him being the special ref is a little worrisome as it could take focus off of the match itself. Though I think he's probably in there for a heel turn/cash in debacle after, so it should be ok. 

Worst possible outcome of the two main events?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cena going over clean and doing the troll face after as if to imply all this HHH/Orton/Vince BS was for nothing. :cena2

SQ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Punk making Lesnar tap out. And Cena winning after a 3 count and no further scenarios. No cash in no nothing, just Cena celebrating :lmao

SQ.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cena wins and Orton doesn't cash in and Triple H doesnt do nothing.
For is Punk getting his ass kicked bad and making him look weak.


Will Triple H screw anyone over in the match tonight?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe and if it happens, I'll say he'll turn on DB. One thing's for sure tho. We know he'll be screwing someone AFTER the match tonight. ique2 










SQ.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I imagine so, yeah. He won't be involved for no reason. SOMEONE'S HURRYIN' FOR A BURYIN' TONIGHT!

SQ cos I'm busy


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I say he will on the winner and after the match he gives them a pedigree and Orton runs outs cashes in and Triple H does a quick 3 count and Orton leaves as champion. Maybe a heel group with HHH/Orton/Vince will form.

Will Christian leave as WH Champion?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Doubtful simply because of Vince's hard on for Del Rio and disdain for Christian. Definitely want him to win tho.

Are you excited for Kane/Wyatt?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sort of, since I love Wyatt. But the match will probably suck because Kane can barely move anymore. Ring of fire sounds intriguing though.

If Del Rio wins tonight, who should challenge him next?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Somewhat. I really want to see one of them get set on fire though.

Edit: Would like to see RVD but it probably be someone like Big Show or Henry.

Will RVD leave as United States Champion?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I fuckin hope not

How long do you think the Shield should keep their titles (as in, all 3 of em)?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I think they should drop them pretty soon since they get essentially no character development whatsoever. 

Are you an ass man?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep

Are you a sexy boy? :brie


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Spoiler: Answer















NINJA'D ARGH: I'm not your boy toy.

Fuck a ridiculously hairy woman or a woman with no skin?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think I am. At least that's what all the honeys tell me.

EDIT: I would have to see a she looks with no skin first, but I'd probably go with no skin.

Ass or boobs?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

How do you fuck a woman with no skin bro? Is she like invisible and you see a pussy floating around? Meh, I'd probably do it considering I'd stick my dick in the vast majority of holes in existence. 

EDIT: Damn, that's like choosing between your 2 children, I can't do it. Nah, gonna go with ass cause I'M AN ASS MAN.

CM Punk vs Cena at Summerslam 11 or RAW 13?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> How do you fuck a woman with no skin bro? Is she like invisible and you see a pussy floating around? Meh, I'd probably do it considering I'd stick my dick in the vast majority of holes in existence.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, that's like choosing between your 2 children, I can't do it. Nah, gonna go with ass cause I'M AN ASS MAN.
> 
> CM Punk vs Cena at Summerslam 11 or RAW 13?


Yeah dude I don't know, I'd have to see how she looked first lol.
It is hard to choose for me too but I'm gotta go with boobs.

Summerslam 11, I mark'd the fuck out when I saw Nash.

Scott Hall or Kevin Nash?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

When I said no skin I meant you could see muscle and bones etc. Though a floating pussy sounds...interesting.

Fuck Kevin Nash. Hall all the way.

Would you rather fight an elephant-sized dog or a dog-sized elephant?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Both sound awesome but an dog sized elephant would be so fucking cool to have.

What is your favorite animal to look at when you go to the zoo?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I fuckin love the Sea Lions man, you don't even know. Just the best. Also love the big Cats. Zoos are the tits. 

SQ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

For me its the monkeys and big cats as well. Monkeys are so fucking awesome to look at.

SQ again


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hyenas, always loved those fuckers. Followed by monkeys and big cats.

What is an animal you absolutely just naturally dislike?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Snakes are the fucking worst. I hate snakes so much, they're my biggest fear. They are creepy as fuck.


If you could create a new heel stable for the WWE. Who would you put in it? Has to be at least 4-6 people.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Snakes. Fucking hate snakes.

What did you think of Summerslam?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Best PPV of the year so far.

Your favourite Indie Film(s)?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing comes to mind honestly, not really an indie film guy.

Do you miss Edge/Lita engaging in tongue wrestling contests on RAW?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh yes. Edge was a lucky bastard.

What would you call the stable of Orton, the McMahons & Triple H.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

"Am I fucking going over?" :vince2 :HHH rton

Did you imitate Lesnar's entrance last night when watching the PPV? Specifically the part when Lesnar started circling the ring, pacing himself and then transitioned into his hop because I was doing the same in my basement.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah I was too lazy to get out of my comfy lounge.

Does PPVs like this make you proud to be a rasslin fan? For all that fuckery we've gone through?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes. The overall product of the WWE has been great recently but the PPVs have been a bit of a let down - especially the main events. Last night showed that when WWE does something right, they usually hit it out of the park. 'TWAS AWESOME.

What will the WWE Title match be at Night Of Champions?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Orton/DB most likely. 

How would you book this McMahon/HHH/Orton/etc storyline heading into WM XXX?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

First of all, shaving Randy's ugly beard, make him wear a suit and rock a new theme song. I'd love to book a storyline but this one I don't wanna touch. I've no idea where this heading (probably Bryan going over HHH and Randy at some point) and I don't believe Randy will still have the main event spot when Mania XXX rolls on.

Would you go to the ring if Punk calls you out like he did to Fatso?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

No, I'd be too much of a risk of trying to fuck him. ALSO, rock a new theme song? The fuck out of here, Randy's theme is great. 

Would you accept a night with your favourite diva, if it meant the next morning Brock Lesnar would get to punch you in the face as hard as he possibly could 3 times?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, because although that would hurt like hell, I'd still have a sweet story to tell people. How many people have been punched in the face by...*Paul Heyman voice* BROCK. LESNAR.?

How much would you have to be paid to visit a WWE show decked out in full John Cena gear?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao 3 Lesnar punches with no covering? I'd probably be dead afterwards. And Randy's theme is the worst. While we're at it I even hate his damn shirt he's always wearing and don't get me started with the babyoil. 

I'd do it for free, I'd boo the fuck out of him like always and people would recognize I lost a bet something.

Why the fuck are you not going to Mania XXX?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Because it's fucking expensive and I live in the UK. Plus by then I'll be dead anyway from my three Brock punches right?

:brock

Worst possible way for WMXXX to end?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not lying at Wrestlemania 29 it were about 30-40 % people from the UK. RAW was like 60 % brits and other europeans, 10 % casuals and 30 % NY smarks. Also if you book it on your own and only attend RAW and Mania, you'd be good with 1500 bucks.

John Cena celebrating. But I'm certain it's not going to happen. I'll be either Taker's last match or Punk/Bryan.

SQ


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

David Arquette run-in/Screwjob 

EDIT: LOL Sono, I currently have £1.50 to my name (and I'm about to blow it on some crisps, SHOUT OUT TO MEXICAN CHILI McCoys!, so you're saying all I have to do is somehow multiply my bank balance by 1000x and I can make it to Mania! Hot dogggg!

Would you accept a night with your favourite diva, if it meant the next morning Fru would get to punch you in the face as hard as he possibly could, 3 times?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

John Cena celebrating another title over Orton/Bryan as the same boring face. 

Fuck it, SQ

EDIT: Ninja'd

Yes... Yes I would.

Worst possible way for WMXXX to end?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Man, you have half a year to get a lil job to cover the costs you lazy fuck.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TheHype said:


> Worst possible way for WMXXX to end?












Your favourite Actor and Actress?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Marky Mark & Emma Stone :homer

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson and Christian Bale.

What wrestling match have you watched the highest amount of times? Youtube link as well plz


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SQ.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Da feels man, da feels.

SQ. (Good thing BrosOfDestruction said SQ I would've been NINJA'D again :lol)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Tie between.










How inflated is Fru's ego?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8*D

Spearmint or peppermint?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

More inflated than a balloon filled with Indonesia's currency. 

EDIT: NINJA'D. Peppermint.

Why doesn't Fru leave his ego at the door like HHH?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bcuz gay.

Ps. Watched this 300 times. Watch if you haven't






Looking forward to MOTYC El Generico vs Antonio Cesaro 2outof3 falls @NXT tom.?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

WTF, why do I always get such hurtful questions about me? You bunch of rapscallions. SHOWERA TWATS, that's what you are, a showera twats. 

NO, fuck you, it'll be shit. 

...

WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE ITEM OF CLOTHING?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fru said:


> NO, fuck you, it'll be shit.


It received Match of the Year chants unk2

Longsleeve.

What mustache are you rocking atm.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A standard one, nothing special. It's part of a general mini-beard though.

Talking of facial hair, don't you wish Brock would grow back his badass beard?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:mark: Hopefully when he comes back 2014. 

Who do you want Brock face at XXX?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Depends on what the main event will be. I'm hoping for either Punk/Bryan or Punk/Cena/Bryan. If it's the former then Lesnar/Cena, if the latter then Lesnar/Taker. Either one would be awesome.

You are forced to get a tattoo on your forehead. What do you choose to have?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Big dripping dick; we're doing this on my terms. It will be a majestic testament to my virility and masculinity. 

If you found out that a lady you were starting to date was covered in anime tattoos, would that be a dealbreaker?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It depends. I'd probably dump her because I don't like anime and I don't think I could date a girl if she was covered with that in tattoos. But if I loved her then it would matter, if that's what she really likes then I'd be happy for her I guess. Really depends on the girl for a question like that.


If you were forced to get a tattoo that had to be related to pro wrestling, what would it be?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fear the Fury.

SQ


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Brahma Bull or Punk lightning/stars. Or a phallic, full-torso sword, think I could pull it off. 

SQ cos I can't think of anything interesting or funny


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

DRAKE so I can let him know its real. 

Would you swim through the Atlantic with sharks and whales that could possibly kill you, a 74 lb kettleball attached to your balls and your fart as your only form of air supply just to skype with Melanie Iglesias on a dial up connection?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Are you ready for an amazing, interesting and thoughtful answer to the above question?!



Spoiler: Answer



No.

unk2



Has someone ever ruined the end of a movie that you were really looking forward to? If so, how did you react?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not nearly as amazing, interesting or thoughtful of an answer as I expected brother.

A couple of people have done that but I'm the type of guy that gives less fucks than Randy Orton so I'm not bothered by it and my excitement level stays the same kind of like how Orton's expression stays the same. I generally don't mind spoilers at all.

Would you board a plane with Sin Cara as the lead pilot on a 5 hour flight for 51 million dollars?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Spoilers are a death-penalty offense. 

Would I die for 51 million dollars? No thanks.

When it comes crashing down, and it hurts inside,
do you think that you gotta take a stand, or does it help to hide?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What.

What should I get for dinner and recommend me an not so known addictive TV Series


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

You gotta take a stand, it don't help to hide.

EDIT: Sono IDK bro. I'm usually not the guy you'd like such advice from.

If you were writing an essay on the topic "Are all men created equal?", what stance would you take? If your answer to the topic is no, would you use Scott Steiner as an example in your analysis?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If I could use Scott Steiner as an example then hell yeah.


Would you streak and run into a wrestling ring like some Brian Kendrick type shit for $500?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks FRU, sounds appealing, downloading ep 1 now.

Yes I would. I'm down for most crazy things if I'm in the mood.

Honest rating from 1-10 with hottest chick you've been with so far.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What show did Fru recommend?!

Each man rates differently but I've been with 2 solid 8s at least. One was maybe a 9 on a really good day.

What kind of woman would constitute a rating of 1?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Orange is the new Black. 

A girl with such an ass










Would reject even if pretty as hell. Unless she has a reputation of GOAT BJ's 

SQ-


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Taylor Swift

Suppose there is a chance humanity can get rid of patriotism to one country and unite all nations as one with one leader under one law. Like, also imagine that in this new world English would be the official language of the planet where in time all people would speak English.Would you support this chance of this new world to happen or would you be against it and still want countries to be separate? Explain your answer.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes. Bcuz no communication problems while gaming online rton2

If that chick wants a threesome badly but forces you to choose a member from WF to join, who would it be?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha, the GOAT question. The clear answer is LadyCroft though, right? I thought about it for a few minutes before remembering there were actual living, breathing females using this forum.

:jt7

Greatest movie trilogy ever?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dark Knight series

What was the largest amount of money that you lost in a bet?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

0.00, whenever I do a bet and I lose my friends forget!

Who in the WWE roster would you like to meet before you die?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Rhodes Scholar said:


> 0.00, whenever I do a bet and I lose my friends forget!
> 
> Who in the WWE roster would you like to meet before you die?


:jpl :HHH2 :HHH

You have one day with unlimited funds, though everything you buy will disappear the next day. What do you splash the cash on?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Threesomes with prostitutes, I know plenty who go down that way but fuck the money they want from me.

If you were to choose just ONE diva you can fuck for the rest of your life from the WWE divas, who would it be?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Ziggler.

What is your favourite chick flick? (Any answer that isn't P.S. I Love You is wrong, just fyi)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is Mean Girls a chick flick? Because I love that movie.


SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

300.

What would you do if Layla El suddenly just broke into your house then with baseball bat knocked out anybody living there with you and then just with force pushed you to the wall and started passionately french kissing you and starts pushing her body against yours to the wall then out of the blue she kicked you in the balls really hard to the point where you couldn't get up for a good 10 minutes and she just wore a strap on and started fucking you in the ass whilst she was singing her _"Insatiable"_ WWE theme and whilst she was doing this she promised if you didn't resist she'd allow you to do whatever you wanted to her after she's done. What do you do?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:jesse


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuckin' Gandhi, like.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> 300.
> 
> What would you do if Layla El suddenly just broke into your house then with baseball bat knocked out anybody living there with you and then just with force pushed you to the wall and started passionately french kissing you and starts pushing her body against yours to the wall then out of the blue she kicked you in the balls really hard to the point where you couldn't get up for a good 10 minutes and she just wore a strap on and started fucking you in the ass whilst she was singing her _"Insatiable"_ WWE theme and whilst she was doing this she promised if you didn't resist she'd allow you to do whatever you wanted to her after she's done. What do you do?


Seems like a fair deal. Stop resisting. bama

Same question, but with Sunny instead of Layla


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Knock the bitch out and call the police.

Would you go up against Brock Lesnar in a MMA fight to be granted a single wish?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would actually, whatever wish I have in mind will make it worth it.

Imagine if you and your friends somehow were transported to this horrific hell like universe where everything around you could kill you slowly with the most immense pain possible and all the creatures around you started killing your friends. Now imagine that only you, your best friend, an girlfriend remain. Alright so soon you find out the the monsters killed your friends because of demons commanding them. You also find out that your best friend has a birth mark that gives him the opportunity to deal with those demons. The demons then talk to your best friend and tell him they want to give them their powers and turn him into a demon too, your friend can ofcourse decline and order the demons to just you and your girlfriend because of his birthmark but if he declines he won't get the powers and will just return to having a normal life.Your best friend then surprisingly chooses demon powers over both you and your girlfriend's lives and becomes a demon. Now that he's unstoppable, your best friend starts raping your unconscious girlfriend as you watch. Assume whilst you are watching you are nailed to a cross because of the torture the demons put upon you. Finally suppose the demons somehow suppose the demons loved how you were looking with hate at your best friend so they spared you and let you and your girl go back to your own world in peace. However whilst you still have some sanity, your girlfriend has lost it and has now gone completely insane to the point where you cannot even date her let alone talk to her. You have your _"life"_ back and but your demon best friend still exists and you CAN reach him however you would be risking your life and possibly risk having to feel immense torture as demons prefer to torture before they kill, what do you do?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Idunno

SQ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao Gandhi with DAT effort.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Alison Brie

Imagine if you and your friends somehow were transported to this delicious milkshake universe where everything around you could delight your tastebuds slowly with the most immense pleasure possible and all the creatures around you started becoming your friends. Now imagine that only you, your homesexual life partner, and girlfriend remain. Alright so soon you find out the the milkshakes filled your friends because of tasty fruits within them. You also find out that your HLP has a birth mark that gives him the opportunity to deal with those milkshakes. The milkshakes then talk to your HLP and tell him they want to give them their deliciousness and turn him into a milkshake too, your HLP can ofcourse decline and order the milkshakes to just deight you and your girlfriend because of his birthmark but if he declines he won't get the delicious milkshakes and will just return to having a normal, tastyness-less life.Your HLP then surprisingly chooses milkshake powers over both you and your girlfriend's lives and becomes a milkshake. Now that he's delicious, your HLP starts filling your elated girlfriend with delicious milkshake as you watch. Assume whilst you are watching you are floating on a cloud of milkshake happiness, both literally and figuratively because of the delight the milkshakes put upon you. Finally suppose the milkshakes somehow loved how you were looking with delight at your HLP/Milkshake so they spared you and let you and your girl go back to your own world in peace. However whilst you still have some whipped cream left, your girlfriend has lost it and has now gone completely insane from milkshake withdrawal to the point where you cannot even date her let alone talk to her. You have your "life" back but your homosexual life partner is still a milkshake. What do you do?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I feel like I'm taking a test.

My answer to Fru's is



Spoiler: Answer



TL;DR

:troll



Would you rather be trapped in an elevator for 24 hours with Fru or Gandhi?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fru, so I can see if he can talk shit to me in person.










Fart in Mitt Romney's face or Obama's face?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

This is not the This or That thread. Question invalid.

Have you ever met a member of WF?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nope.

If you could fart in any famous person's face without any consequences who would it be?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Not Obama or Romney, that's for sure. 

This or That?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would call the police.

What would you do if Joe Pesci randomly showed up at your house and started insulting you?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This *points at crotch*

:jt7

NINJA'D: I'd ask him why he's so funny.

WF gets so big it becomes it's own country. How would it be ran, and who would be the leaders?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Shenanigans everywhere and of course it would be ran by a black guy.

Watching horror films with headphones on a good idea?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No. Best to watch them alone with all the lights off and the sound not too loud so you can hear occasional random noises that might freak you out.

Have you had a Twinkie since they came back?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah. Only 1 box, though.

Do you believe in karma? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No. But I do believe in Kharma.










Get stuck in a pedo bear costume or a Donnie Darko Frank the Bunny costume?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pedo bear is awesome.

Thoughts on Cesaro/Zayn from last night?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sorry but I didn't see it

If you had a chance to go onto any game show, which show would you go on?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Capture, or The Mole. If you can count those as 'game shows'. Otherwise, Pointless; I'd clean up. 

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Mole was awesomeballs. I'll go on something where I could win the most cash.

Your reaction when you found out Ben Affleck is the new Batman?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I really like Ben Affleck, I think he's massively underrated, and I don't really care for Batman (although I'm literally typing this while my game of Arkham Asylum is loading). I like the Dark Knight trilogy, but Batman is a country mile from my favourite superhero, so I don't view this news as anything like the sacrilege some people do. 

SQ


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Curious. I recently changed my opinion on Ben Affleck when I saw some of his better films and come to realise he is a good and competent actor; unfortunately he does also have the stigma of the Daredevil film and the J Lo film as well. Yet I'm intrigued to see how this works out.

Favourite thing to do on a sunny day?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Masturbate.

If you had to live one film characters life for the rest of yours, who would you be?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Micheal Jordan in Space Jam

Have you ever typed your password when you were supposed to type in your username/email?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, because I'm not retarded.

If one species of animal had to be made extinct and you had the final decision, what species would you choose?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Are teen moms a species?

SQ.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Humans :troll

SQ


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Spiders

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Maniacal egotistical three letter named pricks. (edit: or Make The Grade) unk2

Does the Kingdom Hearts series have one of the best soundtracks in gaming history?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I like some of the soundtracks I guess, nothing too special though.

Who is your favorite character in Street Fighter?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ken Masters and my man Dudley. Love Sagat and Boxer too. Vega is the man as well. Oh yeah and how can I forget Bison. Ryu is GOAT though.

Are you going out this weekend to do something for your dick or will you be staying at home doing nonsense?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Got my dick wet a week ago when nobody was home at my girl's place, I don't think I'll get this chance again anytime soon though.

What music do you listen to when you go jogging?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why not son? Bring her to a motel or do it somewhere outside. 

I don't jog but believe it or not I'm listening to podcasts during work outs.

Are you going out this weekend to do something for your dick or will you be staying at home doing nonsense?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm beginning to get the impression that aul Bleach really doesn't care for my self-involved style of posting. I shall endeavour from this post forward to be polite and modest in all my encounters with the fine folks here at WF.com. Except for Gandhi and that 12yo "I love weed" kid, I will hound the latter until my dying breath. 

Sharing is fun. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sharing is fun.

Do you want to see a picture of the best birthmark on my body?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

@ Sono: Because I'll be travelling back to Egypt soon. Also I am not getting a motel to fuck and fucking outside is a stupid idea, I've done it before but I ain't doing it again because if I do get caught I would be in deep shit with the law.

And sure Pratchett, why not. :side:

What's a non vocal song you absolutely love?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

One film you wish you could erase from existence?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fred movie with John Cena. Worst movie I've seen for sure.

One thing you dislike about me?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I dislike that you watched the Fred movie. Seriously, what possessed you to do that?

Who has the best sig on the forum?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Had nickelodeon on and that just happened to be on and watched first 30 minutes and I turned it off. Also seen 1 or 2 of the retarded Fred YouTube videoes and hated that.

Hard to say, there are a lot of good ones. I like mine and Rhodes Scholars sig of Orton is pretty cool.

Who is your fave 5 wrestling forum memebers?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

ChampviaDQ, DiabeticDave, AlienBountyHunter, The Ratman and BLEACH

Thoughts on the looks of Jennifer Aniston? Ugly or sexy?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks brotha (Y)

I think she's sexy. Especially in her Friends days.

Who was your first celebrity crush?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston looks like shit, and that's an insult to shit. 










SQ


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude has aged quite gracefully as you can tell.

Similar question, but slight variation. Who is your current celebrity crush?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Remember when Steve was on an episode of Smackdown? I can't find a video of it though.

I have a few but my number 1 is soccer player Alex Morgan.


















Second is Scarlett Johansson


SQ


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Mila Kunis, she is fucking sexy



Who was your inspiration growing up?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Probably EM I was a big fan back in the dizzay

If you could change something you did 10 years ago what would it be?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fru said:


> I'm beginning to get the impression that aul Bleach really doesn't care for my self-involved style of posting. I shall endeavour from this post forward to be polite and modest in all my encounters with the fine folks here at WF.com. Except for Gandhi and that 12yo "I love weed" kid, I will hound the latter until my dying breath.


It's okay babycakes you don't need to change for me.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Al Borland said:


> If you could change something you did 10 years ago what would it be?


Pretty much everything about how 12yo me acted and spoke, up through around 21. 



BLEACH said:


> It's okay babycakes you don't need to change for me.


TOO LATE. 

I haven't got a single solitary rep, green or red, in like 3/4 days. What the fuck, people, what the fuck?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll give you one! 

Best thing about your life?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm working class.

What was the last album you stopped listening to before the end?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Blurred Lines.

Favourite thread on WF?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

General Movie Discussion.

Least favourite thread on WF?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

File Exchange (RANDOM!)

What does your username got to do with you in real life?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

It's my sister's nickname for me, shortened from something my uncle used to call me, shortened from something my granny used to call me. It's a 3rd generation nickname. 

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I'm not an alien bounty hunter in real life, my username is simply an X-Files reference. This answer is boring an I apologize.

Are people in this thread getting lazier? Due to the more frequent use of 'SQ'?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Possibly, yes, or maybe a lot of people are curious about the same thing, it all depends I guess.

Did you ever have posters in your room as a kid? If so, who of?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I suppose.

edit: Yes, list includes Allen Iverson, Vince Carter, Paul Pierce, Chris Judd and Ben Cousins. 

Are you sick & tired of movie sequels/remakes nowadays?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Most of them are worse than the original so in that sense, yeah, but it doesn't really annoy me.

How many divas has Vince McMahon slept with?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

123

If you had Vince's power for a day, what would you change in the WWE?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I'd make Stand Back the theme for Raw. 

Are you afraid of any animals?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Cena goes back to being the Dr of Thuganomics 

How big is Batista's dick?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You should know.

How many times have you loved someone but not anymore?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Twice.

What's your favourite movie poster?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you ever worn your girlfriend's panties?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No but she wore mine.

Your highlight of 2013?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Taking a bump for the first time.

Do you like where you live?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I actively despise where I live.

What is your favourite taste?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Blood.

Have you ever turned heel to someone?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I was playing WWE '13 online with MoxleyMoxx the other night, we were in a team. I was HHH, and at one point when I was trying to crack the opponent with a chair, I smashed him clean on the bonce instead. It was so funny (and in character:HHH2) that I just rolled with it.

What is your greatest talent and biggest weakness?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm naturally gifted in many aspects of life but unfortunately I'm a lazy fuck.

Worst injury you have suffered in your life?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Got my heart broken 

Ever fapped on something that wasn't a human being?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

That thing from Avatar and the shiny chick from the jeans advert from years ago that used the Babylon Zoo tune. And the green one with the attitude from Powerpuff Girls.

What do you like about me the most and the least?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

I like how you have preference and dislike that you fapped to a ginger bread man shaped minor

Why so serious?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Will you be watching the 2013 VMAs or Breaking Bad?

Was I also justified in skipping never's question?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Breaking Bad. Screw the VMA's. And yes. But do it never ever again.

What's your RL nickname?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Smooth 


What cell phone do you have?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

IPhone 4S.

What's the next thing you're going to buy?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Madden 25

Your favorite kind of porn?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Child porn 



Favorite porn site?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Reported your ass for that stupid comment.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't watch porn.

Beard/no beard?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Beard


Your favorite number and why?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

8. idk.

WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Before I came here I was on skype.

Are there words of wisdom you thought of yourself that you can share with us?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Yippie Kay Yay Motherfucker!

Did you know dolphins use to rape each other?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

animals rape each other? 

paper or plastic?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Paper...I guess.

Why haven't I received any rep in the past 24 hours? unk3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Because clearly you've become a horrible person. I would rep you if I could, ol' buddy ol' pal.

If CM Punk let you decide what his next tattoo would be, what would you choose?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

My name and adress.

What thread is ABH going to dedicate his 5000. comment?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No idea, the suspense is killing me though. I even got a card from my Grandma telling me how proud she is of me.

Ever had any supernatural experiences?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Not really

Do you agree when people say wrestling is fake fighting?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

No. Constantly explaining to my dad all the intricacies of wrestling but as far as he's concerned it's just an elaborate dance routine, as easy as any other choreographed activity. 

Who is your favourite superhero, and who do you think is the most overrated? (Wolverine - Batman/Thor)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Batman - Superman

If life is so short, why do we do so many things we don’t like and like so many things we don’t do?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hence there is porn.

Why don't we do more porn? I mean, personally?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What? Why don't _we_ do more porn? Are you asking why we don't appear in more porn? My answer is...42.

Does your nose itch right now?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nope but my back the moment I read this.

Longest omegle convo you had?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I used to troll people on there many years ago by pretending I was a hot chick, I'm sure one or two of them went on for a while.

You can only eat one thing for the rest of your life. What do you choose?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Pizza hot pockets. Love them joints.



Ever been to a concert and who performed?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, but it was a long time ago so I don't remember much about it.

You ever take a tour of a toothpick factory?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

no

ever danced with the devil by the pale moonlight?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, he has 2 left feet.

Can't think of one so SQ


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

No.

If a naked Melina does the BOUNCING SPLITS on your dick from a 5 ft height, I want you to give me a probability of the following scenario taking place.

What is the chance she falls ASSHOLE FIRST FITTING PROPORTIONATELY WITH YOUR ERECT 90 DEGREE ANGLED DICK GOING RIGHT UP HER ASS and Melina produces the facial expression of a lifetime?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

100%?

Ever met anyone that you expected to be cool but turned out to be a real asshole once you met them?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE THOUSAND POSTS. 

Just wanted to acknowledge that. SQ because I don't have an interesting story on this topic.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Chris Jericho. Ignored me. Asshole.

Is it coincidence that ABH reached 5000 and me 2500 on the same day?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope, it's fate. Btw I'm adding you on PS3 later if you'll accept my desperate request. You too Fru, you strange, strange man. I kid, I kid

Favourite Simpsons episode?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bart the Genius.

Hottest chick on your Facebook friendslist?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

This girl Jillian 


Why are we here ?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

To fuck Jillian

When was the last time you had to apologise to somebody? (a proper apology, not bumping into somebody and saying "oh, sorry pal")


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't apologize much, but the last real apology I made was for my girl because I dumped her.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A couple weeks ago when we played football.

What car are you driving?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't have a car.

Do you suck or bite your popsicles?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sucking it real deep.

Does dominance of a woman in bed turn you on?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Well sometimes yeah. 

You know the expression, "Don't quit your day job?" Well what do you say to people that work nights?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Don't quit your night job?


If you played any sports, what was jersey number(s)?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

8, 4, 18

Worst song you've ever heard?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Most mainstream radio songs 

Who's your favorite character in CoD?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Captain Price

Your favorite Call of Duty game?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Modern Warfare 2 because of No Russian

Do you play Battlefield or Medal of Honor?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Neither.

If you were a worm, how long would you be?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

How big is Batista's dick?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Why is Al Borland obsessed with wrestler penis sizes?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Because he is Kelly Kelly in disguise. 

What is your earliest memory?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Age 3 or 4 tanning with my mom and her friend on the top of our building.


Do you have kids ... in your testicles ?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't think there's any left at this point 8*D

Do you like Cookies 'n Cream ice cream?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not as much as Cherry Cordial.

I might get two days off this weekend. LABOR DAY!!!

'MURICA! Fuck yeah! Amirite?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, you are right.

Biggest tree you've ever seen? What was it's estimated height to you?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Acctually i saw a tree that was aknowleged at some point to be the biggest tree of East Europe. I can't really estimate the height. I don't know numbers. 

Did you ever consider your mom atractive ?


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

No, that would be plain creepy. 

What is your favourite band/singer?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Radiohead

What's your fantasy ?


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

To be a rockstar! 

Who is your role model?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

CM Punk

What would you do first, if you had all the money in the world?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

How big is Chyna's cock?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

No

What would you do first if you had a shitload of money?


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Very big!

If you were a wrestler what type of wrestler would you be?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Human Tornado style.

If you have to choose between playing into a porn movie with 3 girls and a very successful hollywood movie. What would you choose ?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll go with the successful Hollywood movie, easy question really.

You answer the door one day and when you open the door its Miley Cyrus and she starts twerking for you.

What do you do?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm gonna start to sing. I know you want it, I know you want it. You're a gooooood giiiirl. And after a long sex i'm gonna cum on her face. 

What do you want for Christmas this year ?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My two front teeth.

Will you be getting a PS4 or Xbox One on release day?


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Couldn't care for either, I will keep my 360. 

If you could have any meal right now what would you have?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

None. I am vegetarian.

If you could marry a porn star. Who would that be ?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

inb4 Sono says Alexis Texas.

I would probably say the same though.

You can eliminate one Simpsons character from existence. Who do you choose?


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

There isn't really a character I dislike all that much, so I would say Marge's mother as she seems to appear the least and doesn't really add much.

Have you had a near death experience?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope.

Have you played Pikmin 3 yet?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No, and I don't plan on playing either.

What's a song that ALWAYS gets you in an extremely happy mood?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If you could view the world through someone else's eyes for one day, who would it be?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Barack Obama. Just because I would like to see what it would be like to be a president for a day .


What was the most intense thing you have ever done?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

One day, I ate 7 LARGE pizza slices from Pizza Hut with LAYERS and LAYERS of mozzarella cheese. As you know, what goes up MUST COME DOWN. The next morning, I'm sitting at the toilet seat to let out my usual morning shit. Now, THIS one wasn't just ANY shit, it was a rock solid shit, the type of shit that wouldn't break if HHH hit it with a sledgehammer. It was the most uncomfortable moment of my life. I was in excruciating pain because the shit just wouldn't come out, like my facial expression was so tight and intense as in I was really pressuring the shit with every ounce of strength and energy I had inside my ass but it just wouldn't come out. Then to get pumped up and raise the level of intensity, I got off the toilet seat, set up my iPOD dock and blasted FAST LANE at peak volume. I SAID IT OUT LOUD LIFE IN THE FAST LANE, PEDAL TO THE METAL. Lo and be hold, my shit came out of my ass at 190 mph and it crashed into the toilet seat like a torpedo let out by a submarine to the point where I didn't even need to flush for it to go down. Like I'd be damned if the pipes and the system weren't destroyed and the water splashed all over my washroom like there was fucking Hurricane Katrina up in this bitch. I took a deep breath. There was actual blood coming out my ass. I finally knew what anal bleeding meant. No Flair bladejob either. 

SQ.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

There was this one time I was fooling around with this girl after work. She was 19, I was 22. We decided to get a hotel room. At first we were just talking a lot to each other. I think we were both a little nervous about what we were doing. Eventually, I reached out and started touching her on the shoulder while I was talking to her. She didn't push me away, so I went a little further and started to massage her back and shoulders. This seemed to loosen her a up a little, as well as relax me. We were there for each other. This was something we both wanted, so at that point it was clear we were both open to whatever could happen.

It wasn't long before we both had our clothes off and were taking turns "massaging" each other. For almost half an hour we were touching and rubbing and stroking each other. Then we started kissing, and lost control of ourselves. The next two hours were the most amazing thing I had ever experienced in my life. Anything and everything that was in the room became our toy that we used to play with each other. The ice cubes, the cheap hotel towels. The TV remote control.

The hottest moment came when she asked me to tie her to the bed with my belt. Giving in to passion, I didn't ask questions, I just did what she told me. I can't remember which one of us was more into the moment, I only remember that I had no control over my own physical body. Which is why I don't really recall what happened after I grabbed her by the throat and started to choke her as we thrust against each other. It was a magical moment in time, when two people find out all about themselves.
___________

Have you ever done anything you really regretted, but desperately wanted to tell someone about, to free your guilty conscience? TROLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hmm: deep.

I guess really this one when I was drinking, I didn't get totally shitfaced (never do really) but I knew what I was doing, and I tried to get with my mates girlfriend. Also this one time at my old workplace I let out the ****** when there was a homosexual dude at the same lunch table, I still think whether or not he heard it and just didn't confront me about it and just hated my guts.

I could think of some others, probably that are alot worse, but my minds gone blank

SQ. Cause I'm sure there are better ones than mine.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Who has the best picture in the Post Your Picture thread?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

SonoShion by far. 


Who is the best looking actress in your opinion ?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm going to go with Sofia Vergara, though I also like Jennifer Aniston. Too many to choose from.

If you had a year to live, what would you want to be remembered for, What would you try to accomplish in that year?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

If its confirmed 100%, I'd stop my education. I'm going to die, so I don't really need college or anything. Though more importantly, I'd want to spend as much time as I can with my girlfriend,friends, and family and would only want to be remembered as a good person by my loved ones. Also I would tell my girl to keep looking for a soul mate after I die, because I'm not a douche who will tell her not to date when I'm gone and ultimately what she decides to do is really up to her. Also I would make sure I smoked allot of weed before I died, gotta die high bro.

What do you think of the prophet of islam, Mohammed?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

He's fun to draw.

What's been the highlight of your last week?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I swam 2 miles. 

When was the last time you were at an awesome party drunk as hell and how many babes rejected you?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, been to a couple of meh ones recently but the last awesome one where I was drunk was about 6 weeks ago. Not sure how many girls rejected me, maybe one or two. It was one of those nights that I don't remember too much from so it could have been a lot more.

If you had to choose, would you rather get your chest or your legs waxed?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I only have leg hair so legs it is.

SQ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What about your ass Bleach? Legs too. My chest is clean.

Last time you went "Fuck it" and did it. And what was it?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was at a festival and there was this gambling game and i didnt if i should use my last $10 for playing it. I ended uo playing and lost my money.


If you could pick any celebrity to be on your bed right now, who would it be?


----------



## A.Lestranj (Jul 17, 2013)

Nicole Aniston

What's your favorite dog breed ?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Whatever the fuck this is:










What's the craic lads?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

/r/creepy and /r/creepy_gif

Is Kevin Rudd still going to be Prime Minister of Australia by this time next week?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

#FormerPrisonColonyProblems 

Should I be paying more attention to current events?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Yezzir

Do you Hail Sabin? If not why not?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No. Don't really watch TNA all that much. I like Aces and Eights so I never cheered for when he was champion.


If your phone started to ring and it said unknown number. You pick it up and answer it and on the other line it's Bill Cosby. What would you talk about?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would start laughing then hang up because its probably a soundboard prank.

Have you ever skipped class in school?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope. :angel

Have you ever been robbed while walking down the street?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

No, thank lord.

Who's your redhead crush?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Favorite hair color on a woman?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brunette

When was the last time you felt depressed?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Never. Depression is a mental illness, feeling a bit down or having a bad day is very different form being depressed. The last time I felt sad was when Villa twatted Arsenal on the opening day of the Premier League season, although even then I'd day I was probably more pissed than sad.

What is the worst GTA game of the 3D/HD Universe?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GTA IV easily.

Which is the best day of the week?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fridays


If had to make out with anyone of the wwe superstars, who would it be? And it cant be a diva.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Ziggler, then when the bet was over I'd keep trying to fuck him anyway. 

80's music - great tunes or greatest tunes?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Just one, though? unk3

If I had to choose, it'd be between Dean Ambrose, CM Punk, or Alex Riley.

Edit: Fru, you massive asshole. Hesitant to answer your question for that swift block, but I won't be a dick. 80s had "great" tunes.

Would you rather have sloppy, passionate intercourse with










or


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Can't I choose you, TJF? :ass

Who are you?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The guy answering your ?

:drake1

biggest pet peeve?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

People who chew with their mouth open or chew their food loud


Did you play any sports in high school?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yerp :lelbron

What's more annoying to you, the fan girls in The Shield discussion thread or Make_The_Grade.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Fan girls

What TNA wrestler would you rim? can't be a K.O.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't care which one asked. I would help them put these on their ride.









I'm gonna eat Ramen noodles twice this week. Who else is living on an extremely tight budget?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I eat Ramen Noodles damn near everyday. Mix 4-5 packs with Doritos, Slim Jims, Smokehouse Cheddar crackers and cheese dip, helluva meal.




If a movie was made depicting your life, who would you want to play you?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Olivia Munn or Summer Glau...

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Christian Bale.

What's your all time fav. song?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> *Olivia Munn or Summer Glau*...
> 
> SQ


I thought that was the question for a second :/ So, that's what my question is. Who would you rather...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Olivia Munn. So I'm banging her and BLEACH @ the same time. Nice song btw.

Most impressive thing you ever witnessed?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

my fat mate vaulting the metal fence outside the supermarket to get on the bus before it left (with shopping bags)

mayo with chips/ french fries, yes or no?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Meh, not too fond of mayo. So no.

How good is your singing voice?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not very good.

Alcohol or weed?


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> Not very good.
> 
> Alcohol or weed?


Why not both? ... Weed.

Bee Gees or Abba?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Bee Gees


How do you like your steak cooked?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Anywhere between medium rare to medium.

Where do you want to live when you retire?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Canada.

Heaviest song you like?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Metallica , turn the page

Last time you got goosebumps?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A couple minutes ago to the song I posted in the music section.

Next time you go to a party?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

no idea

Favorite 90s song?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Smells like teen spirit of course


Would you take a punch from Brock Lesnar for 50 bucks?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

No. Cause that would be abuse.

Last time you stood in front of the mirror and flexed?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not rich enough to afford mirrors.

It's the future, and tombstones can now have GIFs on them. You can choose one GIF to sum up your entire existence. What do you choose?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Your GF/Wife/Mistress says she wants to gain 250lbs


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My girl is already curvy as hell, but if she does say something that dumb...

I'd tell her I want to look like this guy.



Spoiler:  






















Between you and me I think the guy looks badass, and I don't care what anybody would think of me if I had that look.

Anyway I'd tell her I want to look like that guy and she'd say no then I'd go well I don't want you gaining weight so that's only fair. We've actually had this conversation before, minus the she wants to gain weight crap.

Who is your favorite member of the Ginyu Force?










:mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeice because he's from space Australia.

SQ because I'm a lazy fuck.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Describe this?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

At 1:52 to 1:54 it looks like a shampoo commercial.

What do you think of this?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Kinda weird.

What would you rate this match out of 10?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10

Favorite ancient civilization?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Ancients from Stargate 

Who would you rather: AJ, Natalya, or Naomi?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Love me some crazy chick. :yum: So for me it would be AJ.

I love the chicken, cheddar and broccoli Hot Pocket. What is your favorite?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Steak, red wine and naked women.

Fav. City and why.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Vegas it all about the lights ,sights plus do it one time right for A week.

Trish stratus or aj lees ass?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ Lee, because for a petite girl AJ has a huge nice ass that fits her body. Trish has a nice ass and all, but I'm just more attracted to AJ. Also because I know my answer will piss off folks who hate AJ, so there.

Are you okay with women shaving their heads? Suppose those same women have extremely attractive bodies.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Got no problem with it, some women look pretty good with shaved heads:










You're allowed to relive one day in your past and experience one day in your future. What days to you choose and why?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The day I watched Love Exposure for the first time. It was a couple years ago on a snowy morning. Greatest thing ever. But that's not the correct answer I guess. I'm not ready to share my love and sexstories with you gentlemen yet. 

I don't get the second part though? I choose a day from the future? Dunno, maybe me in 5 years. 

What was the last thing you regretted doing?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Regretted probably trading my 1986 suburban 4x4 diesel 35s a good runner and hauled 7.

What's the dumbest thing u done in a Wal-Mart?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Probably buying crappy movies out of the bin.

Elisha Cuthbert or Kristen Kreuk?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Kristin Kreuk

British Columbia or Alberta?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

British Columbia i guess

What grocery store do you shop at?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Giant Eagle

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dogs, lions, and monkeys

What is your favorite Katy Perry song?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never listened to a Katy Perry song before, so I don't have one.

What's the story behind your username?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

unk2






Same question.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

My cousin helped me come up with this name for AIM a long time ago as an offshoot of random, because I can be pretty random. 

What do you think of my username?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Numbers makes it jobber-esque.

What is the worst month of the year in your opinion and why is it so?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

There's something good about every month imo. If I had to pick one, I'd say March.


Cameron









or River


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The second chick because she has an axe, yeah.

Do you think Robin Hood really did exist?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> The second chick because she has an axe, yeah.


Lol, it's the same actress, just different roles she played. The first one was a terminator, and the 2nd one was a psychic genius type person.











Maybe a form of him existed.

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

What is your favourite food?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Steak, red wine and naked women.

How much have you paid for sex so far?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Like...36 Kuwaiti Dinars...

Would you pay 500 dollars to have sex with Layla El?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Honestly no.

If you had 24 hours to live what would you do?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Masturbate.

Would you rather be too cold or too hot?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Masturbate.
> 
> Would you rather be too cold or too hot?


Too Cold.

Chicken or the Egg? (Sorry if it's been asked before in the thread).


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Motherfucking Dinosaurs!

Would you murder someone in order to save your own life?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

It would depend on who it was.

Curt Hennig or Curtis Axel?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Curt Hennig.

If you were ice cream, what type of ice cream would you be?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Raspberry Ripple

You earn the same amount of money per year regardless of what option you choose: Would you rather be a famous musician, actor/actress or sportsman/woman?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably an actor. Musician would be cool too but it would be a lot more hard work with touring and whatnot. As an actor I could have time off whenever I wanted, assuming I was a moderately successful one.

Your favourite ever world title win in wrestling?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Punk's first win against Edge.

The worst WHC win in wrestling?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

When Swagger cashed in. 

What computer/laptop make do you have?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HP Compaq. Linux/Ubuntu running.

How does an ideal weekend look to you?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Having the place to myself with no worries

If the oceans around the planet were covered up, what color would the sky be?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It wouldn't matter since we'd all be dead. Unless you mean if all the oceans were somehow eclipsed, then IDK. Probably black.

What's the biggest lie you've ever told?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I told some chick (ex gf) a couple years ago so much garbage I actually started to believe it myself. Told her I'm an actor, millionaire, my dad works at Wall Street, that she probably seen me in some movies already and all that jazz just for the lawls. She was fucking boring so I started fooling around. So yeah, I'm a honest person but sometimes I feel like fucking around.

How does it feel having an autoplayed youtube vid in your user cp?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty fucking cool, that New World soundtrack is sweet. Can't seem to find a link for the whole thing though.

Have you ever had a legit virus on your computer?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea it destroyed that computer sadly.

What's the worst thing u done outta rage and anger


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

jk lol

Which wrestler do you want to win in each match at NoC?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

DB
EDIT: Oh all matches? 

PTP
The Bella twin (I forgot her name)
RVD, cause fuck it
Curtis Axel & Heyman


The Worst WWE Championship win in wrestling?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Miz against Orton.

On the scale of 1 to 10, how tough are you? 1 being the weakest.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

9 :side:

SQ, I want to see others display of humility.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

2, Don't even lift bro

SQ, fuck it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7

On the scale of 1 to 10 how good looking is your face in your opinion? Be honest, because nobody here gives a fuck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

5. I don't consider myself ugly, nor do I consider myself bootiful either. Just average. I've posted a pic of myself on the Post a Picture thread a while back, judge for yaself lads.

SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

7.5, I aint a pretty boy but I look like somebody you don't fuck with so I enjoy looking badass. All I need is a beard and full sideburns to complete how I want to look for the rest of my life. Also I've been told I look like a villain naturally, I like it.

What is your favorite romantic song?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

SQ.. once again


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Favourite song that gets you pumped up?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Would you agree that most men look to date girls who have characteristics the same as their mothers?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Quite understandable but disturbing thought at the same time if you ask me. I'd say no, I'm speaking for myself. 

How big is your circle of friends? Bonus Q: Have you ever had the "perfect" friend? The guy who wouldn't lie to you, who would be down for everything? We know that "perfect" would collapse as soon as a girl is involved, unfortunately.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Quite understandable but disturbing thought at the same time if you ask me. I'd say no, I'm speaking for myself.
> 
> How big is your circle of friends? Bonus Q: Have you ever had the "perfect" friend? The guy who wouldn't lie to you, who would be down for everything? We know that "perfect" would collapse as soon as a girl is involved, unfortunately.


It's a solid size, it used to be a bit bigger but then I became more of an asshole. Perfect friend? There's two people that I'm insanely close with since I've known one of them since I was 5 and the other since I was 12. They're pretty much down for anything and my awkwardly dark humour works with them since they know how I roll. A perfect friend I guess is almost impossible since you're never going to agree on absolutely everything. Though I wouldn't want a friend that liked absolutely everything I did. I repeatedly have awesome debates with one of the friends I mentioned about films, TV shows, sports etc. because we don't always like the same things/have the same tastes.

Fuck it, I never say it but...SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I do, 5 of the best humans I've ever met. I'm not around them much now though since I moved to Egypt but we keep in touch because honestly they're almost family and as cheesy at it sounds are one of the few people who understand me.

Bonus question? Yeah I kinda do. I don't know if he considers me a best friend but he's mine, he's the only reason I stopped being such an anti social person and really did help me with my life. I could say that he forced his life into mine because when I moved to the new school he was in he kept on trying to befriend me and eventually he grew on me. He got me to hang out with his pals, and I eventually got to meet the people I really can call friends.

Who is the person who mostly persistently tries to cheer you up when you're down? Exclude your sole mate, I'm looking for answers like mother or friend or whatever.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Music. I'm not even kidding. I'm not that person whom outwardly shows he's down or anything. No matter how happy, how down I am I always keep being the same old Sono (my nickname in real life as well btw) I believe. That's what people like about me. Sure, I can be emotional at times but I make it look like I have everything under control even if I actually don't. You could say I've a very confident appearance. 

And I think ABH and me would be best friends in real life. I'm an asshole too.

Would you consider yourself someone who people want/should to have around with? Why?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

With most people? No, though I like telling myself most people are boring ******* who can't handle people who are just real with you.

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It depends. I can be pretty eccentric, strange and downright creepy some (most) of the time and most people just want someone 'normal' to hang out with. I definitely alienated a lot of people in the past. Fortunately I've happened to find a lot of people that are moderately like me at least, or they can simply put up with me being "that weird guy behind the bushes". Someone referred to me as that once.

And I agree Sono, me and you would be legit best buds in the real world. Assholes like us need to stick together too, everyone's getting too nice. :jordan2

You can pick one of your birthdays to relive, which one do you choose and why?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

My 18th for sure - I'm not to high on all the fuss about Birthdays, so I just told everyone to go the busy pub in the village that we went to every friday night. Just so happened that we got a freak weather day, and it was real hot in early April. Me and all my close mates played a bit of football then headed to the pub, throughout the night I saw everyone that I know, people I hadn't seen for ages came down, quite humbling. So we sat outside all night drinking, quality.




What is your biggest regret?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not finishing high school 

What is the last thing you bought online?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A custom iPhone case.

Most famous person you've ever met?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler and the WWE folk who came here in their tour in Egypt.

Name the 8 divines who watch over trolls and all of the online community.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Vince Russo
Amanda Bynes
Carlito
Joan Rivers
Gucci Mane
Jésus
Billie Joe Armstrong
Sin Cara

What is your worst habit?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What is your worst habit?


Hmm, I can be pretty obsessive sometimes. If I plan on doing something on a certain day, it'll have to get done or it'll niggle at me until it's done. This can annoy people sometimes since I've been late for things once in a while simply because I insist on finishing a film or something.

What's your bedroom like? And what do wish you could change about it?


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

An organised mess as I would put it, Could do with more space and less draws.

How are you spending GTA 5 release day?


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

chibinova said:


> An organised mess as I would put it, Could do with more space and less draws.
> 
> How are you spending GTA 5 release day?


Probably at home I wrecked my car a couple of weeks ago

how much would u pay someone to kill u and how should he do it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

How much would I pay someone to kill _me_? Why would I pay someone else to kill me if I wanted to die? I'd do it myself and leave the cash I would have paid the killer to my friends/family.

Do you wear a lot of hats?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Once in along while.

How excited are you for GTA V?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

knuckle cracking

Whats your favourite time of year?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Summer time as I hate the cold but favorite specific time of the year is the week of Christmas. I love everything about Christmas the lights, the snow, The Christmas trees, just the whole what Christmas used too be even Santa Claus I don't care if he is fake I like to forget for a few days and just enjoy myself.

Favorite cartoon and why.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Spongebob Squarepants. I don't think I have to explain why this is the GOAT.


Do you think McDonalds should serve breakfast all day?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, why not. 

How well can you draw?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Photo-realistic good :kanye2

How well can you paint?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty badly. I can't draw either. I just suck.

Your most visited website? :side:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Facebook, LOP, WF, Elephanttube, Bootyoftheday, kickasstorrents, 300mblinks, Hotmail, IMDb, Rottentomatoes.

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Youtube/Reddit/Imgur.

SQ.



SonoShion said:


> Facebook, LOP, WF, Elephanttube, *Bootyoftheday*, kickasstorrents, 300mblinks, Hotmail, IMDb, Rottentomatoes.


What a surprise.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Tumblr, WF, Youtube, Futhead, Lovefilm, IMDB, Imgur.

You can trade one body part of yours for an animal's equivalent. Which body part and what animal?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

my dick with a horse's dick

favourite female body? (or a man body)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How could I forget about Youtube.

My head with a horse.

Fav body? Franceska Jaimes probably.

Are you happy with your first name? If not how do you always wanted to be called.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

'When CM punk doesn't do well, it's the WWE's fault' Cm punk fans logic


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

@ Sono I used to hate my name because I thought it was abit of a girls name (Sam) but now it's aiight.

If you could be anyone in the world right now, who would you be?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Eben Etzebeth

Standard question... How big is it?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

How big is what?

How big is what?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not your penis.

Why are you online right now?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Because I'm walking to the shops and have broken my headphones, so need to do something to occupy myself.

The last film you saw that you hated?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Last Airbender, yeah I don't watch movies anymore unless I know I'll enjoy them.

Does the idea of immortality sound nice to you? Don't forget that everybody around you dies, though you stay young _"like in your prime age"_ forever.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope, living _forever_? Basically, you'd be around to see the world end. But before that point it would gradually get worse and worse anyway. Life is good since I know it will end at some point and thus I must enjoy it and live it my way.

If you could meet only one WF user in real life, who would it be and why?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Walls, he's real and isn't full of shit. He's also not boring and isn't a ******, unlike the majority of the people on this site.

Who is the ONE WF user you hope you NEVER have the displeasure of meeting?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ECWRAWSMACKDOWN. He'd probably start a lot of conversations but not add anything to them. Plus, if I went off to talk with someone else he'd probably hide behind the bushes, trying to listen in to what was being said, making sure we were discussing something he'd originally brought up.

Would you ever introduce a real-life friend to WF?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

None of my friends like wrestling or the stay on forums, so no I guess.

If you had the power to give just ONE person immortality and eternal youth, who would it be?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH 

Burying forever baby. 


If you could buy any tablet/smartphone right now, which would it be?





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I currently have the shittest phone imaginable and haven't had a good one for years, but it's my birthday on saturday which coincides nicely with the release of the iPhone 5s so I'm biting the bullet and getting that. I wouldn't probably ever get a tablet, don't think I'd find much use for one.

Would you sell your soul for a donut?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Depends on the donut. Chocolate frosting with sprinkles (Y)

would you be an organ donor?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why not? I'm not going to need them. 


Would you walk though a mile long road of fire-ery glass shards and rusted nails to fuck anyone you wanted, from any time period?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Nah. The grass isn't always greener...

If you had to choose between losing your legs and losing your arms?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Legs as u can still do stuff without Ur legs. 

Do you Perfer big boobs or big ass?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big BOOBS


Who has the best pair of boobs?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Addison Timlin

Speaking of Californication. To quote Rick Springfield "where can I find a woman like that?"


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Probably wrong answer but porno.

Who your favourite pornstar / person u seen naked. Kudos if u post a legal by wf forum picture


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Do not know the name but this one chick that i saw in a Girls Gone Wild video.

SQ because my answer was lame.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Risky territory we're getting into here, so I'll play it safe and







.

IIRC, this is from Desperado and Salma Hayek was HAWT in that movie...

Same question, pic challenge included.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Penny Flame, the hottest pornstar fucking EVER.

SQ with a pic too.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Gabrielle Lupinkova... Also known as Piper Fawn








I have always had a thing for red heads, but she is somewhere beyond all the others, imo.

SQ, because I see nothing wrong with this thread as it is.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

^Teagan Jade

I don't know who she is, by the way, since heroes don't watch porn... :austin
But LOOK at that adorable face!

SQ...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Too lazy to search for the question.


What's your current Desktop Wallpaper?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Spoiler: 1080p wallpaper















Sould Sono buy a membership?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He should, but being a cheap ass like he is, asking us to post skin for him because he is too lazy to do it himself, I kind of suspect he won't do it. Plus the rent in NY is a bitch, so he probably has no money left over after that.

Should I scare children with my snake again this Halloween?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

As long as it is not 'your snake' :taker

Do you think Ben Affleck will make a kickass Batman/Bruce Wayne?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Meh.

You have one word to put on your tombstone after you die. Which word is it gonna be?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> He should, but being a cheap ass like he is, asking us to post skin for him because he is too lazy to do it himself, I kind of suspect he won't do it. Plus the rent in NY is a bitch, so he probably has no money left over after that.


I ain't cheap. I'm spending money like a retard. Booked a trip to Japan for december, N'orleans for April and preordered the PS4 with a couple games. I don't have to worry about the rent part because I'm back in Germany at this time. 

But if it makes you guys happy, I'll get that premium sometime this week.

On topic:

That question got me thinking for a couple minutes, I've no idea. Probably HEISENBERG or something else fanboyish.

Are you a giver or taker?
What’s one of your worst habits?
What is one thing you would change about yourself and why?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sono are you fucking loaded? 

*Are you a giver or taker? *
I'm a scumbag taker.
*What’s one of your worst habits?*
My OCD unk2
*What is one thing you would change about yourself and why?*
To not be so hard on myself all the time.

Why is my name change taking so long? :jose

or if my name is changed by the time you go to answer this, then SQ as Sono.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cause mods are lazy fockers.

What's your favorite smiley on this forum?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:snrub

Best thing you've ever won?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Someone's heart <3 

What is your favorite scent?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lavender <3 smells saaahhh good.

Who is your favorite poster on this forum and why?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That BLEACH guy was pretty cool...

Nah, I'd have to say Anark. Guy seems chill and consistently funny for the most part.

SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Myself, because I'm an arrogant douche. 

If you would have asked which posters I liked I would have named plenty, but favorite poster? Me. 8*D

Name 5 posters you dislike.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I couldn't name 5, if there's a user I dislike I simply ignore them and proceed to forget about them.

You can invite 4 WF users on a week-long trip to anywhere in the world. Which 4 users do you choose and where will you be going?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ABH, BLEACH (Jäger :lmao ), Saby and BrothersOfDestruction. 

We are going to Bangkok.

SQ.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

What's wrong with Jäger Sono? :jose


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It's so amazing I had to chuckle. Not sure if you know this but in Germany Jäger is also used as a slang for Milfhunter.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bleach was better, plus it was a Nirvana reference. I'll continue calling you Bleach anyway.

Remember Mike Litoris? 

:jt4


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I knew it mean't Hunter or Huntsman but not Milfhunter :lol

I doesn't matter anyway I love older women. :kanye



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Remember Mike Litoris?
> 
> :jt4


yeah


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyway. I went premium for you guys. Embellish my rep page with booty or booby jobs now.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll get around to it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tell me! Did you sail across the sun? Did you make it to the milky way? To see the lights have faded, and that heaven is overrated...


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

No. I'm a man who likes the ladies.

Marry, fuck, kill:
Leno, Conan, Letterman
#irony


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kill Letterman,
Fuck Conan,
Marry Leno

Marry Fuck Kill: Jäger, SonoShion, TheHype.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Marry Sono because we're soul mates.

Fuck TheHype because he'd unleash his inner Emma Stone during the sex.

Kill Jäger because I liked Bleach better.

Favourite video game of all time?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's sort of a revolving door among a few, but for the sake of things here I'll plug Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.

Where has been the best location you've ever vacationed to/visited?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Canada

Suppose you discovered that an advanced alien species from another planet have been spying on humans since the time of the pharaohs, and you decide to spy back on them and they catch you. I'm not done yet, suppose that they propose to you that they want you to work with them because they want to slowly lead humans to extinction by spreading lies across the planet from false cults to horrid concepts like racism to cause wars. Basically instead of killing us all themselves, they want humans to end humanity without realizing it. Woah think I'm done? Those aliens are humanoid, but they have pointy ears, different colored skins _"like one is green and the other is red and the other is yellow and so on and some even have human like skin"_, and are literally immortal and forever look like they're in their 20s/30s and can only be "killed" by say a shot in the head or the heart. The aliens also can control when they orgasm and lust to them is like hunger, they're basically all sluts. Their society is like an extreme Amsterdam, I think you get the picture on what I mean by _"Amsterdam"_.They are extremely liberal, they just don't give a shit so long as you are not hurting anybody.Also they don't have any STDs in their race because of their advanced science.There are no poor people in their world, by human standards they're all filthy rich. Why am I telling you this? Because they promise if you help them ruin humanity more they will give you a place in their race and transform you into one of them with their technology and take you back home to their planet. So would you betray the human race to become an alien and get all the perks of being a somewhat human like alien? And assume that they will NOT betray you and that their word is gold.

If you're wondering how I got these aliens in my head, I just once had interesting conversations with budds on what cool aliens would be like because we were bored.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

No, screw that. The human race FTW.

Favourite baby animal?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd probably side with the aliens, assuming they don't betray me. If I wasn't sure I'd probably just leave it, since the world would stay the same as the aliens are letting humans destroy humanity themselves and have been doing so for thousands of years.

I'm pretty sure that's going to be the plot of Independence Day 2 8*D

*NINJA'D:* Something cute. Kitten?

WF becomes it's own country and rep is the equivalent to money. What would happen, and who would become President of Wrestlingforumland?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would be sent to jail, there would be no president but there would be a corrupt government that runs everything. It'll probably be rich people trying to make poor prople even poorer by negging them and vice versa, just like real life. 8*D

Have you ever had a dream in which you die? If so, which one do you remember best?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Never died in a dream. But I have had dreams where I have killed others. Those are my favorites.
Haven't had one of those in a long time. 

When was the last time you laughed in the face of fear?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I am the face of fear.

A book you've read that you'd like to see adapted into a film?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow thats hard, not much of a reader but most books that I've read have been already made into movies. I love all the Harry Potters, and my second favorite author is Stephen King and he has a lot of movies. But to answer your question, I would like to see the book _A Long Way Gone: Memoirs of a Boy Soldier_ made into a movie. I read this book my senior year in high school and I thought it was a really good book. About a boy being forced to be soldier, doing drugs, kill innocent people. A lot like that Kony 2012 stuff. It would be a disturbing movie but would be good.

What was your favorite movie released in 2013?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

2 guns or pain and gain. Mark wahlberg had a lot of decent movies the last 2-3 years.


What's the worst thing you have ever seen in your life


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This question is too hard, but one of the worst things is seeing a cat ran over by a car.

What do you think of open relationships?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want to have one.

Who do you think stole Joe Flacco's McDonald's Mighty Wings?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Chad Johnson, formally known as Chad Ochocinco, formally known as Chad Johnson.

If you could change any WF members name, who's name would you change and what would you change it to with reasoning as to why?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd change Jäger to 'Fuckwi..' I mean 'Good Bloke', because that's what he is :saul

Happiness with no money, or money without happiness?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If happines means beating Carlton, then that. 

Best Pearl Jam song?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> *If happines means beating Carlton, then that. *
> 
> Best Pearl Jam song?


:leslie

Even Flow.

Best Metallica song?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Master Of Puppets.

Best Nirvana song?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Scoff or Floyd the Barber

Best Oasis Song (No Wonderwall doesn't count)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Wonderwall is ridiculously overplayed and overrated anyway. I'll go with Some Might Say.

Keeping with the theme - Best Radiohead song?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd have to say Lotus Flower.

Best Coldplay song?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Shiver

Best Kasabian song?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

None.

Why is it that people say they 'slept like a baby' when babies wake up like every two hours?

Why is 'bra' singular and 'panties' plural?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

That does make no sense as bras hold multiple things and panties just cover well a pussy most times. Steiner wow.

Best guns and roses song?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Paradise City

Best Aerosmith song?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I used to hate paradise city cause it was long but I listen to it now every day.

Love in a elevator in my opinion followed by sweet emotion.


Last vehicle on earth u would drive besides any hybrids or shit associated with hybrids


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

A beat up truck?

Best Kasabian song?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Club foot.

Best Queen Song?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Great King Rat

Best Prodigy song?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Smack my bitch up

If you were the founder and ruler of a country or an organization or whatever, what animal would be the symbol in the flag of your people?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The hamster.

You can bring one dead person back to life, who do you choose?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My cat Goku, no human I care about has died yet.

SQ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That's impossible for me to answer. All of grandparents have died and I couldn't just pick one.

What match are most looking forward to see at Battleground?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Rhodes boys vs shield the rest of it sucks basically that much.

Who is the coolest wrestler u ever met at say a autograph signing or anywhere outside the ring

Scariest? (applies to above as well)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Coolest was Edge. Was really nice and seemed like a really cool guy. I can't say any wrestlers I met were scary though. 

If you could change my username what would you change it to?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ratmanusfactor.

Longest time you've spent not leaving your house?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not sure, when I was badly ill about 2 years ago I was in bed for about a week so perhaps then.

Do you think you could pull off the bald look?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No way. Not even for cash. 

Your next holiday destination?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Disney World but it's in January.

How cool am I from 1-10?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

It doesnt matter how cool you are. The rock saying this.


Worst match you ever seen live


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In person or on TV? In person HEIDENREICH vs Orlando Jordan. i'll go with that. Goldberg vs Brock was majorly a let down too.

As AC/DC once asked "Who made who? Who made you?"


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My parents

Would you get stoned with people you dislike?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Depends I don't smoke but if I did I smoke then do that dislikeful persons girl


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Shit sorry the question is do you think I should make a huge gimmick match thread?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Why not.

Who are you in lesbians with?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

In lesbians with? If I was Lesbian my crush would still be Emma Stone :draper2

Favorite black celebrity?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Chris Rock

Favorite political figure?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

smh didn't get the reference :scalabrine

anyway favourite black celebrity would be *Morgan Freeman. 

*read in a Morgan Freeman voice


ninja'd yo

John Howard and his bushy eyebrows.

Have you ever met someone who you would consider 'evil'?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No, I don't even believe in an individual being evil. Bad guys are just either sad, paranoid, mentally sick, or just stupid. 

Though I don't even believe in being a "good guy" either, you're either tolerable to someone or not.

Tell me something weird you've always wanted, by weird I mean something out of the so called "norm".


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a hard one. Probably why no one has posted here in a while.

Probably the ball from space jam where the players get their talent back 

Stranded on a remote Island (with nothing) or lost in a desert (with only some food & water)?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stranded on the island.

Have you ever wanted to eat one of your pets?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Good God no, I'm not Chinese 8*D

If you could go back in time, what moments would you change in your life?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd teach myself nutrition and fitness so I don't turn out like the unmotivated fatty I am now. :argh:
If you don't really consider THE WHOLE CHILDHOOD a moment then I guess I would probably ensure I don't get suspended from school so much because that fucked up a lot of stuff.

If you could have an island full of any kind of people (not race; but groups, for example, feminists :side what would you choose and what would you do to that island?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Amazonian babes that love to Snu Snu and we'll doing the Snu Snu :denzel

I get to change my username in a months time, what should it be? (srs qstion)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Your old Aussie username, I actually liked it. The word _"Aussie"_ itself is pretty cool.

Would you ever want to visit India?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Probably not. Never really been interested at all in India, and I guess the bad shit that happens over there can scare a few tourists away.
Yeah.. so no.


So, what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

TheHype said:


> I get to change my username in a months time, what should it be? (srs qstion)


HypeRocket :mark:


I rarely eat breakfast. And I just woke up. At 4:45pm. So what I will be having is probably a casserole. :side:


If you could legalise anything that is a current crime, or incriminate anything that is currently legal, in your country what would it be? Don't legalise marijuana


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Legalize prostitution and make forced religious studies to children illegal.

What's the last thing you laughed your ass off to?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

At the announcement of Cena's early comeback.

Your reaction on Sandow successfully cashing in on Cena.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

How are you feeling today/tonight?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty sweet.

When was the last time you were genuinely ill? As in, so bad you can't get out of bed ill.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A month ago

What is your honest opinion of trolls?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

They're funny at times. But can be annoying. I don't really care.

What's your favorite dish and when was the last time you had it?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Home made Pork Adobo (giving away my ethnicity here :side, a couple of weeks ago.

Tell me a story about your people?



TheHype said:


> I get to change my username in a months time, what should it be? (srs qstion)


Meister :jt2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

My people?
Scottish, Irish and English?

Uhh. My great-grandmother died in the Clydebank Blitz because the Nazi bombers (Luftwaffe) couldn't aim for shit, and if my grandmother was maybe ten metres closer to the blast she may have died too.

best dog?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Guilt feels :jose

Spoodle/Shiba/Akita

SQ.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm gonna assume SQ means same question and you mean the same as mine, so

Japanese Spitz, Border Collie, Samoyed.

Yea there's not really many things to tell about a family from the UK lol. Basically the most average life bar that one moment.

Oh fuck I forgot a question just wanted to reply

do you have homosexual tendencies?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Only online, sweetie. :smashit

What would you like to accomplish today?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I accomplished nothing today and I'm extremely happy about it.

If you had to give up one - music or films?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm.. Probably films.

What is the weirdest thing you've said to someone.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Too many things. I like to drop movie quotes when they're suitable to the given moment. And I know American Psycho's script by heart. So..

Would you be willing to reduce your life expectancy by 10 years to become extremely attractive or famous?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not to be extremely attractive or famous, but maybe for something else like to be rich as shit.

Do you prefer those headphones that go deep into your ears and touch all the ear wax or the ones that simply rest there? Or do you even prefer the big-ass over the head ones?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I prefer the big ones, because when I have them on everybody knows not to bother me.

What is something _really_ silly you enjoy doing?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Masturba... No.

Playing with car windows 8*D

You're in a Zombie Apocalypse, and you can only recruit 3 people to your group, who are the 3 people? (Can be anyone, past and present.)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chuck Norris
Shawn Michaels
Ted Nugent
It's all about survival, bitches.

Same question, because it is a good one.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Brock Lesnar,
Pratchett,
Stone Cold Steve Austin,

Last time you got laid?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3 month ago, Girls here aren't as open minded about getting laid here as in western countries 

How old were you when you got laid for the first time?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

15

What are your honest thoughts on the movie Borat?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I've never seen it.

Tits or Ass?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pretty impossible to pick one over the other but i gotta go with tits

Who has the best pair of tits?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Penny Flame

Now RichardHagen for some bizarre reason has never seen Borat yet felt like answering AND posting a this or that question, I'll ask again.

What are your honest thoughts on the movie Borat?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Great movie. His 2nd best film to Ali G InDaHouse, and there's a big gap with those two with the rest because Bruno & The Dictator were utter garbage.

What is your highest accomplishment in sports?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I made state in high school track for the 4x100 relay. Individually, I made sectionals which one event away from state in the 200m dash. If you don't know, State is like the high school version of the Olympics of the state. So it was a huge accomplishment to make it their Also my high school football team made it the farthest in the playoffs than any other team in my schools history.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Either scoring a goal in my under 8s soccer team, being a fat kid but still in the top 3 best basketball players in year 7, or making a detailed analysis of how Ryback is a good wrestler. :side:

Why do you think your preferred size of boobs is best?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I prefer a woman having both unless she's the cutest and coolest thing ever. Then I don't care.

What does the last text message you received say?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

"Eh."

SAME QUESTION


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

"I don't think I'll ever recover, haha."

Same question.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn T, what have you done to her? 

"Working and spending time with the family. I hope you're good".

And no that's not me hitting on a Milf. A bud just became dad.

SQ because interesting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8*D


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

"Happy late birthday you little shit"

ah, sibling love.

SQ.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

"Yea"



Laptop or desktop?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Laptop

If you could stop time, and fart in somebody's face repeatedly for an entire minute, who would that person be?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

My old Boss.

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The GOAT question. Err, I'll go with Piers Morgan.

Your favourite book of all time?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> The GOAT question. Err, I'll go with Piers Morgan.
> 
> Your favourite book of all time?


Sully Erna: The Paths We Choose. 

Last PICTURE message received?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing exciting m8.








Sorry to disappoint you.

As a Wrestler, would you work in the WWE for Vince McMahon if it meant having to kiss his ass.. literally? :vince


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Probs

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey man anything to get away from becoming a TNA wrestler :brodgers
BUMPING DIS THREAD BECAUSE IT DESERVED TO BE BUMPED

What is the most heartbreaking moment of your life? #realtalk.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

No real major family members have bitten the dust, so when my 15 year old Golden Retriever was put down. That was pretty heartbreaking.

Best Soundgarden song?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fell On Black Days - Not a huge Soundgarden fan so that's probably an obvious, boring choice.

What phone do you currently have?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Some temporary $200 HTC thing.

Where's my porn rep?
























:rep


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Jäger again"

:jt2

Favourite (SFW) rep pic you currently have?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it's SFW...

SQ.


----------



## Cadillac YEScalade (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't have any.

Was this your first wrestling forum?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

No.

Best women's match ever?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Torrie Wilson vs Sable Bikini Challenge Judgement Day 03

it counts

Blizzards or McFlurrys


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't know what a blizzard is, so McFlurry 

Tennis or Badminton (to play and to watch)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Badminton to play and watch.

If it was possible, would you like to know the exact date, time and year of your eventual death?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a hard question. Damn. Probably not. 

SQ


----------



## Darren Dangerous (Oct 7, 2013)

no

what would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Ask what exactly a klondike bar is.

GOAT chocolate?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Galaxy chocolate bar.

Favorite juice?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pineapple.

Saddest song you've ever heard?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So much feels :jose

If you had a time machine, what is the one event you'd want to change in your life?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Apply myself in High School and go to college instead of wasting away like a fool.

Vampires or Werewolves.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Vampires were great until they were made into gigantic pussies that are pretty much the definition of the word ******. So werewolves.

tag or hide and seek?


yes I know I ask the toughest questions. Im well aware. :kobe3


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tag


Eat sandpaper or eat a empty soda can ?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Eat sandpaper......fuck.

If you could travel anywhere in the world for a week, where would you go?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LUCK I AGREE COMPLETELY

Hide & Seek

Edit: New Zealand

Orange or Grape pop.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am drinking orange soda right now actually so lets go orange soda.

Last movie you saw in the movie theater?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kick-Ass 2
*

*Spit or Swallow?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Swallow, obviously. Spitting is wasting.


BACON or STEAK?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bacon :homer

Toast or Cereal?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cereal.

For Crofty only. Spit or Swallow. PM please.

Iron Maiden or Judas Priest?


----------



## Darren Dangerous (Oct 7, 2013)

Priest

What would happen if you put the villain from the original Conan The Barbarian, Thulsa Doom's severed head in a microwave for 10 minutes on high?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

The microwave would probably explode.

What do you think of the person below you?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There's no one below me right now, so the question is void.

If you were offered 5 million dollars to never see your best friend again, would you take it?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Of course I would.

I'd call on the phone letting him know that I just brought him a Ferrari :brodgers

If you had to choose one album to listen to for the rest of your entire life, what album would that be?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn, that's tough. Maybe Nirvana's In Utero. 

What was your first day at school like?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't really remember. But I was a classroom clown pretty early and throughout my school career. 

What’s your strangest talent?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Remembering famous people's ages, if you count that



FluxCapacitor said:


> Don't know what a blizzard is, so McFlurry


I genuinely feel sorry for you.

SLY or AHNALD


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Governator

He gave us the GOAT line "GEHT TO DA CHOPPAH!" and Twins :side:

What's the first thing you bought when you got your first job?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow that's hard to remember, probably a video game.

What section were you on when you made your first post in the WF?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The WWE section

When was the last time you went somewhere nice with your mother?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Over the summer we visited her sister's much nicer house for a week up north, that was nice.

What's the craic laddddddddds?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Fru's back!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> The WWE section


I find that very hard

YES FRU :mark:

This craic homie 






What is your honest opinion of Make_The_Grade :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

He has deep psychological issues that prevent him from leaving his comfort zone. He strives for people's acceptance in the form of naming three things about him. This may have come about because he failed to get good *grades* at school, thus dooming himself to a life of inadequacy and shaming his whole family in the process. After his family disowned him, he migrated to a wrestling forum where he latched on to the first people that talked to him and decided they would be his new family. He became obsessed with knowing everything there is to know about them for the name three things thread, so he found out where they all live and started stalking them. Without them knowing he broke into their houses numerous times, jotting down everything he could find out about them for the name three things thread, thinking that this would mean he would be accepted into a new 'family.' Unfortunately what he saw scarred him for life, and now he wastes away his days in one thread on WF, naming mundane things about the above user, hoping that one day he'll finally find his true calling and be able to leave that thread forever.

TL;DR - Yeah he's a nice guy. :brodgers

If you were a serial killer what would you MO be?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

My MO would probably consistently change, just to keep things fresh. However my signature would be distinct and easily repeatable. Something only the cops would figure out and know, so no copycats. I don't want anyone taking credit for my work.

How many times per week do you fantasize about doing unspeakable things to other people?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I do that all the time.

You meet someone that has never seen a single film in their life. You can give them one horror film to watch for Halloween, what do you choose?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stephen Kings It. Its such a great movie, but the ending is horrible.

If you were a kid again and could go trick or treating this year, what would you go as?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Muammar Gaddafi

SQ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Opie from Sons of Anarchy. I wouldn't know him as a kid but if I go to Halloween party this year, I'm going to try go as him.

What was your favorite costume you wore for Halloween?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

When I was in 3rd grade I had a Gene Simmons costume, complete with mask with tongue sticking out. I was in a Catholic school at the time and the looks on the nun's faces were priceless.

Same question.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Batman

Pratchett, Better book Darth Plagueis or Kenobi?

anyone else Tacos or Pizza.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Kenobi was great, but I still think overall Darth Plagueis was a better book, and a more satisfying read.

What about taco pizza? That's pretty good. What do you think?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dtf?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes*

*excludes TJF

:brodgers

42?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

42 is not a question, it an answer. In fact, _THE _answer to *Life*, the *Universe* and *Everything*.

Do you ever go slumming with the hoi polloi?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Sad to say, I have no idea what you are talking about, but I am going to say no??

Whats the most amount of times in a day you have jerked your shit?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

5 times






Thoughts on this video? Your reaction?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't understand why there is so much fake laughter. Is it suppose to make me laugh as well? If so, did not work.

Last text received?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Two days ago.

What was the last thing you laughed hard at uncontrollably to the point in which your chest and throat hurt?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Honestly, this gif.










I don't even know why I thought it was so funny.

same question.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A couple days ago @ the cinema when a bud and me cracked some silly jokes at the preview trailers.

What's your favourite haircut?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Interesting question, not something I've thought about really but I'll go with Lisbeth Salander's spiky look:


























I don't say it often but...same question.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I had all kinds of hairstyles. My hair even looked kinda similar to the 1st pic you posted back when I was 16,17.

Going with this:










Fav. Mustache?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Favorite beard?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryan Dunn (rip )










SQ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Luke Harper, I suppose. Not much of a beard aficionado, myself.

What is best form of art to express yourself with?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Writing.

Would you let a homeless man vomit in your mouth for $25,000?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd have to use that 25,000 for all the medical attention I'd need. Nope.

Are you a morning person?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutely not.

Does anyone else work 3rd shift?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope.

Your favourite app on your phone?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWE App :cole3

probably a toss up between Flipboard, Bleacher Report, or IMDB

favorite Michael Jackson song?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Billie Jean. Mainstream or not, you can't pick against it.

What is the oldest piece of wrestling memorabilia that you own? _(if any)_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

action figure of andre from the 80s

bacon or eggs


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Bacon. All Day.

College or Professional Football?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Professional

Last video game you bought?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim

Do you believe that all humans are dumb, but that humanity is just all levels of dumb?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Option B

Do you wish you would die right now and your body is cremated and redeveloped into body lotion and then sent to the filming set of Keeping up with the Kardashians just so you have a chance of being rubbed on Kim K's ass?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

No.
What do you do for a living, if you earn a living, that is?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Stocktrading.

Last Wrestling event you went to?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Smackdown about 3 weeks ago

SQ


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

WWE House show In May. The card sucked ass, but it was still a fun experience nonetheless.


Better female wrestler, AJ Lee or Gail Kim?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I enjoy watching AJ Lee more in the ring, Gail Kim botches more than AJ does and doesn't sell moves as good as AJ.

What is a huge unpopular opinion of yours?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AJ Lee isn't attractive

:draper2

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

An attractive female body is an overrated thing in society, and this is coming from a hetero.

SQ


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Katy Perry isn't attractive.

What would you possibly name your son or daughter if you were to have one in the future.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yasmine 

SQ


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Shannon.

SQ.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Rafael.

You're forced to get a tattoo on your forehead, what do you get?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Perhaps a snake, it's hard to say specifically. Something cliched. In any event, it's practically illegal to get a tattoo on you head here.

Have you ever encountered a rude bouncer?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No.

Are you into psychotropic ambiance?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I know this question is appointed for me. And the answer is YES. Like no other.

How will you be spending todays wonderful saturday night?


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

FSU vs Clemson


SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I pretty much just got home from work after working 12 hours. I get to go back to work again tonight.

Yay, paid double time. :| I would rather have the night off to go fishing. :no:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Assuming SQ...home tonight. My wife is going out with the girls while I tend to two sick daughters. 

SQ


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Watched the Currie Cup semi's. Maybe jacking it after.

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A few films, some TV/Netflix while binging out on food. Sounds sweet to me.

Best concert you've ever been to?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Must be Eve. I was front row and she pulled me to the stage, took my cap and danced for me. My first interaction with a celebrity, I'll never forget that. 

Greatest drug experience?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Alcohol. Pretty tame.

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Heroin. It was during a very depressive period of my life and I'm not gonna lie it was nothing short of amazing, kind of like a euphoric fade into death.

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Trying weed for the first time was pretty funny. I didn't get too high but it was Me, a mate and a couple of these guys were smoking and sitting in a lounge room talking shit and 3 hours flew by like he was nothing.
Nothing crazy happened it was a just chill environment and everyone was cool with everyone, shit was nice.

and wow @ BLEACH man you are really trying to be like your idol hey :kobe3

naw..

Worst fight you've been in?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A fight I had with my bro several years ago. It ended with one of us crying.

How do you feel when you give someone a compliment and they completely ignore you?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"One of us" :kobe8

It doesn't bother me but they won't get one from me again.

The most pain you've ever experienced?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Getting kicked in the balls, my friends are douchebags but I don't mind because I get to do the same to them.










Thoughts on the Ginyu Force?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't imagine you want me to answer this question but im going to get the thread moving in the right direction. I have no clue what that is.

What sports do you play competitively?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Don't play sports competitively anymore but in high school i was a tight end and outside linebacker in football and did track and field.

What positions did you play in sports?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sometimes a goalkeeper sometimes a midfielder in soccer.

FINE. Don't know fucking Dragonball Z Taker's Revenge? I'LL MAKE SHIT SIMPLE FOR YOU.










Who, from this image, looks the best? And if you think they all look stupid, who looks the least stupid?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

General Blue looks like a badass, Ghandi. There you go pal...

Does anyone chew tobacco?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wat.

Have you ever imitated a filmscene into real life?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Every single chance I get. Even if those around me don't get the reference, I still enjoy it. :

Today while sleeping I was dreaming that I was awake and couldn't get to sleep. What was your WOAT dream?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I was at a rodeo and one of the Rodeo Clowns turned out to be Sting who just stood there and stared at me the entire time. Safe to say I didn't enjoy it.

Whats your favourite season of the year?

And PS. SonoShion, you don't no what Chewing Tobacco is? Redman, Skoal etc..


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't pick between autumn or winter, but if I have to choose one autumns barely get my pick.

What is a word you think sounds stupid and you just don't like ever saying?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Today while sleeping I was dreaming that I was awake and couldn't get to sleep. What was your WOAT dream?


Barbera Streisand (not the semi-cute version from the nineties, but the one from the Focker franchise) sex dream.



Gandhi said:


> I can't pick between autumn or winter, but if I have to choose one autumns barely get my pick.
> 
> What is a word you think sounds stupid and you just don't like ever saying?


Tesseract

Who's your favourite wrestler in the WWE HoF?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stone Cold

You can have a threesome with any two people, who would you choose?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Myself. Twice.

Nailed it! :mark:

SQ...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

If my choosing would 100% happen, then I'd want one with my girl AND Alicia Fox. I'd be like me fucking twins, considering my girlfriend ridiculously looks similar to Alica.

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Emma Stone & Yvonne Strahovski

:brees :denzel :kobe7 
I know, I know, obvious answer is obvious.

SQ.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson and Kate Upton, that'd be the best night of my life 

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Alexis Texas and Franceska Jaimes. 

Last time you clapped enthusiastically at something?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

tbh I'm not quite sure, probably when I was drunk recently I did one of those clapping laughing reactions though(if that makes sense).

You can have a foursome with any three people, who would you choose?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:lol

Uhm...

My girl "black", Penny Flame "white", Jessica Bangkok "asian", and Karla Lopez "latino".The ultimate inter racial foursome and true evidence that humanity isn't racist anymore and that we are all united as humans. 8*D

If this foursome I'd have were to be a porn video, what would you name it? :cena5


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Gandhicent Proposal

Which is the worst state (in US) you've been to.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Really dont have one. I've been to most of them on the east coast but mostly just traveling threw them. I'll just say West Virgina because that was least amount of time in a state that i've been to.

Should i change my username?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I don't like it.

What should Ratman's new username be?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Manrat

What should Ratman's new username actually be?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ratcrow. The Ratguin. The Roker. Two-Rat. The Rattler. 

If you have a desktop, what mouse pad do you have? If you have a laptop, well FUCK YOU.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You choose 3 people from WF to get high with. Immediate teleportation. Who do you choose?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sono, Bleach and Blarg. That's missing out a lot of other awesome people on here though.

Favourite movie tagline?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel inclined to note that mousepads are so <2008
Also why is it criminal to use a mouse with a laptop? :sad:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

@ ABH - In space no one can hear you scream

more annoying: someone who chews with their mouth open or someone who talks through a movie?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Someone who talks through a movie, absolutely.

What's your favourite pair of shoes you currently own?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

probably my Jordan V's 

worst gift you've ever received?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

My sophomore year of *high school* my aunt got me a book on "Drawing Cars" It came with a set of crayons and tracing paper.... just awful Lol.

Where do you work?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Private clothing store in Melbourne that sells clothes similar to this.

http://neverlandstore.com.au/

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I work in a factory that makes parts for cars. Night shift driving a forklift.



Spoiler: This is how I roll















If you decided to become a gimmick poster, what gimmick would you do?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Would start posting one liners from wrestlers in every post I would make like one liners from rock and Austin


Do you think pasta could be good without cream?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pasta With Cream? WTF

Pratchett, are they hiring? I need a better paying job LOL


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THAT'S NOT A QUESTION I CAN ANSWER.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay Cody.

Loaded Baked Potato or Steak Fries?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Loaded. Not sure what "steak fries" actually is.

Preferred sub-genre: Melodic Death Metal or Trash Metal?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What in the blue hell is Trash Metal??? God I am getting old. 

Imagine the hottest person you can think of. Now tell us all, would you lick the dirty lint from between their toes if it meant you could touch them on the butt? And I'm talking FULL hand here.


@ McQueen: Yeah, they are always hiring. In fact, a college degree with an IQ below 80 gets you a management or engineering position. But I wouldn't recommend that route.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have an IQ above 120 but no degree. That gets me the job mopping. :batista3

No man I don't want no foot action with my mouth.

What if God was one of us? Just a stranger on a bus, trying to make his way home?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, def. In a heartbeat.

btw Trash metal is kind of what Metallica can be classified under. Slayer too. Surely you know of them. 

For Eric: If that was God, I'd slap him and say why does he make some people so awful.

What's more worth your time: a wrestling PPV with fun matches from top to bottom or a show with average matches and one/two great matches?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fun show top to bottom. Much rather watch a show like ROH Escape from NYC over Wrestlemania 25.

Football (not Soccer) or Baseball?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Average and 1 or 2 greats.

Prefered dog type?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Spitz.

Or you mean breed?
Japanese spitz, border collie, Akita, shiba, Shetland, toomanytoname

SQ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Australian shepards or border collies


For you GTA fans, who is your favorite, Michael, Franklin, or Trevor?

If you don't play, SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Trevor.. & German Shepard :cool2

Favorite sketch comedy?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Saturday Night Live, as a kid it would be All That

Would hang out with the cast of Jackass for a day but have to do at least one stunt?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah why not, would be fun. 

Favourite album cover(s)?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*All Time:*
A Tribe Called Quest - all albums pre-The Love Movement
GZA - Liquid Swords
Outkast - ATLiens
Beastie Boys - License To Ill
Michael Jackson - Dangerous

*More Recent:*
Action Bronson - Rare Chandeliers
Hal Linton - Technicolour 
Timeflies - Under The Influence
T.I. - Trouble Man
Janelle Monae - The ArchAndroid

Favorite movie poster?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

The Matrix

Ever had a near death experience?


----------



## Jive turkey (Oct 20, 2013)

yo i had one when i smoked some dust cleaner ,shit almost killed me 
that was the last time i sniffd one, cause they stoped selling it in the shop near my house



whats better skywalker oj or girlscout cookies or chronic delight?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Girl Scout cookies are tasty. Too bad they only sell them once a year. 

Do you like to visit petting zoos?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I've never been to one, but I've always wanted to.

I'm thinking about posting a more modern pic of myself in the Post Your picture thread. Should I?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Do it.

Which sounds like a cooler name for a show? _"Advancing Giants"_ or _"Attack On Titan"_?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin. :lelbron

Dub or Sub?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Dub. I can't pay attention to what's going on when I'm to busy reading subtitles.

When was your last haircut?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

MTG is to lazy to read, what a surprise.

A little under two months ago, shaved my head.

SQ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Monday.

Are you more of a talker or thinker?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm a thinker.

When was the last time you tried a new food you expected to not like but did?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> I'm a thinker.
> 
> When was the last time you tried a new food you expected to not like but did?


Just 5 min ago when I tried a hot turtle mocha from Caribou Coffee.

If you live up North, are your nips freezing off as mine are? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> If you live up North, are your nips freezing off as mine are?


Pics or didn't happen :mangane

Only when I go outside :brie

Same question. Me likey.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> Pics or didn't happen :mangane
> 
> Only when I go outside :brie
> 
> Same question. Me likey.


who wouldn't be sacred to their nips knowing they're partying with North, Oliver?

we're not safe until his pingas is mounted on my balls, ARE YOU WITH ME!?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

nope.

Who put nevereveraginu in the green?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone with strong rep power, because I'm damn sure no one with weak or average rep power can get him from two reds to two greens.

What show did you last watch online?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Breaking Bad

Have you watched the Attitude Era DVD?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yep, I own it.


What was the last type of WWE merchandise that you purchased?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No because I watched the actual Attitude Era and its overrated as fuck IMO.

Batman or Wolverine. who wins in a fight?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

CM Punk Payback Shirt and Attitude Era DVD

SQ.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

McQueen got ninja'd(over the course of 8 mins) and Richard got ninja'd by McQueen so I'll answer them both

Batman because I was more into him.

I can't remember

If you were going out with a girl and found out she was celibate, would you dump her?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I'd never date a woman anyway, _but_ in that rare world where I'm straight... no, I wouldn't dump her.


How would react if your spouse (assuming you've been in a long term relationship, 5 years+) revealed they had HIV? And after you have come to terms with that revelation, would you leave them?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd be pretty pissed they didn't fucking tell me in the first place, or assume they got it by cheating on me. 

What would you do if you found out the woman you have affection for also likes you but you got COCKBLOCKED BY GOD? :batista3

(I hate my life sometimes)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My girlfriend already tells me she loves Jesus just as much as she loves me. Fuck Jesus.

Would you ever dye your hair? Or, have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I would, maybe a little lighter or a subtle streak.

Jive turkey, yay or nay?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yay for a day. Got bored of him fast.

I don't like your new set at all Jäger. Something else please.

List all of your nicknames that you can remember.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AM, Cookie, Coco, and almost nobody calls me by my first name and instead call me by my family name.

SQ because its interesting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

McQueen, EVAN STONE'S YULETIDE LOG, Jon Hamm Sandwich.

SQ


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

is mcqueen too old to properly ask questions?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cookie & Coco :lmao 

Sono, Yoko, Vinnie, Caribic, Sicko, Ken Masters.

If you met someone who said that they were you from the future, and you were skeptical, what would you ask them to verify that it was truly you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LUCK said:


> is mcqueen too old to properly ask questions?


shouldn't you be answering a phone in a call center?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> If you met someone who said that they were you from the future, and you were skeptical, what would you ask them to verify that it was truly you?


What is Emma Stone out of 10?

'8 and a half?'

Motherfucker you ain't me.


SQ :kobe3


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What the fuck is the question?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Favorite Wrestler as a kid..

"Brock Lesnar" 
I was the only mothafucka in the Joe cheering on Brock Lesnar as he pratically killed Zach Gowen in 2003.

Do you like Tea?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Love it

Have you ever been in a fight irl? With like punching and kicking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes

Do you plan to travel by the time winter comes around?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

WINTER WAS TWO MONTHS AGO WAGG NOT EVERYONE IS AMERICAN.

NO LOL

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah. Japan.

Is Oxitron bisexual?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:kobe


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

He isn't, but I make him doubt his sexuality.

Would you ever name your child after a character from a show you really liked? If so, what name? From what show?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My firstborn is going to be named MacGyver no matter the sex. But yeah maybe but I can't think of anything in particular at the moment.

Rock, Rap or Country


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Rock.

Rock, paper or scissors?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Scissors. I think most people like to start with paper. Plus I like to cut things.

Crankbaits, Jigs or Spinners?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Crankbaits, because that's all google could give me.

Should I go premium?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jigs

NINJA'd - depends if you want to see the chatbox, otherwise it makes little difference.

Whiskey or Vodka?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't drink, but I'll go with whiskey since I hear vodka is pretty strong.

Should I go premium?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If you do, get the Lifetime. Spring the extra $5 for 20 years as opposed to just 1. There is the Arcade, if you like to play games. Plus you could get an animated Spyro for an avatar. But other than that and the chatbox, it's pretty much not so different.

Ale, Stout or Pilsner?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't drink alcohol but if I did, anything but ale/stout and idk what the last one is so probably that out of the three.


What makes SonoShion think that asking if Oxitron is bisexual is a legitimate question? :kobe


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The people want to know. :draper2

Whats the worst movie you've ever seen?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Avatar The Last Airbender. That movie wasn't even stupid fun, it was just stupid.

If you were to dye your hair a color not natural to normal hair, what color what that be?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dark blue I guess lol

Your allowed to slap any celebrity in the face, who do you slap?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena



McQueen said:


> The people want to know. :draper2
> 
> Whats the worst movie you've ever seen?


:kobe

*Do* the people want to know? :cesaro


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, if you're gonna tell us man, don't leave us all in suspense.
Not that I would think any differently of you. Could change what I put in your CP in the future, though. 

Been a while since we had a good expose on a WF member. If not Oxitron, then who?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> Well, if you're gonna tell us man, don't leave us all in suspense.
> Not that I would think any differently of you. Could change what I put in your CP in the future, though.














> Been a while since we had a good expose on a WF member. If not Oxitron, then who?


What is an expose? :lol

____________

Would you the above image?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG ahhhh you sick son of a bitch. :lmao

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

No, I wouldn't be able to do it.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes.










AM I ALONE?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd need to zoom in and check for an adams apple at this point but i'm not liking "its" face anyhow.

R/C, Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

@Oxitron: On this site, probably. Nothing wrong with wanting to do it though, I'm sure most people on this site say otherwise though.

@McQueen: Pepsi

If you had a daughter, and you wanted her to marry the best of the best, what would that man have to look like? Be superficial here, just post a pic of a man you think is handsome enough for your daughter.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

my daughter will hopefully be a lesbian and marry rachel weisz but then divorce her after she catches rachel sleeping with her dad-in-law and then we'll go on jeremy kyle and talk things through

how many roads must a man walk down before you call him a man?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just one. Thunder Road.

Whats in the box? WHATS IN THE FUCKING BOX!?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

OH WOW MY REPLY TO GANDHI WAS DOUBLE NINJA'D FUCK









:drake2



Gandhi said:


> @Oxitron: On this site, probably. Nothing wrong with wanting to do it though, I'm sure most people on this site say otherwise though.


Maybe it just grew on me.

I'm still curious as to what McQueen's original answer meant tbh :lol




McQueen said:


> Whats in the box? WHATS IN THE FUCKING BOX!?


dick in a box?


Spoiler















What is McQueen's answer to the thing he didn't really answer a bit prior to this?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:draper2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

He wants the D

WHY HAVE YOU NOT WATCHED ATTACK ON TITAN YET!?!?!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Am at episode 6.

So you're bisexual Ox?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Weren't you at episode 5 like a couple of months ago Sono? dat progress.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> So you're bisexual Ox?


:kobe

First time I'd probably non-anonymously say that I'm not straight that's for sure. :side:
But I wouldn't say bisexual. I don't really even know. Sexuality is a weird thing.

WHY DO YOU WANT TO KNOW? (Sono)

Have you seen IT Crowd? If not, WHY NOT?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a connoisseur of human nature and just wanted approval.

Because comedy.

Describe your most reckless night


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I'm a connoisseur of human nature and just wanted approval.


You wanted approval by me stating my preference? wat 

Never been reckless.

So SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Getting my friends to hook me up with prostitutes when I was 15, if caught I would have been in deep shit. Other than that my life is either boring or I don't remember much of anything and am too lazy to think more.

What is a name you wish was yours?



Jäger said:


> Weren't you at episode 5 like a couple of months ago Sono? dat progress.





Spoiler: Attack On Titan, don't fucking click this if you're not Jäger



Probably lost motivation to watch after Eren's _"death"_. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yu Honda.

Should I change my username?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

BiSonoualShion

sq


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm actually a girl that likes girls only.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:hmm:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck no, SonoShion is an epic username.

If I were to change my username, what should it be?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mahatma


If I were to change my username, what should it be?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fan of Scum(TM).

What is your preferred Pizza toppings.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

pepperoni, sausage, onions and green peppers

Have you ever driven drunk?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Nope.

X-men first class(I'm watching it now) or X-men the last stand? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

First Class definitely, Last Stand is dreadful.

If you could own any animal as a pet what would it be?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

8 reindeer. 

SQ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hyena

If your personality were an animal, what would that animal be?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A Wolf

Chicken, Hamburger or Steak?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Chicken

What in your opinion is the most interesting European country?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Germany.

Magneto or Xavier?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Never watched either to be completely honest but the concept of MAGNETO is great

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Xavier. Reading peoples minds > bending metal.

What would you be dressing as in Halloween? If you don't do Halloween.. what would you dress as given the opportunity?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

As myself. 

Or WAGG. 

Should Jim Ross follow his brother Rick Ross' footsteps and write a book called "God Forgives, I Don't" where he buries Vince McMahon?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely.

P.S. I will be dressing as Daniel Bryan for Halloween. 

What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol
yes

SQ


Oh that was a weird ninja.

iPhone 5.

Do you legitimately think JR will do shoot interview(s)?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope so but probably not.

If 2Pac was still alive, would 5AM in Toronto represent the time Drake wakes up to give McDonald's toilets a good, ol' shining?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mos' Def

Favorite Chappelle show skit?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Too many great ones. I'll just say everything minus the lost episodes

favorite comedian?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not really into stand up but I like some English panel shows :side:
So any of Richard Ayoade, Jimmy Carr, Sean Lock, Jon Richardson, David Mitchell, Lee Mack.

...Same Question


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Right now I would have to say Daniel Tosh. His jokes are offensive to pretty much everyone, and I approve.

Have you ever seen stand up comedy live?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I did but it was a bunch of nobodies at a local theater here.

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

How was the show RH? I've been meaning to look for some comedy club in my city if there is one and check it out.

No - but if I had money to spend on jewellery I would buy expensive as fuck pinkie rings then a nice watch .

What's the first type of clothing/accessory you would buy if you had enough money?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I would buy some sweatshirts, I'm running low and it is getting cold as shit around here.

It was okay, actually, had a pretty good time. Even the guys who weren't very good, it was entertaining to watch them try and then fail to get anybody to laugh. I was only there because an ex-girlfriend of mine had an uncle who worked at the theater and gave us tickets. 

Do you prefer to text or talk on the phone?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I much prefer to text tbh. I dislike holding the phone to my ear most of the time and I like peace and quiet when I am on the phone.

Should I buy myself a $5 membership or make a poll like KENNY did in rants for people to vote for certain posters who fit my description of 'posters worthy of a PREMIUM membership'? :hmm:
Wouldn't mind multiple replies on this.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Just buy it you bisexual(not offensive if it's true).

Do you have insomnia as well Oxi?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

For me? I'd only buy a $5 because I'm afraid if I get another infraction I'm perma-banned. :side:

Nah I just had to stay up til 5am yesterday because I had to get an ambulance for my grandmother so I slept at about 6:30am and woke up at about 2pm. Why you up?

FOR OTHERS:
Should I buy myself a $5 membership or make a poll like KENNY did in rants for people to vote for certain posters who fit my description of 'posters worthy of a PREMIUM membership'? :hmm:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

You should ask yourself: Have I been here long enough/am I popular enough to make that kind of poll? So I suggest buying the membership.

Regarding state of matter, solid, liquid, and gas, what does ice cream count as?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Insomnia, just watched This is the End and checked back in here.

Depends on room temperature.

That Oxi question?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm. That's a tough one. I still have to say buy the membership for yourself. I'm newer to this site, but maybe they are more lenient toward people who buy memberships? I have no clue how they work. 

It would be fun to be able to chose peoples fate though in a thread in rants. I was thinking about doing the same thing and having people state their case on why I should buy them a premium.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't really think popularity/longevity matters though does it? I'm willing to buy someone who I think actually deserves a membership a membership, partially because I don't like the outcomes of the last few polls done in rants and I don't want to buy it for myself and get banned :lol



Jäger said:


> That Oxi question?


?


As for the ice cream, it's a solid... right?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oxi should pay the $10. Don't be a pussy and spend half that for a year. I will neg you gay porn reps if you do. Continuously.

Who wants me to send them gay porn reps? Hurry up, because my buzz is wearing off...


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> Oxi should pay the $10. Don't be a pussy and spend half that for a year. I will neg you gay porn reps if you do. Continuously.
> 
> Who wants me to send them gay porn reps? Hurry up, because my buzz is wearing off...


I think I like the little badge for $5 more than the $10 tbh.

And at least the threat of gay porn gifs means you know I'm not bisexual. :lmao

I feel charitable anyway, I'll probably do the $10 for someone else


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> I feel charitable anyway, I'll probably do the $10 for someone else


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oxi, it's your choice, and I better be in the poll if you make one, but you should just save your money.

Anyway, to get the thread back on track, favorite concert?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Oxi, it's your choice, and I better be in the poll if you make one, but you should just save your money.


Changed the discussion to the tell the truth thread .
You would actually, one of my first picks. I have at least six people I'd DEFINITELY put in a poll but I don't actually want to do a poll tbh.


I've actually only really been intrigued by Kanye's GLOW IN THE DARK tours and I'd really like to see one. I know he's coming to my city fairly soon mark but I don't know if it'll actually be a GLOW IN THE DARK tour (here), even though it apparently is everywhere else.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

When was the last show that had you on the edge of your seat?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Wrestling? I just watched Survivor Series 2005 last weekend and the Flair/Triple H Last Man Standing match had me really into it. Also that Daniel Bryan / Dean Ambrose match from Monday, that was also great.

Non-Wrestling, I'm going to have to say Breaking Bad. Finsished watching the entire series on Netflix last week. 


How often do you work?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, considering being myself is a full time job, I'd say 24/7/365.

Which male WWE superstar spends the most time staring at himself in the mirror?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyler Breeze
#KAYFABE

SQ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

gotta be Luke Harper, right?

longest you've gone without beating the bishop?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably Orton because he seems the type who admires himself for about an hour every morning as a part of his daily routine and more importantly, Trish said so back in 06 SO YEAH THERE'S ACTUAL EVIDENCE BEHIND MY ANSWER. 

EDIT: NINJA'D. Memory is off as fuck. Gonna say 5 days. 

On a scale of 1 to Missy Hyatt, how many guys has Mickie James banged?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ Lee

How many asexual people do you know?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

0 but I did get to know a bisexual person today. ique2 

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> 0 but I did get to know a bisexual person today. ique2


:side:


None.

Asexuality is fucking odd tbh. I'd feel sorry for someone who isn't sexually attracted to anything. It would be like being blind.

How many PANSEXUAL people do you know?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Like 6, though only 2 of them I know offline.

Do you actually have hate for someone you know offline? Not you disliking someone, I mean _hate_. If so, who?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to, considering a little over a year ago I was still in high school. But nah, I don't really HATE anyone. I do dislike some people and wish they'd fuck off but I don't HATE.

There are some close.

I like to think that I could find the good in anyone.

SQ.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mike Brown. Owner of the NFL Cincinnati Bengals. The day he dies I will get drunk and party.

Who is greater, Los Matadores or El Torito?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

El Torito

Rate Wrestlemania this past year,


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

4/10 and I was even there.

Is Oxitron bisexual?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

GRRRRRRRRRRR GODDDDDDD SONO

IS SONOSHION BISEXUAL?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Only on Tuesdays.

Which forum members are bisexual?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

SONOSHION

same question


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TehJericho and Oxitron.

Am I getting laid tonight?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, by Oxitron.

What is with this bisexual fad?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:draper2

Sono thinks I'm bisexual.

Is McQueen?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Only when I'm around :brie

What is your strangest sexual fetish you are willing to share with us online?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tbh don't really have any 'hardcore fetishes'. I don't consider what you're thinking of a fetish Pratchett 

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like watching girls diddling themselves.

And Pratchett. 

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

As much as folks on this forum like to talk shit about me being this fetish freak, I'm pretty boring and have no real extreme fetishes.

Have you played The Wolf Among Us, if so, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I've played it. I loved it. Can't wait for episode 2



Spoiler: Wolf among us



Snow white tho 



New Gen consoles, what are your thoughts on them and will you buy one?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

PS4 looks great, and I plan on getting one next year or 2015 at the latest. Don't care much for the other consoles. 

What's your favorite sport to watch?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hockey

Upcoming game you are most looking forward too?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

MGS 5.

What was the last sentence you heard?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

"See ya, bye" leaving work.

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

To give your life a meaning.

What does your last text message say?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_"and awesome. World tag team champions of the world."_

big shock, I get texts about wrestling too.

Do you often dream of venturing to Japan with a severe disconnect in life, only to find someone you'll love deeply forever?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"I need your big dick tonight" 

I responded with "Wrong Number"

JK it was my buddy saying if I was bored I could come over and have a beer, but I have plans already.

McDonalds or Burger King.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

McDonalds, Burger King is and always was nothing special.

What in your opinion is the most interesting Asian country?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

North Korea, its like they have a death wish. but Culturally it would be Japan.

Onion Rings or Fries.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Aww dude my net screwed up and didn't post my answer to Gandhi's question.

It was;

JAPAN LOL. WHAT THE FUCK ELSE? :cesaro

Would've said SQ anyway...


In places that give you the option between the two, once and a while onion rings. Most of the time fries.

English panel shows y/n?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No. Nein. No. Non

If you had a friend who spoke to you in the same way that you sometimes speak to yourself, how long would you allow that person to be your friend?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Forever and ever. Doesn't hurt having a best friend who's essentially myself as it is.

Which sounds more appealing: being a sleazy _(yes, sleazy)_ record producer who has success or a in a great band who doesn't always have the best luck in getting big?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sleazy record producer IMO

Favorite female video game character?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lightning









SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lara Croft, the reboot.










In your opinion, what is the best movie of this year?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Best movie I've seen this year was Despicable Me 2.

If it's not too cold, should I put my snake in the candy bowl for the kids to grab this year? Srs question.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

...Pratchett, I guess you wanted to ensure I don't diddly with the tykes because that's your gimmick? :kobe

























JK. Nah man, that's scary. Too scary. Maybe put candy or what have you in a clear bowl, and have a clear bowl UNDER that clear bowl with your snake in it? 

GOAT hair colour on women?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Red.






Favorite Marvel Villain?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Venom.

Kobe or LeBron?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Neither MJ is the greatest, fuck those two pretenders. actually if I had to choose i'd choose the rapist :kobe:

Hype is the poster of the day today because he posted Red Headed Woman. Agree or Disagree.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Negatory, as that was at 11:44pm yesterday. :cesaro

What's your most embarrassing hobby?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

12:14am EST Oxi :cesaro

Manscaping on a regular basis.

SQ cuz I'm unoriginal.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

haven't done it in a year or so but collecting baseball cards.

favorite social networking site and why?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Twitter, very easy to communicate through hashtags, also easy to find people with same interests. 

Favorite Triple H moment/match?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Moment the night after WM 14

Match vs Cactus Jack No Way Out 2000

If you were an animal what kind of animal would you be and why?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I would be a REAL bear, because I know it's possible, since Pinocchio did a similar thing.

There's a fork in the road. Elizabeth says go left. Which way do you go?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I go the right way.

What is an animal you dislike that most people like?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Right because WHO IS ELIZABETH?

Ninjaaaaaaaa Gandhi! I dislike pet snakes. :$

Winter or summer?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Winter.

Autumn or Spring? :kobe3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Autumn 

Telltale Games Question, The Walking Dead episode 1 or The Wolf Among Us episode 1?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Walking dead cause I have played it and zombie apocalypse games with a good story are great

SASHA BANKS :mark:?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't watch anymore but she's pretty damn fine.

Favorite tag team match ever?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

> Jumbo & Tenryu vs Choshu & Yatsu, International tag titles, 1/26/86.
> 
> Yatsu: highspot machine! Jumbo & Tenryu: home-grown heels! Choshu: sporting a bandage after a nefarious attack on a prior show! The first thing to shine through is the crowd. Not exactly Inoki vs Choshu elimination match heat, but much hotter than average for All Japan. Choshu being pissed is understandable, but Yatsu brings the hate from the start as well. Tenryu taking a swipe at Yatsu drives home that every pairing has hate. Remarkable pace; the dramatic spots come one after the next. *Then* comes the psychology part, rather than doing the obvious early as filler. Tenryu's hounding of Choshu is incredible. In many ways this is the blueprint for 6/9/95, my favorite match. I previously thought this was overrated; I am no longer of that opinion. I peg this as the 2nd best match from All Japan in the '80s.


Hell yeah.

Favorite gimmick match?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The one with the ladders and the chairs and if I remember correctly it had tables as well.

How unsurprised were you with the result of ADR vs Cena?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was not surprised at all


Who should be in the traditional 5 on 5 Survivor Series match next month?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Idunno.. just off the top of my head

Team Heyman: Ryback, The Shield, Brock Lesnar vs Team Punk: CM Punk, Goldust, Cody Rhodes, Kofi Kingston & Big E Langston.

Favorite 90s Song of all time?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Probably "Smells Like Teen Spirit"

Favorite 80's song of all time?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

with Toto - Africa coming in a close 2nd

Favorite 70s song? Counting down the decades here :cool2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Your favorite song of the 60's? :dance


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I saw it coming :saul
It has to be the GOATs






Favorite song of the 50's?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What is your favorite song from the 40's? :cool2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Not a liverpool fan, but it is imo the best song from that era IMO.. I was going to think of something Frank Sinatra but nahh..

Let's stop it there :cool2

So we've just gone back in time (with music).. so if you had a time machine what would you do with it?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Go back to the day the powerball jackpot was 600 million

last purchase you've regretted?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought Fifa 14 a month or so ago and despite not being an awful game I've barely played it. 

What musical instrument do you wish you could play?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Guitar


What were your grades in school? Example, were you an A+ student or didnt care and get all F's?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I had incredible potential is what teachers said to me all day long. Ending up only being "good" instead of very good. Because lazy.

Last time a person said I<3U to you.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I think my wife said it before I closed the door so I wouldn't have to hear her as I left for work.

Last time you said "I <3 U" to someone?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

When Cesaro did the swing on Khali.

Is Pratchs wife hot?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Pratch is so hot, McQueen went gay for him, so Mrs. Pratch must be a stunner.

your last roadtrip? If you've never been on one, would you like to go on one and where?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

From Adelaide to Melbourne in 2006 or something.

Why is the booking in WWE so shit apart from the tag titles?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Why is the booking in WWE so shit apart from the tag titles?


Partly because Dean Ambrose and Damien Sandow aren't the top two guys but mostly because I'm not writing it.

If Ambrose and Sandow were the top two guys, with Ambrose as face and Sandow the heel, how would you book their simultaneous face/heel turns? Be succinct.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

way to kill the the thread anark

alright,

WHO GOT NICE TITS INNIT?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Anark said:


> Partly because Dean Ambrose and Damien Sandow aren't the top two guys but mostly because I'm not writing it.
> 
> If Ambrose and Sandow were the top two guys, with Ambrose as face and Sandow the heel, how would you book their simultaneous face/heel turns? Be succinct.


let me just throw an idea at you --- Reanimated Zombie Sherri Martel!!----- I think you see where Im going with this, we'll let creative iron out the finer details, Im more of a 'big picture' guy.



Anark said:


> alright,
> 
> WHO GOT NICE TITS INNIT?


see above^^


Im long overdue an avatar change, what should I change it to?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Im long overdue an avatar change, what should I change it to?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Anark said:


>












>>>>>>>>>>>>

you didnt ask a question.

how come Anark didnt ask a question?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

He thinks he's cool like that.

When's the last time you took a shit?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A couple of hours ago.

When was the last time you got a papercut?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Been a while. Couple weeks maybe? I work with blueprints and all sorts of documents all day, so they happen more than they should.

Last text message received?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Wouldn't know. Due to my Iphone not wanting to charge anymore. 

Last Time you left a paper till last minute and had doubts on whether you would finish it or not?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Last year when I was still in uni.

Do you talk the talk and walk the walk or only one of the two?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:kobe8 of course both.

all time favorite sports moment?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

When the Milwaukee Brewers made it to the NLCS or Packers winning the Super Bowl a few years ago.

Favorite athlete of all time?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never had just one, but I was always a big Muggsy Bogues fan. Little guy was rad.

Where are you going to be once ARTPOP is released on the world in eight days?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Probably trying to get laid or masturbating.

How much Private Messages do you currently have?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

43 at the moment.

When was the last time you listened to Classified?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Never. I have no idea who that is.

Would you describe yourself as an extrovert or an introvert?


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I'm somewhat in-between.

Are there any upcoming games you're looking forward to?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Witcher 3: The Wild Hunt

Hot Dogs or Burgers?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Burgers.

Favorite TV Show?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Right now? Probably Game of Thrones.

In the past: The Sopranos, The Wire, The Simpsons & now Breaking Bad of course.

There are alot of rumored and already announced movies coming out in 2014 (X-Men, Captain America, Wolf of Wall Street) and in 2015 (Bats v Sups, Jurassic Park, Stars Wars, Avengers 2 etc etc) so what is your most anticipated movies of 2014 & 2015?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Gotta be the Captain America film, for sure.

What time is it where you are?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

12:48pm

Have you ever had or do you have braces?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

5 years. 4 years on, got them taken off, then he put them back on for another year. 

Relationship Status?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Single.

Your dream movie cast? Pick 2 actors, 2 actresses and a director.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Leonardo DiCaprio, Robert De Niro, Natalie Portman, Scarlett Johansson, Martin Scorsese

I have no idea what it would be about but these are some of my favorites. Was hard to pick the actresses, I could have had a lot more actors to make it a better dream cast.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good job Ratman.

Edward Norton, Vincent Cassel, Ellen Page, Kate Winslet. Directed by Gaspar Noe.

Plans for tomorrow night?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually i have a date 

Fish or chicken?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Chicken.

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chicken, i hate fish

Edit: Oranges

Pizza or Burgers?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

tough! I'm gonna say Burgers, but nothing is wrong with Pizza

What do you like on your pizza?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pepperoni, sausage, bacon, extra chesse, and sometimes canadian bacon

Where is the best place to get a burger?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Here in Michigan, I'm going to go with Harveys Bar & Grill

SQ


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

In Sweden, it's a food chain called Max.

SQ 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Have to go with Red Robin. A close second is a local burger joint called Kopps. That is one of the greatest place to get a burger.


Where is the best place to get pizza?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much anywhere in Chicago.

Favorite season of the year.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Fall

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dito. And Winter.

Can you live without the Internet?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

No.
SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes. No Electricity would probably get me though. 

Swiss or Cheddar Cheese?


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Cheddar, maybe I'm just a cheese pleb, but I can't stand Swiss.

Favorite dish to get at a bbq joint?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ribs or pulled pork sandwich.

Favorite sauce? (Kind/type)


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Honey BBQ.

What do you get at Subway?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Usually the Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki.

What did people think about that .gif I just sent out to them?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

SPCT?

I would know I didn't get it 

Subway Sammie? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Buffalo Chicken on Wheat, Pepper Jack Cheese, Lettuce, Pickles, Banana Peppers, Honey Mustard and Mayo.


:homer

You're gonna make me do a late Subway run now, aren't you, brandie.


SQ~~~


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Do it!!!!

Turkey on italian, lettuce, pickles and mayo. I've been in a plain mood!

SQ!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

meatball marinara

What do you get at Jimmy Johns?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Brock Lesnar's autograph :brock

whats your dream car?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have one, I drive whatever the fuck is available and I don't give a shit. I've never understood why people wanted a fancy looking car or whatever, it's just a car I use when I'm too fucking lazy too walk. I have the same feelings with phones too, I don't give a shit what your mobile can do all I care about is if we can talk when I'm not around you.

If you were a parrot and could only say one word or sentence, what would that word or sentence be?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Go fuck yourself!

How are you?


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm doing quite well, at the moment.

Favorite television network?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NBC.

Which did you prefer playing (if at all...) Pokemon cards of Yu-Gi-Oh?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yu-Gi-Oh, who the fuck plays with Pokemon cards?

If you could beat the living shit out a fictional character and get away with it, who would you beat up?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Big E. Langston. His talent and worth is very fictional.

If you could make your own album regardless of any real natural talent, what kind of music would you choose to center around it and why?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Gothic Metal, because it's my favorite kind of music. _"idk wtf I should say lol"_

What's a song that you've been listening to a lot lately?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Basically any from Gaga's upcoming ARTPOP album. For the sake of specifics, I'll name "Do What You Want".

Is there a wrestler you never cared for previously throughout your years of watching, but grew to love these days?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sir William Regal and Chris Jericho. (This could easily be a thread in the WWE section :hmm

If you could be reincarnated as any non human thing, what would your preference be?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

You already know brother.

Is is possible to fuck the PHAT out of a girl's ass? I'm talking pounding that ass so hard that it gives her a cardio workout and it burns all the calories down there.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:kobe

Yea pretty much

Do you ever misspell words for comedic effect? (does it work?)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes like saying bare in mind instead of bear in mind when talking about nekkid girls.

Did you go the gym or are you fucking going to the gym?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I DID NOT GO TO THE GYM

OKAY
FUCK
GOD
:sad:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for derailing the thread asshole.

Are you disappointed in Oxitron for derailing the thread and not going to the gym?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Its the most disappointing thing to me since clicking on a fine ass girl's instagram and finding out her daily eating plan. So much wasted potential. Same thing goes for OXI.

Do you do the ROMAN REIGNS ROAR where he goes like OOOOOOARRRGGGGHHH when you wake up?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sometimes.

Do you brush after each meal when you're at home?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Rarely brush tbh.

Same question as Bros about Reigns.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

No. I just wake up.

Are you looking at porn right now? Be honest.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nah but I was like 20 mins ago

SQ *and* will you mourn the loss of Barry Evans, aka Dean Gaffney; better known as Dib?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

1) 2 hours ago, I saw my ni**a Lex Steele enable BEAST mode on Franceska Jaimes' ass. I'm talking mass destruction.

2) No.

Is it raining right now?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No.

What kind of porn was Oxitron watching?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bisexual.

Who is a superior tongue wrestler: AJ Lee or Maryse?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

AJ Lee.

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Weirdly even though I have used computers for most of the time I've been awake for the last eight-ish years, nope. Almost perfect (or perfect) eyesight.

Does JBL enjoy working with the NXT roster so he can stick his fingers up their arses?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't see any other reason why he'd be on NXT.

Do you eat meat? and why?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. Dat Protein.

Have you been liking the pic I sent to y'all? :side:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't gotten one, ya jerk :kobe2

do you have a fetish?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, but to name them all here would take too much time and I'd be on the run from the law.

Do you think time travel is possible?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

ABH, let the cat out of the bag brother.

Time travel is indeed possible. Daylight savings is proof and it is in 3 days by the way ositivity 

Which of the following is the highest a person can be:

- At the top of the CN tower
- At the top of Mt. Everest
- 40k meters above the sky 
- Snoop Dogg at 420


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Snoop Dogg smoking week with Willie Nelson











Did anyone else get high just looking at that picture?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Im off work with fuck all to do till Saturday, you best believe Ive already been high for several hours so I cant really tell.

should I go for a walk this afternoon or should I stay in and watch Maury reruns?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Go for a walk, unless something better comes on.

Would you rather be killed by the alien or predator?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Alien.

Favorite Beverage?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Blood.

3 things you get complimented on a lot?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

- My neck
- My sense of humor
- My hair

If you were to choose 5 members on this forum to get stoned with, who would you choose?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

your neck? 

Pratchett, Oxitron, Ratman, Wagg, Seabs,

SQ


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Seabs, TLK, Wolfy, BkB and Cat.

Ever fucked an ex long after it was over?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Multiple Times. 

SQ


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes.

SQ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

yes

Does it turn you on to get pervy but innocent messages from virgin geeks on a wrestling forum?

(@brandie btw)


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Just did. SQ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure if answering Anark's or yours, Shark. :argh:

Probs yours so...

Never had an ex. Only one girlfriend.




TheHype said:


> Have you been liking the pic I sent to y'all? :side:


The blondie? yea sure .



_________________________

Is SonoShion bisexual?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Anark said:


> yes
> 
> Does it turn you on to get pervy but innocent messages from virgin geeks on a wrestling forum?
> 
> (@brandie btw)


Nobody does. If the did, they'd have to be pervy and filthy though :3 jkjk

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Brandie brought it upon herself by posting selfies on here to attract the virgin basement geeks. A woman who watches wrestling is a few and far between type deal. 

Not mad though.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

RichardHagen said:


> Brandie brought it upon herself by posting selfies on here to attract the virgin basement geeks. A woman who watches wrestling is a few and far between type deal.
> 
> Not mad though.


Thanks? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Why do you watch/not watch NXT?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't watch NXT.

Because RAW is enough wrestling for me to watch online, I have better things to do.

Do you like eggs?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Eggs by themselves are fucking disgusting. And NXT is great. Watch it. You will enjoy it. TRUST ME.

SQ


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't watch it, because I'd have to pay for it and I find no other use for Hulu plus.

SQ


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't watch it because... Shit, I don't know, maybe I should start.

If you could bring any creature back from extinction, which one would you choose?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Stegasaurous.

SQ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dodo birds, they look fucking epic.

Who on this forum do you suspect to be an asexual?


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Megatherium (A ten foot tall sloth)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megatherium










SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

@Richard NXT is for free on Hulu. You don't have to log in to watch. 

And I'm gay, Oxitron, for your record. And I'm a chick.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh that's right. A gay female.

@Gandhi, Gandhi.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> @Richard NXT is for free on Hulu. You don't have to log in to watch.


No way??? My life is a lie


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm lost


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

How lost are you?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Very much so.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Is BLEACH a cunt for not posting a question? (and not the Aussie meaning of cunt which is good thing...i think)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not and Reported.

Did I really report abrown?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You probably did.

You Dib-ber dobber :vince2

If you could bring any one person back from the dead... who would it be?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Barry Evans aka Dean Gaffney better known as Dib

Will pyro post again? If yes, when?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Let me check



Spoiler:  
















What's your favorite Halloween song?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:brodgers

with time warp coming in at the close 2nd

Favorite song of this year?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Do me a Favor by Stone Sour or Lift Me Up by FFDP w/Rob Halford.

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Favorite vine? If you don't know what this that's the 7 second videos.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The one where the white guy eats a chocolate and becomes a black guy and says "I's feel different, I's don't know why!"

SQ


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ever been stuck in an elevator? I ask because I was just stuck in one at work for 35 minutes.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nah, rarely use elevators. There aren't many places in my city where the civilian would need to go more than two or three floors up unless it's a hotel. I usually take stairs unless it's like four floors.

Have I failed myself?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No you have not failed yourself yet.

Have you ever been on a ride at an amusement park and the ride stops?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> No you have not failed yourself yet.
> 
> Have you ever been on a ride at an amusement park and the ride stops?


no, but oh my god would I ever freak out. Lol

SQ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, The Cyclone @ Coney Island

fuck, kill, marry:

Kate Upton
Kim Kardashian
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck Upton
Marry Johansson
Kill Kardashian

You can choose 3 wrestlers, dead or alive, to meet and chat with. Which three?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck em all. What you gonna do about it?

Edit. Ric Flair, Ambrose and Punk.

Are you a starter, a finisher, or an implementer? Explain.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm a finisher... In bed.

New avatar? yes/no? Go back to old one?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Both are obnoxious, but the old one was more obnoxious.

What's your opinion on crows?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Best wrestling book you've read?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

There are wrestling books? :kobe

I know that there's a user here who signed up to plug his wrestling/crime books - nothing against it, it's just the only ones I know of. Unless you count autobiographies. I DON'T READ BOOKS.

Does your country also have the limited edition lemon coca-cola back in stock for a short time? If it does, have you tried it and what do you think?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I meant anything wrestling related, including autobiographies. 

Probably and no.

Worst physical pain you've ever been in?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I once ate White Castle and Taco Bell on the same night after a bender and needed to take a shit the next day

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

When I was 11, I fell over playing red rover all over after slipping in mud, and I landed badly on my shoulder. Pulled a muscle I think. Had to rest my head on my shoulder for three days. Watched animal planet at home the whole time.

SQ


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Broke my nose when I was like 9 or 10 and Niagara Falls of blood flowed through my nostrils for a few minutes. I was rockin a white T that ended up having so much red on it, it looked like the floor of a surgery back in the medieval periods.

Are you one brash dramatic loud crazy greedy shoot a mothafucka in the back type?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes :3 

SQ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Naw, in THE HEAD BOI.

What's the temperature? It's a _sudden_ 30 degrees Celsius here.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Its a not so sudden 11 degrees C up here.

On a scale of 0-Steph McMahon, how much of a cunt are you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

5

how much pop a day do you drink?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WAGG, you are nowhere near a 5, maybe on a scale of 100. I never seen you CUNT it up on here. That just reminded me I should've used GOD of CUNT on the scale.

Depends. I can go days without it but at most, I'll have one.

When was the last time you were MESMERIZED?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Depends on what I'm doing or where I am tbh. I don't often have any drinks at home. Average probably 600mL a day 


Goddamn it I don't even know how to answer that mesmerised question

SQ


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Excluding watching Scott Steiner videos where he had me mesmerized by saying mesmermized, I wanna say this sexy ass white girl I saw on the bus a month ago had me mesmerized. I mean she had me thinking I was hallucinating or levitating or some shit. I was legit saying to myself IS THIS REAL LIFE? cause I never seen a girl badder than her.

Will OXI get MORON'D? Be specific.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Apparently he shits it up in the wrestling sections, but I wouldn't know b/c I avoid most shit threads b/c, well, they're shit. I'll say yes & leave it at that.

Are the clothes you wear a statement or a move of passion?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Both?

Do you have any controversial shirts? If so, what's on it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No.

Same question, I guess.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, plenty.

I have a shirt with Vladimir Lenin and another one with the communist flag, I made them both. I have a shirt with Homer Simpson getting stoned, I didn't think it would get much of a reaction but plenty of folks give me shit for it. Another shirt I have is one with Rasputin, not much people recognize him but those who do are always like _"wtf man?"_. Though my worst shirt has to be a guy banana peeling itself as if it were a huge penis with other fruits who happen to be female running away in fear and the male banana going _"ladies ladies, don't run away"_ with the banana smirking. 

I'm thinking of making a shirt with lesbians kissing, yeah that would be nice.

If you were to put something on a shirt, a message or an image or whatever, what would you put?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Lifetime premium member :lol

SQ.



The Primer said:


> Apparently he shits it up in the wrestling sections, but I wouldn't know


:kobe OXI top notch WWE poster.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

If you at least have half a brain you're a good poster in the WWE section.

As for the question, probably a smexy image of Ruby Rose screen printed on a tee. I prefer plain tees for the most part anyway.

SQ, cuz originality.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not going to say lesbians because I already did.

So ermm, I'd say I'd want Cyrus The Great on one of my shirts.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

"ClASSical Music & Vicious Violence"

Last time you woke up from a dream and were pissed off because it ended? I just had the most beautiful Ellen Page dream and I was about to cry when it ended. Not even kidding.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Probably the dream I had a good while back I said in the dream thread. Where me and Karla were playing the new Super Smash Bros on the beach. I woke up and I swear I wanted to cuss out loud.

Same question, yo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't remember brother. I don't dream a lot. 

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have tons of dreams, they're usually very fucked up though so sometimes it's a relief when I wake up. I can't remember the last time, but a vivid dream I'll always remember was from when I was a kid and dreamed that there were these brand new awesome power ranger toys out. They were like the same size as me (as a kid, not now) and I really wanted them. Then my parents said I had been so good that I was allowed a second birthday and got me them all. They said they were up in the attic so I ran up to find them and there they were. I was about to open them up when I woke up, yet for about 2-3 minutes I still thought it was all real. I even ran up to the attic but of course there were no power ranger toys. I don't think a kid has ever felt as crushed as I did in that moment. 

Best nightmare you've ever had? I know that's a bit of an oxymoron. Most memorable nightmare you've had?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I had a nightmare a few weeks ago that I moved to Flint, Michigan, if you look it up, it's one of the most dangerous cities in the Us and about a half hour from where I live. And I got into some serious drug deals, I was feeling like Walter White. Anyway, long story short, I crossed the wrong people in the cartel, or whatever, and they came to my home to kill me. It seems like a dream that you'd realize wasn't real, but it was one of the most real feelings i've ever felt. Only because I didn't have like a drug dealer attitude. I had my normal, Richard Hagen, I don't do shit but sit in my room, never have committed any sort of crime or have done any drugs attitude. I was scared shitless that these guys were coming to kill me.

SQ


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Being in Michigan is probably enough of a nightmare as it is. The rest only makes it worse.

Can't remember a best nightmare tbh. Most of them are just a blur to me. I think I had one where some dude snuck into my house and was about to kill me. 

Do you do curls that get girls, possess the pecs that make them wanna have sex, the abs that are up for grabs, the lats that get rats, the chest that makes them feel blessed, the dick that's used as a measuring stick, the lips that make their panties dip/drip, the hands that always operate on command, the hips that rotate like a lunar eclipse, the thighs that make them wanna look into your eyes and get chastised?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes.










What is your favorite catchphrase by The Rock?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You can take this [object], shine it up real nice, turn that sumbitch sideways and shove it straight up your candy ass

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

None because I think The Rock is a generally annoying twat in Wrestling. Have no problem with him in movies but yeah I could do with less "The Rock" and more Dwayne.

Bret Hart or HBK?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

bret hart just coz he was cool personified when i was a kid

sharpshooter or anaconda vice and why?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

sharpshooter bc it's more LEGENDLIKE

Kane or Jericho


----------



## Completos (Aug 24, 2013)

Jericho,

Can you give me a hell yeah?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hell no.

Do you even lift?


----------



## Completos (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes

U Mad?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I aint even mad.


where the hood, where the hood, where the hood at?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

South Central, amirite?

Have you ever had a lucid dream?


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I've had a couple and not on purpose, I've been thinking about following some methods to enjoy a few on purpose, though.

SQ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes. I learned the technique to master them, not lying.

How do you enjoy spending saturday nights?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Most of the time I go out with friends and we just hang out. Go to the movies or something..
































































Just kidding I sit at home and wank.






























SQ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

At times I would go out to dinner and then chill at friend/fam's house in Toronto. But If not, I'm on here with y'all. :side:

Church on Sundays.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What was the Q Wagg? Church on Sundays? :kobe
No...?

Have I failed myself? Have you failed _yourself_?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, you have failed yourself brother and I have failed myself as well. We are both a colossal failure, a failure for the ages. I'm talking a failure that would make Lawd Tensai seem like a success. Also, Adelaide doesn't like you either. 

Is Karla Lopez cute?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Not really, quite average imo.

Where does Dave Chappelle rank your GOAT comedians list :saul


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

He's alright. Behind Jerry Seinfeld and Louis CK. 
(don't crucify me)

Favorite ladder match of the 2000's


----------



## Spartan Phalanx (Nov 3, 2013)

Edge and Christian vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz,

Favourite series? ( assuming you watch any )


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Edit ninja'd:

Has to be Wrestlemania 17 Edge and Christian vs The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz.

TV series? Game of Thrones now that Breaking Bad is over

Favorite movie theme?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Television series? Seinfeld
Favorite movie theme? Not a huge movie watcher, so, Mission Impossible.

Do you watch College Football? If so, who is your team?


----------



## Spartan Phalanx (Nov 3, 2013)

Nope.

Are you interested in ancient history wars? Like Alexander the Great stuff?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck yeah I am, I sometimes spend hours reading on history. Been recently reading up on ancient Chinese history.

What would you honestly do if you found out your daughter was a complete slut?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

#gandhiquestions


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

FRU! :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

What do you think Fru would do if he discovered his daughter was a slut? :curry2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

He'd probably tweet about it. #mydaughterisaslut #fatheroftheyear 


What would you do if you walked into your room and you saw Kate Upton laying on your bed naked?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Motorboat.

Is "God" an unjust God because he allows The Green Bay Packers not only to win on the lord's day, but continue to survive as a whole?


----------



## Spartan Phalanx (Nov 3, 2013)

From... Green bay Wisconsiiiiiiin,
I don't know the answer to your question, maybe?

Do you know what a Phalanx is? :dean


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I know both meanings as either a formation(which I'm assuming you mean) or.......as my anatomy class taught me..phalanges/fingers! 

Did you ever disect anything in school?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spartan Phalanx (Nov 3, 2013)

Sheep heart.

Did you?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Fetal pigs...:thumbdown:

SQ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup. Cats, dogs, rabbits all the time. Oh you mean in class? 

Least favourite smiley on the forum?


----------



## Spartan Phalanx (Nov 3, 2013)

otatosmiley potato.

SQ


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

:cheer

SQ


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:kolo2 :kolo1

Do people think you're a good dancer...


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

No.

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably not. Don't dance often. More comfortable slow dancing than just whatever.

Favorite Candy?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reese's peanut butter cups. :homer

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Women.

Fav year of Wrestling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kit Kats

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes. I got raped by one once and I enjoyed it.

Longest celebrity crush?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

How long, or who? If who, Karla 2009 - Now. used to be Christina Aguilera. 

Same question.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Natalie Portman from the time I was 13 until eternity.

SQ I guess.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I liked Emma Watson a lot when she was younger(pre-pixie cut). I go back and forth nowadays, I like AnnaSophia Robb a lot right now, I wouldn't categorize it as a crush, though.

Favorite podcast?(People still listen to those, right?)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I got a few: the Daily spill, Two best friends podcast, bigfooty podcast, & The Weekly Planet.

Beyond Two Souls, played it? If so.. what did you think about it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No. Probably won't.

What exactly is The Hype about?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Hype is about a buncha nothing, a buncha hot air. I still fuck with him tho. 

Lets say you are masturbating to whatever your interests may be, the video finishes before you get to finish, the screen goes black and you see Michael Myers' reflection on the screen. What the fuck do you do in that situation?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I would probably realize that I have a horrible virus and take the comp to the shop. lol :Edit Oh shit, his reflection on the screen? Yeah, I would scream for my life, and do some desperate shit like jump out the window or try to run around him.

Would you try to save anything from your house if it was burning down? Say the loved ones are already out and safe...even the pet, if you have one.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea, my computer and phone is probably it. I don't have any mementos or any things with sentimental value.

SQ I guess.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Shirts, laptop, PS3, games, Large USB. I don't know what I'd pick to get first, but those are what would be on my mind.

Is it safe to take walks at 2am where you live?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea I've done it a few times. Maybe like the third worst area in my state but Australia in general isn't a gangland place.

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Probably not but I do it anyways when pissed :russo

Hard or soft tacos and why?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Both, because the little Mexican girl suggested it.

Favorite T-Shirt?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't have much clothing. I don't have a favourite t-shirt but I do have a jumper I wore a hell of a lot in the winter.
Was going to actually buy some merch from WWEshop a while back now but the shipping cost was a bit excessive for one shirt. I was going to get the pink Ziggler shirt. Easily would have been my favourite. 

Korean or Japanese? (your pick of music/women/scenery/entertainment/food/etc)


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Japan.

Your favorite animated movie?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

First thing that comes to mind is Toy Story

Are there too many timeouts in the NBA?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea, it can get annoying especially late in games but its understandable tho.

Do you know a guy that is capable of dropping so many panties that you'd forget what the floor looked like?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Other than myself, not really. :cool2

If you were going to bury someone like Cena over Sandow, who would it be?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The Miz by Hornswoggle please.

SQ.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bleach by Pratchett. 

:HHH2

Ever buried anyone in real life?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

By definition? No. :side:
Hypothetically? No. :side:

Better sig now?
The last was so hilarious


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Your old signature was obnoxious, this one is fine.

If you do remember, which signatures of mine were your favorite?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't remember, but I like Miley Cyrus.

Why are Region-Free DVD players so hard to come by?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Because you have 2 gifs in your sig.

Who currently has the best avatar on the forum?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The dude with Paige.
Really weird, I changed my sig before I had even seen that. Lol.

SQ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BOD. Tyrone Biggums>>>>>

The last time you cried and what about?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Was watching random DBZ videos on youtube a few months ago.






My eyes got watery and I got all emotional about it. Goku. :'D

SQ


----------



## Spartan Phalanx (Nov 3, 2013)

Watching the final episode of death note, man, very emotional

Favourite manga/anime/anything like that?


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

Would you like a free Xbox One?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

you didn't answer his question yo.

I don't know, probably Pokemon @ SP

I wouldn't even want one for free @ kyhoops

Favorite Wrasslin' moment?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk winning the WWE title at MITB 2011.

Last scene you saw from a show that had you in tears of joy? What was the show and scene if you'd like share?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Scott showing up at Dwight and Angela's wedding on The Office finale. I believed the fucker saying he wasn't involved in the finale.

Ever had homoerotic thoughts of one of your friends?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No.

Have you ever thought one of your friends sister was sexy?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, definitely.

SQ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Actually yeah I did. She had a great ass. 


If you were a waiter and a customer was being rude, would you spit in their food?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ugh, no, that's just gross beyond belief and would hope (even though there is) nobody that does it.

If your supervisor was being a douche, would you piss in his or her coffee if you had the clear chance? :troll


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Too risky if they were really a douchebag over time I'd spit in the coffee though 

Is the NFL too slow?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't really watch sports but from what I've seen when it's slow it's SLOW.

What's the absolute WORST popular sport?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd say Golf who actually sits down for hours on end to watch Golf!?:aries2

Are you a true sports fan or one of those dudes that just jump on the bandwagon during a team's high period?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

True fan man. Though I do bandwagon if my team isn't involved (finals, playoffs and that)

Favorite Movie One Liner?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry did I break your concentration? 

Favorite TV Series One Liner?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

'I am not in danger, Skyler. I am the danger. A guy opens his door and gets shot and you think that of me? No. I am the one who knocks!'

:walt or :jesse


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:walt

Favourite Beatles song?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Octopus's Garden, true story

fave Prince song?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

None :cesaro

Favourite hip-hop artist and/or track?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Public Enemy Shut Em' Down

Your sports teams & why?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Michigan State Spartans because my entire family attended school there.

Detroit Lions because MEGATRON

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Tottenham Hotspur and New England Patriots, both because my dad supports them and his dad did aswell. It's a family thing.

If you could pick one wrestling show from the past that you could attend, what would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Money In The Back 2011

Would you consider yourself opinionated?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I would, imo.

would you rather have your dream job and live check to check, or have a job you hate and live lavishly?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll take a job I hate and live lavishly.

Is there a job you would not do no matter how much it paid?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah. Sewage works or something like that, I'd rather kill people as a job.

Would you be sad if you'd have to leave WF today forever? And how would your leaving look like?


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> I would, imo.
> 
> would you rather have your dream job and live check to check, or have a job you hate and live lavishly?


My dream job is to live lavishly for a living. I'm not sure how to answer within the dichotomy you presented.

What is the worst thing ever?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Yeah. Sewage works or something like that, I'd rather kill people as a job.
> 
> Would you be sad if you'd have to leave WF today forever? And how would your leaving look like?


Yeah I'd be disappointed if I could never come back for whatever reason. If I was forced to leave I'd go out in a blaze of glory with porn gifs everywhere. If I left on good terms but knew I couldn't return, I'd probably still go down the porn gif route. It's the best way to leave a forum.

SQ


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> You choose 3 people from WF to get high with. Immediate teleportation. Who do you choose?





AlienBountyHunter said:


> Sono, Bleach and Blarg. That's missing out a lot of other awesome people on here though.





SonoShion said:


> Would you be sad if you'd have to leave WF today forever? And how would your leaving look like?


I think you already set up the answer to your last question, Sono.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah I'd be disappointed if I could never come back for whatever reason. If I was forced to leave I'd go out in a blaze of glory with porn gifs everywhere. If I left on good terms but knew I couldn't return, I'd probably still go down the porn gif route. It's the best way to leave a forum.


ah the Sheamus exit strategy, I respect that, its really the only way to go (never come back either Sheamus, you DICK)

next question - where has blarg been hiding recently?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> next question - where has blarg been hiding recently?


I've been dwelling in my Igloo with built-in Wi-Fi, comfortably hibernating like the Kodiak Bear of the desolate North. Unfortunately, i've been prematurely awakened last night via PM by a glorious Sheep lover from Wales asking me to join his Debating Crusade...




tl;dr version: pre-Holiday work schedule and errands can be a b*tch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What's the first thing that comes to mind when you read blarg's username?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A frog noise.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> A frog noise.


Is that a subtle jab at my native language? *Vas te faire foutre maudit bâtard!*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ha, I didn't event think about that poto. 

Does Blarg know that I'm actually a Frenchman?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Ha, I didn't event think about that poto.
> 
> Does Blarg know that I'm actually a Frenchman?


Blarg was well aware of this. (we conversed en français a few times in other threads).


We should totally replicate the French intervention of the 1830's here on the Forum, we could even change our avi's to our actual serves wearing Tricorne hats. Chargerbeam and that pseudo-Frog Anark would surely join the cause.


Notre jour viendra?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gaelle approves.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't.

What is wrong with the people in the Movie thread. all they like is artsy crap.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

They haven't watched enough popcorn flicks, you know the ones where you gotta turn your brain off to enjoy them, or all the great new sequels and remakes being made now.

Favorite Ryan Gosling role?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lars from Lars & The Real Girl

SQ I guess.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Probably Drive I guess.

Favorite Quentin Tarantino movie?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

If you had 24 hours to live, what would you do?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go out on my own terms, skydriving without a chute to catch Patrick Swayze who just robbed a bank in a Reagan mask into a volcano filled with Lava Sharks.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Get the biggest bank loan I could, fly to Melbourne to have a wrestling match so I know what it's like... and pay for sex :cena5

SQ


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Probably jerk off and pray a lot, most likely in simultaneous fashion.

There's 3 and a half hours left in your last day and you feel the most urgent desire to watch one last film. Which film do you choose?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Top Gun :cool2

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Something erotic; to die during orgasm. :kanye2

are drafts fun?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes.

Do you remember your first ever post on WF?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't. I wish I did. 

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Uhm, no?

What is a country you think has a lame flag?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Indonesia

can you cook? what's your best dish?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I only cook in bed. I dish up a mean sausage. :cena5

Same Question


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pratchett stole my answer. :draper2

What is a talent that you wish you had?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Playing guitar

Past or present, who do you think is the least attractive diva that was blonde?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tossup between Luna and Nicole Bass

Are you an organ donor?


----------



## Spartan Phalanx (Nov 3, 2013)

Nope,

Say you were in war times ( roman times, spartan times, anything ), what army would you want to be apart of?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SPARTANS! PREPARE FOR GLORY!

Favorite Pizza Toppings?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ham, cheese, pineapple

Yes I love an Hawaiian pizza.

Worst song ever?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Whatever your favourite song is. :rand

Has one of your favourite restaurants closed down?
There's a possibility one of mine is... :sad:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah a local pizza place was closed for a few years now. Had the best pizza.

You have the opportunity to motorboat any celebrity of your choice, who would you pick?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson was the first person on my mind, so her.

What in your opinion is the most interesting African country?


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I was gonna say Scar-Jo, too, but at 16, not now. I'd say Libya, there's a lot of shit going down there since the fall of Gaddafi, maybe Somalia, though, I don't know.

What European country do you find most interesting?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

France.

SQ.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Tie between Germany and United Kingdom.

Your favorite school subject?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Viscom or Specialist Math(srs).

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I could've done 'specialist math' but I didn't 'cause I didn't plan on doing anything in life requiring what was taught in it, so I just did 'business maths' :side:

Favourite was probably food & hospitality cause I was among the BEST IN THE WORLD class. A lot of subjects had potential imo but were treated shit and taught nothing (another gripe of mine with schooling); like health, 'physical education' and history.

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chemistry :heis

Favorite smiley?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:cesaro or :langston2

Waiting for the LAUREN MAYBERRY smiley I requested a few mins ago to be created 

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:kanye2

but if these were added...














:mark: :mark: :mark:

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If *this* gets made it'll own your beloved Ruby Rose so hard and everybody knows it Yaygar.

SQ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Too many. But the obvious picks here are: :hayley1, :cgm, & :zayn _(losing his Generico one was garbage)_

SQ. Too tired to think of a different one.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

OXI said:


> If *this* gets made it'll own your beloved Ruby Rose so hard and everybody knows it Yaygar.
> 
> SQ


That's asking to be photoshopped :curry2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:saul & :denzel

If you had to get a lawyer, would you call Saul? :saul


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't even know who Saul is. :draper2

Trees Are Never Sad Look At Them Every Once In Awhile They're Quite Beautiful. ?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

uuhh.. yeah sure Oxi... Sure buddy.

Best rep picture/gif in your cp right now?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive got a doggystylin Kermit the frog(dont ask), some meerkats, some hot polish talent but Ive decided to go with Jack Swagger takin a piss, its not the best(in fact its the WOAT) but if Ive gotta look at it then you do too
(thank you/fuck you WAGG)










whats the last book you started but couldnt be bothered to finish?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Palahniuk's Haunted. He's one of my favourites (I know you're not a fan Hanoi) but Haunted isn't one of his best. Though I did manage to get through the chapter that apparently makes people puke without barfing myself. Of course the scene being wonderfully disgusting made me love it even more. The book even has an unremovable parental advisory sticker on it, so take from that what you will.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Hunchback Of Notre Dame

What is an ancient civilization you are in love with? Or atleast, find extremely fascinating?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ancient Greece.

Favorite album of 2013 is?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Common Courtesy - A Day To Remember

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:kobe...

What is an ancient civilization you are in love with? Or atleast, find extremely fascinating?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

The mongols under the tutelage of Ghenghis khan. GOAT conquerors.

Which sounds better, star dust or star stuff?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Naito's.

If you were offered the position of president of NBC, would you take it?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Ive got a doggystylin Kermit the frog(dont ask)


I was in rare form that day. As soon as I found that I had to send it to everyone I could.
Ran out of rep quickly. Shot my whole rep wad in about 10 minutes. You're welcome.
___________________________________________

To answer the question, I can have no scruples if I so choose, so yeah. It's better than what I do now anyway.

Can I get a witness?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe

Why do people respect doctors so much?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Cause they save lives.

Do you respect your marine corpse? Why/why not?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

HitMark said:


> Why do people respect doctors so much?


cos they have the power to write them magical painkiller scripts:cool2



OXI said:


> Do you respect your marine corpse? Why/why not?


Marine Corpse would be a cool name for a zombie/army movie (it writes itself).
We dont have a *corps* at present afaik, that small country neutrality.

SQ to someone with a corps I guess


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> cos they have the power to write them magical painkiller scripts:cool2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly I know it was different to corpse but spelled it that way anyway :side:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

at least you didnt put Marine Core, which ive seen done (probably in the anything section), that could be the name of a techno sub-genre.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Of course I respect the Marine Corps. Even if my brother and sister were both squids.

Thinking of changing my name. Maybe adopting a gimmick. But I keep talking myself out of doing anything.
What do you suggest I should do?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you respect your local PD?

@ Pratchett DaFishGuy!? :downing:austin3


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Kind of.

As a whole I think Police are very important people but the ones around my area are useless as fuck and would rather dedicate their time pulling over P platers for no reason than apprehending legitimate criminals.

SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes I have some buddies that are cops so it gets to me when I see idiots saying 'Fuk Da Police'

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm actually thinking of going to school to a Cop/Investigator or Fireman (now that my lungs are finally healed), I was born for civil service so I guess yeah. But people in authority are still as flawed as the rest of us so you are going to get some bad apples no matter what the walk of life is.

Would you rather have a Snake as a pet or a Lizard?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Easily a lizard. Not a big fan of snakes or lizards but I think the Tuatara is cool as hell.

I don't think there's quite as many 'bad cops' as there are lazy cops though. 

SQ as McQueen.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

a Snake. I don't even know why.

Do you like your name?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

OXI is a good name.


SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I like it but no one seems to know how to spell it :kobe5

Funniest rep you've gotten?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

One member sent me a highly inappropriate one, and another sent me an autoplay vid. Combined they were hysterical. :lmao
But as I recall, I sent you a PM of it, so you know what I'm talking about. 

Same question.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The one with Kermit the Frog? :lol that was prob one of the funniest. That one with boobs I think in the royal rumble game was funny too.

Favorite character from Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive got some good rep from Pratchett, Jäger and Adrian Zombo but ive got to say the funniest ones are the Trailer Park Boys ones Zombo sends. Hilarious. 

Just went back and looked at my Rep and the Take Off Eh one that Pratchett sent me almost made me piss my self.

Edit: Damn Ratman you butted in line. Same question as Ratman.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's Always Sunny is the GOAT show and I love all the characters on there, but I'll go with Charlie. If we're talking minor characters aswell then the lawyer that hates them is awesome. Can't remember his name though.

Favourite James Bond?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Connery, I really like Dalton & Craig too. I don't like the less serious Bond's.... aka Moore.

Favorite currently running TV Show?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going to go with Doctor Who (or Inspector Space/Time). 

Dunno why, but it appeals to the child in me. I like the hints of darkness they occasionally reveal in the Doctor. The genocide, the megalomaniac who is only kept in check by having a human companion.

It's cool.

Best TV character of the last ten years?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Tosh.0

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's got to be Walter White hasn't it? Always compelling to watch and probably the best character development through a whole show, maybe ever.

Are you considering a Christmas name change?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

yes

what are you considering changing your name to for xmas?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't.

You believe in astrology?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

no it's nonsense and also what was the fucking point of answering that question if you 'can't'?

what are you considering changing your name to for xmas?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyKLAUS :mark:


What was the most awkward moment in your life so far?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Saying something stupid @ college

Does Kevin Nash deserve all the hate he gets?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

For being a plonker and a generally shit worker in the ring yes.

Although he has one of the best powerbombs ever.

What do you want/would you want your Christmas-themed name to be?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oxi is bisexual

On a scale of 0-Kanye West how big is your ego?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:kanye2

is Jäger gay?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I would say no, but apparently he's watching me, so I post civil. :side:

Ever lived up to your new year's resolution?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Ha, I wish.

How many Trublez do you have?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

1 in my user cp, because the signatures keep bugging out and the DIB one I had for 2 days when he got banned keeps resetting(?) 

Fave wrestling submission that is used in WWE today?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Killswitch

Will Bieber join the 27 club?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, he'll live forever while staying an obnoxious douche and annoying everyone for eternity.

Favourite De Niro film?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Casino.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Why are americans so arrogant?

Because we are stupid.

If you go out to eat, do you get a water, pop, or beer?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Fast food
Cuba hates them
Patriotism, ignorance and laws
Patriotism, ignorance and laws
Shit education, dumb people
Fast food
Shit education, dumb people
Patriotism, ignorance, laws, shit education, dumb people
Fucked if I know
Something to do with England(?)


Strong stereotypes.


DAMNIT RICHARDHAGEN :cuss:

Usually pepsi or coke, whatever they sell. If it's a restaurant and a glass of cola is like $4.50 I get free water. :side:


Luke Harper > Bray Wyatt? (Rhetorical. Answer is yes)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:cesaro

Where's the Lauren Mayberry smilie E?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

OXI said:


> DAMNIT RICHARDHAGEN :cuss:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No Lauren smiley? Such is life. At least there is an Oscar smiley. That is enough to make me happy. scar

When was the last time an innocent animal gave you the stink eye?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Meerkats do it all the time, even from tv, but we both know theyre never innocent (plotting bastards) so Id have to say one of the shit head cats infesting my street.

whats worse - giving someone the stink eye or giving someone the evil eye?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

evil eye. def.










the stuff of nightmares...

are you a member of the mile high club?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can be whatever you want me to be bby. :waffle

Suggest a good name change for my account.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fassbenderism.

Are you banned from any places?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:troll

Do you live for the applause?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No

Have you seen Walls? He might be dead.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Moved to NY to creep on Amber.

Last time you had female underwear in your hands?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Last weekend, but only because it was the roomates laundry and I needed to use the dryer so I took it out.

SQ


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Walls posted in the mma thread yesterday, and who cares anyway? :diaz

this morning, sono, though it was less exciting than it sounds.

SQ


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

A couple weeks ago, if my friend's mum didn't want her panties being explored by me then why should she just leave them undefended in the hamper? :side:

Fuck it, SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

In my previous life back when I was this hot lesbian chick in the 60s.

When was the last time you were watching something and just stopped watching mid episode because it was such shit? What was the show?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Raw last monday :HHH2


how much money have you got in your pocket/wallet right now?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

$46

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

£20.

Favourite YouTube channel?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fatawesome.

Films you found genuinely scary/disturbing?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That's my kind of films. Replace disturbing with tasty then we'll talk.

How did your first blind date go?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Implying people have blind dates these days...





































Do people have blind dates these days?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

They're called the morning after. :jesse

Why are all English horror films borderline shit nowadays?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

cos you havent seen *A Field in England*:mark: or *The Borderlands* yet (do it) .

whats the greatest English horror film ever?

(all answers other than *The Wicker Man* are wrong btw)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd put The Wicker Man(They're apparently screening this in Melbourne bama) second only to...... The Wicker Man(Nick Cage Edition). :brodgers

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

British english? Kill List probably.

You’re drunk and yelling at hot guys/girls out of your car window, you’re with?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

You
'cause I'd be yelling at hot girls but you'd force me to yell at the hot guys too so you can mention something about bisexuality :brodgers

ALEXANDER
THE ALMIGHTY HUMBLER
RUSEV

or

SASHA
THE BOSS
BANKS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ENZO
THE REALEST
AMORE'

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

There was a weekend? I didn't notice. I have worked for two weeks straight. But I will be taking this weekend off. There will be sex, whether I like it or not. #PrayForPratchett

Temps are really dropping outside. Should I abandon the crankbaits and just go with jigs from here on out?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

noodling or GTFO, youre not a real man if you die with the same number of fingers you were born with.


wearing Chuck Taylors with a suit - yay or nay?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yay. 

Are you a social media person?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Who is your favorite character from Family Guy?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Herbert

Who was better? Nathan Jones in Ong Bak or Kevin Nash as The Russian in The Punisher?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:kobe?

Are these movies?

If they are obviously I've never seen them so out of pure disgrace to Australia I'll say Nash. :side:


What was the last game you regretted _*not *_buying?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

GTA V

What game do you wish you could have?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There isn't a game I wish I could have really, if I wanted one I'd simply buy it.

Do you smoke?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Cigs no but I'll smoke cigars or smoke a hookah occasionally 

Do you drink?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

been on a health kick and largely off the booze since march, tea fiend nowadays, wish you could get tea in pubs, that be a good look.

favourite sport moment of 2013 so far?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

For me?

This whole AFL match 






Dat comeback :mark:

SQ.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Patriots beating the Saints with 10 seconds left on the clock.






Do you have trouble buying Christmas presents for family members?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

got a shitload of bros and sisters so it used to be but since we've implemented the Kris Kringle system its fine, only one to buy, find out from the Ma what they want, sorted.

most heartbreaking sport moment of 2013 so far?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Roger losing in straight sets to Rafa.

Do you like Real Time with Bill Maher?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

It's okay

Do you like ICP?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Does the Pope shit in the woods?

Why does anyone like ICP?


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

I liked them when I was younger. They were different and creative... these days I don't know...

Why is Weed still illegal? :\


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Depends on your country :brodgers

Is English comedy better than American comedy?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't think so, but then again I don't know many english comedians :draper2

Have you or would you ever go skydiving?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sometimes. Definitely better than most crappy mainstream US sitcoms but more obscure things like It's Always Sunny and Archer are simply GOAT. Then again we have Peep Show over here which is also GOAT. But most UK comedians suck so IDK.

NINJA'D BY ABROWN: I haven't but I would like to. Must be an amazing experience.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nah I haven't. My dad has and my mum bought her partner a ticket or w/e to do it and he was too scared heh.

Should abrown educate himself on the delight of English comedy? And should ABH explain how ANY ENGLISH COMEDIANS SUCK?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

abrown should. you should give him some names/shows to check out. ABH can answer the other question. or not.

do you swear in front of family?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

OXI said:


> Nah I haven't. My dad has and my mum bought her partner a ticket or w/e to do it and he was too scared heh.
> 
> Should abrown educate himself on the delight of English comedy? And should ABH explain how ANY ENGLISH COMEDIANS SUCK?


I like some UK comedians but a lot of mainstream ones are too generic for my liking. Simon Amstell is is my favourite but some say he's depressing. Abrown should simply check out Peep Show and get hooked on it. And the original The Office.

I swear the normal amount in front of my family. I don't believe there should be taboo words anyway, it's dumb.

What's your bedroom like?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

TABOO WORDS ARE DUMB. Mainstream UK comedians are good.

My bedroom is small, I have a queen sized bed in a corner and my desk next to it with mostly nothing but clutter around it with a straight walkway from the door to the bed/desk.

SQ?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

+1 for Peep Show, so good.

current bedroom is best Ive ever had, huge, high ceilings(you could legit hang a basketball net in there, true story), ensuite bathroom, 3 closets built in to wall (2 and a half of which are occupied by gf's clothes), always clean, pretty damn epic really.

what song is currently stuck in your head?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

now, thanks Hanoi. :kobe

SQ


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Are you CPR certified?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Woops ignore


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No, but my wife is.

Should I join TDL?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If you have the time, sure.

are you a member of the mile high club?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes (not really, im lying to look cool)

Have you ever come home drunk enough to fall asleep on the ground next to the toilet?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

No

Favourite Daily Show correspondent?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't have one.

Do you do the Roman Reigns roar OOOOOOOARRRGHHHH anytime you're about to lift something heavy?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

no, seems kinda somoan-specific. i let out more of a lazy white guy groan.


How old were you when you found out you were adopted


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Six. :cesaro

Was your first computer decent for its time?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, it was fantastic. Until viruses destroyed the hard drive. Thanks, Kazaa.

Have you ever seen your siblings nude, post puberty?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Commodore 64 was bangin'.

SQ

(wow just noticed this thread exists, fashionably late to the party)

EDIT: Fuck sake, fashionably late on posting as well.

Fortunately no.

Did anyone here use ICQ?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

As in the messenger? Nah, haven't used anything like that (unless you count facebook messages) for at least a year.

What kind of question was RYANPELLEY's?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

A different one

Did it ever bother you that Ashley, Carlton and Hilary on fresh prince were all different shades of black despite being siblings?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

still keeps me up at night.

if you had to torture Oxitron to death (like your life depended on it, or you were just bored and wanted lulz), how would you go about doing it?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

like this 





Why exactly, in your opinion, is OXI so awful?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

He isn't

You liking this season of HIMYM?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

who the fuck actually watches that shit?

thats my answer and the next question


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rush does. I fucking hate that show.

What is the worst "popular" show on television? The correct answer is True Blood


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Grey's Anatomy.

Are you liking this season of sons of anarchy?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No because i'm not watching it. While I don't hate it I don't really rate it as a really good show. The Shield was a million times better, as was Shawn Ryan's follow up _The Chicago Code_.

Show you wish didn't get cancelled so soon?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Deadwood.

SQ.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complete Savages.

Favorite wrestler in the company right now?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:cesaro

Should I buy Battlefield 4 or Assassin's Creed 4 for my PS4 tonight? 4 4 4 4 4


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I love AC Black Flag.. but I think BF4 just because of the 64 player map chaos.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for that question TAR...

Are you getting a PS4 or XBone? If so, when?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh woops I forgot to ask a question :lmao

PS4.. Probs in the new year.

umm.. SQ :saul


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

PS4, now.

What size are your shirts?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Medium.

What do you think of this gif?


Spoiler: gif


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice bump.

Why am I drawing 10 guests in here?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Because people were craving for an answer to your "awkward boner" question until you bitched out last minute. :draper2

Can you dance?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

theyre here for me.

thai curry or indian curry?

edit - ^if the beat is right...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha you bastard actually saw it? I knew no one would answer and the thread would be dead for a couple days.

Thai curry all day.

Most awkward boner, then?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Honest to God never had an awkward boner

Are you aware of CJ?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No.

Most awkward boner? (_because that is a question that deserves an answer_)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This one time at school, I think year 8 or Year 9 I was either 14 or 15 Can't remember. I was sitting leaning back on my chair when suddenly I just hard for no reason. Apparently everyone in the back row saw my buldge :lmao 

It's funny cause it's was brought up by a mate when we were reminising high school and I said him 'Dude I was 14, nobody has any dick control at 14, it's got a mind of it's own.'

SQ.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I think everyone's awkward boner story is going to come from early high school years :draper2

Mine was in a class once and a teacher asked me to stand up, I said "do I have to...?" And put it off for ten sec but still had to 
Covered it better than most guys though. They were shot.

SQ for buys






Jäger said:


> Medium.
> 
> What do you think of this gif?
> 
> ...


Jäger is playing GTA again?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

My awkward boner was on Tuesday when I saw Pratchetts long lost twin at Pizza Hut :3

SQ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

My awkward boner is right now after reading about giving a girl a boner 

Same Question


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My Awkward Boner is reading Pratchett has a boner and is talking about his boner on a Pro Wrestling forum.

Why has this thread become about boners?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Because boners matter! #proboner

SQ.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't think this is that awkward but its really the only boner I can clearly remember. In grade 10, this baaad Latina sat next to me at the back end of the class. I'm talking a dime piece. She was wearing tight black pants that day, white tank top, zip up hoodie that wasn't zipped (THANK YOU) and I could clearly see the cleavage and she had me sayin IS THIS REAL LIFE? I started to stare at her cleavage. She could tell I was looking at her tits from her peripheral vision but for a few seconds, she didn't cover her chest up because she probably thought I'd stop eventually. However, she realized I was a sick fuck with no fucks to give and wouldn't stop staring at her tits for eternity so she finally covered them up. The moment that happened was honestly awkward as fuck. And I got rock hard afterwards but I sort of hid it between my legs. 

EDIT: NINJA'D TWICE DAMN. 

Boners are a very interesting subject of matter that need to be talked about in depth. That is all.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Because Sono is an absolute creeper.

Why do women naturally get irrationally mad so easy? Serious


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Because their all wizards?










How big is Christian Cage's cock?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Because they haven't been pounded into submission, because they haven't been RAVAGED into oblivion, because they haven't had a cock shoved so deep up their ass that they would start crying tears of jizz. Get what I'm saying?

NINJA'D AGAIN. 

@Al Borland, I have no idea. You should ask this on kayfabe commentaries tho.

Did OXI change his location because his lazy ass didn't want to be reminded to go to the gym?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Did OXI change his location because his lazy ass didn't want to be reminded to go to the gym?


:side:

Absolutely not...

Nah the initial reason was because I thought it would just be generally better to have my legitimate location in the location field. Plus I stopped playing GTA.
:draper2

Should I change it back to TELL ME TO GO TO THE FUCKING GYM?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

How many people do you know have schizophrenia?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

1.

Why does CPR training cost so much?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

to keep hacks like you out.

whats the most expensive thing you own?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Some fancy watch my dad got me.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kUSEBNTrYP

Whaddya think of my voice ladies?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It's beautiful.

What's the last clip/song you've got in your Youtube fav list?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't have any songs in my YT favourites + I haven't used YT favourites for at least 2 years, but the last song I looked up on YouTube was "Tiptoe Through the Tulips", the 1929 original rendition.
:draper2

SQ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what's the longest you've been awake non-stop and why?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I was awake non-stop for over three days once. A combination of drugs, partying and adventure. Not sleeping for that long really messes with your head and I wouldn't recommend it.

Last thing you bought from eBay?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221294859663?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Last online purchase?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Never bought anything online.

Can Xonda be real competition for the likes of Ferrari and Lamborghini?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes. :side:

I just got asked this on skype so I'll ask it here...

If you discovered reincarnation was real, and that you actually get to choose what kind of person you will be reincarnated to, what would this person be like? What race? Where were you born? Which sex? What hair color? What eye color?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

A black woman with white eyes and red hair, born and living in Antarctica.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sasha Banks looks like a ******.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

GEEEEEEEEET the FUUUUUUCK ooooooout


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I think Sasha Banks is pwetty.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Tiefling with yellow eyes and black hair, living in ancient Rome. Eventually, I'd murder my way towards Emperor.

Three people, alive or dead, to take on a 30-hour train trip.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark Wahlberg, Hugh Jackman, Russel Crowe :saul

SQ.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Olivier Giroud, Christian Cage & Jager :ann2

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ryan Dunn, Kurt Cobain and Jean-Michel Basquiat.

Does Sasha Banks give off ****** vibes to you (you know because Oxi like her and all)?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Nah.

How about Tara?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not at all.

I like Sasha more for her skills and her character than her looks... :side: ...

THE BOSS SASHA BANKS?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Is possibly a ****** yo.

Is it true? :hayden2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Negatory.

STOP IT?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

When Cena turns heel.

Motorcycle.com or ATV.com?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That other one.

Will this post ninja Oxitron?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like a resounding "no"...

Pistol, rifle or revolver?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Six shooter revolver :agree:

Does Jäger give off ****** vibes to you? 8*D


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:scalabrine


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Transgender? No, not at all, but I wouldn't throw out the possibility of a pair of white trousers that are perhaps a bit too tight.

How is your eyesight?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

20/20 vision, bby.

Do you agree that Christmas music is trash?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't care, I still listen to my shit. 

Last illegal thing you've done?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Get stoned, I'm pretty boring.

SQ


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Driving drunk

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jaywalked...

Who is the most hardcore SOB out of Ghandi, MTB and I?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Depends who bangs a teenager first.

Do you wish you could have a hyper-trance 24/7? _(feel like this is 100% rhetorical)_


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know what a hyper trance is, but I do know that transcendental meditation is bullshit. So whatevs.

Has anyone else had a McRib since they came back?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, I had two last friday.

SQ I guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

never had a mcrib.



If you could go back in time a number of years and begin reliving your life at whatever age would you do it if it also resulted in you losing the same x-amount of years that you went back? 

For example if I'm 19 and go back 5 years to when I was 14 and was going to die at 50 normally(for whatever reason) I would then die at 45.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I would probably want to relive this current HoL game, knocking 20 years off my life... :batista3

SQ


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd go back 10 years to save my brothers life.



Spit or Swallow?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*goddamnit MTB *


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spallow.

Scotch or Martini?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Scotch.... don't like girly drinks... or as we call 'em around here Wayne Rooney's 


Where will you be when you get where you're going?*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Home.

Are you a CHOIR BOY compared to me? A CHOIR BOY?!?!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

6 feet under.



Would you rather be able to fly or walk on water and breath under water?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fly.

Would you rather have the ability to read people's minds or be given $1,000,000,000?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The money

Kobe or Magic?
*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Magic

You want to FUCK with me?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^no.

Kobe :deandre


Hard liquor or beer?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Neither

Could I speak to the drug dealer of the house please?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not present.


dirtbiking or quading?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

dirtbiking.

Favorite Game of Thrones character?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Jon

SQ


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*S


Vampire hot or Werewolf hot?*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess Vampire hot..

Because they sparkle and all dat gay shit. Werwolves are hairy motherfuckers.

sq.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Vampire but vampires like Blade not a Robert Patty style vampire :skip

Is Chris Sabins sweet sweet ass being wasted on women?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Vampire cuz immorality.

Speak of the Devil,

Sure, why not.

Al Borland just repped me this, should I be worried?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nah, because Al Borland is a Layla look-a-like.

Do you have the moves like jagger?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nah, but I have the moves like Jäger

Do you have the moves like Elvis?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Elvis has moves like me.

Who is the hottest woman in WWE history in your opinion?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The popular opinion is Trish Stratus..

But imo It's Stacy Keibler.

How do you rate Miley Cyrus (right now) out of 10?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Zero.

Last neg rep you got?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Some butthurt AJ Lee mark negged me with the message "_|_"

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

_"lel at you thinking it makes a difference"_ from Chismo, honestly 99% my of negs are from him.

SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

TaylorFitz dumb post. Think about what you just said for as second. After thinking I hope you discover why the post is so dumb 

What would you do if your partner turned into a juggalo/juggalette by night?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

If it was the 90s then it would be fine, everyone dug them in some form or another at that time.....its cool to rag on them now because of their idiotic fan base.


Thoughts on gay marriage?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm cool with it 

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Why not? They deserve to be as miserable as everybody else who is married.

Favorite 1980s sitcom?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Three's Company

SQ


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

SA

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Night Court

Last grey rep you got?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Honestly can't remember. Only ever got one I think.

Last song you listened to?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Break the walls down

Last thing watched on TV?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Orange Is The New Black.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Total Divas.

Soon. Sometime next year.

When you write 'lol' in a message, did you actually laugh?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

sportscenter this morning

biggest/worst lie you've ever told?

edit - double ninja'd

@ ABH - Nope

@Sono - sometimes


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I once told a level 5 clinger I'm gay so that she would fucking leave me alone. Totally disrespectful to the gay community, I know  , but it was either that or a marriage that would've ended in divorce.

What's your best feature?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My ability to parry in Dark Souls


Walk the line or Snort the line?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

snort the line and then walk it. come on.


SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Walk the line.

Is it true there are people who no matter what will forever be pieces of shit? Or does it just take a little more to help scumbag become better human beings?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the former. some people are just pieces of shit due to how they were used, their cognitive thinking, etc and it is impossible to change their line of thinking and how they act due to how their brain is. But they're a piece of shit because of how you judge them, so they would forever be a piece of shit in your mind due to the fact that they're just being themselves.


candy or ice cream?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ice cream, easily.

How many actual misogynists/misandrists do you know? Offline, not online.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Three

What was your last dream about?
*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was at this strange picnic when suddenly there were all these futuristic ships flying around fighting each other. Eventually they must have noticed all the people on the ground because they started dropping bombs on us. The bombs were horrible because when they went off they ripped people apart in the blast radius. I managed to hide in some protected areas, but then woke up before the bomb that landed in front of me went off.

Same Question


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I was on a plane with my brother. I didn't know where we were going, I just sat next to the plane window and watched the sun setting sky.

When's the last time you had revenge? And not over something petty like a prank, I mean something personal.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

About 2 years ago in high school

Who is the hottest actress over 50?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Stifler's Mom :jesse

Best butt in wrestling? (Male wrestlers only) :vince


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk

Who is the hottest person in WWE history? (Male wrestlers only) :vince5


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Hhmm as a straight male, randy Orton is a good looking man.

Are you a virgin?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope.

Adèle Exarchopoulos?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

"Do I get a rise out of oldest/highest parts the city?"
No

Is Vince McMahon on the low?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes 

If a random person off the street offered you $1,000,000 to have sex with them, would you do it? She also does not have or you will not get a disease from it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would do it for free.

Is that creepy?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nah.

Last time you watched porn?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Today! Angela White's got them THANGS!

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The day before yesterday.

Whaddya think of my new signature? Don't sugar coat it, tell me your thoughts.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the idea, the execution looks a little amateur though. Perhaps make a request in the graphics section?

Favourite set of song lyrics?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Take me down to the paradise city Where the grass is green and the girls are pretty. 

Im a Big guns and roses fan.


Mlb or nfl


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

NFL is closer to rugby, so that.

Do you watch F1?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Negative. Never reallly been into racing.

If you had to be blind with no arms or deaf with no legs, which would you choose?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Deaf with no legs.

Last good band/artist you discovered?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Wavves

Last band/artist that you used to like but don't anymore? What was the reason?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

RHCP - I still listen to the old stuff, but since John quit, I gave up on them. Before BSSM and after Stadium Arcadium I don't very much like them...

Do you sport any facial hair at the moment?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes I shave my head so like to have a beard to stop my head looking like an egg.

Country you would most like to visit?


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

SandyRavage said:


> Yes I shave my head so like to have a beard to stop my head looking like an egg.
> 
> Country you would most like to visit?


Raw Country! (<--Joke)

I'd have to say Brazil.

Who put the screw in the tuna, and why? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't recall Bill Parcells having surgery for anything other than his heart, so I don't know what you are talking about.

What do you want on your tombstone?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm thinking I want to be cremated in the Persian Gulf, but if I'll answer anyway. Uhm, probably something like _"Here lies the body of a very opinionated man"_.

Do you think people will ignore my current request in the Graphics Showroom AGAIN? :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't see why they would.

Will you gallop to the elegant dinner party with me?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't really know you but I never pass an opportunity to get some ELEGANT FREE FOOD and RIDE A FUCKING HORSE!

If you were starving and you had the choice between eating moldy cheese or moldy bread which would you eat.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Moldy bread.

Buried or Cremation?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't resurrect as either the savior or a zombie if i'm ashes. 

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HHH'd.

Last thing you spent money on?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Some form of Arizona brand based tea beverage.

Favorite year in professional wrestling?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

2001. Pretty much my first year and best year I got fully into wrasslin'

SQ.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWF/WWE it's 2001. Collectively in the world of wrestling it gets a bit harder. Probably 1992 & 2005. Former for specifically WCW & Puro. Latter b/c WWE was real good, TNA was booming, & the indies were bossy as hell all around. SUMMER OF PUNK.

When was the last time you referred to somebody as "chief"?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

When I was reinacting some Dane Cook joke at work most likely. 

Kill, fuck, marry - Chyna/Terri Runnells/Sunny (Current state)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I honestly don't think I've ever called someone "cheif" in my life.

Oh god, um, kill Chyna fuck Terri Runnells and marry Sunny then go cry in a corner :jose

Adèle Exarchopoulos?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my workmates after he told me to do a job.

'righto chief' 

*OH WOW TRIPLE NINJA*

Marry Terri
Fuck Sunny
Kill Chyna

She's alright I guess..

Has anyone been triple ninja'd like that before?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, you should have seen TTT back in its prime. I got whole page ninja'd a few times.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It was a bit early, but god damn McDonalds. Answer this question and what comes up is fast food. I rarely ever eat it. Go figure.

What makes a weekly edition of wrestling on TV "awesome" for you?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

probs this forum. I like to know I'm not only one having a sook :hb

Kanye West - Bound 2. Your thoughts?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

It's aight, interesting theme not overly fond of the execution.

How GOAT is GOATal Divas?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't watch it, does that make me an idiot? Before the show premiered you'd think it would be the other way around.

If you could visit yourself back in time, what period of your life would you visit and what advice would you give younger you?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

High School, def. Tell myself not to become a lazy dunce thinking doing school work was irrelevant. Also, express your confidence quicker while there. The hell's a matter with you? And also go for a jog to stop being a fat ass.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Two days ago.








@ABH ofc.

SQ


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Freshman year of highschool. "Don't fuck off. Do your homework"

Should I change my username to "Richard" or "Hagen"? or something else?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Those are a little bland, Hollywood Hulk Hagen or just Hulk Hagen would be better.

How many times in your life have you cheated death?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Never I guess. I mean the way I drive, I should be dead like 10x already if that counts.

You can eliminate one of your five senses to substantially strengthen the others, which one and would you do it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I wouldn't do it, I'd rather keep all five at a solid level. But if I had to remove one, I guess I'd go with smell. That's possibly the least important and it probably wouldn't effect my life too drastically.

What gender stereotypes annoy you?


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

that males have to hold it but women are allowed to release it anytime they want.

how many times did you eat a vajayjay?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

If she was clean, I'd be more than happy to do it. If not, I'll straight up kick her out of my house. I don't fuck with that.

SQ


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Cunnilingus isn't really my thing. I just either drill it or poke it.

Sports question: Broken legs and karate kicks from soccer, concussion and cracked ribs from gridiron football, hyper-extended arm from baseball, lost teeth and swollen eye from hockey fights, or sore fingers from whenever you receive a miscalculated pass in basketball?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Miscalculated Pass.

Water or sports drink?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Water.

this interviewer chick's accent... does it do something to you? it does something to me


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah sure.

If you changed your sex for a day how would you spend the time?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Probs touching myself for a few hours then trying to get free stuff or leniency because I'd be a woman.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Exactly what OXI would do.

What is your opinion on nihilism?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I believe it is very credible and one of the more realistic outlooks on life. 

If you could live in any city in the world, without having to worry about money, which city would you pick, and why?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If I could live anywhere without caring for the cost, LA, easily. Unless you mean I have unlimited money or something then I'd go with Las Vegas.

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah LA or NY.

SQ aswell.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Berlin in Germany. Germany is one of the finest places to live in this day and age, I know this because of research and family members who recently have come to live there. I'm a believer that Germany is a better place to live than North America, most of Europe, and even Australia.

SQ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I agree with TAR. NYC, LA, or maybe even Miami or Orlando.

SQ


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

As I mentioned to OXI, through rep, I'd prefer either one of NYC, Cologne, or Berlin. Ghandi sums up the greatness that is living in Germany, currently. NYC would be great, due to the city life, and the immensely large unlikelihood that I'd ever get very bored, there.

SQ.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

LA, because I don't ever want to feel like I did that day. Take me to the place I love...

If you have premium membership, did you pay the iron price?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes :jose

Best thing you've done so far this week.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Successfully hit on a coworker I've had a crush on for ages. She suggested I come over for a movie night. FUCK YEAH BOYS. :jordan

(Best part was I thought she wanted to go see a movie so I was like yeah I'll check out what's playing and all that and she's like no I have tons of movies we could pick from. Like I'm gunna say no to that shit. :bosh)

Top 5 favorite movies?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Love Exposure, Oldboy, Carlito's Way, Casino, Leon The Professional are 10's in my book.

How much money would you have if you'd get 20 bucks for every hour you've spent here approximately?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

five hundred pounds exactly

do you like extra topping?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

All day everyday.

Last time you winked at someone


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A few days ago. Sometimes when I'm out I like to wink at random people to gauge their reactions.

Do you own a Christmas jumper?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

No.

Do you serve a purpose, or purposefully serve?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I can confidently say I do neither. :kobe3

Do you like to experiment in the kitchen?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

anyone who's ever tried my beef & plantain omelettes will confirm that I DO eyton

favourite quote from Predator?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

"If it bleeds, we can kill it."

What should my Christmas username be?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ratdolph The Reindeer. I apologize, I can probably do better than that.

What should mine be?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ChristmasBountyHunter :miz

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Something to do with Rudolph came to mind for me too so I'd agree with ABH on Ratdolph lol.
I'm not very good with this shit. :lol

SQ?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Deck the OXI's..

:draper2

SQ.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If my rant catches on I could be CHRISTMACILIUM :draper2

I think your ones are too obvious TAR.
TheChristmasRocket or TheAussieKringle 

SQ


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

CLAUXITRON (The X is pronounces as an "s")

Yeah... I'm not very good at this, either :lol

SQ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Santa_For_WHC :draper2

SQ


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Green Tree Red Lights (IDK, Green because of Green Bay Packers)

SQ


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rhodes_For_Santa

Are you fucking tired of having the SQ asked over and over again?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

RudolphSanta_For_WHC :rrose1

Is Noël a good Christmas name or should I go with something that involves Jäger?

:kobe5

No.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Change your name to EGG NOG.

Should Jager become EGG NOG?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

No, he should become Jäg Nog.

Should Jäger become Jäg Nog?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ONLY IF IT'S CAPITALS.

ONLY IF IT'S CAPITALS?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fuck capitals, that shit is too mainstream. :lelbron

Is aids of the brain contagious?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

But according to people who dislike differing opinions I am a contrarian because it makes me feel special so why would I do something mainstream a la capitals JAGER?
:kobe

AIDS of the brain is contagious only if you care about getting 500 points of rep on a piggyback post :kobe3

Still looking for XMAS name suggestions? CLAUXITRON was pretty good to be fair but I'm no longer Oxitron.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

CLAUXI, but since you're a contrarian it should be Clauxi or clauxi.

Should I go for the partying hat trick tonight or let the liver rest up? I'm going out regardless :rrose1


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CLAUXI has a KKK vibe :$ I'm not THE RACIST PRIMER.

Stop drinking coz it's for women and tryhard wannabes :rrose

ANTONIO CLAUSARO?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't listen to OXI, go for that hatrick. Think of the bitches.

Yeah not as good.

What cha have for lunch? :saul


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't have time to pack a lunch for work this morning so I had a Hershey bar at around lunch time.

What is a man?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

A Macho Man















:saul.

On a scale of amazing to GOAT, how awesome is Mitchell Johnson?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Calahart said:


> What is a man?


An adult male, that's it. Yeah, I felt the need to answer that.

Anyway as for AussieRocket's question, I'd give Mitchell Johnson a 8 since he's pretty good looking.

When was the last time you prank called someone?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe in about 2008. I was never really good at that.

Is Gandhi being a little bit too anal over A$AP's signature? I think it was made well. :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

(I was hoping someone would get the reference to my nerdy question, but it was a small chance anyway.)

I wouldn't know about that. A$AP does tend to have nice sigs.


What is your favorite movie?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Big Lebowski or Indiana Jones & The Last Crusade depending on my mood.

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Shawshank Redemption & The Departed.

SQ.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What was the last you ate that you regretted?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tbh I can't remember

Last time you drank alcohol?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

8 years ago, took a sip of wine.

SQ


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunday, glass of wine with lunch.

Last time you got totally shloshed?


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Can't remember *wink wink*

Ever thrown up from drinking something disgusting?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, V8 juice.

Gol digga or Gold igga?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Whatever pleases you, but I'd have to lean towards Gol Digger. Sounds nicer to me. I know I ruined the question. :

Best Alice in Chains song?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Angry Chair.

Last time you were legitimately annoyed?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton/Cena staredown at SS
:no:

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

This aspie prick that is currently stalking me.

:rrose1 or :mk1charlie3?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The second.

Are you more successful with women/men with long hair+mustache or short hair+shaved?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

So far I have only dated guys with short hair, but I find guys who can sport long hair especially attractive. Maybe my future man will have long hair this time.

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Most of the women I have attracted in my life had long hair and mustaches. 

Same question.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It varies, just anyone who may look like a power top.

Would you rather be a manufactured popstar or be an astute, relatively unknown producer/lyricist?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Manufactured popstar. A la Gaga. 

SQ


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Relatively unknown and work to build my own brand. I don't like being told exactly what to do any having shit just handed to me. Be better to work for it.

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll be a manufactured popstar if it gets me 15 minutes and a load of cash. Not ashamed to whore myself for the masses.

SQ


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Manufactured popstar. I'm more of ca follower than a leader by comparison.

Innie or outie belly button?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Innie

Favorite store at your local mall?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sports Chek

Favourite beverage to drink at the bar?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Coca Cola ositivity

Sex with someone of your own gender or a shemale?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Neither.

Favorite Michael Jackson song?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Spoiler: my answer











SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

EDIT: Actually no this one :side:






Favorite Bruce Springsteen song?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Atlantic City or this specific rendition of Lost in the Flood, hell the whole Hammersmith Odeon '75 show is fucking amazing. Its hard to pick just one though






Actually after further thought Darkness at The Edge of Town deserves a shout too.

Will you allow Cranberry Sauce to even touch your plate if you are celebrating Thanksgiving tommorrow?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutely not.

Do you support jihad against green bean casserole?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes.

If Sadie bebe was sitting at your feet, tounge out and tail pounding while you at your Thanksgiving dinner(if applicable), would you slip her bits of turkey and stuffing?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Of fucking course.

Why doesn't Oxi drink?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Because he doesn't want to end up like those drunken fools on World's Dumbest.

If two police officers crash into each other at an intersection which one gets the ticket?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

@ Make the Grade Depends on the situation were they in pursuit or driving negligently?

@ OXI Already tried sex with a shemale, I wouldn't have sex with someone from my own gender unless it was Giroud or Debuchy :hayden

LA Beast or Furious Pete?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What the hell are they? :$

Why does jäger think not drinking is so bad when we are on a wrestling forum? CM PUNK SXE HOMIE


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cause he drinks BLEACH..


8*D

I've been thinking about replacing my avi.. what would you recommend? :hmm:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cause the liquors calling the shots now Oxi.. Much like it does in my entire day to day life..

Whats your favourite movie moment


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

LA Beast






Or

Furious Pete






:batista4


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

OXI said:


> What the hell are they? :$
> 
> Why does jäger think not drinking is so bad when we are on a wrestling forum? CM PUNK SXE HOMIE


:kobe Nigs I ain't saying not drinking is bad.

anyway

Crystal Pepsi

Why is Oxi assuming shit?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OK, this thread has gotten off track, and I will set everything right.

@ TAR

Your new avy should be some variation of this:









@ Takers Revenge

When Darth Vader turned on the Emperor to save his son Luke.

@ Jäger

It's OXI. What are you going to do?



And now. Going forward...

Which member here on WF would you most like to answer a question from?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

xD7oom 

What is your honest opinion on gender roles?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice.

What haircut do you currently have?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Crew Cut.

How big is your apartment/house?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Reasonable size 

Do you celebrate wrestlers birthdays?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

lol no.

do you like the penis?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think so.

Looking for a new partner Rachel Riley?


----------



## YIK (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah buddy

Like pizza?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Love pizza, especially sausage with peppers.

Do you like rainy weather?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Depends I guess. If I want to do something outside then I'll be pissed its rainy but other than that I don't mind.

What should my Christmas name be? Thinking of something related to my username or something from Home Alone 1 and 2.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Buzz Mccalister

Whats your favourite stoner comedyÉ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not sure if I have a favorite but

Cheech and Chong Up in Smoke
Harold and Kumar 2
Friday and 
Grandmas Boy are all good

SQ


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

QS

What're you eating for dinner?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Just ate a pizza and it was mmmmmmmmgood.

Would you rather be a one-legged bolivian orphan or a lightly buttered crumpet humper?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ANYTHING BUT MISSING A BODY PART. I THINK.

Do you like the penis?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah but only the shemale penis

Did you ever get THE talk from your dad, American Pie style?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

My dad's dead. Stepfather? Nope.

How many, by your estimation, how many ice cream cones have you eaten in your entire life?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

More than 900.

There are people who think that most Scandinavian/North Europeans are actually aliens called Nordics. The belief is that while some Nordics are cool with humans, many of them are plotting against all of humanity. Whaddya think of that?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I believe that theory to be a falsehood.

Domino's or Papa John's?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pizza Hut

Toasted hoagie or Calzone?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Papa John's is the best order out pizza I've ever had.

*Edit: Toasted hoagie.* snaked

What were the last words you spoke aloud?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

_"God damn it"_

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't remember, actually. But I did just fart and it was really loud, so I'll go with that.

Have you ever dusted crops with your significant other walking behind you?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

That sounds hilarious, but no.

Suppose a movie is made about your life, what would the credits song used for the movie be?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Something insanely boring. :draper2 No idea what.

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd either go with something melancholic or bitterly ironic, depending on how the movie ended. Maybe:






or






Favourite movie to watch around Christmas time that isn't a Christmas movie?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hmm:

Well.. techincally, it isn't really a Christmas movie.










Favorite Christmas movie? Since we're in the spirit :hb


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Elf. The undisputed GOAT Xmas movie. And if you don't think so...










SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I disagree :side:










Favorite Christmas song?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

^









you already know. Tossup between HA and HA2 for my favorite






favorite christmas memory?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

This one time my step brother and I found our gifts and opened a few up to see what we were getting. The main things we got, which were Transformers, we both agreed we wanted what the other was getting. So we switched the tags on them before Christmas morning. When we opened them up, both our parents looked a little confused, but went along with it since we both seemed happy about what we got.

Favorite thing you got for Christmas that you weren't expecting?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

A full sized air hockey table. 


Home Alone 1 or 2?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Both GOATS. but HA2 by a hair because of NY. Nothing like NY around xmas time.

Have you ever run away from home?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I used to want to run away, thinking my family would kill me since I'm an ex muslim and the punishment for male apostates in islam is death. I was real young though, and time showed that they my folks were cool with me the way I am.

Do you really give a shit about the _"spirit of Christmas"_?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not as much as I did before. As I stop and stare at the christmas lights, I realise my future keeps getting blurrier every year, and the only clear image that wanders in my lonely thoughts is a picture of my shattered heart.

Anyway, best gift ever you had for Christmas?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

An Xbox 360

SQ


----------



## StuartMcNeill (May 29, 2013)

Beats by Dr dre headphones. 

If you got stranded on an island and you can have one item, what would it be? 

(no wishes etc..)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sex puppet. I'm talking those for 4000 bucks.

Should you rather lose or gain weight?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Given my height/weight I could stand to gain a few kilos

Modified CRX or Stock S2000?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Umm...no clue. I guess the CRX since it's modified as opposed to stock :draper2

have you ever vandalized something?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, graffiti :rrose3

Does the aligning of this post to the right rustle your jimmies?​


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

It took me like 15 minutes to read it.. I didn't understand 

What's your opinion on The Godfather?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

classic movie, although I actually prefer part 2

should BLEACH only post right aligned from now on?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes....

Should I really though?​


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I honestly don't care, do whatever you feel like doing lad.

ATTACK ON TITAN QUESTION. :side:

If you were to join the fighting forces in the Attack On Titan world, which force would you choose? The Military Police? Stationary Guard? Or the Survey Corps?

For those who don't know the anime, would you rather join Police who live in safe walls and do almost nothing and get paid OR join guards who protect walls from TITANS or actually join forces who go outside the walls to fight TITANS?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blate go outside and fight the giant condoms, then go fuck the wall-protecting bitches innit

oh wait, i don't have a question

wait, yeah, if you came home and found me fucking your girl, would you

a) cry
b) go for your gun (which I've already reloaded with blanks so when you shoot me I can pretend to catch the bullets, lol, choose this one please)
c) wet yourself and then cry


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A and B. 

Has anybody ever complimented you on your ass?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah. My roommate in prison.

How would you rate 2013?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

9/10

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

5/10 Not been an awesome year for me but not as terrible as last year was.

Favorite X-Men movie so far?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

X-2.

SQ.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Same Answer! 

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

First Class.

Most money you've ever spent on one item?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

about 1.2k for a full HD 1080p tv (I think so, memory is hazy got it last year)

SQ


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

R4000 on my guitar amp

You play any instruments?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I wish I could :mk1charlie4

Have you ever been arrested?​


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't remember, probably.

If you're going clubbing, are you with a group, a bud or alone?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alone. I don't need witnesses. Oh wait you mean going to the club don't you. I don't go to clubs very often, I don't really live in that kinda city, but I guess its always been with a small group.

Lets go back to the have you been arreated question.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No, I always get away with everything I do.

If one race of human beings really were aliens from another planet who came to earth centuries ago, what race would they be?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Egyptians..

:side:

Repeat Sono's Q: If you're going clubbing, are you with a group, a bud or alone?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A group

You only just find out that the woman you're about to have sex with is a transsexual, do you still fuck her?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck no, that would freak me out too much.

What is with people on this forum and their fascination with Trannies? :kobe


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I have no idea McQueen.

SQ.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Who loves wieners?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I do love the sausage :curry2

If you had to go on an a reality tv show, what would it be?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Survivor - I'd win after I got a hold of an axe.

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Joe Schmo

Have you ever been hit on by a member of the same sex?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

No. Thank god.

SQ.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Quite a few times, didn't care and just took it as a compliment.

Suppose the love of your life somehow gets an incurable disease that causes them to become asexual, they no longer ever get horny and think sexual activities are disgusting, would you still be with them?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

My friend Matt is gay. We were all really drunk one night and he was asked if he was attracted to any of his straight friends and he said me. It wasn't awkward. It is what it is. Whatever. He knows I'm team vag all the way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why can't MM88 ask a question after answering one?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cause he was too busy thinking about what gif to post next

SQ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

McQueen already said it

last time you did some type of public speaking?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Too long ago, can't remember but I was still a lad.

What's the last porn clip you've watched called like?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was Chanel Preston dressed as Lara Croft doing some dude with a crooked dick which was distracting.

Again with the porn questions, surprised a ****** wasn't involved so how long until someone comes in here and asks "whens the last time you watched ****** porn?"


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Thursday, Specifically 2 solo scenes

Have you accidentally viewed gay porn?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Accidentally? :cesaro




You have to pick one: Sex with a male-to-female ****** or sex with a female-to-male ******.

:cesaro


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Already had sex twice with a M to F transexual so M to F

Sex with a guy of your choice or sex with a $2 crack whore that has Hepatitis


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I can do without the Hep, so give me the man of my choice.

Is anyone else tired of the cold weather yet?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I love the cold weather.

Favourite ever wrestling faction?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No, I love cold weather. I wish it could be like this every year.

Edit: God dammit, ABH.

It's probably a tie between Shield and Hardy Boyz. No lie.

What was the strangest rumor you heard during your high school tenure?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

NWO.

Ninja'd :side:

There was a rumor somebody gave this dude (who was an ugly motherfucker) head in one of the locker rooms after recess. Was a funny one.

If you had to write a 1000 word essay on a movie, what movie would it be?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Love Exposure.

Favorite alcoholic drink?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Any David Fincher film.

Strangest rumour I heard in high school was probably that a girl purposely took a shit on the floor to gain sympathy from someone. Or something like that, I think it was probably bullshit but its always fun to think how these rumours get started. There's probably a few other gems I've forgotten.

NINJA'D - Anything to get my legs to stop working.

On a scale of 1-10, what's your Christmas spirit?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

3. Completely no fucks given tbh

SQ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How many times do you masturbate in a week?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

2 or 3 maybe?

If you had 24 hours to live, which crimes (if any) would you commit?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd rather spend my last days with loved ones and be remembered as a good person by them, so no.

Suppose the love of your life somehow gets an incurable disease that causes them to become asexual, they no longer ever get horny and think sexual activities are disgusting, would you still be with them?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah but we should come to an agreement that I'm getting sex somewhere else. 

How many of your friends know that you're posting on a Wrestling Forum?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

None, they all think I'm dead.

If you were on your death bed and could choose one song to play you out, what would it be?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oasis - Supersonic

SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Last thing you searched for on google?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

John Legend songs & The Roots, been listening to a shit load of them recently.

SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Aisha and Lisha

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

40 guests in this thread :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

WE BRING DA RATINGZ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I googled for Cowboys Stadium pictures because that's where WM32 is going to take place.

How many hours are you averagly sleeping?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

A good 9 hours I reckon.

If you had to decide between Chicken & Fish, which one would you take.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fish

What do you think life would be like if Joe Pesci was always voices in your head always insulting you?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Probably far more relaxed and concentrated than at present. I'd at least appreciate the honesty of the voices 

Would you describe yourself as a fairly modest human being?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I would've told to go get his fucking shinebox and move on with my life.

Ninja'd :cuss:

I'm hardly modest. I can get quite arrogant and over confident at times.

Actually that's a good question. SQ :saul


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Not really

Who would you rather be in HS Michael Cera in Superbad or Jim from American Pie?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jim from American Pie so I can stare at Nadia's boobs in person

What was the worst gift you received?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

A bible

Best gift you've received?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

N64.

It was my pride and joy throughout my Childhood :lol

Worst gift you've received?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Step sister gave me a Creed CD once.

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Something similar.

Nickelback Album and T-shirt from my aunt :no:

SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Already answered

Is Kill Bill a movie within a movie?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think so...

Your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

JAGER KNOWS.
:cesaro

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Blood.

What are you a self-declared expert at?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jacking it.

If you could only post in three threads on WF, which three would you choose?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

General Movie Discussion, Random Pictures & RAW Discussion thread.

Who from this board would you like to meet irl?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister Claus and Vince

SQ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pyro just for the curiosity.

Favorite type of porn?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

big tits and or big booty anal

which event would you like to go back in time and witness?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing super historical but Springsteen & The E Street Band live at the Hammersmith-Odeon, London UK - Nov 18th 1975

SQ


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Live Shit: Binge & Purge '89 in Seattle

Worst plot twist in any movie you've seen?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Edit: fuck, ninja! Never me mind.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't really think of a plot twist, probably because I'm tired as hell, but I do remember thinking about the movie called Triangle from 2009 and how awkwardly weird and a fairly average attempt at a time travel based movie... or whatever the fuck they were going for.

Favourite type of porn? (That GOAT abrown answer. :lol)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lesbian couples or threesomes.

Can you count to potato?​


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I can count to french fries even.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

PA-TAY-TO

What do you consider more "weird" (or "less normal"), Tony Atlas' foot/boot fetish or transsexual fetishes, for a lack of better stating?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:kobe

:kobe?​


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:kobe3


What's your favorite and least favorite thing about me?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

You're a good G&T poster.
And I have to vs you in my first competitive draft. :sad:

SQ
:side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You're a ******
Sometimes you're not

SQ​


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I disagree with Jager. 

I agree with Jager

Same question just regarding yours truly.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Sometimes you go on a tangent in Rants! 
Other than that you're all good. 

SQ
BUT
SERIOUSLY


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Good guy
You hate HHH :jose

are you claustrophobic?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No.

Are you afraid of heights?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Would you rather give up drinking anything forever or give up eating anything forever?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Eating, so I can live. :kobe









:vinny smiley?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kinda gay.

What's your favorite and least favorite thing about me? :agree:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks - Personality... or the other way around idk. :side: Nah...

Favourite: AUSSIE CONEXION yo
Least: You go for Carlton.

Best Pixies song?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Too many good ones to name just one:

Monkey Gone To Heaven
No. 13 Baby
I've Been Tired
Where Is My Mind?
Hey
Head On
Hang Wire
Tame
Gouge Away

TV show that you wish would return for a one-off special?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Giant.

Why is Alien not bothering going on with IRIS?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've watched two, and the latest episode ended with a sweet cliffhanger. I'll probably continue and finish it after xmas. (Y)

Has Sono watched Black Mirror yet?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Probs not.










what do you think of this gif?



LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> Eating, so I can live. :kobe


You can survive longer by drinking rather than eating :kobe​


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think that it's not a gif. :lol

Pitt the Elder or Lord Palmerston?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The fuck are they? :side:

SQ so Smash can get his answer.



Le Père Noël said:


> You can survive longer by drinking rather than eating :kobe​


That's why I said I'd give eating up. :kobe


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:rose1 my bad​


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Had to look up who the hell they were. Palmerston I guess because his power sideburns>>>>>>>>>>>>the other guy's powdered wig

would you ever join a winter bathing group?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A what? Is that like a Polar Bear Plunge?

Stone Sour or Slipknot?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't listen to either brother. :side:

On a scale of John Cena-Booker T, how well can you do the spinaroonie?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm a big johnny.

SQ :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

@ McQueen - Yeah, like the Polar Bear Club. Didn't know that was the proper term until a little while ago

@ Calahart - Christian

would you ever go in a zero g plane?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

You're all uneducated muppets. :jose






For sure if I had the money.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Only if I had enough money to go and still stay filthy rich, otherwise no.

Who is the last person who hugged you tightly recently?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

My girlfriend.

Is the name 'Elf' a bad name for a fluffy white cat with a slender face?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's alright.

What's your favorite and least favorite thing about me?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't know much about you so...

_Favorite:_ You are a Christian fan

_Least Favorite:_ You like Eva Marie? I don't know, you have her on your signature?

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Favorite: Shingeki no Kyojin.

Least Favorite: You dislike the greatness of Eva Marie and The Bellas.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:kobe

:kobe

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

???


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

SQ


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes.

Favorite Mustache ever?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Your mum's :kobe3

Why don't I have a question?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Because you want to have sex with me.

What's a good guy name that starts with an A?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

My name.

Why is cricket so lame?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It isn't.

Yes or no question for OXI. Does your mum know you're a loser? :vince2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:sad:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:vince2

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Why did TAR even vote? :kobe


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cause I do what I want.

Why is OXI so mad over my vote :hayden3


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cuase he does what he wants. :vince2

Why does HN think we were asking for too much?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cause he does what he wants.

Why does HN do what he wants?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Because you're a little girl :hayden3 etc

SQ for Smash-related purposes I guess


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Because he won the last draft and now thinks he's a cool kid, but he'll never be Australian.

Let's be real for a minute now. Soundgarden or Alice in Chains?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

AIC all the way.

Do you think the President of the United States gets 3 secret murders like that Simpsons episode where Lisa is President?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

3?

Only 3?



Your grandparent(s) hear a noise outside their house late at night - it sounds to them like someone's trying to break in. They call you and tell you immediately. What do?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Chuck from the Bronx or Shoenice?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Shoenice is an absolute moron so Chuck I guess.

Biggest scumbag moment you've had?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

When I took back a game at Eb Games without realizing I hadn't put the disc back in the case and when I opened my ps3 the game was still in there.
Got a full refund for returning an empty case :ti and I didn't even give the disc back.

Some people call it scummy, but I reckon the motherfucker should've checked the case 8*D 
Dude probably got sacked over it to because I haven't seen that guy since (this happened 2 years ago btw)

I've decided to switch up my avis, but which do you prefer: Yvonne Strahovski or Emma Stone? :hmm:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

This chick is ten times more obnoxious than the pic of Emma Stone that looks like she's laughing at me. :jose

Neither?


Or Emma I guess.

What's the longest you ever waited outside for someone?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

about 40 mins

last time you cussed someone out?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Probably 3 weeks ago

Which of these upcoming movies do you want to see the most?

Anchorman 2
American Hustle
Wolf of Wall Street
Saving Mr. Banks
47 Ronin
Grudge Match


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

american hustle

what does the fox say?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no fucking idea. 

Who do you think should win the Rumble?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Roman Reigns. I know it won't happen so CM Punk.


SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bryan or Punk would be great. Them being the final two would be awesome. If not them then a returning Lesnar would be an amazing moment even though it's far fetched. I like Reigns a lot but there's no way he should win the Rumble and be in a title match at Wrestlemania yet.

What should be the title match at Wrestlemania 30?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lesnar vs Orton, CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan, CM Punk vs John Cena, Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk.

WWE will find a way to NOT pick one of those.

Will you stop watching if WWE even fucks up the 30th anniversary? I know I will.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eh, probably not. WWE is pretty shit now with how they're treating my favorites and their stupid storylines and feuds but I still watch.. mostly out of habit.. but also because I'm a wrestling fan. And WrestleMania has been underwhelming for years so I'm not expecting WrestleMania 30 to blow me away.

SQ


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Most likely no and when is it?


You are given the opportunity to work with any wrestler of your choice. Who would it be?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ziggler, obviously. He will sell my crappy moves flawlessly, and make me look awesome.

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bob Holly of course.

What's your least favourite colour?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Orange

Have you ever wanted to visit a country because you just felt that country was just mystical? If so, which country?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ireland. There is some crazy haunted shit there. I think.

In a blackout, have you ever mistakenly grabbed a Fleshlight instead of a flashlight?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

No, tmi btw.

Benny Cousins or Jordan Crawford, which would be a better username?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Adèle Exarchopoulos.

Did you just try to speak the name out?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

After your question, I did.

Which country would you prefer to live in: England or Germany?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

England. Even though it's pretty shitty here.

What's your opinion on Eva Marie?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

God awful in the ring, seems obnoxious, her red hair makes her look stupid, her voice is annoying and believe it or not I think her face is somewhat weird to the point in which she even looks kinda ugly.

Vikings or Ancient Greeks?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lol

Ancient Greeks. 

What's your favorite video game of all time?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Halo 3

Do/did you have a lot of acne?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Edit*

@Christmas Nostalgia: Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines.

@Ratman: Nah, my family have fucking awesome genes and none of us dealt with that shit.

What's a gaming series you'd wish came back? Like, an old PS2 game that never came back on the PS3.


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

chrono series 

How old is the world in your opinion?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Billions of years.


Describe the last dream you had to the best of your abilities.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was arguing with my wife about what stuff we would leave behind as we moved out of a house. We were sneaking away from persecution Von Trapp style and I didn't want a lot of baggage. Somebody's sister was there and I told her she could take a sleeping bag if she wanted. Then we all compromised and took one thing before we fled. Next thing I know I am rolling down the hill on a makeshift skateboard with my son and trying to avoid wiping out where the bridge has collapsed. My wife is on foot, but she manages still to keep up a la Michael Myers. Immediately thereafter I am in a local park trying to find new lodging, but it falls through. So I attempt to flee back home but when I get to the top of the steep hill, I chicken out because it is too much for me to go down on a makeshift skateboard. So I turn to go back and end up wiping out into an old building that I thought was abandoned. But there is an old guard there who lets me out, where I call my wife to come pick me up from my predicament by a payphone across the street, into which my wife yells at me for being stupid and what did I do to the car as I am on the damn skateboard again.

Why do dreams have to be so confusing?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No idea.

If you were to hire a bunch of musicians to play a song perfectly for your soul mate with you signing the song assuming you have a pretty good voice, what song would it be?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

If I still had a soulmate it would probably be Heroes from Bowie.

Same Question.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Dance (A$$).

Have you watched a SMARKBUSTERS YouTube video yet? I suggest you do.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

No I haven't

Do you like the taste of Thüringer Sausage?


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Dib said:


> No I haven't
> 
> Do you like the taste of Thüringer Sausage?


Worst. Pick-up line. Ever.

What is the second worst pick-up line ever?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

I'm on the toilet. who invented wheel barrows??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know who invented the wheel barrow, but here is a modified German Suplex from a Wheelbarrow hold:









:troll


Should I change my name to something other than RhodesForWHC once the Christmas Special ends, since the WHC is no longer an active title?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, you should. RhodesForWWEWorldChampion?

Would you strip dance to the world live for 30 centillion dollars?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Names_of_large_numbers


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes. I would be rich as fuck, and would own many homes around the world, having multiple identities, and somehow manage to keep who I really am secret.

Same qestion I already asked


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Rhodes For WWEWHC.

:draper2

How bad are some of the Orton marks right now?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Horrid

Ever drunk expired soda?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably.

What's a song that you think could be a good theme for any wrestler?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Specifically for Randy Orton:





Gimme More (of a reaction).


Why is Orton such a shitty everything? :side:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:draper2 maybe you should give your reasons, OXI

have you ever been thrown out of a place?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I have. Been thrown out of hockey games but that probably doesn't apply so ill answer again.. Twice on one night my hockey team got thrown out of a bar, first a strip joint then a sports pub.

Is breakfast the best meal of the day?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, because it can be had at any time of the day.

When was the last time you had breakfast for dinner?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

sometime last week. I want to say wednesday

Do you have any musical abilities (sing, rap, play instrument)?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No. Would be neat if I knew how to play guitar or something though. 

What is your favorite thread on the forum?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/1059409-zombo-reviews-official-thread.html

Have you had your review done yet?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep, Zombo reviewed the rep I sent him.

Last event you bought a ticket for?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Post Mania RAW.

Last illegal thing you've done?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Drinking alcohol at a party a few weeks ago.


Last time you laughed in tears?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

About a month ago


Do you still believe in Santa Claus?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No. Stopped believing when I was 7 years old.

What age were you when your eyes were opened?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I have no fucking idea.

Cookies & Cream ice cream?


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

Sure! 

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know, cereal?

Disney's animation movie question: Tarzan or Mulan?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tbh I've seen both but I really don't remember much of Tarzan so I guess Mulan.

Favorite Disney character?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hard question, but I'll go with Tarzan.

Question for those who played the PS2s Jak & Daxter series: Who is your favorite in all of the 3 Jak & Daxter games?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jak in the first game.

Favourite Jak & Daxter game?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

None. I got stuck on whatever one I got within minutes of playing it so I gave up. :side:

Why do people think calling a woman a transsexual is a smart 'insult'? :kobe


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Because they're ass backwards bumpkins

Do you like Against Me!


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The question as it stands - no

Add a gerund between the third and fourth words, then we can negotiate baby...

Are you excited for xmas or over it all?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm ready for it to go away at this point.

Have you finished all your Christmas shopping?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

@ Pratchett yup I don't really have that big of a family so it's fairly easy

@ Fru I meant the punk band

Do you like Against Me! (the band)?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Never heard of them :side:

What's y'allz plans for New Years Eve


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I was aware of that, Al. I was aware of that.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Honestly don't know TAR.

Why is Fru derailing the thread already? :kobe5


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

What is the best gift you are going to get this year?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Probably a Bass Pro Shop gift card

Same Question


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Socks & Jocks :shaq

What is the worst gift you've ever received for Christmas?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A dildo.

How would you describe the internet to someone from the 1800s?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tis mostly a place where all the insane gather to kill their boredom and sometimes try to convince themselves they are sane, though many give in to their insanity on the internet and by doing so get more people to try and convince themselves they are sane. 

If you were to have schizophrenia and have a voice of a famous person always ALWAYS talk to you non stop, whose voice would it be?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The same as everyone's.



Spoiler















Do you watch NXT? If not, why not? It's great.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Niet. I watch current WWE programming at best once a month

Do you watch AAA


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

No.

Hurt: Johnny Cash (cover) or Nine Inch Nails (original)? I'd have to say Johnny Cash, but I'm curious.


----------



## jettfrancis (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you like me?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

No. And no one will on here if you don't learn the point of threads.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rejoiner no doubt.

Do you like EGG NOG?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*LOVE *the Egg Nog. Even though it hurts to drink with my allergy.

Could it be the ghost of rejoiners past? :hmm:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I have never once had it, true story.

Do you watch soaps?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah. Foxtel, so I don't need to.

Hurt: Johnny Cash (cover) or Nine Inch Nails (original)? I'd have to say Johnny Cash, but I'm curious. Bumping this question, big whoop wanna fight about it?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

NIN

BIG PUN or Big L?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Put it on Big L put it on g... Big L fo sho

Who's your favourite boxer?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Amir Khan

Be speared by Roman Reigns or be speared by Edge?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Edge

BIG PUN or Biggie Smalls?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Biggie Smalls x10

Apart from Christmas, Easter, your birthday and all that. What is your day of the year?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

waitangi day. Who's got a bigger penis ,hornswoggle or chyna?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Hornswoggle.

Music or Sport?


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Music especially Rap

Will Damien Sandow ever win the WWE World Title ?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

How the fuck is anyone supposed to know?

What in your opinion is the most obnoxious accent? Or atleast, your least favorite.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I really dislike Russian, Brazilian, Argentinian and eastern Australian teenager accents. Mainly because I play vidya all the time.

SQ?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

New Zealander and South African accent.

Have you ever seen stand up comedy live? If yes, who and where?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, at Cracker's in Indianapolis. I can't remember who the comedians were but my douchebag friends were talking through the last comedian's act, really pissing her off. I was mad because it drew attention to us and made me look like an asshole with them.

Have you ever seen a fight happening in person?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, quite a lot.

If you were to get into an epic battle that would result in your death, where would you want this battle to be and at what time? Explain in detail, if it's going to be raining or snowing or if there's going to be a sandstorm or whatever.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

It would be on may the 15th 2017 at kmart no the sun will be dazzling and everyone will be havin a hell of a time.

would u rather rub shelton benjamin in baby oil or suck on kenzo suzukis foot?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:kobe

Shelton, to admire his amazingness.

Chicken or beef?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes.

?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

No

what are three things you know about new zealand

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

- There is a stereotype that people from New Zealand are ridiculously nice, kind of like the Canadian stereotype
- Immigrating to New Zealand is easier than immigrating to the US
- Not a great country when it comes to football

What stereotype from a country do you believe in the most?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

England and chavs. :brodgers

How do you feel about Benoit being used on the network... Possibly?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think its a good idea. Even though I can agree with WWE on why they won't mention him but he is an important part of WWE history. 


If WWE stayed TV-14, which Divas do think would have posed for Playboy?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

of the current divas, Nikki Bella and Eva Marie. Maybe Kaitlyn.

more annoying: a long checkout line with a slow cashier or a bratty kid having a tantrum and the parent doing nothing about it?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

a bratty kid having a tantrum and the parent doing nothing about it. 

Just fucking :floyd1

You have just created a time machine, what's the first place in time you travel to?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Either some centuries into the future or perhaps back far enough where I could explore the Roman Empire at its peak.

You are called to be one of the few people to take part in a permanent voyage to colonize outside of Earth. But you must leave everything and everyone you love behind—family, friends, acquaintances—behind. Your footprint is now with this once-in-a-lifetime mission. Would you still take part in it, or would this permanent adjustment be too much to bear?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Too much to bear, if I can't take my loved ones with me then no.

What's an opinion of yours that's pretty unpopular?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I think kraft cheese slices are disgusting.

Same question.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Pepsi is better than Coke.

Same Question.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Life shouldn't be taken serious.

Do you smoke weed?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Couple times when I was 166/17, stopped now and all I do is drink :

Repeating JJD's question on page 144.. If a movie was made depicting your life, who would you want to play you?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Adrien Brody. I've been told I look like him by girls who were attracted to him. :lol

SQ, interesting question tbh.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Seth Rogen. If I was black Idris Elba.

SQ.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

According to doppelganger status: Christopher Marquette. As for who would I "want" to play me: Ethan Hawke.

If you had the musical talents to be a artist or in a band, what type of genre would your music be?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

rapper :kanye


Would you rather do what you love or make a lot of money?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Would making a lot of money fall under having to do something that you dislike/loathe? Either way, I'll go w/doing what I love. I can be content w/life as long as I was getting to do something I am passionate about. That's as good as having a lot of greenbacks.

SQ


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Money as long as I can tolerate a lot of shit and live with it and the money would allow me to pursue other things I love as well as retire at an earlier age.



Would you give up the majority of your legs to FLY around(cape not included)?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah. Got acrophobia.

w/o getting too personal b/c nobody needs that: one of your favorite moments you had in 2013?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

getting high and going ziplining. 


SQ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Attending SummerSlam 2013. w/experiencing Between the Buried & Me in concert at 1a) Transcendence.

SQ for anyone that isn't Magic b/c it's fine and stuff


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Seeing my team in the AFL (Carlton FC) come back and beat Richmond Tigers live in the Elimination Final infront of 90k+ :mark:

It's now 2014, what are you most looking forward to this year?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Honestly, a lot of things and I can't pick which the most. However the first thought that came into my head was the World Cup in Brazil. Watching it with my father, uncles, cousins, friends and brother back in Kuwait will be amazing.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0A6NP2BWk97

I've been told I have the voice of an angel, is that true? :suarez1


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RSQLBd82nD

SQ. :


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DCDRVYb74O

Do you believe in karma?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope, nice guys finish last and assholes rule the world.

Excluding Superman cos he sucks, which superhero or villain would you want to be?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Superhero - Iron Man.
Villain - Ra's Al Ghul.

SQ.


----------



## LIMITED (Jan 2, 2014)

*Batman* - Superhero.

*Loki/Joker* - Villain.


Most embarrassing memory?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

probably slipping while bowling, pulling a hammy, and having to be helped to the car. The really shitty part was I was in CT visiting friends and had to take the MetroNorth (train) back to NY the next morning on crutches. Needless to say, I haven't been bowling since :lol

your biggest regret?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Backing up on several offerings of Sex. 

Do you want me to tell more about this?^


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes please.


For Sono: Will I be thoroughly entertained by your exploits?
For anyone else: How cold is it where you live?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely. 

Do you watch what you eat or is your life just a no holds barred barrage of goodies?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm not on any sort of a diet, but I do regulate to make sure I only eat junk at a proper time. Hypoglycemic + chocolate fiend = random excuses to eat shit despite the kind of needing it.

Will Sono return soon to give us all ragin' semis?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, but first needs time to make all the stories up :kobe3

Do you like...stuff?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Define... Stuff?


The brilliance of that is that it is both an answer and a question. :ayoade


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:stuff - Yes, yes I do. - :stuff

Was that question prompted by Ryan Gosling?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm making stuff count as Chloe Grace Moretz stuff. Which makes it a divine yes. 

How many stories will Sono make up that include more than one lass?

jesus fuck at three people posting this quickly


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

are cody's question too boring and irrelevant to answer?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nope. Although I've tried to control my questions from being too weird b/c all of you too enclosed to accept it.

Would you eviscerate Magic?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Magic Johnson is a good guy.


Do you think Lady Gaga is hot or looks too much like a deformed alien?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes.

Can you name 10 reasons why Cody is "The Worst?"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Goddess. Although I wished I could see the Alien vibe. That'll make the experience better.

Will this response get ninja'ed?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

@_"Would you eviscerate Magic?"_

No, but he can eviscerate me whenever he wants.










@_"Will this response get ninja'ed?"_

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.

What's the most homosexual thing you've seen all day?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Dub in the chatbox

Name an embarrassing song on your ipod.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is Call Me Maybe by Carly Rae Jepsen embarrassing?

Favorite Ke$ha song?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Still probably going to stay w/_Take it Off_. _Chain Reaction_ tho :banderas

Would you have an MMA fight w/Brock Lesnar just to try & live to tell the tale?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe. Does it count if I tap out before he even touches me?

Who should enter the Rumble at #30?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah. Have to be ravaged like a ragamuffin. Or in a way that sounds less homoerotic. Unless you want it that way. idc.

Sami Zayn. Lets stop playing grab ass and give him everything immediately. I don't have a serious answer here as the Royal Rumble sucks.

Would you like it if every time you walked a step it made the sound of eating pellets from Pac Man? Option of turning it on/off is available.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah that'd be pretty awesome. Would prefer something like my own theme song though. Entering a room to sound effects of Pac Man sounds fun but is it going to _strike fear_ into people like my own theme song could? Assuming I chose something good, of course.

Will you go to your high school reunion when the time comes? If so, do you turn up like a chump or do you arrive like John Carpenter did - in a helicopter, supermodel on each arm and giving a "fuck you" to every single person there before leaving.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It depends on where I'm at in life.



Have you ever traveled on an airplane?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Many times.

Have you ever flown across an ocean?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't actually know. I've flown from Adelaide to Brisbane, Adelaide to Cairns, Brisbane to Cairns, Cairns to Brisbane and Cairns to Adelaide, but I'm not sure if we go over the ocean, I rarely get window seats and looking out the window isn't a spectacle to me.

Favourite smiley? :ayoade


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:lelbrock Probably the funniest smiley I have ever seen lol

If there was one movie you could watch over and over again for the rest of your life, what would that movie be?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

probably Coming To America

last time you were hospitalized?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hernia operation in August of 2009..

If there was one movie you could watch over and over again for the rest of your life, what would that movie be?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Superbad or Training Day

If you had to fire either CM Punk, John Cena, Daniel Bryant or Randy Orton who would you fire?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Orton, hes pretty dull.

Would you rather deal with Freezing Cold or Blistering Heat


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Freezing cold.. You can always put more clothes on.

What your favourite alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

None.
unk5

Last time you were hospitalized? (interesting question)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Birth

Lets go back to the Alcoholic Beverage question again and ignore squares like Oxi.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Whiskey I suppose.

How square is Oxi?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As Square as Wyoming

Is that Brit Marling in BLEU's sig?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know who that is so I'm going with yes. Must be the one on the right.

Last thing you stole? If you've never stolen anything, why not? You think you're better than me? Huh?!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Something that her father wishes he could take back. I'm better than everyone.

What's your favorite Anime series? Lets get a touch linear up in here. I'm sorry.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Starblazers. Yeah, I'm _that _old.

Same question for you kids.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't have a favorite, but one of my all time favorites has to be Ergo Proxy.

SQ I guess.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Boondocks, if that counts.

For the most part, I do not care for anime. Dislike it even.

How do you react to that? Am I the biggest asshole on the planet now? Or do you agree?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

It's quite alright, I think Archer is overrated despite being a fan.

How do you react to that? Am I the biggest asshole on the planet now? Or do you agree?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Biggest asshole on the planet as clearly Archer is GOAT.

Last thing you bought that was over $100?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

monthly Metrocard. Need my transportation

fuck/kill/marry: divas edition

Nikki Bella
Eva Marie
AJ Lee


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I would fuck all 3 of them, but especially AJ Lee. 

I would not marry or kill any of them, because murder is stupid and so is marriage.

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes.

If you had all the power, what would be the 4 biggest matches at Mania this year?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bryan/Trips for the title
Taker/Cena
Brock/Orton
Punk/Batista

fuck/kill/marry: divas edition (2nd try)

Nikki Bella
Eva Marie
AJ Lee


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Fuck: Nikki Bella
Kill: Eva Marie
Marry: AJ Lee

What's the one movie that you regret watching?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There's more than one. Cosmopolis or Couples Retreat are the ones that currently come to mind.

At a cinema, which arm rest is yours?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the left. lean to the left. eat with the right.

hottest teacher/professor you ever had?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't say I ever had a real 'hot' teacher but there were some that were attractive for sure. 5th grade, 8th grade (and 10th) and another in 8th grade.



McQueen said:


> Lets go back to the Alcoholic Beverage question again and ignore squares like Oxi.





BLEU said:


> How square is Oxi?


It's hip to be square. :ayoade


...Right?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

That's what Huey Lewis thinks.

If a woman is giving birth and the baby's leg pops out at 11:59PM but the whole body doesn't come out until 12:01AM, what day is he/she born on?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

The baby is born the second day since it isn't considered born until it is completely out,but I could be wrong about that.

How little did you care for my absence?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I boycotted the name 3 things thread until your return

How many times have you been in a car accident?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Never and I hope it stays that way.


Are there any instances where you would jeopardize your integrity if it meant no consequences? i.e. cheating on a test or an exam for the highest possible grade, among others.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Of course. I think it would be silly not to in certain situations. I could understand not wanting to do it for small things that should be based entirely on knowledge (ie a test) though.

I ask again - is Elf a good name for a cat?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fuck no.

Is Oxi's Ayoade gimmick shit?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

No. It's not a gimmick, and if it were, it would be absolutely fantastic. :ayoade

Is BLEU's amateurish attempt at being artistic with his signature shit? :banderas


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes. :ayoade

How has your day been so far?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm off work, so it's good.

Does anyone here wanna give me a million dollars?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope. I suggest you get to sucking all the dick in the world until you find the right sugardaddy.






Thoughts on this song. Glorious?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The song is glorious. A definite classic.

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

"Studies" by Toro Y Moi.

SQ?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What's your funeral song?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if I have a particular go-to funeral song, but certainly when I'm in that mood, Celine Dion's "Because You Loved Me" and "Unforgettable" by Nat Cole are strong tearjerkers for the job. "Dreaming of You" by Selena also, as is Mariah Carey's "One Sweet Day".

Describe the deliciousness of the last food you consumed.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Not as good as I thought it would be. :$

Would you fuck Miley Cyrus? I would...if she's wearing that Bulls jersey.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

bama Wouldn't say no.

Would you say no?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

She better be wearing the Bulls jersey. And wear some shades too. Otherwise, get lost. 










:$ *Shit. Now I'm not too sure after looking that picture. At least it was hot to think about.*

Why did you use an Obama face?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The face of ACCEPTANCE my friend.

Why can I never think of questions?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Because you think about Sasha Banks too much.

Who's Sasha Banks?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

An NXT diva who looks like a porn star I know called Lupe Fuentes.










Favorite European accent?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Err...French. I met an Asian girl with a French accent once. OH. MY. GOD. It was heaven just talking to her and thinking about fucking her while listening to her talk was good enough for me.









*That's how I looked at her. But I did not see an M&M. I saw a goddess...*sigh**

Uhhh.....what's your opinion on the U.S's foreign policy? I don't know, fuck. Oh, do you like my avatar?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

They shouldn't spend any money on it. Avatar is cool. 

Our team won our hockey game tonight, should I get drunk?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Not if you don't have a designated driver/catch a taxi/find a girl who has a car to sleep with /pass out drunk in the street, taking a little nappy nap. See I'm a good role model.

What is the secret to a long, healthy life?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A vegan diet.

If your lover of 15 straight beautiful years suddenly died, do you think you could date ever again?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Probably could, wouldn't feel the same about them as the original though tbh.

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Brunette, easily.

Black hair or red hair?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Red if its like eva maries 

Karma or mae young?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kharma, she lost weight right?

What time is it in your time zone?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

10:12 pm

SQ


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

3:23am.

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Gandhi said:


> Brunette, easily.
> 
> Black hair or red hair?


Red all day.

About 6 months ago.

Blue or green eyes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue

Last video game you played?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diablo III

Italian, Chinese or Mexican food?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Italian.

Pinky or the Brain?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pinky, all the way.

back to my last question I guess.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Easily Italian.

How does one retire from public life?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Not going out, I guess. Don't know how Shia LaBeouf is going to do it.

What was your last beverage?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Apple juice.

Favorite middle eastern county?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

United Arab Emirates

Your opinion on Canadian produced entertainment?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some of my favorite shows are/were made in Canada

What is your favorite Canadian produced entertainment?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

We Americans are somehow left with your constipated turds, i.e. Nickelback, Justin Bieber, Alanis Morrissette, etc.

But you guys produced LIGHTS, Ryan Gosling, and Chromeo, so it's all good.

Edit: Fuck me, why Pratchett?

Degrassi

What song are you feeling the most right now?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

This: 






What is the one city you would most like to visit?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Chicago

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Seoul, South Korea.

What's that one thing that makes you laugh hard every time? Clip, gif, pic or whatever.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

As of right now, this Brock smiley :lelbrock

What's the last show you have just completed watching?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Key & Peele I guess.

Favourite comedy movie?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Kentucky Fried Movie

What's your favorite sandwich?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I need clarification, are we talking toasted or regular?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Evolution said:


> I need clarification, are we talking toasted or regular?


I believe that the way it is prepared would be included in the _why _it is your favorite.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Regular I'd go club sandwich or a BLAT (Bacon, Lettuce, Avocado, Tomato which must be diced not sliced)

Toasted I'm probably going to say something cray. Best toastie I ever had was thick sliced super hot sopressa salami with provolone cheese and hot english mustard so I'll run with that even though I didn't make it and it was at a cafe.

Sandwiches are serious business I hope you realise.

Same question


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Original Rueben. If I had the capacity to put a ton away w/o any bodily repercussions; I so would. Let me stop & be glad I have will power.

SQ, b/c not only are sandwiches serious biz, but a totally fun topic too. I appreciate a good sandwich.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Turkey Bacon Club or BLT

I like the Quiznos Ham and Cheese Toasted, too



Are you a Subway guy?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah. Good for the lunch break.

What sub do you usually have made?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chicken fillet sub.

Fucking delicious :homer2

Weirdest dream ever?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Here's a much recent one. I'm in my college and there's these two gay guys making out with each other with the rest of the college staring at them. They stop and then go sit in the canteen. After a while, I try peeking, to see what they're upto, and they're kissing again and one of them sees me looking at them. They call another guy in (who iirc was the only one in that dream who I knew irl) and the three of them try and corner me and I manage to escape. They then get on their bikes and chase me as I run away :side: 

Same question.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I remember having a pseudo-nightmare about a Reptar (from the Rugrats) style Tyrannosaurus when I was about 11. Woke up and just yelled "nooooo!" even though I wasn't really scared. :hmm:

That's the first that comes to mind anyway.

Ever had a lucid dream? If so, elaborate. :cena5


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

No; would like to someday, however. It requires me to go to bed early though, which is the bane of my sleeping pattern.

Mint-flavored chocolate, or orange-flavored chocolate?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Orange-flavored chocolate.

What would you do if you were ambushed in a dark alley at night by a bunch of African American thugs and they started rapping about kicking your ass and taking everything valuable you are carrying? So they're rapping about kicking your ass and are about to mug you, what do you do?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ask to freestyle. My superfluous flow will render me a cool cat in their eyes and they will invite me to join them in their shenanigans.

Would you rather be a tree for six months every year, or be paralysed?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Tree.

Do you own a pet? If so, what kind?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I've got a dog, blue cattle dog cross kelpie.

Favourite sport


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AFL (Aussies Rules) in the winter, Cricket in the Summer.

SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Football, you know, with Messi and Ronaldo.

Have you ever been attacked by a wild animal? If so, tell us which animal and what it was like.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've had Deer stomp at me for getting too close to them, but hey motherfucker you are in my yard, my rifle is 15 feet away and you are meat. Keep stomping motherfucker.... keep stomping.

Last Game played?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

GTA V, wouldn't mind getting back into Last of Us one more time though.

Favourite sports team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LAKERS

sq


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Boston Red Sox. Colorado Avalanche a close second. 

Favourite sport to play?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Motorsport.

Name of the last downloaded file in your browser?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WWF No Mercy rom.

Would you go out with me?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

drop-shadow.scm

Not very exciting I know.

NINJA'D: No, you're a Colts fan 8*D

Favourite new band/artist you recently discovered?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Same Question.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Jtg's albums pretty good.

is ricky ortiz the greatest technical wrestler of all time???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

No, he is the 8th greatest technical wrestler of all time.

Fitz and the Tantrums fan?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.






Thoughts on this song?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

5/10

Are you happy?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Of course, always am..

Whats your opinion on my user name?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It's cool.

Favorite sports team?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Boston Red Sox..

Do you watch, Watchmojo top tens on youtube or ever visit watchmojo.com?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

What are your thoughts on polygamy?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ghandi, your 6 minutes late my friend.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kay.

What are your thoughts on polygamy?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

To each their own lifestyle. It's none of my business.

Do you think the rate of sexual assault will skyrocket if all porn is banned in the US?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

No.

What was the last thing you ctrl+c'd?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A link to a clip.

You’re alone. Completely alone. With nobody around. The net is out. Everything is out. What will you do?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Think about Sono Shion the female lesbian wrestlingforum.com member.

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sleep.

Your favourite Smiley?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:ayoade

SQ


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:ali < The GOAT

Do you regularly feel empathy and put yourself in other people shoes?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I seem to be a very empathetical person. :draper2
Don't often put myself in their shoes though. That's silly. :kobe

Most embarrassing thing your parent has / parents have done?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Every single time my mom displays her road rage, but particularly one day last year when she drove me to school. We were at the corner of a major intersection. I was too engrossed with my phone listening to music/texting, but from what I can recall, I saw a woman trying to make it in the turning lane in front of us. Didn't think much of it, but my mom wouldn't let her in. She beeped the horn for 10 long seconds. The light turned green, she beeped the horn an additional 9 or 10 times. You best bet this pissed the woman off; she started following us in fact. A patrol officer was nearby on duty, my mom notified him and he pulled over the woman at a strip mall. She rambled for a few minutes in annoyance. I, however, tuned her out and covered my face with a textbook, trying to flush out any memory of the embarrassing situation I had just endured. :floyd1

On projects for your place of work/school, are you more productive working alone or collaborating with a group/team?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know if I'd say I'm more or less productive, but I *prefer* to work alone. I've got not prob working with a team, but people can be flaky. Unless I know I can depend on them, I'd rather not take the risk of sub par work because they couldn't carry their weight.

Have you ever been mugged/robbed/had your place broken in to?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Apparently when I was about four someone broke into our house. I don't know if they actually did though. The only recollection I have of that situation was my dad pointing at a spot near a window and saying something, I can't remember what he said, but it was relevant to it.

I don't know if he was pointing outside, or actually in the house, because I remember a car was stolen but that's all I remember.


Have you ever had a dream (loosely said) that, to this day, you're not sure if it was actually a dream or real life?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Multiple.

TJF or Callisto?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Callisto.

What in your opinion, is the most valuable human emotion?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Love <3

What in your opinion, is the most LEAST valuable human emotion?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

LOVE.
:draper2

What is in your human emotion, the most valuable opinion?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lvoe 3<

Summer or Winter?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Winter

If you can't drink and drive, why do you need a driver's license to buy liquor, and why do bars have parking lots?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

idunno, it's just the law man.

What is your opinion weed? Would you Legalize it? Would you Ban it? Or are you just Indifferent?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm pro drugs. All drugs. :cesaro

I would decriminalise it.

What drug are you mostly against and why?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Krokodil. Why? Well, it eats your skin. Want to ruin your dinner tonight? Google it.

Do you know or knew any World War 2 survivors? No, not people who lived during the war but people who fought in it.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

No but good question 

If stone cold or the rock debuted in todays era do u think they'd get the same sort of reaction?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why yes, of course.

Have you traveled to places beyond your own country? If so, where? If not, do you want to/plan on traveling internationally?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No I have not but I would love to travel outside of the states someday. Would like to travel to the UK at some point in my life. 

What is your GOAT TV sitcom?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Arrested Development

SQ


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

Who is your GOAT sitcom TV character?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Leslie Knope

How would you react if WWE bought out not only TNA, but ROH as well?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indifferent. WWE needs competition and niether of those companies is going to provide it anytime in the next decade/if ever.

Favorite TV Drama character?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Walter White

Same question


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Jimmy Darmody

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Claire Fisher.

A film you like that everyone else seems to hate?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Superhero Movie.

You ever try sugar canes? If so, whaddya think of'em?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tried one the first time I went to Barbados to visit family. They taste fine, but they're pretty pointless. All that work for a little bit of sugar water :favre2

If you were in a public bathroom, and the person in the next stall started talking to you, would you have a conversation with them?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sure, I'm the one starting the conversation.

If you were on an uninhabited island, who would you take with you?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

An attractive female friend.

Most tragic film you've watched?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Earthlings.

What is a song that most of the time always cheers you up?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you love the atmosphere at night or in the morning in an airport like I do?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

At Night, its relaxing looking at the night sky (if your nocturnal like me loool).

TNA or ROH?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ROH.

Your favourite album cover of all time?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Edit: Sgt Peppers

I recently expericensed both last week because my flight was delayed about 7 hours but I'll say night time or morning at sunrise.

Who is your celebrity doppleganger?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Adrian Grenier.

What fictional character is portraying yourself?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Trevor Reznik in The Machinist.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A combo of Fassbender in Shame, Bale in American Psycho, Joseph Gordon Levitt in Don Jon & Matthew in True Detective.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This is an extremely fascinating question. Although I too feel it's more than one character I see myself in and not all of them are like me fully, so I'll just name those who I see myself in but not fully as I don't think I see myself fully in any character.

- Aang from Avatar The Last Airbender
- Sokka from Avatar The Last Airbender
- Zuko from Avatar The Last Airbender

Honestly, fuse all these guys together and you get me. I could go on all day with characters I see myself in, but then I'd list a shitload of people.

SQ because it's interesting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I answered this already, but if we're going with more than one character that combine to give a good representation of ourselves:

Trevor Reznik (The Machinist)
Alexander Supertramp (Into The Wild)
Large (Garden State)
John Doe (Se7en)
Nate Fisher (Six Feet Under)

I think there's someone else I'm forgetting.

Do you believe in magic? Are magicians frauds, illusionists, psychic or actually magic in some way?


----------



## Pickaxe Sir (Jan 5, 2014)

I do not. Until there is evidence, I will not believe in superstition such as that.

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I do. In a young girl's heart.

What is your favorite kind of tea?


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

My favorite flavor of tea is Green Tea.

Who or what got you into watching wrestling?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The tv.

What is more dangerous, money or womens?


----------



## White Trash Scott (Jan 13, 2014)

Women

Who is your favorite drummer?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alex Van Halen

What is your favorite kids TV show?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Ratman said:


> Alex Van Halen
> 
> What is your favorite kids TV show?


Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers

Favorite Bass player?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bootzilla

Would you try Guinness Marmite?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuck no.

Are you estranged with a family member?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nah. Not really. Maybe with my dad. :side:
I do choose not to socialise with most of my family on one side, and I have rarely ever interacted with my family on the other side. I'm the youngest on both, so that's probably a big reason.

Is a family member estranged with you?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I barely have any family so no.

A TV show that everyone seems to love that you haven't watched yet?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Game of Thrones 

Which WWE superstar do you like that everyone else hates?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Swagger.

What would be more romantic, a night of sex with kelly kelly fan or a dinner with TSE?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Miz

NINJA'D, _goddammit_. And that's a hell of a question to get stuck with. But I am a man of integrity, questionable though it may be at times. So I'll go all night with KellyKellyFan, because listening to TSE review his meal while dining with him would surely leave me limp.

Would you go camping in cold weather like this, if you had someone with you to keep you warm? :cena5


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold weather like 40+ degrees Celsius? 

Nah, I don't like camping at all.

Is Pratchett actually a brown dog with black spots with a strong speech impediment?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, he has a lot of impediments.

Which members of the staff has more chances to become in pimp's?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

More chances of _becoming a pimp_? To my knowledge, Clique is already a pimp. As is Headliner. Wouldn't surprise me if LC or Amber were big moguls in the trafficking business either.










Thoughts? Does this make you salivate uncontrollably?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not the best looking pizza. But still, it _is_ pizza.

You win a contest or whatever, and get to have a match with any current wrestler. Who do you choose?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Undertaker (_does he count?_)

*If you could only keep one of your possessions due to unforeseen circumstances, what would it be?*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

One of the socks I am currently wearing.

If you could protect one film from ever being remade, which film would it be?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hmm:

That's a tough one, but if anyone touches the Back to the Future trilogy I am going to be pissed.

SQ.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Indiana Jones for me.

WOAT film that you actually like?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

John Carter.
In which horror film you would like to die?
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Hostel.......

Who is your favorite rugby player of all time? If not who's your favorite team

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

colt falcon said:


> Hostel.......
> 
> Who is your favorite rugby player of all time? If not who's your favorite team
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I don't know jack shit about rugby...

What is your favourite smiley?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:ayoade
Or :dyer

Where do you live and where would you like to live?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Minnesota. Nowhere else atm. I like it here.

SQ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wisconsin. Somewhere warmer than here.

What would your reaction be if Xavier Woods were to eliminate Brock Lesnar to win the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

An awkward combination of :ann1 and bama...

What would your reaction to Batista getting eliminated within 1 second of the Rumble?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd be worried there'd be some shenanigans afoot and he'd miraculously get let back in and win the whole thing after all.

Do you use the word 'GOAT' in everyday life? If so, how do people react and do they understand it?


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

I only use the word to refer to livestock IRL.

Do you lurk in Encyclopedia Dramatica?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

What are your thoughts on the WF user _"BeastBoy"_.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Who?

If you could look into the future and find out exactly when, where and how you died, would you?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I would.

Would you root for a vigilante if he truly took out only the worst offenders of society that get away with their crimes?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Of course.

If you were forced to get a tattoo on your forehead, what would it be?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The words *I was forced to have this tattoo*... or simply a false beauty spot above an eyebrow or something like that :side:

GOAT and WOAT usernames on WF?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SonoShion GOAT
austin316 G.O.A.T WOAT

Jak & Daxter or Ratchet & Clank?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Ratchet and Clank

Who is or was the hottest WWE Diva?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What would your reaction be if Tensai, Heath Slater, Hornswoggle, and Xavier Woods were the final four in this years Royal Rumble?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Laugh in disbelief

Who's your favorite film director?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Quentin Taurantino or David Fincher


SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Coen Brothers, Fincher is probably second though.

Favorite TV character duo (ex. Starsky & Hutch etc)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Walter White and Jesse Pinkman

SQ


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Same

Favorite fast food place?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

In-and-Out Burger

Number 1 favorite sports team?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boston Red Sox. Hate sports though.

Favourite song at the moment?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nirvana - Big Long Now

Ever won any money in a casino?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not much of a gambler, probably because I've never won any money at the casinos 8*D

From the following directors, what is your favorite movie from them?: Martin Scorsese, Quentin Tarantino, David Fincher


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Casino - Reservoir Dogs - Fight Club

Same with Christopher Nolan, Coen Brothers, Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't answer that, because I am not a huge movie buff, nor can tell you who any of those guys are, but I'll answer the Casino one. Yes. I'm actually very good at Craps.

I'll let the next person answer the director one ^^


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nolan - Memento
Coens - Burn After Reading
Kubrick - The Shining

Missed the Fincher question 

Last nightmare you had?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

It was with the Anti-christ, he was drag me to a cult.

Do you own a gun?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not yet

What kind of gun should I get?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah a BB gun

EDIT: paintball gun :draper2

Do you smoke weed?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have but generally no.

Favorite Album


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Wall

Favorite Diva's moveset?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lita 


Favorite current Diva's entrance music?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a sucker for AJ's theme.

Do you like Evan Stone?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess I'll go with Paige's because it's not "Diva music".

EDIT ~ Nah.

Favourite current theme in the WWE?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Wyatt's. 


What is your favorite color of crayon?*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah I dunno... I guess ill go with Batista.

Edit: Thanks Croft.. But hmmm Tough one but I cant look any further than Razzle Dazzle Rose

What's you favourite Kevin Smith movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clerks, or Clerks 2. I could go either. I guess I'll say Clerks because it has the best line of the series. 25 seconds in. Gets me EVERY time. 






Favourite television comedy of all time?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

Favorite TV sitcom character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does Family Guy count as a sitcom? Because if it does I have to go with Stewie. If we're talking live action it's gotta be Ron Swanson or Dwight Schrute and since I haven't watched The Office in years, I'd probably go for Ron at the moment.

Favourite video game character since 2000?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ryo Suzuki from Shenmue.

Least favorite video game character?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The AI kid from Mass Effect 3 that ruined the ending. As far as a character that isn't just in a video, though, the bitch from GTA IV that's spying on you for the government. Michelle I think. God she was fucking annoying.

Least favourite wrestler in WWE right now?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wade Barrett, pure trash.

How awesome was that kid at the beginning/end of Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Surprised you didn't say CM Punk. You don't know me well enough, clearly.

Not awesome at all.

Who wins the Royal Rumble tomorrow?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

batista probly but hopfully bryan just because its something fresh for wrestlemania.

if you could have anyone whos alive right now to be a suprise entrant in the rumble tomorrow who would it be they dnt have to be a wrestler

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, I'll go with myself then. It's a pay day.

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blank Label Cherrywood Porter

Same Question


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jones Berry Lemonade Soda.










SO god damn good. Try it if you can find one.

Favourite book?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I would have to say manga, I don't read books that much but I liked when I read To Kill a Mockingbird at school back in 9th Grade 

Rate these following Divas Hotness 1-10/10
Aksana (/10)
Alicia Fox (/10)
Brie Bella (/10)
Nikki Bella (/10)
Natalya (/10)
Emma (/10)
Paige (/10)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

1/10
2/10
8/10
7/10
2/10
5/10
7/10

Is rating women on a scale of 1-10 stupid?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

No !! For what more an scale worth.

There's a fire in a party and all the WF members are in. Would you save someone?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sure, why not? :draper2

Same situation, but instead of saving someone, would you push another member down to save yourself?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really don't think I could live with myself if I did that.

Favourite snack?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Samoas from Girl Scout Cookies.

Do you like the subject of history, more specifically Otto von Bismarck's unification of the German states under Prussian rule?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like different points of history, Ancient Roman, Ancient Greek, Ancient Egyptian, Medieval England, etc, but not specifically that time period. Don't know anything about it.

Favourite song of all time?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Gold Digger - Kanye West. I guess.
It was my favourite song for more than a single time in my life. I still enjoy listening to it on occasion.

When you ask someone "What's your favourite genre of music?" and they respond with "I like just about anything" or "I like everything except country", does it annoy you?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No, I don't get annoyed on pointless things.

Favorite ending of a film?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I like Despicable Me 2 ending 

Who do you think is going to turn heel this year on WWE, in other words which superstar would you like to see turn heel


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Batista and Sheamus should both turn. Batista's best run in the company was as a heel. Sheamus is a great worker and probably a legit badass, just drop the goofy shit and let him beat the fuck out of people. Maybe align him with someone like Barrett too and create a British faction or something.

Do you like your real name? If not, what would you prefer it to be?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm fine with my real name.

Do you like your appearance? If not, what don't you like about it?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I actually like the way I look. I'm no pretty boy, but I'm not really ugly and I have that _"don't fuck with me"_ kind of look.

SQ


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, i feel comfortable with my appearance, specially with my smile. :drake2

Have you dated with a Latina/hispanic girl?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Na we don't really have alit of those where i come from

Do u get embarressed telling people your a wrestling fan?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No, if people mock me for being a wrestling fan it's them who look stupid.

What are some of your favorite vegan dishes?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Uh.... water? I like eating meat too much to ever become a Vegan.

Is the weather fucking awful where you live too?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It rains pretty often here, but it could be worse.

What's the most illegal thing you've ever done?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Telling you would send me back to jail.

What's your most-visited website? Keep it classy, boys.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Tie between reddit and here. I can't remember what I even did a couple of years back.

Most hated sports team?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Green Bay Packers.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Al Ahly.

What's an animated kid's movie you'll love watching no matter how old you grow?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Cars, classic animated movie gets me everytime

could u take headliner in a fight??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know, maybe...

What is a song from credits of a movie you really like?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Danger Zone is in the opening credits of Top Gun so it.

Favorite song by an artist you hate?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Work by Iggy Azalea I guess.
Could never find the instrumental so I just listened to it normally.
:jose

Favourite movie that stars an actor you dislike?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Doom, Dwayne Johnson.

Have you ever had a dream where you attempted to do something only to wake up the next second go _"woah, was only a dream"_. Doesn't have to be a nightmare, cause I just had one that was a dream and not a nightmare.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes. Yes I have. Usually something explicit or me reliving high school and everything in between.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Some blonde chick was telling another black haired chick with glasses that the natural state of human beings was to cause pain and suffering. The girl with glasses started crying and said she didn't want to ever cause pain and suffering to anyone, in the dream I was standing infront of them and immediately just wanted to go to the glasses girl and hug her but then I woke up.

Do you remember any funny odd dreams? If so, do tell.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I had a dream of a lucid dream.
So... so close... :jose

SQ.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

All the time especially if i eat cheese the night before had a dream that me and a group of random people got into a fight with mcdonalds because they wouldn't give us steam buns then i ended up teaching gymnastics in a sewer.

is tanahashi the cena of japan???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes

Are you a fan of Batista?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I was when I was 10 years old. Now, not so much.

What was the last show you finished catching up on?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Archer.

Fruit salad or vegetable salad?


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Archer.
> 
> Fruit salad or vegetable salad?


Fruit salad (yummy-yummy!).

The one finishing move you'd want done to you (and by whom)?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

STINKFACE BY NAOMI
pls

SQ


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Least favorite sport?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

You WANT that to happen obby? :argh

Probably AFL. It's not objectively a bad sport but there's a lot wrong with it.

What snack-food do you dislike that everyone else seems to love?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Flamin Hot Cheetos. I don't hate them but just don't really care for them. 

Do remember what your first avatar/sig was on WF?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think my first avy was a picture of Punk holding the WWE title after beating Ziggler at Royal Rumble 2012, and my first sig was Brodus Clay irish-whipping Curt Hawkins with the message, "I'm gonna funk you up!"

What's your favorite month of the year?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

October.

What country in your opinion has the most unfair insults and criticism from people?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No preference.

Have you attempted to have a lucid dream?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I have had one before but I've never tried to produce on on purpose.

SQ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

IDK. I mean, a lucid dream is probably one of the best things that could possibly happen to me but I haven't made any real efforts to have one. I should. 

Do you like instant noodles?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

You pretty much have to on dat student budget. 

Popular movie that you dislike?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Avengers.

What is the last horror film that actually scared you?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The dominos delivery guy knocking on my door scared the fuck out of me. Much more than any horror movie I can recall in recent memory. :side:

SQ.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

When in high school I was watching The Exorcist by myself in a dark house at night. I managed to get about halfway through it, but kept hearing noises in other rooms. Finally had to stop and turn all the lights on.

What was the last movie that was actually good that you thought would suck?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Interestingly I would have to say the second instalment of The Hobbit.

The original one felt a lot like reading a book, not watching a movie, so I thought the second would be the same.
Not essentially _bad_, but just a bit boring and lengthy.

It was much more captivating than I expected, that's for sure.

Can't really answer the question properly though. I don't often go to watch movies that I think will suck. 


SQ.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I remember watching the Invention of Lying in theaters and being meh about it, so was quite a nice surprise to actually love it the second time around. Dat high concept.

Controversial opinion you have?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Marriage is a horrible concept for men. Men should stop supporting the idea of marriage.

SQ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Islam is a cult.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Some educational degrees are stupid and pointless.
Australia's standards on who can go to university - and especially who can go to university to become a teacher - is pathetic.

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nikki Bella is fat.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

If there's consent between cousins, I'm fine with them being a couple. The way some societies look down on all forms of incest as if they are all the same is just completely asinine, hell, reminds me of homophobia tbh.
"have your outrage WF, idc"
SQ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This man is BORING










I don't give a fuck, come at me, bro.

What was the last non wrestling television show you watched?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


Are you hyped for anything in particular right about now?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Superbowl. Should be a good game. 

Last video game you played?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess this is a general question, not related to anything specific, but The Wyatt Family vs The Shield at Elimination Chamber. Sweet tap dancing Mary, we're finally getting it. :mark:

EDIT ~ WWE2k14.

I guess I'll ask the same question.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

WWE '13. I'm behind :lol

SQ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EDIT ~ I'm gonna put in AC II right now so I can have a different answer.

Last food you ate?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sugar cane. Not really ate but y'know, you get the point.

What's a dish most people seem to like you don't really like?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Sugar cane. Not really ate but y'know, you get the point.
> 
> What's a dish most people seem to like you don't really like?


Sushi

I can't stand seafood in general, any type of fish makes my stomach queezy

What is your favorite part of the day on a day to day basis?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know about a specific dish but I absolutely hate Chinese food, but it seems like everybody goes crazy for it. 

EDIT ~ Hmmmm, I don't really know. I guess just whatever I'm doing to relax.

What song does everyone love but you hate?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Any drake song
I'm a rock guy

Would you sleep in a forest with a tent for 3 weeks, if someone paid you £10,000? ($20,000))


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sure, as long as the forest wasn't a known bear zone or something.

If you could change one thing about the WWE right now, what would it be? It can be anything from replacing someone in power (just one person), to giving or stopping one person's push, to getting the crowd to stop a certain chant, etc. Whatever you want.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you could change one thing about the WWE right now, what would it be? It can be anything from replacing someone in power (just one person), to giving or stopping one person's push, *to getting the crowd to stop a certain chant*, etc. Whatever you want.


Oh you mad cause of the YES chants Pyro? unk2

Anyway I'd probably push AJ Lee to the moon by making her look more dominant without Tamina, or have her bring back the Women's title. Honestly, AJ Lee was the first thought that came into my head with your question.

A famous person you think is insanely obnoxious?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ke$ha. Dear GOD.

Same question I guess.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

David Grohl, Paris Hilton, Morrissey (even though I like him), etc.


SQ


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Chris Brown. Fuck that guy.

Worst wrestler in the WWE atm?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Obviously Khali. Worst entertainer for me is Orton though. :brodgers

Who entertained you most in WWE in 2010 - the year before THE Punk?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Uhm, CM Punk? 

I fucking LOVED the straight edge society. I knew the second Punk started his rituals he was poking fun at cults like Christianity and according to Punk himself he was. God, everything about the straight edge society was solid gold heel work and the fact that some shitty backstage crap got the gimmick to end because of it getting _"unwanted heat"_ still pisses me off. Fuck you Shawn Micheals, fuck you.

Who was your favorite WWE wrestler in 2008?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I stopped watching around then, but I think in hindsight I would say Umaga. I was always wanting him to get beaten the fuck up. I was still a mark then. 

SQ


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I wasn't watching wrestling in 2008 (2003-2012 hiatus)

Name a song that's your 'guilty pleasure'.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Bayley's non instrumental theme right now. So feminine. :side:

SQ


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

She's terrible, but oh my god if this song isn't infectiously delicious.

You are called up into the main roster of the WWE. You are given the freedom to create your own character. What would your character be, and would you rather be a heel or a face, and why?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like to replicate AJ Styles' Lone Wolf persona, but with a few supernatural qualities, sorta like a more ''realistic'' Undertaker. I would be an anti-hero, mysterious face, with a tweener lean.

What is your favorite aerial wrestling maneuver of all time?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Man I'm ganna b boring and mainstream but when late 90s jeff hardy does a swanton bomb i get goosies. 

why are all the mods pussies on this forum?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Because you touch yourself at night.

Your favourite wrestler as a kid?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sting 

Who is your celebrity look alike?


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Somewhere between Saul Alvarez and Seth Rogen 

How offended are your wrestling sensibilities that Roman will be pushed over Seth and Dean?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not at all offended at him being pushed over Rollins, incredibly offended at him being pushed over Dean.

Who's your favourite and least favourite wrestler out of the 6 members of The Shield and The Wyatt Family?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The guy in the sheep mask least favourite by a mile. All the others are awesome I go through phases of liking some more than others, right now Rollins. If Ambrose got more mic time I might think differently.

Which wrestler has the best tattoos?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably Punk. Barrett's are pretty good too.

Using a smiley or gif, what was your reaction at the rumble when Mysterio came out at #30 instead of Bryan?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:ti

Last time you used public transport?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't remember, I love using my car.

What perfume do you use?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

3 weeks ago for vacation

Edit: don't wear it much but I have some Ralph Lauren cologne that I use 

What would you like to name your future son or daughter?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Ratman said:


> 3 weeks ago for vacation
> 
> Edit: don't wear it much but I have some Ralph Lauren cologne that I use
> 
> What would you like to name your future son or daughter?


Sophia if its a girl, Anthony if its a guy

One regret in life so far?


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

I regret staying up til 4am to watch the 2012 Royal Rumble Match and feeling absolutely shattered when i woke up and nearly falling down my stairs.

Worst cartoon you have ever seen?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

CROOK-94 said:


> Worst cartoon you have ever seen?


He-man. I can't imagine anyone liking other than for nostalgia and to make fun of it. 


What famous dead person would you most like to have dinner with?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Probably anyone legendary Hollywood actor/actress, namely Cary Grant or Marlon Brando or Katharine Hepburn.


On a marking out scale of 1 to 100, how would fare against a :usangle return to the WWE?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

73.88 to be precise.

Same question but with Steiner instead?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

1715457e2 out of 100


Ok question? .. hmmm, favorite music video of all time?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Jamiroquai, Virtual insanity.

Your favorite character played by Al Pacino?


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

Michael Corleone.The Godfather is an awesome trilogy.

Favorite role played by Christian Bale?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

American Psycho. Such a cliche answer but it's obvious. :cena5

SQ.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

The fighter

do u like lorde???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Meh.

What was the last song you heard for the first time and couldn't wait to hear it again?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nico Vega - Million Years

Ever had a drink thrown in your face?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not that I remember.

Where are you watching the Super Bowl?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Go Seahawks!!!


Favorite amusement park ride you been on?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I haven't been on any yet or I don't remember being on one

Which WWE PPV have you been to live?
(I have only went to Wrestlemania 25 and TLC 2010)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

None.

Do you plan on attending a live WWE event?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes hopefully in the future.

What country do you most want to visit?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ireland. Some of my family came from there, and it looks like beautiful country.
Plus some pretty cool haunted places, I hear.

SQ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

America. In particular the south-western part of the US (Arizona, Nevada, California).

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much the whole central part of Europe (Italy, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Belgium, Netherlands) but if I had to pick one probably Italy.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

^Can i offer you a room in my house and show you some local girls? 

In a thug fight who would win, Magic or Headliner?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Headliner. :kobe8

Why does McQueen forget to ask questions? :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because he's getting old 

Last wrestling match you watched?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Sheamus, Daniel Bryan and John Cena vs. The Shield (with the shitty Wyatt interruption) :brodgers

SQ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan at the Royal Rumble. Deal with it. :wyatt

Last thing you ate?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you watch it twice, or more? :lol

Some cheeseburger-styled pizza. :draper2

Last thing you drank?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've only seen the full match twice, first live, and then again last night, or early morning, whatever. I've seen the ending spot a bunch of times, though, obviously. 

Orange juice. I'm about to get a french vanilla or hot chocolate, though.

Last tv show watched?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watched a episode of Only Fools and Horses earlier

What would your ideal WrestleMania 30 main-event be?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If we were to pretend the people I choose are the most over in the company:

Daniel Bryan (face) vs. Dolph Ziggler (face or heel) vs. Antonio Cesaro (heel) for the WWE Championship.

Realistically:

Daniel Bryan vs. CM Punk vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship.

SQ


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan VS Taker w/ Bryan beating the Streak or Bryan VS Punk w/ Bryan going over

Favorite city?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chicago

SQ


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Rio de Janeiro.

What would you do if you are alone in a room with a serial killer, and your only weapon is a super soaker?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Leave the room. :lelbron

Punk or no Punk?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Punk. I miss him already 

What did you think about this year's Super Bowl?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hilarious. Glad the Seahawks won and embarrassed Manning. 


What is your favorite Super Bowl commercial of all time?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Didn't Candice Michelle have a GoDaddy Super Bowl commercial? If so, I'll have to go with that one.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

A salad

What is your favorite sports moment?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

06 AFL Grand Final and 08 NBA Finals Game 7 :kanye

What are you wearing?

































:yum:​


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

T Shirt and Striped Pants.

Most underrated Video Game?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Spyro: A Hero's Tail is usually pretty overlooked amongst most Spyro fans I know. When it comes to post-insomniac Spyro games, this one is probably the best, in my opinion.

Most overrated video game?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Any game from the Halo franchise.


How do you want to be remembered in life?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

As someone who was successful, happy and a good person.

Do you want to have kids? For those who have kids, if you could go back would you do things differently?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I definitely don't want kids.

Last thing you got in the mail?


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

I believe it was WWE 2K14 

Worst thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

weat bix couldnt swallow the damn thing and barfed it

ever got a concussion?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Nope. 

Wrestler Firing that made you most happy?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

mmm...none. 


Which wrestler would you most like to make ten years younger and healthier?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Assuming it doesn't affect their ability and knowledge, etc...
Cesaro.

SQ?


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe Kane

First WWF/WWE match you watched?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

I only got into wrestling in 2012 so it was a match between r~truth and david otunga fuck u smarks i liked it.

Sq

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

^You're a SMARK too. 


Eddie Guerrero vs. JBL in a steel cage match.

SQ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar ironman match from Smackdown

Last thing you watched on YouTube?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not including what I went to as per request of Calahart in the Chatbox, it was this:






My friend who has started trying to become a lets play youtuber.


Name a very important wrestling match and why it's important to you. This doesn't have to be a favourite.
For clarification, a very important match, but not THE most important match, to me, is The Rock and John Cena vs. The Miz and R-Truth, which got me back into wrestling. (Because of R-Truth. :lmao)


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Anything with r truth in it. 
nah important match for me is bound for glory 2009 x division ultimate x match, its the gateway match to get people into that wrestling shizz nawhatimsayyyin.

Sq 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett (Jan 31, 2014)

Made me realize how shit WWE was.
Whose you're favorite wrestler who has never been in WWE or TNA


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Tanahashi or devitt, maybe even vampiro but he's probly been in tna not too sure 
Sq

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh God, IDK.....uhhh, Human Tornado. I don't watch the Indies but he's done some funny things.

What's your favourite Futurama episode?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Shit, there's way too many awesome episodes to name. My top three would probably be something like:

The Luck of the Fryish - The one about Fry thinking his brother stole his identity. Funny with a great ending.
Time Keeps On Slippin' - Farnsworth's mutant atomic supermen vs The Harlen Globetrotters, plus the time keeps jumping storyline offers up hilarity.
The Devil's Hands Are Idle Playthings - Fry wins the devil's hands and attempts to win Leela over with his holophone opera. 

A lot more great ones. I would probably say there's not a single bad episode in the show's original 4 season run.

Favourite frontman of all time that also played an instrument?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tough one.. Either Eddie Vedder or Ronnie Van Sant..

Favourite mafia based movie?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There's a lot that I love but Donnie Brasco is definitely one of my favourites, if not my #1.

Last thing you read/learned/found out that blew your mind and changed your perception of something in particular?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure, I guess back a long time ago when I found out about Operation Northwoods and learned to not trust the government all the time.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The documentary _"Earthlings"_. The documentary didn't instantly change my views, just made me question myself and fucked with me emotionally. After like a month or 2, in the 7th of January 2014 after looking for arguments against my original thoughts and with my original thoughts, I became a vegan because my conscience couldn't take it. There really is no good reason not to be a vegan. 

SQ.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The theory that life is a simulation and possibly a simulation of a simulation and so forth, for instance, you're playing Sims, and your Sims have designed a simulation within your game therefore creating Sims' Sims(?) your game's creation then create their own simulation, and so on. A program called Conway's _Game of Life_ demonstrates the rationale behind the theory in spectacular fashion, the program has undoubtedly given nerds a hard on since the 70's, due to the infinite possibilities, that are anchored by the mathematical precision through safe participation. The premise seemed less absurd than it initially appeared after further research and it made me sit back and think "Wow", however it cannot be proven correct or even false. A fun way to kill time, though.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel inclined to interject...

If I am a Sim, why have I not wet myself since I was a kid, and why have I not bought a bunch of fireplaces to burn myself to death?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Cause it ain't that simple nigs.



Spoiler: NZ Slopestyle Snowboarding Team














What do you think of the NZ Slopestyle Snowbarding Team?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Meh.

You're on the bus, and suddenly two guys start to make out whilst moaning real loud and start pushing their bodies against each other and a girl gets turned on by the guys and starts masturbate. Nobody on the bus does anything and don't seem to care. What is your reaction?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this your sexual fantasy or something, Gandhi? If I was on a bus, I'd probably be in the corner with headphones on so who's to say I'd even notice? The guys making out wouldn't bother me, but I guess it would be fairly surprising if a girl started masturbating on a bus. I'd probably film it and attempt to bribe her with it later. Though if she's masturbating on a bus she probably doesn't have any shame, does she? So blackmail is out of the question. I know, I'd probably come onto WF and PM Gandhi telling him that his premonition/sexual fantasy/whatever came true and that he should make more wild predictions and see if they keep happening.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd start laughing hysterically tbh.

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I keep reading the book I am currently into, and compartmentalize my fantasies for later.

Jorja Fox. Bridge to Willaim Peterson returning or no?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No idea what you just asked, father.

Would you rob a bank with me?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure. Are we talking real life or some sort of GTA heist? You know what? Either way is good.

How did you come up with your usertitle? Assuming the next person has a custom usertitle, of course.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Saw it on a meme for some reason giggled and added it. Probably need a new one though.

SQ.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bulls are my favorite NBA team and their logo is in my sig, so yeah.

If you could visit any planet in the Solar System, what would it be?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

One of the gas giants, specifically Saturn or Neptune.

What new superhero adaptation are you looking forward to seeing, if any?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't care for them.










Youre the POV, what's happening next?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I keep walking to my destination

How much is the fish!?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

The fish can only be bought with fries.

What's up with the guy above me and fish?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Daft Punk's 3 other albums aren't as good as Homework True/False?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Absolutely false apart from _Home After All_.


Will you marry me?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure if that's legal in my state yet. :hmm: _Plus you'd have to do something about that pesky "wife" problem I currently endure._

Who will marry Callisto?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ratman will sinces hes lurking

Why does pratchett leave such odd (but entertaining) reps?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Because he is a weird yet entertaining poster. 

WHERE ARE THE FUCKING TWINKIES!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At the Twinkie factory in Natick, Massachusetts

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Land of Hopes & Dreams (Live) - by The Boss

SQ


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't remember but the one song I can't get out of my head is Don't Gotta Work It Out by Fitz and the Tantrums.

Do you find the accent of Russian women attractive and why?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No, because the image of Mother Russia pops in my head.

Why is this my 1st post in this thread?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nobody knows.......

Which one will you be watching on Monday night: RAW or Daniel Bryan on the NFL Network talking about the Seahawks?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Raw. I don't follow football.

What's the most disgusting thing you've ever eaten?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Liver. *SHUDDERS*

SQ


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

expired yoghurt


what would your wrestling name be?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever they told me it was

Summer or winter?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Summer. Not a fan of cold weather at all.

What's the most you would spend on a pair of Beats' headphones?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

$60. Anything higher for a pair of fucking headphones is crazy.

Favorite top song from the 2000's?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IDK, I don't like music that gets played on the radio. I can tell you my favourite song of the 2000's but not my favourite top song.

Worst pop song of the last 5 years?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:hmm: there's a lot of awful songs but i would say anything with Ke$ha.

Best spear you've seen so far in wrestling?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Goldberg or Rhyno


Favorite sport to watch in the Winter Olympics?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Bobsled, just for Jamaica. Ice Hockey aswell I guess.

Least Favorite sport to watch in the Winter Olympics?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Figure skating. BORING!

What is that one song that you would call the soundtrack of your life?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I would have to say "Radioactive" by Imagine Dragons, because we are in the new age already

Are you planing to be a wrestler in the future?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, my name will be Ryan Game.

If you faced me in Wrestlemania XXXV would your manager be Brie or Nikki Bella, with no other choice?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I would beat you in Wrestlemania, with Nikki ass-Bella, as my manager.

A song that you love it in the past and now you hate it?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Burn this City by Sonic Syndicate.

Favorite historical figure?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Aristotle


Red Vine or Twizzler family?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Twizzlers 

Have Randy Orton remain champion until he defeats Sammartinos 10 year title reign or have John Cena win 50 world title reigns?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think i've only had Red Vines once so I guess Twizzlers.

Edit: I don't really have a problem with Cena, he's far from my favorite guy but I think hes good at what they have him do. Orton has become fucking dull as hell and I don't see why they keep pushing him tbh.

Favorite snack to get at the movies (if you overpay for that kinda shit and don't sneak stuff in)?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

(To answer both)

CENA :mark:
Nachos :mark:

The name for a IC and US title unified?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Intercontinental Championship.

Which one of these usernames sound the best: MikeThaGod, NobodyFucksWithTheJesus, or DGenerationMC?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Transcontinental Championship? :draper2

SQ I guess


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

MikeThaGod

What is worse: Having someone you know imitate you on a social media site to ruin you or having them tell lies about ou with you in front of you?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> MikeThaGod
> 
> What is worse: Having someone you know imitate you on a social media site to ruin you or having them tell lies about ou with you in front of you?


Having them tell lies about you while you're present. 2nd option.

Do you have carpet or wood floor in your house?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Carpet

Walt Jr's Dodge Challenger or Walt's Chrysler SRT?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Walt Jr's Challenger just because of the epic fate it met in the end..

Coen Brothers or Tarantino?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Tarantino RD & PF easily make my favorite movie list all day errr day

Saul'a Cadillac or Jesse's Cap N Cook lowrider?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Cap-N-Cook lowrider, obviously. Like how can you not choose that?


Any amazing, exciting shows you recommend people to watch?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I am currently enjoying the comedy Spy show called CHUCK. 
It's easy to watch and pretty damn entertaining. 

Shower or bath?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Either as long as the subject of your last rep is in there with me Klee. 

I usually only take showers though, its quicker. 

Chicken or Steak.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Steak

Why is Russell Brand so unfunny?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a really good question.

Does anyone have a satisfying answer for that?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No.

Which Archer character are you most like?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That one guy.

Top 3 most anticipated films of yours?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:kobe

Fincher's Gone Girl
Nolan's Interstellar
Villeneuve's Enemy

Remake of a film you'd actually like to see?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Max Payne

Is your hometown liberal or conservative?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Conservative I believe?

What was your favorite movie of 2013?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

World War Z

Russia or Germany?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Russia...I guess? Unless we're talking about Fascism vs Communism, Hitler vs Stalin, etc, then neither. Russians have a more interesting culture than Germans do, at least to me, plus they have the best sounding national anthem, despite what it reminds people of. Plus, I'm not a fan of the German language, it sounds so harsh and ugly (no offense to people who speak German but it's not exactly a language that hits the ear well like, for example, Italian, Spanish, French, etc). So Russia. 

In 5 years, who on the WWE full time roster has won the most world titles? Keep in mind, there's no guarantee that guys like John Cena and Randy Orton will be full time in 5 years, even though they probably will be.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

I can see Cena still being a full timer, if not, i'd say Sheamus.

What film are you most looking forward to in 2014?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

X Men: Days Of Future Past

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably the same movie. Not really paying attention to whats coming out this year yet.

SQ


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

GODZILLA!

If you were in a love triangle angle with The Funkadactyls (possible typos), who would you end up taking?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The less annoying one

Band you like that no one else seems to like?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Black Stone Cherry doesn't get the recognition they deserve I guess. Although I know LC & Cal both like them I don't personally know anyone else who is really a fan of theirs.

SQ I guess. Fuck i'm boring today.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Bloodhound Gang don't really have a following in NA though they're quite popular in Europe

Do you collect anything?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DVD's

I actually used to listen to BHG a lot when I was a bit younger. 

Favorite Planet?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Sun :dlo

Favorite song that you used to hate?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

November Rain. I didn't understand why it sounded good as a child. Now......:yum:

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wonderwall by Oasis. Great fucking song but I used to hate it when it came out.

Do you own a weapon?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes

If you met any, which celebrities have you met? If you haven't met any celebrities, then which celebrity would you like to meet the most?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

No, Weapons aren't as popular up here as they are down south brother

Edit @ Ratman Met some DJ's none of the mainstream European one's just some local one's here in Canada 

Ever been to Saskatchewan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. Ontario's the only province I've ever been in, mostly only place, to be honest. I've visited a couple US states but generally, that's about it. I'm open to it, though, maybe at some point.

Least favourite character on your favourite tv show?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Ashley Gold; Hardcore Pawn

A criminal is running from the cops. There is two paths, the shady path and the well-lit path. Which would you take, to be effective?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shady path, much easier to hide in the dark where no one can see you.

Worst TV show you've ever seen?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The shows my dad watches he watches the old timey shows like Get Smart though I'm sure in 2034 the kids will be saying how corny the shows of today are lol

Do you like Against Me! ?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Never heard of them, although the incomplete sentence and EXCLAMATION MARK makes the band name sound like a poor japanese to english translation.

The Good, the Bad, or the Ugly? Talking about the actual characters from the movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Definitely The Good. Eastwood is the man.

Classic Rock or Rap?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Classic Rock

Blues or Jazz?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

blues



old people or babies? which do you find more annoying :side:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahh Jeez must I choose? I guess old people cos babies don't know any better? Sorry old peeps! 

Best Beastie Boys song that isn't Fight for your right?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fight for your Right isn't their best song anyways. INTERGALACTIC PLANETARY.

Your saddest celebrity death?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

MCA & Test

Ever CALLED DA COPS on someone?


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Never. I'm very far from seedy places.

Why are Americans so godly compared to the rest of the world?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

trollpostistrollpost unless you live in Floriderp or something..

Are you getting Watch Dogs? What console?


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Definitely. On the 360 since I won't be planning to buy next gen console till late this year at the earliest.

Had you ever got your dick sucked by a black woman?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

What a convenient question. Yeah, I have.






Who won in your opinion?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That one was pretty good but I liked Blackbeard's rap more.

Favorite Epic Rap Battles in History?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ahhhh damn it! This is a pretty hard question. :|

I can't pick between *Nikola Tesla vs Thomas Edison* and *Rasputin vs Stalin*.

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably Einstein vs Steven Hawkings

SQ


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The one with Snoopzilla in it I guess.

Most hated youtuber?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Probably Onision. Fucker is one of the biggest reasons why a lot of people think vegetarians/vegans are pieces of shit.

SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Joey Graceffa, Connor Franta & Ray William Johnson

Who's the bigger sellout Vitaly or RomanAtwood?


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't follow YT "celebs".

You think Winter Olympics are for pussies?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not into that stuff so no.

What is your favorite anime?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have a favorite anime, but one of my favorites is Ergo Proxy.

Like oh my god wrestling forum, check your privileges! So like, totally like, what are like, your privileges?

Like for example like, I'm a cis male who happens to also have thin privilege. Like but atleast I don't have white privilege. Like.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I have no idea what that question means.

Most hated poster?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

C2D for ignoring me :brodgers

SQ I guess.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

GIMMICK POSTERS 

Wrestlemania/Royal Rumble excluded ever got together with peeps to watch a wrasslin event?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A while back I used to get together with a buddy from high school and we would watch Raw every once in a while.

Have you ever been hit on, flirted with or asked out by a coworker or friend with a different sexual orientation than yourself?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Na but I've had sex with a couple chicks i work with but no dating and shit.

best tv drama that isn't breaking bad ???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The Sopranos

When's the last time you genuinely enjoyed a full year of WWE programming (Post AE)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

2013 actually.

Question for males (or females who could envision themselves in the situation); what would your instinct be if a woman were to hit you? Would you retaliate with a hit, or attempt to restraint yourself from smacking/punching her and try to stop her/walk away from the situation?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Hit in the temple? Biatch is getting curb stomped any where else I'd show restraint 

I'll twist the Q, Your other half is into BDSM where do you draw the line?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All depends on the severity. If it's a shot to my face once and it ends then then I'll just use my words or walk away. You know, the expected result. On the flip side: I'll get grief for it, but screw it. If it's a heavy situation, some force will need to be taken to make sure she quits. Not an actual strike, but maybe grab her and try to talk her down or something. All this on the premise if is the attacking commences past one slap or punch, etc. And then if anything life threatening or so is involved - for whatever reason it may be to lead her to go down such a path - she'll be forcing my hand. It's a dirty situation altogether. Sounds bad, but only if reached the point of no return would it have to reach any sort of intense ending. Gender means shit to me in the instance if it's "me or the other person." Why the hell would it? That's stupid. Being female doesn't mean you can't cause harm. That lies within human nature, regardless.

For the thought provoking manner of it, SQ. Lets see me and Gandhi be the only ones open to any sort of physical results if need be. 8*D

Well dammit. My answer was obviously for TJF. The other question is simple: I wouldn't put up w/that nonsense.

Now SQ for whichever topic tickles the next poster's fancy. idc


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@BDSM:
NO. PHYSICAL. VIOLENCE.

SQ.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Probably not.

Have you ever been witness to a crime?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

So many vanilla males in the bedroom lol

@ Obby yeah but only shit like petty theft

Ever shoplifted?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't say I have intentionally. I remember one time my mum and I went shopping and we were getting meat from a butcher inside a supermarket, where they pack the meat and you go and pay for it at the counter. We had two trolleys and had to put the meat in the second which was carrying a TV or something big, and forgot to pay for it. :side:



Al Borland said:


> So many vanilla males in the bedroom lol


Never done it. Don't have the urge.
But you never know. :cena5


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes when I was younger. Learnt my lesson though.

:kobe Ask a question next time Oxi.

Last time you visited the cinema?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Royal Rumble. Yes, we get PPV's in Canada at the theater, and it's cheaper. This one was free because I had enough points.

SQ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Early 2013 I think. Not much of a movie person. I remember you telling me that before about PPV's in theaters in Canada, you're lucky. 

On a scale of 1-10 how much interest do you have in the current product? Because my interest is rock bottom atm. :side:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

7. Many talents I care about.

What match should main event Mania XXX?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Undertaker vs someone who doesn't fucking suck.

Are you going to pay for WM 30?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We're not that lucky, lol, we don't get the Network when the States do.

10/10 for Bray Wyatt and 0/10 for everything else. So let's round that out to 1.

EDIT ~ No, it's not worth it. I don't care about any match on the card except one. I'll watch Bray Wyatt vs John Cena online later, if Wyatt wins, which he more than likely won't.

Who's your favourite wrestler in WWE right now?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nah. Too much money. I would honestly do it if I had the money and if I cared for the main event. But I like a lot of people would prefer not to bay for boo-tista.

STOLEN.

@Pyro

Cesaro. Guy's good at everything, including mic work. :cesaro

SQ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damien Sandow :cuss:

Last match watched?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:zayn

What do you like about TNA Wrestling? Yeah.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cesaro & Brock Lesnar.

edit1: Naito vs Ishii

edit2: Not following TNA.

Excitement scale for Shield vs Wyatts?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

10/10. The sole reason I'm watching Chamber. :mark:

SQ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It does things to my body. So a lot.

Now back to my TNA question.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I liked that it was promising about 8 or so years ago, and was generally entertaining up until a handful of years ago.
:draper2

SQ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The only thing I like about TNA is that Bryan and Vinny make fun of how awful it is on their show and it's hilarious. I feel absolutely nothing for TNA otherwise.

Worst thing about WWE now?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Everything that doesn't revolve about the same ten consistent workers. Excluding NXT talents. I don't even have to go into detail about who they are. We know. And other obvious crap.

SQ. maybe the details will be better from the next person.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pushing of the wrong talent and the overexposure of authority figures. The authority figures getting more time than the wrestlers needs to fuck off already. You don't MATTER, stop hogging the airwaves.

Best finishing move in wrestling today?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

F-5 and Bryans Running Knee.

Most watched Wrestling match of yours?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

F5 by far.

edit: Bret vs. Austin, WM 13.

Worst match you've seen this year?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Q1: Off the top of my w/o a doubt it's Undertaker vs Mankind HIAC.

Q2: umm. Probably something from TNA. Although that's too easy and expected so I'll say Orton vs Cena from Rumble. Hilarious pile of junk that was. I'll savor those memories forever.

Favorite non-main event wrestler from the 90's?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Favourite non main event performer from the 90's? Oh god I don't know, most of my favourites back then always main evented. Do Edge and Christian count? Edge wasn't main event then...

Worst match - Probably Cena vs Orton at the Rumble, I can't think of it off the top of my head but I know there's a definite worst. That's probably it. Seen it a million times, no value to it, both guys are stale beyond belief and don't appeal to me whatsoever. Crowd shitting on it was funny.



> Q2: umm. Probably something from TNA. Although that's too easy and expected so I'll say Orton vs Cena from Rumble. Hilarious pile of junk that was. I'll savor those memories forever.


Thought you absolutely loved Cena and Orton.....

Best match you've seen this year?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bray vs. Bryan easily.

Best promo you've seen this year?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan from the Rumble

What matches do you don't want to see at WrestleMania 30?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Promo - Best promo was the one Bray cut about Bryan turning on him. 

WM 30 - All of them except Bray vs Cena and even then, I'll get turned off by it if Cena wins.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Batista vs. Orton
Batista vs. Anyone
Sheamus vs. Christian
Cesaro vs. Swagger

SQ.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thought you absolutely loved Cena and Orton.....


Unfortunately Orton became a babyface w/the Viper gimmick and severely dropped off. Lost me in a big way, although whenever he gets his act together and actually puts effort in to work, I'm back where I was. Cena is still my guy. Although he was trash that night. Cena vs Orton, bleh. It lost the spark it had back in 2007 when I cared.

As for the question: well all I know about atm is looking to be Orton vs Batista & Triple H wrestling. It's a shame it'll be vs Danielson, but still, I don't care about a large chunk of it. _(lol why wouldn't anyone want to see Sheamus vs Christian? That'll basically have the best chance at stealing the show)_

Are you tired of questions relating to WM 30?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm more tired of people saying SQ. It's not hard to think of another question. :side:

Who do you think Dean Ambrose should drop the US Title to?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Reigns, obviously. It speaks for itself.

How do you really feel about the option of "SQ" posts?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If anyone from the Shield, Reigns. And then make Reigns and Rollins tag champs again. :mark:

:side:
I think asking the same question is fine. I want to put my opinion in _and_ see others. Is this not the point of a forum? :hmm:



HayleySabin said:


> (lol why wouldn't anyone want to see Sheamus vs Christian? That'll basically have the best chance at stealing the show)[/I]


Because Sheamus could pull off a way better match against someone else, and Christian can too.
I think it's silly putting two high-calibre guys against eachother in a filler feud when they could go against younger guys, at least in _an attempt_ to get them over.

Should Swagger win the IC title?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes he should.

Oxi last night: "Christian being in the 6 man tag match makes me not want to watch it".

Thoughts?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I entirely agree with Oxi - Christian is very boring as a face especially in randomly put together tag team matches. As a face, he is also much more underwhelming than Sheamus and Daniel Bryan.

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oxi doesn't like Bray Wyatt, thus any opinion he ever has about wrestling is VOID. :draper2

What is something about yourself that you wish you could improve?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

HEIGHT.

SQ



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oxi doesn't like Bray Wyatt, thus any opinion he ever has about wrestling is VOID. :draper2


It's sad how many people _actually_ think that. :ann1


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*At 31 years old, I'm losing my hair. Not liking that shit.

If you could look like a celebrity, who would it be?*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Ian Somehalder, he looks like me but with a better body and blue eyes.

If someone kidnaps you, would you like to be rescue by:

D. Bryan the GOAT.
Rambo, killing everyone just to rescue.
An army of pornstars willing to do everything to rescue.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

@ DH, Army of pornstars is tempting? Are they my favorites? If so them but if not RAMBO 

What is it about TNA that makes everyone hate on it?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Dixie the GOAT carter, horrible booking, not doing shit with talent, using old wwe stars without any creative juices, too many stars from the past, wcw 2.0 

If you had to run a promotion and you could have any talent you wanted from any promotion or any legends who would be your
~world champion
~Crusierweight champion
~Tag team champion
~Woman's champion
~Commentary team (can be any one even a celebrity same with authority figure)
~Authority figure


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

AJ Styles
Chris Sabin
The Wolves
Cheerleader Melissa 
Eric Gargiulo & Seth Green
Vince RUUUUUUUSSSSOOOO

What's worse The Band 2010 or 2014 New Age Outlaws?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

The band 2010

best and worst wrestler to come out of the ecw new superstar initiave

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

As in WWECW? Best has got to be Punk right? Worst? Uhh Yoshi Tatsu?

What type of high school did you go to? Public/Private/Catholic etc


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Public

Have you been watching the olympics? If so, favorite event?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Occasionally. I watch mainly the hockey, the skiing, and the snowboarding.

Is the modern era of WWE underrated?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah slightly.. It gets ripped for being absolutely terrible which is a little but of an embellishment.. Its certainly not as good as it could be but its not the worst shit ever produced..

SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

No it's horrid I'm not 8 years old anymore why would I enjoy sitting through 3 hours of Randy Boreton & LOL CENA WINS weekly

What do you think of my statement above?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd agree with you for the most part. WWE can put on very compelling television, but they choose to be lazy. They make the some of the dumbest booking decisions they can make when the right decision is obvious to the entire world. Then again, it's the only Wrestling promotion that I watch, and probably will ever watch. 

What did/do/will you major in at college?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know yet. Most likely something about Software Engineering.

Same question.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

First year I studied Phys Ed teaching switched to coaching & admin 2nd year

Have you done an away trip for a sports team you support? Longest away trip you've done?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

What would you do if your sandwich refused to make you a girlfriend? lol.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Make it myself because I'm a physically fit man in my 20's

Do you like your hometown?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not as much as I like 'My Hometown' 





I haven't really been to my hometown in a really long time and its changed a lot, so probably not anymore. I miss the awesome pizza place I lived across the street from though.

SQ


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't really have one with how much I move.

What's the first wrestler that comes to mind that doesn't have an a or e in their in-ring name?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Rock haha 

Do u like paul levsque ???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes

Favorite tonight/late night talk show host?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Conan 

Favorite healthy snack?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Milk.

Size of your shirts?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Normal fit - M slim fit - L

What's your take on slim fit male clothing?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Depends on the person. Skinny people pull it off better than muscular people. Ask Batista.

On WF, are you a face or heel?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Neither I'm just some Canadian that likes to talk wrasslin to fellow minded peeps

What's your opinion on gimmick posters that post on a fake fighting forum?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Depends how annoying they are. I mostly ignore them.



Sono Shion said:


> Milk.
> 
> Size of your shirts?


Does no one else see this is Sono's attempt to get information about Brandie's tits?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, Sono is quite the sly dog.

Your underwear size?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Large.


Would I be treading in uncharted waters by following up with "your penis size"?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Favorite thing to eat bacon with?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bacon. unk2

When is it time to start sucking each others dicks?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

When you walk into the room babes :batista4

Is the chase better than the catch?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Fuuuuck yea

r u a loose cunt?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)

No I'm a loose dick. 

Ever been bitchslapped with a slimy fish?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

no but Ive been fishslapped with a slimy bitch.

Where Is My Mind?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably lost it when you were swimming in the caribbean and animals were hiding behind a rock. Except the little fish.

Which Archer character are you most like?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Gillette of course.


Should I be compelled to watch True Detective?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes. Oui. Ja. Absolutely. Si. Sure. You have to. You should. A must, actually. Yeah.

Are you who you were a year ago?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No. A year ago I was a fisherman. Now I am a lazy ass who sits around waiting for snow and ice to thaw, and rivers to go down.

Who will you be a year from now?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A college student one step closer to getting a Bachelor's degree and doing an internship for a fashion house in New York or London.


SQ I suppose.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Finishing up my degree looking to move to a metropolis bigger than NS might not happen for another 2 oe 3 years though..

PAC or GRAVES?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Pac. 

Would you rather perform Emma's or Santino's entrance music live on WM, considering you have to choose either Emma or Marella?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Emmas. Dont like Santino too much.

Would you rather beat the streak or defeat Cena for the title at wrestlemania?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Defeat Cena at WM

Chaco or Chavo?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

CHACO

Like Henry Rollins?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

sometimes when he's not being a higher authority egotistical flowering brasacus.

have u ever had some sort of sexual intercourse with the same sex?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

'Some sort of sexual intercourse'?
:kobe

No, not at all.

Have you ever thought of 'some sort of sexual intercourse' with the same sex?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Sure :vince3

How long till Graves makes his big time debut?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I will say night after WM or before SummerSlam

Taker VS Cena or Punk VS Cena both WM main events


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Taker/Cena it's what we all want to see if the streak gets broken or not

Raw 2002 or 2003


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk vs Cena. Undertaker needs to lose the Streak to Bray Wyatt and disappear.

EDIT ~ Ughh. 2002 I guess. They're both horrible but 2003 was brutal.

Who's more of an annoying WWE troll puppet, Cole or Lawler?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Lawler's a hokey pedo fogie but Cole's the corporate puppet FFS yes Cole I know how to access the app store on my phone you don't have to remind us week in week out

For his debut would you rather Graves/Punk or Graves/J.Hardy?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Punk. Then he'd have a hope of a decent match with someone on debut.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Dogs

How would The Shield angle play out in TNA?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

By now there would be a dozen of them, and they would all be jobbers. Nonetheless they would have all the belts, and be accompanied to the ring nightly by Dixie Carter in assless leather chaps.

How far off am I in that assessment?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The way I've heard TNA reviewed on various podcasts, probably not very. That's basically an amalgamation of TNA's last 2 big storylines.

Who's taking the pin in the match between The Shield and The Wyatt Family?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The way I've heard TNA reviewed on various podcasts, probably not very. That's basically an amalgamation of TNA's last 2 big storylines.
> 
> Who's taking the pin in the match between The Shield and The Wyatt Family?


Money is on Rollins but I see Roman not making the save for Ambrose kicking off their split.

Rarest WWE DVD or item you own


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I have some posters & some books from 90's

WWE programming being horse shit because of PG or idiot writers?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Idiot writers

What's your opinion on country music?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not a big fan. Like any genre of music I leave the option to like one or two songs here or there.

SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't drive a pickup nor do I fuck my sister so that should it answer it for ya :usangle

Worst PPV of the PG era?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I kind of dig it. Lots of people seem to hate it though with statements such as: ''I like all types of music except country'' common. It's not my favorite genre, but there's quite a few country music songs I like. I credit GTA San Andreas for first making me appreciate country music with the GOAT K Rose station. :lol San Andreas also made me appreciate the hip-hop/rap genre of music which was a big part of the game.

Edit: Battleground 2013 comes to mind.

Your opinion on the New Age Outlaws being Tag Team Champions in 2014?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Best for business. But all in all seriousness, I don't think they're too bad.

Which wrestler(s) from TNA that would be the most successful in WWE?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Excluding ex WWE guys probably just Roode 

Could a move to TNA revive Zack Ryder's career?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Considering TNA will push any WWE reject (Derrick Bateman being the recent example :ti) sure.

Do you have a bucket list?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

No

Your biggest achievement to date


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

blackbelt in karate otherwise smashing back 6 cindys in a minute ma fuckaaaa

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Dat question

SQ?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Graduating uni and entering the workforce with my dream job :mark:

Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brunettes

Favorite month of the year?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The winter months

Did you ever have bash n brawlers?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope.

Do you agree that white chocolate is WOAT?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nah. It's not GOAT but it's not WOAT. It's still chocolate so impossible to be WOAT.

Would you rather own high class speakers or high class headphones?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Headphones.

You told to make a movie about an elf protagonist in a futuristic world with humans. What would you like this elf character to be like? Whatever personality you choose, this movie will be big and will win awards and will get you famous forever.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

umm...I don't know. I would probably make them an outcast or something, and have them reflect societies current treatment of minorities. 

If you were a pro-wrestler, what song or work of music would you use as your entrance theme?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

It would probably change if you asked me again in the future but right now if I was a slow & marauding wrestler White Angel - Lions if I was a quick high flyer Get Smashed Gate Crash - Hadouken!


What % of the IWC actually look like this


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I have no idea, but if I can get a percentage out of my ass I'd say about 40%.

Are you with or against people killing dogs for food? Explain your reasoning for your answer.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Against. Dogs were bred specifically to help humans with tasks. The only reason dogs even exist right now is because of that - why would you throw thousands of years of breeding away because you're hungry?

What is the worst current popular game?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Call of Duty, or some lame anime shit like Final Fantasy. 

Best video game series going today?


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Assassin's Creed series. At least for me.

Do you think Toblerone is overrated?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah.

Who do you think is starting off at the Elimination Chamber match?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Podcast as always 
and for the preshow 
Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs Ryback and Axel

Who is better Eva Marie or Dawn Marie? lol both have Marie as their wrestling last name)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dawn Marie

Do you think CM Punk and Kevin Nash would make a better commentary team than WWE's current one?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone would be a better team than Cole/Lawler

Have anything of note hanging on your walls?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

If anything my shelves which hold my WWE DVD collection but I do have a Ian McEwen poster waiting to be framed and put up.

Favourite theme song.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

nWo Wolfpac's

Least favorite entrance song?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Almost every Divas theme. Probably Maria's is #1. *shudders*

SQ


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Any diva's theme. For male wrestlers, Tyson Kidd probably takes the cake for shitty themes.

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Logan's Roadhouse & Applebee's.

Favorite book you read as a kid?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Various books about dinosaurs & other events

Who has the lower social standing neckbeard IWC members or neckbeard bronies


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't know what a neckbeard bronie is so I have to go with neckbeard IWC member by default.


What would be your favorite form of execution via death penalty? *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the simple execution of a long sword to the head. Maybe I'm just boring.


SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with a sword or ax to chop off the head. That or like an abattoir use one of those bolt guns and shoot a steel rod into the skull. Whatever gets the job done quickly and efficiently.

Same question, because I am hoping ABH gets a chance to answer.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd go with The Gridiron or the cement shoes like the gangster did it in the past, I don't konw if this things still apply this days thought.

Fan for life of: Transformers or Gundam?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Demon Hunter said:


> I'd go with The Gridiron or the cement shoes like the gangster did it in the past, I don't konw if this things still apply this days thought.
> 
> Fan for life of: Transformers or Gundam?


Neither

Bring back one title and put it on anyone current or past


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm going to answer Hit-Girl's question anyway since Pratchett wanted me to. :draper2

I'd probably go the long and painful route, but allow the paying public to watch to cover the costs. The incarcerated person would first have their toenails slowly removed with tweezers, before slowly having their skin flayed off ala Martyrs (you know what I'm talking about if you've seen the film.) They'd still be alive at this point, the viewing public would then be able to vote on what utensil is used for the actual kill. Either something simple like a crowbar or baseball bat, or something ridiculously over-the-top like shooting a bowling ball out of a cannon. Fun for all the family. This would clearly save the dying PPV market and would bring in millions. I should be President.

The actual last question asked: Bring back the Women's Title because the Divas Title is atrocious. AJ can have it, just replace that awful butterfly belt.

Favourite drummer of all time?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm going to answer Hit-Girl's question anyway since Pratchett wanted me to. :draper2
> 
> I'd probably go the long and painful route, but allow the paying public to watch to cover the costs. The incarcerated person would first have their toenails slowly removed with tweezers, before slowly having their skin flayed off ala Martyrs (you know what I'm talking about if you've seen the film.) They'd still be alive at this point, the viewing public would then be able to vote on what utensil is used for the actual kill. Either something simple like a crowbar or baseball bat, or something ridiculously over-the-top like shooting a bowling ball out of a cannon. Fun for all the family. This would clearly save the dying PPV market and would bring in millions. I should be President.


Buys.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Tie between Bonham and Lars.

How boring would the world be without America?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Very.

Why is Magic only participating in this thread when LC makes a Q? Is the thirst real?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Of course.

Can the thirst ever not be REAL?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, it can.

Would you rather play an Assassins Creed game in Feudal Japan or Ancient Egypt?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Feudal Japan.

Other than Morgan Freeman, who would you want narrating your life.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tom Hanks

Would you protect a younger sibling from danger in the way that Katniss did in Hunger Games?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Bullseye said:


> Tom Hanks
> 
> Would you protect a younger sibling from danger in the way that Katniss did in Hunger Games?


More than likely, not sure what she did but I am a self sacrificing person, would protect anyone really.

How would you stop the high conception rates in the UK?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

By better educating the youth on the benefits of smaller families to lower the rates in the future.



shouldn't really enforce any policy imo, but im also not from the UK. :side:


If you were reborn as animal, would you rather be live underwater, in the air, or on land. Or in super hazardous environments as a boring protist where you do nothing for your life. :side:


Sono Shion said:


> Very.
> 
> Why is Magic only participating in this thread when LC makes a Q? Is the thirst real?


i also answer mcqueen/cody questions. ask better questions. :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Underwater. I'd get all the answers I seek.

SQ b/c lazy plus FUN scenario (now magic may answer back :side


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Underwater. So much to EXPLORE(deep water animal obv.).


Would you prefer to have complete control of your concentration(as in you won't get stimuli released that makes you want to do something else when you're studying; procrastination, etc) or be able to learn anything on your first try?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Learn anything on my first try.

Nipples on men are useless, would you prefer men NOT have nipples or have them stay?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nipples develop before gender differentiation and thus getting rid of them would mean getting rid of them altogether. And because it's crucial for females to develop nipples(for TITS), I'd prefer having them around.


plus they can regenerate. :mark:



favorite HOLIDAY.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Christmas, because fuck it free shit. 

If you could erase one person from history (excluding Hitler, too obvious) who would it be?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mark David Chapman, because I have always been curious about what music would be like today had John Lennon never been murdered.

Same question.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mohammed, that insufferable piece of shit who founded islam.

SQ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll also take Mohammed. Fucking pedo cult leader.

SQ


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

John Cena... Nah I I jest

errr Stalin

What is the first word that comes to your head having seen this picture

What would you do if I gave you 1000 dollars right now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Probably just put it in the bank tbh. Don't really need anything right now

This is kinda morbid, but what would you want your last meal to be?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Ultimate Feast at Red Lobster. :homer










:homer :homer :homer

At least once a year, no exceptions.

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A HUGE Steak.

Last album you listened to + your rating?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

8/10

Have you ever seen a child torture an animal for the sake of torture? If so, what were they doing and how did you react?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

my sister once killed our dog after punting it half way across the yard. I don't remember my reaction.

What do you want to ask me? :<


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I will be shocked, sad, and disgusted, so I don't wish to see that
Which WWE wrestler do you wish to leave forever right now?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Batista. Then we'd have to get a decent title match.

Who is the GOAT professional wrestler?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who is the WOAT professional wrestler?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Boots To Chests said:


> my sister once killed our dog after punting it half way across the yard. I don't remember my reaction.
> 
> What do you want to ask me? :<



:| Your sister now lives in a padded cell right?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who is the WOAT professional wrestler?












SQ I guess.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not a bad choice, I can top it though










Makes you want to gag, doesn't it?

Favourite snack?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Probably sun flower seeds.

Suppose reincarnation was real, and that you were born where you were and made to look the way you looked and given the abilities you have because of your past human life which is somewhat similar to yours now _"keyword here is somewhat, not a lot"_. Now keep imagining here, suppose you were the reincarnation of someone famous, who do you suspect would be your past life?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jean-Michel Basquiat

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Friedrich Nietzsche. 

SQ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Jack The Ripper.

Are you watching the Oscars tomorrow?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I only watch for the Best Foreign Language Film Oscars. The American Awards aren't pretentious enough for me.

Whos side are you on in the Spittlekauga/ICE Edge Viking War (you'll be begging for AIDS) going on in the WF members Roster thread?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:hmm: I guess with Spittlekauga, he was awful in the past but at least he's start to entertaining me now.

It's probably that Wagg and Cody, end in jail, for that "misunderstood attraction" they have, so who do you think would have more chances to survive in jail?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wagg... cuz he's black... :side:

When will Sono PM me nudes?


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Never
Fave diva of all time


----------



## D-Generation Y (Nov 19, 2013)

Trish Stratus
Your fave cartoon as a child?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Yu-Gi-Oh and Pokemon, I stopped watching Yu-Gi-Oh since September 2013 and I still watch Pokemon
Since when you been watching WWE?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I've been watching since some time in late 1999 or early 2000.

When did you mark out hardest?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably the end of Wrestlemania XX.

SQ


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

The Rocks entrance at the end of the Raw where he said he'll be the host of 'Mania 27.

Who's the GOAT?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Eva Marie.

Who's the GOAT of WF Users?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No one.

Last thing purchased from Amazon?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Prisoners on Blu-Ray.

A song that you dislike by an artist/band you love?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Limit to Your Love - James Blake

A song you love by an artist/band you hate?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wonderwall by Oasis (I don't hate Oasis but I don't like them other than that song)

Song you never want to hear again?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Bodies - Drowning Pool. I know it was the theme for one of the best PPV's of the last decade, but every third YouTube compilation, if not more use it.

Worst wrestler to lace a pair of boots?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy

:gower

Who the fuck is this guy and why is his smiley in the wrestling section? I'm guessing he's a fucking soccer coach because that seems to be the default answer for every person on here I can't identify.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably. Too many fucking soccer smileys on here. Actually too many in general.

Movie you think is underrated?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Zodiac. Beign one guy who likes the story's about serial killers, I would say this movie was underrated.

A movie that begin with the ending?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Zodiac was great. Ironically it was a trailer for the movie i'm watching right now.

Anyways Memento.

Movie you think is awful that everyone else liked?


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Avatar.

Favorite video game of all time?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Final Fantasy Tactics/FFT: War of The Lions - not for everyone but i'm still waiting for a proper sequel.

SQ I suppose.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Super Mario Bros. I can't tired of that game.

Better songwriter, J. Lennon or Bob Dylan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dylan

Will the Chicago crowd chant CM Punk at Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nah, I think him, Taker, Shield and Wyatts will be exempt from any fuckery from the crowd. 

Did it snow at all where you live?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Its just end of summer where i live 

Would u rather have sex with your mum inside your sisters body or your sister inside your mums body?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I refuse to answer such a stupid question.

I'll answer the last SANE question, yes, it snowed here. It's Canada.

What is your predicted ending to The Shield vs The Wyatt Family, part II?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose turns on the Shield, leaving him out to dry, and Wyatt hits Rollins with Sister Abigail for the win. 

Do you prefer headphones or no headphones when you listen to music on your computer?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No headphones.

Would you travel down toad road into the Seven Circles of Hell?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Indeed.

Favourite Martin Scorsese film?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Still a few I want to see, but really I'm going w/*Gangs of New York*. After the last day in the movie thread, this is completely obvious. I like looking at his catalog and knowing I actually dig everything he's done/I've seen. *Goodfellas* is something I really want to watch again right now, tbf.

SQ, it's a wide area to choose from. Lets keep the ball running w/Marty.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*CASINO* :mark:

Holy fuck, I overlooked this film for a while until one chemically charged 5 hour conversation about it that made me realiser it's axctually one of the greatest movies of all time. 

*Keep it going....*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If I can answer my own original question, Scorsese is so GOAT that I can't possibly choose one. Anything out of:

Casino
The King Of Comedy
Taxi Driver
Shutter Island
Goodfellas
Hell, let's throw in The Wolf Of Wall Street. I loved the shit out of that.

Your favourite film involving your least favourite actor?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh that's fecking easy. *Black Swan*. Mila Kunis being cast in it is like genius on all the wrong levels.

Quit making interesting questions. I'm starting to look like a lazy twonk in this thread now. I'll change it up:

Least favorite movie w/(one of) your favorite actors?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm, either Vincent Cassel in Ocean's Twelve or Christian Bale in Terminator:Salvation. Actually, it's gotta be the latter. Why, Bale, why?

SQ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Literally hitting up the first one that popped up: CGM in the *Carrie* remake. Every movie she's been in, there was something for her to impress folks w/. Not in this monstrosity.

Who is your favorite director & a little bit as to why? _(if this stays the same then I already know this answer..)_


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack and Jill. Fuck you Adam Sandler, ruining the legacy of Waterboy and Happy Gilmore.

If you had a 100kg bag of feathers, and a 100kg bag of bricks, and both were dropped from the same height, what bag would hit the ground first?

Edit - ugh, Cody.

James Cameron - Terminator; Titanic; Avatar. Goes full on with the budget and makes some really, really iconic pieces of film. SQ as above.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HayleySabin said:


> _(if this stays the same then I already know this answer..)_


:homer4

David Fincher for so many reasons, but all his films create such a phenomenal atmosphere and every shot is crafted as if it's the most important in the film. He reaches beneath the surface of every story he's involved with and focuses on the darkest corners of the human mind. Paraphrasing the man himself, he makes films that scar. Not to mention he's honestly one of the smartest people around.

A book you'd like to see adapted into a film?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I see how it is, ABH.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

When you said SQ as above, I assumed you meant Cody's (far superior) question. :draper2

Both bags weigh 100kg so they'd hit the ground at the same time. I'm smarter than the average bear.

Do you remember your very first post on WF?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't even remember my first post from yesterday.

Do you regret it watching the Oscars with us last night?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

OSCARBOX was fun, without it I wouldn't have stuck around to watch.

If CM Punk returns tonight, how would you book it?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I would steal some others users idea, which I will paraphrase: Have the whole show trashed by the crowd, they get rowdier throughout the night, endless plugs about the app and Network. Last twenty minutes Punks music hits, some heel or Vince is trolling the crowd before a new theme hits or Miseria Cantera hits and out comes Punk. GTS to whoever is in the ring and a promo. 

Still can't see an opening for him at WM.



How long will Bootista's reign last if he wins at WM


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hopefully for life brother.


Who do you recon will be regarded as a wrestling legend 20 years from now?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Just referring to newer talent, probably Reigns and Cesaro.



Worst year in Smackdown history?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

2013, but this one is shaping to be pretty bad too since the brand doesn't even have a main championship anymore.

If you would be a wrestler, what finisher would you use?


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

The Twister.

If a lesbian has sex with other women but never with another man is she still considered a virgin?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Depends on what you define as _"sex"_. I'd say no, lesbians are not virgins.

Suppose some stranger walked up to you and said they'd give you 5 Centillion dollars if you took a video of yourself wiping your ass with a modern known country's flag? Assume this stranger is actually genuine and that they're not bullshitting you. Now other than the question of would you do it or not, which flag would you choose? Remember, modern countries mostly known to most people.

Also...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Names_of_large_numbers


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd say no cause there's probably not that much money in the world. :brodgers

What is the absolute minimum amount of money you wish to have at one stage of your life?


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Two million dollars.

Brunettes or blondes?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

How about red/orange? :moyes1



Spoiler: MOYES1, LENNY, BANDERAS















I was contemplating putting her in my signature over my current one.

As for the question - usually brunettes, but hair colour isn't a definitive thing for me honestly. Regardless of colour (as long as it's nice) it's more about how it looks.


So uh, the above picture, or current signature?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

current sig, Oxi. I don't mind chicks with tats, but too may is just not a good look. Not a fan of her hair either, and face piercings...:allen1

do you have any major scars?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nope. Which is lucky considering a specific skateboarding mishap that royally thrashed my left leg.

What was your favorite experience you had attending a concert?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rocking out to Livin' on a Prayer in the pouring rain at Bon Jovi a few years back. That was absolutely phenomenal.

You're greatest sporting moment that you have physically participated in?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I did play-by-play commentary for a High School Football game that was broadcasted live onto a Detroit Sports Network.

What year was better for you personally and why?

2012, 2013?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

2013 wasn't good (started really shitty but got better) but 2012 was probably one of the shittiest years i've had.

Last musical album you bought?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

_Section.80_ - Kendrick Lamar. Solid effort, though admittedly not as intriguing as _Good Kid, M.A.A.D City_.


You aspire to be an actor (or actress). You have invested hours upon hours learning new techniques and polishing your existing talents. By the end of your sessions, you've become confident in your abilities to make it big in Hollywood. You have two avenues to choose from; breaking out in television via critically-acclaimed dramas that offer creative freedom and compelling scripts but perhaps not as hefty or satisfying a paycheck as you'd like, or cinema blockbusters that are hit-and-miss critically, but leave you swimming in pools of cash. Which direction would you go?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd go with TV I think.

SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The drama that offers me creative freedom

Do you envy BIG ZEKE seeing how he gets paid to do literally nothing week in week out?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Idk, he's pretty banged up from what I hear. So no.











Isn't this one of the most amazing smilies to grace this forum?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Indeed & if you don't agree #dealwithit :vince2

If a friend told you he got VIP meet & greet tickets with 2 WWE SUPERSTARS & they turned out to be BIG ZEKE & JTG what would your reaction be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank my friend, then tell them those guys didn't mean shit to me but I'd still thank them for doing something for me.

Since Oxi felt like being a smartass...

Suppose some stranger walked up to you and said they'd give you 2 billion dollars if you took a video of yourself wiping your ass with a modern known country's flag? Assume this stranger is actually genuine and that they're not bullshitting you. Now other than the question of would you do it or not, which flag would you choose? Remember, modern countries mostly known to most people.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah I'm good

Your controversial wrestling opinion?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bleach, I don't fucking believe you. Not one bit.

Anyway I actually like Jinder Mahal, a lot.

Out of the 6 images on my signature, which is your favorite?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The one on the far right.

If you were in a band, would you prefer to be the charismatic frontman (or woman) that isn't particularly musically gifted but gets a lot of the attention? Or would you prefer to be a kickass guitarist that actually writes the songs that lead to success but doesn't get much of the spotlight?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Def the one who gets the spotlight.

I like these combo questions so here comes another:

If you were a pro wrestler, would you rather work for WWE as a low-midcard level guy w/decent exposure and making lots of cash or would you rather be on the independents w/o any limitations, despite receiving a less than sparkling payday from event to event?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE as a low-midcard level guy w/decent exposure.

If you were to produce a movie who would be your ideal director, and your two leading actors/actresses


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

George Lucas to direct, my leading actos would be Tom Hanks & Morgan Freeman, whilst my leading ladies would be Rose Byrne & Rachel McAdams.

Which character from a TV show do you most identify with? How?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Director: Quentin Tarantino. _(Gaspar Noe is a very close second, but if given the chance, QT is the most ideal w/my fandom)_

Actors or Actresses rather: :cgm & Mia Wasikowska

Unsure of what type of movie this would play out to be, but yes plz. I could have easily inserted John Goodman or MM as an actor to even it out, but hey, fantasy is fantasy.

SQ - as it is a good one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You've got to be kidding me. TWICE. TWICE! You're dead to me, Cody. :hayden


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fincher directing (obv) with Cassel and DiCaprio

Bullseye's q - Probably Nate Fisher from Six Feet Under. He has similar fears and outlook on life that I do.

Direct or star in a great film?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

There's definitely more bragging rights in directing an entire project, so probably a director.

You are about to promote your album with a worldwide tour. Would you rather perform in small theaters, an average-sized arena (15,000-20,000 people), or perform in a huge stadium that can hold up to 80,000 spectators or more?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Small theaters are far, far better for atmosphere imo. The average sized arena would be ok too, but definitely not a stadium.

You can live in someone else's shoes for a day, tomorrow. Who do you pick?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

CM Punk just to go to his mind and see why he left the WWE, and the real reason
SQ.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Leo DiCaprio who needs an Oscar when you're ridiculously good looking?

Ever done rails of coke off a hookers ass?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No, but a part of wishes I'd do something like that. Probably won't ever do it though because it's still stupid.

Lee Everett or Rick Grimes?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

who?

Google search the name listed by gandhi or continue going about w/o knowing who/what they are?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel much more comfortable and safer not knowing who they are.

If there was a wellness policy in the original ECW, what would have happened to ECW?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Think it was Danny Doring that said if Paul E tried to implement one they wouldn't have been an ECW because 90% of the roster would have tested positive for something

Why didn't Leo have a piece of pie @ the Oscars?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

He wasn't hungry.

What is the first thing you think of when you read the word _"suckle"_.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Honey suckle~flower

do u like wrestling?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes of course I like wrestling, a childhood love that has stuck with me for over 10 years now.

If you could relive something that happened in your life one time, what would it be?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The vacations I had at DisneyWorld during my childhood.

You die and reincarnation follows. What or who would you want to be reborn as?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

A great white shark.

SQ.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Joe Sakic.. Nipping twine in the NHL and banging broads on the side.. Plus 2 Stanley Cups would be a plus.

SQ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

An ecstasy pill.

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The vengeful father who puts an end to Cody once and for all.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone who is born into a filthy rich family that will stay filthy rich for generations. That's all I care about.

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

A ****

SQ


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Owner of Wrestling Forum

SQ


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Ron Jeremy

SQ


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

A tree

SQ


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Karla's panties. 

SQ


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Someone with talent.

SQ


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

A star, literally a star 
If you could marry one celebrity or famous person who would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I wouldn't marry anyone. Marriage is moronic.

Have you ever heard of the milgram experiment? If so, if you were put in this experiment without knowing what it truly was do you think you'd stop during the experiment or would you continue on until the last most powerful electric shock? Try to be honest.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had we all signed appropriate waivers, I would go as long as necessary as long as the "learner" was also willing to go forward. But then again I am a closet sadist and lack compassion for my fellow humans. And the whole time I would probably be looking forward to the time I get to spend as a "learner", to see what my tolerance levels are out of curiosity. Total shoot.

SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Heard of it but I wouldn't do it for 4 fucking bucks

Are you a wizard brah?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

How did you kno-?!
I mean...Or nah.

Can a hotel with infinite rooms full still house more people?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Obviously.

Do you currently own or have you ever owned a musical instrument?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i've had a few guitars, a bass and a harmonica, still have the one guitar. Need to start playing it again. Need to find that fucking harmonica too.

SQ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never owned one, but my brother owned a guitar when he wanted to learn to play one. That was just one of his many phases of getting into something and then giving up on it.

What's your opinion on Facebook?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright, I guess. I don't use it though.

Favorite 90's sitcom?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

mmm...I'll go with Seinfeld, or if it counts, The Simpsons. 

Last movie you watched?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Frozen.

Would you rather have a successful career forever or be with your one true love but have a horrid career forever?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

successful career forever $$ buys all the sloots a bro could want

How GOAT is the Dallas Buyers Club?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never seen it. 

Did you eat breakfast this morning?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes

Do you use online chatrooms?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No. Just this chatbox we have here.

Favorite opener in a film?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Brüno.

Let me rephrase a question I had...

Would you rather have a spoiled completely safe successful life but never find a person that truly loves you romantically forever OR would you rather have an unspoiled not completely safe mostly unsuccessful life but find a person that truly loves you romantically forever?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

First one.

The last thing you bought that wasn't for yourself?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Chocolate easter bunny. 

SQ, but hard mode, nothing under $20.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Fuck sake rusev. Uhhhhhm a box of waikato beer for one of my mates it was $21.00

Would u rather fuck your mum in ur gfs body or fuck your gf in your mums body

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

None Because I'm not Oedipus Rex FFS

In percentage terms how many members of this forum are neckbeard phaggots that don't even lift?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

60%.

Babe tells you she used to be a man after sex. Your reaction?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What do you think is your worst quality?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm lazy & have a habit of leaving things to the last minute

Do you lift?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well of course.


Last time you took someone out to lunch or dinner?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Today went to subway with some bitch at work because i forgot my card.

greatest rugby player of all time???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

lolrugby

Last idiotic thing you did?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stayed up all night, I guess. 

Do you own one of the next-gen consoles yet?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Not yet, I am considering getting the PS4 though.

Favourite book to film adaptation


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably No Country for Old Men because they didn't really change anything other than 2 really minor details.

Favorite movie of the last year?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably between Prisoners, The Wolf Of Wall Street and Her. There was a lot of great stuff released last year. Have you seen Prisoners yet, McQueen? I actually think that might be a film you'll really like and we'll agree on, and then you can finally join the circle-jerk. Plus you get to disagree with Cody some more.

Who would you want to play yourself in a film?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I saw it about a month ago. I quite enjoyed it as well, although I kinda had parts of the ending spoiled for me. I thought I posted something about it in the last DVD thread, maybe not so much about watching the actual movie but my anger at my Blu Ray player not reading it (have since replaced said Blu Ray player)

I don't think anyone would really like to watch a movie about my life since i'm hardly the most exciting person on the planet but I guess i'd be okay with Jake Gyllenhaal playing me. I have a friend who seems to think I look like him but I don't see it. I look more like the guy on Revolution (Billy Burke I think is his name) but hes like 20 years older than I am.

Same Question I guess.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't seen an actor that I think would accurately represent me in real life, but I'd say the closest is unfortunately Jesse Eisenberg. Of course, I'm not that awkward, but if there was to be a film about my boring life it'd have to be made much more awkward.
:draper2

Who would you cast as your family members in a film about yourself? Choose at least 2 family members.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Charlee Sheen as my father.
Zoey Deschanel as my siter.

And how sex ruined my family.

Is Charlee Sheen's life a copy of McQueen's life?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Who's *Charlee* Sheen?

Would you go without washing, brushing your teeth and cleaning yourself in any way for three months for $20,000? However, you couldn't explain to anyone the real reason why you were doing so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. I don't think that would be too tough really.

SQ


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dear god, absolutely not. If I'm to do that, I better get a million or more.

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes. $20,000. :moyes1

Who would you cast as your family members in a film about yourself? Choose at least 2 family members.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

My dad jason statham only because they look identical and my bro would be paul rudd 

Sq
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Charlie Sheen My dad and Zoey Deschanel my sister.

Who's the most hot daughter from a famous RockStar?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I really like Lily Collins' looks.

Okay so i'm reading a series of books that all go together basically about a father and his son. Books 1-2-3 are all about the son, 4-5-6 are about the dad (40 years back) and then it goes back to the son for 7-11. Question is should I skip ahead a few books and read the prequel books about the father first before continuing on with the stories about the son or just read them as they were written in order.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I would go read about the dad! 

Cauliflower or Brusell Sprouts?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brussel Sprouts. More taste.

Same Question I asked before about the books. Want more opinions.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I suggest you read all of them, that's what I'd do anyway.

What are your thoughts on the man in my avatar/signature?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This isn't rate the above users avatar/signature, Gandhi. :HHH2

He looks like a lovely fella, though.

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

fuck uh probably beatles, that's hard but its pretty unanimous.

favourite rugby player?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Chris Ashton

Katy Perry or Lisa Ann?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm. Prob Lisa Ann because backdoor would be an option :floyd2

Do you have any hidden talents?

edit - @ McQueen, I'd read them in order because there might be stuff in the earlier books that's referenced in the dad's books and it might not make sense without reading them.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't like singing much, but people tend to tell me I have a good singing voice.






Listen to the first 26 seconds, and when listening replace _"ain't no"_ with _"anal"_. 

Now my question is, on the scale of 1 to 10 how fucking hilarious is this?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

I can catch small throw able foods like peanuts and popcorn from almost any distance....

Also I can tie a knot in a cherry stem with my tongue - Can do a lot of things with my mouth actually!

Yes any ladies reading I just said that:









Edit: 10/10 lolololol "anal party, anal club" FFS

Rebel Wilson or ODB death is not a option?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Prince Devitt


If you could live the life of one fictional character, who would it be?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That is really a tough one, but I'll go with Luke Skywalker.

Same question, because it is a good one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Roger Sterling. - Rich. Fuck Joan. Hate the Japanese. Ride a young woman like a horse before having a heart attack. Be STUFF's avatar.

Easy Answer.

SQ.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kyung‑Chul.

SQ if you haven't answered or if you have and don't want to do it again, then replace it w/musician. b/c we all want to be someone we love who's had either success or massive talent w/music, amirite?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A Pimp Named Slickback. First guy I thought of, so I guess him.

On the scale of 1 to 10, how much of a cunt are you? Let's be honest here.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5/10

Do you hold award shows such as the Oscars and Grammys in high regard?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hell no.

Last time you stole something and what was it?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

A few Lindor chocolates that I got my mum for mother's day, over the past week.

Do you listen to the radio?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

If I can find a decent rock station, then yes. Otherwise, I just throw a CD in and listen to that shit.

Are you more of a city person or a country person?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Country person I guess

What match are the most looking forward to on the Mania card?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bryan/HHH

Will the WWE Network stream crash during Mania tomorrow?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hopefully, would be funny. I won't be watching on The Network.

Who do you think will win the Andre The Giant memorial battle royal?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

lol @ hopefully. DON'T BE BITTER B/C YOU DON'T HAVE IT. I'll be pissed. Not even that excited for it and I'll still be pissed. :homer3

Sheamus. If Rusev is in, then him. Screw it, you know. Why would he be put in not to win it?

uhhh question, question. What is a wrestling promotion you know about, has piqued your interest, but haven't gotten around to checking anything out from it yet?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> lol @ hopefully. DON'T BE BITTER B/C YOU DON'T HAVE IT. I'll be pissed. Not even that excited for it and I'll still be pissed. :homer3


Even if I had the network it would probably be poor for me because everything is streamed and my internet is so slow. :side: 

I remember when you were shitting on the network, got it in the end eh? 


HayleySabin said:


> Sheamus. If Rusev is in, then him. Screw it, you know. Why would he be put in not to win it?


Fitting you answered this when I knew your answer already from previous discussions. :side: Once again we'll see come Mania Cody. :hmm:


HayleySabin said:


> uhhh question, question. What is a wrestling promotion you know about, has piqued your interest, but haven't gotten around to checking anything out from it yet?


Idk. Jeff Jarrett's new promotion. :lmao Even though it hasn't started up yet.

Last song you listened to?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

What colour hair do you have?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dark brown

Favorite movie of 2014 so far?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Haven't even watched one.

On a scale of 1-Mr. T, how much do you love your mother?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr. T Pity's the fool who doesn't love their mother!

Are you watching Wrestlemania Zero (Hype) Tonight?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck no. WINTER IS COMING.

Did you watch the HOF?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, was too busy watching CAPT AMERICA! And then coming home to the power being out. 

Last movie you watched?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

300: Rise Of An Empire

Jake's speech was worth going out of your way to see, btw.



What match at WrestleMania do you least care about? Pre show excluded.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

All of it. The only thing that remotely has me interested is if WWE will troll the fans or not by having HHH bury Bryan.

SQ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Divas match obviously. That will be a terrible, botch-fest clusterfuck. 

What match do you think will be match of the night?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Divas invitational. No fucks given. Shield vs Kane and the New Age Outlaws second. Totally thrown together and useless.

EDIT ~ Daniel Bryan/Triple H

Do you care more about Game of Thrones season 4 than WrestleMania? (I realize this is a question that only has one answer and that's yes)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

obvs 

Are you going to watch CAP 2?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Already did. Will probably go see it again. 

Do you want Cena or Bray to win?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I want Cena to win so that I can see the forum reaction.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MaChamp because that motherfucker had 4 arms and did PoKarate. And plus I don't really know any Pokemon past the first generation.

Who do you want as Champ in WWE?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Christian

Who do you think WWE should sign?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

shelton benjamin for that last run give him heyman for a mouthpiece and just let him run wild with bryan it'd b awsome!!!!.

I'm 6ft2 just turned 19, shredded as fuck, fuck heaps of bitches and has a bachelors degree are you mad bro????

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Why would anyone be mad?

Out of all of the people Undertaker faced at Wrestlemaina, other than Brock Lesnar who do you feel deserved to end the streak? Your answer can still be Brock Lesnar though, so it's all good here.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm good question but I'm gonna have to go with Michaels or Kane.. Both the first time around of course.. 

What's your opinion on this years Wrestlemania?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Didn't watch it, Was surprised about Bork Laser though honestly thought the streak would continue for another year or 2

If you could pick 1 person or more to shit on your chest who would it be?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not into that shit.

Is anyone else into that shit?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Only on weekends.

Using a smiley for each, what was your reaction last night to:

- Bryan winning the title
- Cena beating Wyatt
- Lesnar ending the streak.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

- Bryan winning the title -









- Cena beating Wyatt -









- Lesnar ending the streak - First I was like







then I was like







and then I was like







finally I was like











What do you think was the best spot last night?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

CESARO


If you could pick 1 person or more to shit on your chest who would it be? (Anyone apart from boring pratch)


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Megan fox
was that the best wrestlemania ever???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wrestlemania XIX IMO

Do you break previously made plans in order to go spend time with someone you are interested in, albeit in a group setting?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Depends on how interested I am

Do you smoke?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Ocassionally.

Best song, Piano man by Billy Joel or Yesterday by The Beatles.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Piano Man.

Opinion on metalcore?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Only when I need to crush bodies and tear down walls - also only with these guys:





If you could teleport like Jumper (Movie) would you steal money like he did or try to save the world?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Dollar dollar bills y'all

What's your cigarette brand of choice?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't smoke

Cider or Beer?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Beer

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Dog person i.e. Man's best friend 

Same Question?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Dogs

Do you drink Rockstar?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah, shit's too big to drink on its own and it's too sour. Prefer Red Bull or Relentless.

Are you currently hungry?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Starving. 

What should I eat, chilli or pasta?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pasta.

Last gift you were given?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

A chocolate Easter bunny. If you consider that a gift. 

Should WWE divas have hardoce stipulation matches? Why/why not if you're up for it.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Sure female equality & all dat

True Detective or Luther?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

True Detective.

Favourite country that you've never been to?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Australia. Although there's a lot of places I want to go to.



What was your favorite/best year of your life?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

2010.

If its one diva you would marry, who would it be?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

:renee

how much would you have to be paid for you to never eat meat again? Or if you're a vegetarian, how much would you have to be paid to eat it on a regular basis?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

ODB :rust

EDIT @ Robbie 50k 

Eat the shit?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

???

If you're asking how much to eat shit, the answer is all the money in the world



Have you had a near death experience?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

A few. The nearest I came to dying is a pretty boring answer though - almost got ran over. Was about 11 or 12, just stepped out into the road without looking and this van that was coming pretty fast luckily stopped just in time. 

You're the President and you get 3 secret murders. Who do you take out?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Justin Bieber, Sarah Palin, Michael Ealy

You're blindfolded and there's two boxes, box a and box b, one of which contains a button to call Jennifer Anniston to give you a blow job and the other has nothing. Which box do you choose?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

A

Do you play any instruments? If so, how long have you played? If not, what (if any) would you like to learn to play?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Clarinetist for 8 years and counting, and briefly played violin in elementary school.


What is the shittiest restaurant you've been to?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Burger King. Totally disgusting.

What is the worst Wrestlemania of all-time?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

12.
What ya gonna do, brother?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Not much

Do you have any reoccurring dreams? If so, explain.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have reoccurring dreams of scenarios of being back in high school.. with friends when life was a lot simpler. I'm not sure what my dreams are trying to tell me, are they telling me those were the best times of my life? Or are they telling me that I'm a dumbass that shouldn't of dropped out of high school? Idk. :side: 

SQ.. And I never usually say SQ but that's a good question.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't usually have any specific recurring dreams, but mine are constantly very strange and psychedelic. Very rarely nightmarish but memorable, to say the least. I used to keep a dream journal and look up info about seeing certain images in dreams but never really found anything conclusive. Though apparently you dream about things you care about. I also used to do a thing that I read about, where you cut a ping pong ball in half and place one on each of your eyes. Turn the TV to static (most TVs don't even have this anymore do they?) and almost instantly you start to see colours and usually some weird shit. Apparently it's because the static combined with no stimulation for the eyes leads to the brain constructing it's own images. It's weird, worth trying.

Strangest thing that's ever happened to you?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I saw a Puma (or some kind of huge wild cat anyways) about a year ago on the field 2 minutes away from my house. My mates don't believe me but I swear it's true. 


Who is hotter Penny from The Big Bang Theory or Robin from How I Met Your Mother?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Robin

Who's shit would you eat?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Noones

Are you happy with Brock ending the streak?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wouldn't say happy, but not as disappointed as most are. At least Lesnar is a legit star. Certainly better than Miz or Ted DiBiase Jr or someone awful like that.

What is your favorite smiley on this site?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:

WCW or ECW?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

back to that smiley question.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cena3 is the one I probably like the most. That face just describes everything I hate about him with one expression.

SQ


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:drake1 
A way of expressing your disagreement without the need to write anything condescending.


SQ


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

:rust

Which one would you wear?

http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/style/articles/2014-02/27/matthew-mcconaughey-most-stylish-outfits-and-looks-in-pictures


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The first one

Favorite NXT wrestler entrance theme?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Sami Zayn's theme

Last thing you drank?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

A glass of Coca-Cola. :cena3 (I also enjoy this smiley).

Why do people :mark: for domestic violence in COPS?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol I always skip those scenes I :mark: for the pursuits 

Do you watch COPS with no pants on?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes.

I become head of WWE's creative arm and declare Curtis Axel the WWE World Heavyweight Champion and Eva Marie Divas Champion. What do you do?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Complain on the internet :vince2

Finish the sentence I put it to you...


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

now eat the scared chocolate !

If you had to choose anybody on the WWE Roster to die who would you choose ?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Undertaker, bc he's already dead 8*D

Favorite Beatles album?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

White Album

Could I have a hug?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sure

Favorite band thats inducted into the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AC/DC most likely. 

Least favorite WWE HOFer?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Drew Carey. Entertaining comedian but has no business in the WWE HOF. 

Favorite Wrestlemania?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Chrome just made me realise WrestleMania 28 was the first WrestleMania I watched in it's entirety, though I have watched wrestling from around 2003-2004 with 2008-mid 2011 off. :jose

Probably WM30 then. :cesaro:bryan3



Callisto said:


> I become head of WWE's creative arm and declare Curtis Axel the WWE World Heavyweight Champion


:mark:



> and Eva Marie Divas Champion. What do you do?


:no:



Have you ever been to a disappointing live event (concert, wrestling, anything)? Preferably something that isn't super obscure.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been to a few disappointing concerts I guess not so much because of the performance but because I've only gone to please my GF's @ the time

Does Rusev (the poster) have a bear fetish? :rust


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:kobe:kobe:kobe:kobe:kobe:kobe:kobe:kobe

what?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Al Borland said:


> Does Rusev (the poster) have a bear fetish? :rust


Maybe.

Suppose you walk in on your partner and you see them getting fucked by quintuplets who look like Titus O'Neil whilst they're all barking the famous _"Titus dog bark"_ and having Titus's theme playing loudly in the background, what do you do?






Here's Titus's theme song, if you wanna listen to imagine better. :dino


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

What in the world is going on here?

Do you like tacos?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No. 

Since XxTalonxX is rude enough to ignore my question...

Suppose you walk in on your partner and you see them getting fucked by quintuplets who look like Titus O'Neil whilst they're all barking the famous _"Titus dog bark"_ and having Titus's theme playing loudly in the background, what do you do?






Here's Titus's theme song, if you wanna listen to imagine better. :dino :dino :dino


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Let them have her, she's going to be way too stretched afterwards.

You see 2000 Trish Stratus in your bed after you come home. What do you do?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know how 2000 people would be on my bed let alone my room. Though not to ruin the question, I'd probably tell them to fuck off or call the police. Will be fun to see people online talk about me being a ****** for telling 2000 Trish Starus to piss off from my bed.

_"Men are by nature merely indifferent to one another; but women are by nature enemies."_ -- *Arthur Schopenhauer*

Do you agree with Schopenhauer?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Nope, hate him. I wrote an essay bashing his views on intellect once.

Do you watch old wrestling clips on the ordinary?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes.

Furthest you have traveled to see a friend or relative?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

About 1,374 miles, Florida to Massachusetts.

Earliest wrestling memory?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Rock cutting a promo on Smackdown, don't remember a thing because I was a little kid back then.

SQ


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Something with HHH.

What other forums do YOU post in?


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

a random episode of wcw Saturday night I came across on television one night, I mainly just remember wanting to clothesline ppl after watching it.


would you have told on me if we were friends at the time of watching that and I clotheslined you?

edit ninja'd

I occasionally post on RealGM.com


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah, I'd just beat the shit out of you myself.

What are you wearing?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A tee and gym shorts.


SQ I suppose.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Slacks and a Polo Shirt.

What did you have for dinner.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

McDonald's - A Big Mac Meal, with a coke, a double cheeseburger and a white chocolate and raspberry muffin. (Yeah, I was hungry.)

Weirdest thing you did under the influence of drugs and/ or alcohol?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Got drunk, naked and arrested in Cannes on Bastile Day (the biggest holiday in the French calendar) back in 1999. The French Police kicked the shit out of me and my cousin

Great question so i'll ask it again

Weirdest thing you ever did under the influence of drugs/alcohol?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Went to 7/11 and got a 6 pack of krispy kreme donuts and then discarded them because I couldn't be fucked eating them after I brought them.

SQ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Have sex in public.

Favorite way to spend new year?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Under the influence.

You find out the world is ending in 30 days, what's one thing you definitely want to do before you perish?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sky dive

You are trapped on a plane with 5 close friends and 4 parachutes what do you do?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Grab one parachute, strap it on and dive out of the plane. They can figure out the rest.

Name a song that changed your life.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

None. If anything then a film changed it somehow.

Most listened song from the past 7 days?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Brick and Mortar- Locked in a cage.

Favourite football/soccer team if any?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Roma

Least fav hockey team if any?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Vancouver Canucks 

Favourite current wrestler?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cesaro

Last song added to your favorites list on youtube?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't watch music videos on YouTube

Popular soccer player you personally don't like?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Ronaldo

Favourite band?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Oasis. 


Fav super hero movie?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Avengers


Favorite music producer?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Nero

Favourite SHIELD member?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Dean Ambrose

Favorite Usos member?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the one that's banging naomi. 



would you rather be in the POKEMON world or a SAIYAN in the DBZ world?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pokemon.

An obscure website you often visit?


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

F4wonline

What are your top 3 favorite movies?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Rocky 4, Eurotrip, E.T.

Same question. What are your favourite 3 movies?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Transformers 1-3

Thoughts on hookers?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Should be legalised and taxed


Favourite Rocky movie?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

First one.

Favourite Simpsons character that isn't a part of the Simpsons family?


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

hank scorpio



favourite weird food?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ass.

How big is your TV?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Kinilaw I suppose

40 something inches, I barely touch it nowadays anyway.

Weirdest thing you've eaten?


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

A 26 year old piece of gum straight from a trading card pack.

What's your favorite type of soda?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Coke, the best kind.

Do you have an accent?


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's like a mix of Northeastern, Upstate New York and Stoner ... 

I grew up watching a lot of CMT too, that added a little flavor. 

Do you like pickles?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For the most part yes.

Favorite movie?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the departed



favorite CANDY?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kit-Kat

SQ cause i'm tired.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Double Decker Bars

Have you ever owned a NES?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, had 3 at one point. Still have one in storage somewhere, not sure how well it works though.

Megashark or Giant Octopus?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Megashark. Sharktopus > everything though.

Least favourite food?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sushi. Unthinkable, right?

Favorite suit color combo with tie and shoes?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm big on the simple, can't-go-wrong usual black and white combo. Props to lilac coloured shirts though.

What is your favourite type of SCIENCE to learn about or look into?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Social Sciences

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Oranges

What is your favorite sports team?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Manchester United

Least favourite family member?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a cousin who is a smack head. He can go to hell

Family Guy or South Park?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

South Park, easily.

Are you a neatfreak or an untidy scrub?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Neatfreak 

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

StarWars. Hands down

Stan Smith, Eric Cartman or Peter Griffin?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Stan Smith duh.

How selfish are you on a scale of 1 to 10, ten being the most?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

6

Thighs or tits/dicks?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I like to think I'm a 1 but in reality I'm easily a 5

Edit- Tits

Blondes, brunettes or redheads ?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hair color doesn't really matter to me but if I had to pick one i'd probably go with Brunettes.

Least favorite Marvel Universe movie so far.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Good question. The Hulk


Favourite Marvel movie ?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thor: Dark World

Hulk is awesome. 

SQ


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Captain America

Would you date someone taller than ypu?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Not sure, im 6 ft as it is.

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. I'm Tom Cruise afterall. What else am I supposed to do? But seriously I do like tall women a lot of times, don't know why just do.

Do you have a subscription to anything?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Netflix.

SQ.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Netflix, WWE Network

Favorite comic book character?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Batman

Least favorite comic book character?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Thor/Captain America. Neither interest me.

:duck or :duck


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn, that's a hard choice, guess I'd go with the second.

Which of this actors would you give them an Oscar?

Steve Buscemi
Jim Carey
Edward Norton


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, that's a tough draw between Buscemi and Norton.

Gotta pick Buscemi for this one.

You get top billing for an upcoming film, and get to star opposite any actor/actress of your choice. Who would that person be?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Good Question. The King Al Pacino, although dude seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth, maybe not then.
Jennifer Lawrence, she's quite a hot topic right now, big box office draw, plus any "creative" scenes would be fun .


Same Question?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Brad Pitt*. He's slightly more handsome than me


NFL or NBA?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

NBA, I don't like either but I sometimes play basketball so yeah.

What's a hilarious way to commit suicide?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Search for *Darwin Awards*. There are some hilarious ones like the guy who tests the strength of windows on the 13th floor by sprinting into them shoulder first


Best TV series ever?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly I don't watch TV much, so if I had to go with anything it'd be hard to not say Breaking Bad.

SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Breaking Bad.

Suppose men and women find a way to reproduce quickly WITHOUT sex and separate completely into 2 worlds. What would a world with only women be like? What would a world with only men be like? Answer both.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Two muthafukin horny worlds. Would hate it to be fair.


How long have you been a member of the forum? / Or why have you not joined yet?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

About a year. 


Will you watch Raw tonight?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably.

A quote you live your life by?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Selfishness is not inherently wrong.

I don't have an actual quote but that's the first thing that came to mind. :side:

Team SKINS or team OXI?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I like you both so.. :draper2










Would you fuck her even though she's a transsexual?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Nah b. She looked questionable without you saying that first.

On a scale of 1-100, what you rate the dirtiness(perverseness, sick humor)of your mind?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I would rate as 93, I tend to have a morbid & sarcastic sense of humor that a lot of people don't understand.

If Martin Scorsese, asked you to make a plot for his new film, about what would you write?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know who that is. 

Last thing you ate?



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Nah b. She looked questionable without you saying that first.


Everyone tends to say that once they've been told it's a transsexual. :hayden3


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Chicken flavoured crisps. 

Why do people tend to say that after they find out its a transsexual?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because they suddenly realize that she used to be a guy and will suddenly think she looks odd. Not the case with all though as you still get some transsexuals that look like dudes, but the one I posted.. one of the most feminine and convincing I've ever seen... very hard to tell without knowing beforehand imo.

Last video game you played?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

South Park Stick of Truth

Favorite Musical Band/Artist?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pearl Jam.. 

What's your favourite Tenacious D song?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

I had to google them as I didn't have a fucking clue who they were. After realizing Jack Black was in it, I felt as a better man :barrett

Dream holiday location?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hawaii.

Suppose humans CAN find evidence of life after death or the _"other world"_, but the only way of getting answers is by torturing innocent humans till death. Think of the same torture the Nazis did to the Jews. Now my question is, would you be WITH or AGAINST such unethical heartless experiments that result in finding out the truth about what really happens after _"death"_? Also bonus question, on the scale of 1 to 10 how much do you think humanity as a collective has it in them to actually go forth with such experiments?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

That question reminds me the film Martyr's. I'm against of torture people, but I know some people will do it even if that means torture innocent people to find the truth out there. So I guess 8 would be the scale.

Do you think the career of Johnny Deep is declining?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I believe so.
What is your favorite Linkin Park Album? (That is if you listen to their music)


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Hybrid Theory, They went downhill after Meteora 

How does one cut blow when doing it off a whores ass? I have a feeling a razor won't go down so well


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I wouldn't ask the people here for an answer on that. Not exactly sure what you want our need.

What was the best album by Metallica after 1991?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Load. Yeah, it's different but still pretty good, imo.

Best Radiohead album?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

None because I want to kill that droopy eyed fuck in the band for making shitty music.

Worst current fad?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

McQueen said:


> None because I want to kill that droopy eyed fuck in the band for making shitty music.


That's how I feel about Coldplay



Worst current dad is the "duckface" selfie. I know it's been around for a while but it still annoys the shit out of me




Tom Brady or Payton Manning?


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Manning x100000000


What is your favorite condiment?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A good BBQ Sauce. 

SQ.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Chik-fil-A sauce ATM

SQ


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I refuse to use any other brand of barbecue sauce other than Sweet Baby Ray's.

Have you ever stood up for anyone?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Doubt anyone would say no to this question. My little brother, a couple of friends, my father, my mother, people online, a lot of people.

Have you ever bullied someone in a way that makes you feel like an asshole now?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes. I'm sorry Gandhi.

Favorite scent/cologne/body spray.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Zegna Florentine Iris.

Country you hate the most?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

America

I want to know, have you ever _seen _the rain?


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

yes
it was comin down on a sunny day, 
Yesterday, and days before, Sun is cold and rain is hard,
etc etc




least respectable religious group in your opinion?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Considering the big ones, Roman Church.

Second City of England?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Croydon, although i dont think we are a city somehow.

Should we cut the amount of non-members somehow?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mass Genocide solves everything.

Do you prefer your Doctor to be Strange... or DOOM.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

DOOM, :mark:

Which of this directors would you pick to make a movie of your life?
Scorsese
Tarantino
Hitchcoock
Chaplin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Scorcese, although Tarantino enjoying long scenes where nothing really happens other than Dialogue seems more apt. 

I've just got to let you know
'cause I wonder where you are
And I wonder what you do
Are you somewhere feeling lonely?
Or is someone loving you?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Best question ever. Song in my head now. *I'm somewhere feeling lonely*


Elisha Cuthbert or Scarlet Johanson. Who is hotter?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Scarlet

Favorite pizza topping


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Onion, Pepper, Tuna, an egg, mozzarella


You feelin me m8?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Errrrrrr, sure


The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

The Beatles.

Favorite Season?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Summer - Beach weather (Y)

Godzilla or King Kong?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Winter.

King Kong

Your current haircut?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homeless guy mop. Haven't cut it since October and haven't shaved since Feb.

Mr. Roboto or Dr. Robotnik?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mr. Roboto

Your favorite athlete?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Jess Ennis.

SQ.


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

Sq? EDIT: Duh, same question. Dennis Rodman.

For most occasions, would you prefer a two-piece or three-piece suit?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Same Question..

Three Piece i guess.

WWE or WCW?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

WWE

BBQ sauce or Lemon Pepper for a topping on baked chicken?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BBQ sauce

Hottest actress you seen naked?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alexandra Daddario

Favorite show on TV?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Walking Dead

When was the last time you were inspired to do something based on something you saw while watching your favorite TV show?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Do something to people - True Detective. Not too long ago.

Last film watched?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

The Amazing Spiderman 2


Last thing you ate?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gardettos Roasted Garlic Rye Chips

SQ


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hot Wings
What is your favorite Avril Lavigne song?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't have one

What match are you most looking forward to on the Extreme Rules card?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Girlfriend

EDIT: @ Nostalgia - Shield vs Evolution.

What is your favorite music genre?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to that match the most too. 

Rock music

Favorite ACDC song?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

TNT.

What country would you like to move to?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

France, where i was born.

Same Q.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

South Korea.

Plans for summer?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Holiday to spain. Doing shit in England.

SQ


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Back surgery, fun times. 

Favourite super hero and why?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*SUPER CENA

BECOZ HE IZ DA BEST, HE BEAT DA ROCK

Last thing that made you angry?*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Trials Fusion haha. So annoying.

Favourite sports team.


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

New Orleans Saints.

Favorite breakfast cereal?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Special K _chocolate_. 

Favorite drink?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Pepsi Max- always will be

Same Q i guess.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Coffee. 

Favorite Desert?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Cheesecake

SQ.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Fruit Parfait. 

Favorite food.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Chocolate

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dunno, but I'll say home made french fries since I really like'em and they're vegan.

If you were to own a strip club, what would you call it?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Strip Club 

Favorite Autobot?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

G1 Bluestreak. He was my first one that I owned as a kid.

Favorite Decepticon?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Starscream.

Favourite transformer in general?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Bumble BEE!! 

Favorite Marvel Villain?


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

Tough call. Stryfe, Apocalypse, Carnage, Sabretooth, or Magneto.

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There is only one answer and his name is DOOM, Magneto is pretty great too though but is he really a villain at this point?

SQ


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Is marvel spiderman? If so, Venom.

SQ.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Magneto, or should I say Damiento, or better yet Jobento 
What was your favorite album from 2013?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn, I can't pick just one but I go with "One of Us Is the killer" by The Dillinger Escape Plan.

What movie was so popular the same year you born?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Scream

SQ


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Back To The Future II

Favorite movie trilogy?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Star Wars (Original)

Are you as cool as Demon Hunter, an upstanding soul who has listened to HOLY DIVER recently?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

No.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pepsi

Would you rather travel through Air, Land or Sea?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Air

SQ


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Land if only I could have dat FLASH speed.


Skiing or Snowboarding


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Snowboarding

Skydiving or Bungee jumping


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Skydiving

Football or Soccer?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:brady :brady2 :brady3 (FOOTBALL)

Rollins, Reigns or Ambrose


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Ambrose. don't kill me.

SQ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*ROLLINS*

Would you rather be put on the ignore list (your posts won't be seen at all) *or* just ignored straight up?(posts are seen but not responded to at all)


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Ignored at all.

Are you seriously mad? Or Are you just doing this to make me admit that Rollins is a god of the ring, even if I already said it like 100 times?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No

Would you rather live in the city or live in a rural area?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

*Sigh of relief* I thought you hated me now. 

City.

Are we still friends? Or Not?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Still in Soupbro's Top 10 atm

Would you rather read a book, listen to it or see the movie?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Watch the movie. 

(funny thing, I like to watch the movie or series first, then read the books.) 

Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Walking Dead.

Do you think it's weird that I, an Arab, REALLY likes American country music?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

No

Do you think it's weird that I, a Mexican, likes JRock music?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lolno. Anybody who likes anime will most likely be a fan of JRock. 8*D

A Persian guy travels to the USA down south to Texas and lives in an area filled with ********, he falls in love with a cowgirl and eventually falls in love with ******* culture and music. He tries to prove himself to both this girl and the ******** that he too can be a REAL MURICAN FROM DA SOUTH AND GET DA MURICAN DREAM. Does this sound like a good idea for a comedy movie?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ehhh..Depending on who produces/directs it, maybe...

A stranger comes up to you and smacks you in the face. What's your reaction?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

THE FUCK BRAH
It has never happened so I dunno if I would retaliate. Probably though.

You start falling from 2 stories - You have to choose between breaking your arm of leg, both have 25% chance of not being useable again, what do you jose?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Arm.

What does your last text message say?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

"Pay your bill" :lol 

Rap or Hip-Hop?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

For me I think both are the same, but I think rap has more verses.
How far do you think Bosnia-Herzegovina will go on the world cup?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll just agree with their coach and say they'll reach the last 16.

Would you rather attend the World Cup or the Summer Olympics.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

World Cup :mark: Even if my country doesn't win.

SQ


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

World Cup

If you follow the NFL, are you happy with your team's draft so far?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No, not sure we needed a QB.

A sunny Saturday morning/early afternoon, what would you have for breakfast and where?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I would have Pancakes at IHOP :homer
Which team is your pick to win the World Cup? Mines is either Brazil or Argentina.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Argentina will win. ( was thinking Ihops, so that answer convinced me to get up and get some pancakes :mark: )

If we were in the world of walking dead, would you rather have car full of guns and ammo or a boarded up house full of food and drinks?


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Guns and ammo. Then I could protect myself _and _raid other people's stuff.

Is this a question?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, and I got Ninja'd. 
A house full of food and drinks. (You can't survive eating ammo)

If you were on an stranded Island, what is the one thing you'd want to have with you?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

A radio transmitter 

SQ


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A solar powered Ipod

If you were on an island full of cannibals, would you join them or fight against them.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

My Laptop (with wifi plzz)

SQ


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

a sword to fight the cannibals. :drake1



what would your preferred weapon for self defense be?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lightning Spear

Which hand would you be ok losing, right or left?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Left.

Would you take a bullet for someone else?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, for my family

Your favorite video game of 2014 so far?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

FM

Party with Charlie or Molly?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Molly; all night>20 minute.


sq


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Molly

Pancakes or Waffles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pancakes 

Chicks with dicks or men with vaginas?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody

Hot Fuzz, Shaun of the Dead or The World's End?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Shaun of the Dead 

Anton Chigurh, Winter Soldier or T-1000?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

T-1000.

What would be your first reaction if you woke up on the same bed with Miley Cyrus & Chris Brown?(with an a smiley)


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:lenny2
SQ


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:westbrook3

Would you sue Triple H if he came to your house and Pedigreed you through a table?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Nah cause he's THE GAME-UHH

How much is the fish?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:millhouse

Which famous person and WF user would you pick for a hot threesome?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom Brady and Cat (She's a huge Brady fan) 8*D

SQ


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Can't say because I don't share well :cool2

What sport would you like to have infinite talent in?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Wrestling.

SQ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Basketball, I could be one of the GOATs, get all the girls and and make a shitload of money from the team and endorsements.

Would you rather get tackled on the football field or checked in a hockey game


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Checked in a hockey game. You'd get ice instantly.

Vodka or Tequila?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Vodka, never found tequila apply to my tastes.

Which of this episodes you think is the best?

The Simpsons - The Springfield Files
Futurama - The Luck of the Fryrish


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Simpsons- The Springfield Files







:mark:

Homer & Bart Simpson vs Peter & Chris Griffin, who would win in a fight?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Simpsons cos Bart would fight dirty I guess

How much does some decent blow go for in your city?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea, I don't touch the shit. The Griffins would stomp, also. Peter gets beaten nearly to death by a giant chicken frequently and still wins. :side:

Favourite show on tv right now?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I don't watch TV at all.

10 million dollars or the ability to fly?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

10 million dollars.

Read a 700 page book about carpet samples or watch a 12 hour film about insurance salesman?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That film is probably just as exciting as the shit you watch anyways ABH but that. Might learn something.

Apple Juice or Orange Juice.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Orange Juice

Garlic Bread or Breadsticks


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Breadsticks

Mayweather or Pacquiao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Manny :denzel

Are you hot?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

No, but I know you are.

SQ.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*It is warm outside.

Worst memory.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Patriots losing the 2007 Super Bowl

Would you rather spend a night partying with Miley Cyrus or or partying with Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

Miley because she's got more money.

Would you rather have to crawl through a sewage pipe or introduce yourself as being from Florida.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Florida. I don't live in 'Merica so I don't know if that place is as boring as people make it out to be.

Eat curry that tastes like shit or eat shit that tastes like curry.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Curry that tastes like shit. At least it's not actually shit.

Favorite movie that came out last year?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.

SQ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hunger Games: Catching Fire

Would you rather live in a house full of food and drinks in the middle of the Sahara Desert or the Amazon Rainforest.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Even though there is more to kill me (I am unkillable though) in the Jungle it sounds more interesting to me.

Does SoupBro have a SoupSista? And is she willing to go white, at least for one night?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Have a SoupSista, think she has gone yellow so maybe willing to go white :draper2

Kruger vs Winter Soldier, who wins?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Even though KRUGER is man enough to take a Grenade to the face have to go with TWS.

Would WAGG eat "All the fucking Children in the Room?"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Eat all the children, absorb their souls and wear their bones as some sort of trophy.


Would Cody eat "All the fucking Children in the Room?"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody doesn't strike me as someone man enough to give a woman cunnilingus, underage or not. so no.

Who will win the Stanley Cup this year?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't watch basketball, not a big sports guy.

Have you ever had an acid trip?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah I'm p boring.

Worst injury you've suffered?



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Don't watch basketball, not a big sports guy.


It's shows because the SC is hockey 8*D


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure if counts as injury but infection in my thumb tied with the pulling of my wisdom teeth.

SQ


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Two broken wrists.

Jumper or Immoratlity


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Immortality sounds great, at least until one day when the sun destroys the Earth and I'm floating around in space for eternity.

If you had to watch another french kiss on raw next week, who would you like to see involved in it?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Paige and AJ.

Most overrated wrestler in WWE today?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Probably Kane.

How big is it?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Not bigger than my dick.

How tall is it?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bout 6'1"

Best Simpsons character not named Ralph Wiggum?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Kirk Van Houten.

Have you ever got in an argument over a lack of bath towels?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

No, if you live with an obsessive-compulsive person. :draper2

Who have more chances to win in a Deathmatch between B. Springsteen & McQueen, on the streets of New Jersey?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd let Springsteen win to be honest. And i'd still be screaming something in Spanish as he walked away...

Is it wrong for me to feel disgusted by an obvious Clint Eastwood fan who doesn't know the Stanley Cup is the NHL Trophy? I mean I know Hockey isn't a big deal compared to the other inferior sports, but come on man...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, it's not wrong. I despise hockey and avoid informing myself on it as much as I can, but it takes a staggering, unfathomable lack of knowledge to not know what the Stanley Cup is. 

When was the last time you were in a public place and somebody did something that reminded you of a television show or movie?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

This guy I know is always FaceTiming, and one day he was FTing with our token black friend, who looks like the guy from Kim Possible. Sure enough, that was the first thing to pop into my head.

Are/were you a good student?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I suppose good since I'm in the University. 

If an horde of zombies approaches to you and you're with Emma Watson, J. Lawrence and Emma Stone, who you would sacrifice first?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably Emma Watson despite the fact I find her physically the most attractive. she just seems less interesting as a person. 

SQ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lawrence in a flash. Watson too if need be. Stone is the only solution.

Will McQueen ever watch *Enter the Void*?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The one closest to the zombies. I have no reason to care for one over the others.

EDIT ~ No.

What would you want your last meal to be?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Not to sound unrefined, but sometimes you can't beat a great hamburger. 

Do you wish you could just watch wrestling from a kayfabe point of view? For example, instead of worrying about whether Reigns can wrestle, just say man that good guy just speared the bad guy!!! Or do you prefer analysing pw on how guys go on in the ring, or on the mic etc...?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In a lot of ways yeah. Pro Graps is relatively simple stuff. I think WWE and by association a majority of their fans have lost sight of what makes pro graps work in the first place. Or maybe its just the mystique is gone since everyone knows how it works these days. I just want to be excited and have fun watching wrasslin, and I don't anymore. Simple as that.

Least favorite promotion in the 90's?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

rouge said:


> It's shows because the SC is hockey 8*D





McQueen said:


> I'd let Springsteen win to be honest. And i'd still be screaming something in Spanish as he walked away...
> 
> Is it wrong for me to feel disgusted by an obvious Clint Eastwood fan who doesn't know the Stanley Cup is the NHL Trophy? I mean I know Hockey isn't a big deal compared to the other inferior sports, but come on man...


I was joking, I am aware of what the Stanley Cup is.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Where's the question? (answer. lol)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

In my pants, you can't have it though.


If you could meet anyone face-to-face on this forum, who would it (or they for more than one) be?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lady Croft. We would have so much in common to talk about. Although it would be so tempting to spend a day with Takers Revenge, because the fishing around where he lives would be awesome. Ulterior motives and such I do confess.

Same question.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

No comment.

Infinity Ward or Treyarch?


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Treyarch but they can both fuck off tbh.

Would you rather be stuck in a building with velociraptors or zombies?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Zombies. Harder for them to catch me, as I'm not a fast runner at all. :lol

If you could bring one dead person back to life who would it be?


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Me, after I die.

If you could invite one WWE employee over for a cup of tea, who would you choose?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:barrett BNB
What is your favorite Ellie Goulding song? That is if you listen to her music.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I don't.

Shiki or Sheiky?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Iron Sheik of course because he's not some gay anime shit

If Bryan's going to be out for a few months should they take the title off him?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

It's funny to hear that from you since you picked an 80 year old man over a fictional female character + you watch fake and gay wrestling 

No.

SR-71 Blackbird or Orbital VSAT?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Blackbird, such a pretty fighter.

Anime or American/Canadian Cartoons?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I prefer Anime over American Cartoons
Did you wanted Real Madrid to win the UEFA? I did, I actually wanted the best team to win.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't care about football

Last song you listened to?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Portishead - Sour Times

Favourite novel?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Harry Potter 7.

SQ.


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jurassic Park.

If you could produce/direct a Hollywood movie, what would it be about/who would you cast etc...


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Live action movie of Steins;Gate.

Trish Stratus or Lita?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lita, I guess.

Do you agree that chihuahuas are evil bastards?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't tell as I never encountered with one. 

Random thing you're looking forward to?


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

Super Smash Bros 3DS Midnight Release

If you could rename one sport what would be the sport and what would you rename it to ?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Soccer - The Least Talented Sport in the World

What's the most embarrassing moment of your life?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

My life is an embarrassing moment.

Why haven't you read any books by Terry Pratchett yet?


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Because I can't be arsed but I've heard good things about Terry Pratchett so I've always been semi-interested in checking out his work.

Osama Bin Laden, Adolf Hitler and Justin Bieber are all at your mercy, but you only have 2 bullets. What do you do?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fire a couple of warning shots.

How much?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Easy I shoot Bin Laden and Hitler and then beat the shit out of Beiber. You said they are all at my mercy and I'd have way more fun that way, he doesn't need to know I only have 3 bullets.

Would you rather live in South Park as Cartman's neighbor, or in Quahog as the Griffin's neighbor?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

@ rouge:
- How much you got? :curry2

@ Jmacz:
- Griffin's neighbor clearly. I'll be hanging out with Quagmire. *GIGGITY*. :curry2


Butterfinger or Fifth Avenue?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

No idea.

Blossom, Bubbles or Buttercup?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Buttercup, easily.

What are your thoughts on the concept of legal marriage?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I've always found the concept of marriage as a worthless thing in life so I don't care.

Describe this poster with one word?

God of Cunt
ZOMBO
LC
ABH
MichaelDD


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ABH - cunt.

Have you ever been in a fist fight and if so, did you win?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

No, the closest I have been to a fight was getting jumped on by some guy about half a foot taller than me when I was 11

Is ABH actually a cunt, or does he rate himself too highly? :brodgers


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I suppose he rates himself too highly, which even then, is _still_ higher of a position than you Oxi. :brodgers

What's a four letter word that finishes the sentence, "Do you wanna ____"?


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

Suck

What was the worst thing you have ever done on WF.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

BigBossPunk said:


> Suck
> 
> What was the worst thing you have ever done on WF.


Apparently negging "Bringbackrusso", and calling him a ****** because that got me my first and only warning.

If you had to pick one athlete from another sport to instantly win the WWEWHC who would it be and why?


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Lebron. Just so he's out the NBA


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jmacz said:


> If you had to pick one athlete from another sport to instantly win the WWEWHC who would it be and why?


Shawne Merriman :jordan

What are you doing Friday night?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know.

Who would you like to see win the World Cup this summer?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Australia obvs + it's winter here mayyn 

What are you doing Friday night?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably nothing all weekend because I have thing going on tomorrow night and Thursday, and need to pay two bills this week. Yay.

SQ.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Studying for a chemistry test on balancing molecular/ionic equations and breaking down organic acids, solving for formula mass and doing electron configuration. Hoorah.

What were/are your least favorite courses in school?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Modern Analysis, which was like a pseudo-calculus type of class taught by this joke of a moron teacher whose style ruined any appreciation for maths that I once had. I barely passed the class, but was unable to take any more math in my last year of school because of it. I had such a mental block from it that I couldn't even do simple addition and subtraction without a calculator.


Has anyone else ever had a teacher or professor who tore your love of a subject ruthlessly from your heart because of the idiot processes and techniques they used to instruct the class you were taking?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Has anyone else ever had a teacher or professor who tore your love of a subject ruthlessly from your heart because of the idiot processes and techniques they used to instruct the class you were taking?


Yes but only temporarily. After about a semester I got the love back. It was for history so it really hasn't helped me too much in my career but it's a nice hobby.

What is something you currently do in your life that you hope to not be doing in ten years?


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Studying.

If you would be a well-known athlete, on what sport would you likely be?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Boxing.

Ronda Rousey or Miesha Tate


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Ronda Rousey
Which two teams will go to the final at this year's world cup?


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Ronda Rousey
> Which two teams will go to the final at this year's world cup?


Europe's and South America's.

What would you do if you caught your wife having steamy hot sex with your doppelganger?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Guilt trip her into letting me do the same thing 

How old is too old to have fun on a playground?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

12? But depends if just using the swing would count as having fun on the playground.

Would you rather have crazy force sex(Force Pulls and Force Pushes etc) with Maris Brood or Shaak Ti.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:drake1

maris brood looks like she'd be a freak in the sack so i guess her. the fuck soup.



sq for the lols.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Maris Brood since I'm Sith Rollins, best sex in the Dark Side :draper2


Would you rather be stranded on an Island full of bunnies or an Island with your favorite foods and desserts but also full of different predators.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm the Alpha Predator either way.

If you were to play online with Soup, would you call him trash for not letting you camp headshots.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Yes

Thoughts on the new Battlefield?*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Hardline? Think its great, nice new dynamics for it.

SQ.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Much the same. 

What that mouth do?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Make people squirm and moan.

Where will you be when you get where you're going?
*


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I'll get my band 7 as a nurse.

Thoughts on The Walking Dead


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I fell off it during season 3. I don't think its as good as people hype it up to be and thats without seeing most of the last 2 seasons. Season 1 was pretty good though.

Most underrated show going these days?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*VIKINGS 

Favorite fruit?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pineapple.









Thoughts?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*hot but she's no Lagertha

Whiskey or Vodka?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

whiskey. 


beer or liquor.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Vodka

Hard Stuff or Beer

Edit: Thats fucking wierd..

But beer

Steak or Pork Chops


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Steak :yum:

You're in a Zombie Apocalypse(28 Days Zombies), you can choose 3 fictional characters to survive with. Who are they?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SQ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lel that's still one character.

*ActivateKruger, Isaac Clarke, Wolverine. * I could easily pick 3 gods but meh.

You're in an area where 100 degrees is the norm year round. Which one would you rather live in house made entirely of glass, wood or metal.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Whichever has the best insulation/air conditioning.

Are you amicable with any of your exes?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No, 1st was the fucking worst. First relationship for me so I blame myself mostly though.

Are you a morning person?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hell no

What's the typical time you go to bed atm?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*1AM

SQ*


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

2-3 in the morning

Destiny or Advanced Warfare?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Destiny*

Chosen Undead , Dragonborn or Lone Wanderer?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dragonborn I guess.

Soup & Breadsticks or Soup & Salad


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Soup and breadsticks like a real man.

What it is yo?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

idk


Are you a label whore and/or brand conscious over your wardrobe?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not at all. I just wear what is comfortable.

Would you rather visit Detroit or LV-426 on vacation?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Of course LV-426 and while i'm there I will kill ABH :homer3

Best book you have read so far?


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Cliche: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows

A free bill to an eat-all-you-can restaurant for three days or a night with your celebrity fantasy?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

The first one.

100 million bucks for getting futt bucked by Pat Patterson or 100 bucks for futt bucking Pat.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

100 million is hard to pass up in any situation. :side:


What's the gayest thing you have seen on the Internet? What is the gayest thing you have seen ON PURPOSE?
If you're Callisto please don't answer this. :maddox


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I searched Tumblr once for posts regarding the film _Clean, Shaven_ which must be some sort oft-used gay porn phrase too because my search results definitely didn't contain much about said film.

Is Brad Maddox the most beautiful man WWE has ever employed? If not, then who is?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Most definitely.

Worst advice you've received?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

BRAD :maddox

As for the question, be a fan of Eva Marie.
:argh:

Roughly how many times have you intercourseded


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

30-? :draper2 Don't keep count but usually same girl. Been in long relationships and didn't start early 

Would you rather be immortal as a human or be reincarnated and come back as a different animal after every death?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Being reicarnated as a different animal is tempted







but nah I choose the human immortality.


Would you like to be gang raped by a harem of savages virgins or by the entire roster of the Divas Division?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Divas Division. Nikki, Layla, Natalya :durant3

Which match would you most likely survive and why. A steel cage with a Bear, a Punjabi Prison match with a Silverback or a Lumberjack match with an Anaconda where thousands of snakes(poisonous and constrictors) surround the ring.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Lumberjack match would be the most survivable. Anacondas spend most of their time in water, so they are not as agile on land. It would be easier to take advantage of that. Besides, the first two are just impossible to live through, so there is that as well.

Have you ever been out somewhere and saw a food item that was so unusual but you just had to try it? What was it and rate the experience.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There was this interesting looking thing I found on the street once. It was murky red with a gooey texture. It had a couple of hairs stuck to it but that didn't bother me. It was ok, never found out what it actually was so not sure if it's being sold anywhere. Tasted pretty good considering it was free though.

Have you ever had a morbid fantasy that involved you killing a lot of people?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh yeah. Good times, those.

SQ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe not a lot of people... :jt3

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes to the killing, no to the lots of people.

Anyone here hyped for SGDQ? :melo


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Not that much.

A bit long but bear with me. Your Mom and your wife/girlfriend/crush etc exchanged souls. So your gf is in your Mom's body and vice versa. To break the spell you have to have sex with one of them. Who will you chose? Your mom in the body of your girl or your girl in the body of your mom? :lol:lol:lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What the hell?

Last thing you spent money on?


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

Haribo (20p) and Freddo chocolate (20p). 

Are you watching the world cup tournament of football (soccer) in brazil ?????


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hell no.

Last movie you saw in theaters?


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow.

Do you like Futurama ?????


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yis

Is YSG love?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope

Is rouge a pedo for sporting a prepubescent Brad Maddox avi?


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

Yep.

Am I cooler than white people because I'm black?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

generally, yes. :kobe3




charlie, molly, or mary?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Shiki.

World at War 2 or Black Ops 3?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Black Ops 3
Which team will win the World Cup? Which teams will arrive to the finals?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Germany will win.

The finals will be Argentina and Germany.

Do you like MMA?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes. of course not a big fan but I'm so wet when I see the GOAT Jon Jones. :mark:

What do you think she's expressing?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is that Ellen Page? I think shes expressing Pron's wish to become a ****.

Is you own personal fan club at least at 10 Strong?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Pretty sure I don't have one (we can't all be McQueen), but if I do, 'preciate ya ositivity

food you crave after a night of drinking?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Easily a greasy dirty kebab.

Have you ever played roller coaster tycoon?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

No.

Yukino or Yui


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

Who ?

How will you be watching Money in the Bank 2014 ?????


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Sky Sports.

Who do you predict as the winners of the ladder matches?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

John Cena and Seth Rollins.

Who will you root for in each ladder match?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Reigns and Ziggler.

SQ (same question).


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bray Wyatt and Dolph Ziggler. 

SQ.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Don't watch wrestling.

KFC or burger king?


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

KFC

Favourite breed of dog?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Border Collie.

Favourite sports team?


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Nothing currently. Used to be LA Lakers

All-time best NBA Team for you?


----------



## The Deaner (Feb 4, 2004)

'96 Bulls just because MJ is my hero. Realistically though, probably the '86 Celtics. So many legends.

Why do you like wrestling?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I don't.

Black or Orange?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Orange is the new black, so that.


Would you rather live in an apartment/condo or a single-family home?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

SFH

Do you agree with Obama about me being the sexiest woman of all time?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Nope.

Would you rather see Jaden Smith "act" for three movies or watch Great Khali "wreslte" for three matches?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jaden Smith.

Men and women do not love each other and only deal with each other to exploit one another. True or false?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

false.


do you believe society, in first world countries, is too lazy to take a stand at how the government fucks us in the ass all the time?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know if its say its as much 'being lazy' as people being scared to live outside 'the norm' of Society. I think a lot people these days especially, just aren't equipped to get by without the basic things we all take for granted everyday. Ranging from living in a Governed society to something so essential as feeding ourselves. 

If I were to ask a question in this thread, why do you think am I asking this question?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Boredom / horniness

How often do you eat eggs?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Frequently poached, fried, scrambled saul goodman

Do you ever turn down?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Turn down for h-what? :maddox


http://31.media.tumblr.com/b0a178439b0d65f822f24f5dd10f9a9f/tumblr_n7c0dd6v3j1ta7h26o1_1280.jpg
^hot or not?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hot.

70% of divorces in the west are initiated by women, why do you think this is the case?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Because they're not married to Brad Maddox.

Last video game you were excited about that turned out to be a disappointment?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

GTAV. Played maybe 5-6 missions and on-line with some friends just as many times. Haven't touched it for about 4 months now. I probably didn't give it a fair chance but I still don't feel like picking it up again. Maybe later. 

What's your favourite thread on this forum at the moment?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll go with the Random Picture Thread. 

What is your favorite smiley on this forum?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:hayden2 or :leo

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:maddox

http://31.media.tumblr.com/b0a178439b0d65f822f24f5dd10f9a9f/tumblr_n7c0dd6v3j1ta7h26o1_1280.jpg
^hot or not
:kobe3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pls stop posting trannies Oxi.

If you had to eat a bag of hair would you rather it be blonde, black or brunette?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:cassel :bateman :hardy :bale :JGL :callisto 



WHY?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Why are there no smilies for them? :hmm:

There should be a JGL one considering Rush made one.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Pls stop posting trannies Oxi.


You wouldn't know if you didn't search it or ask anyone else... or see the chatbox. :side:


Would ABH have KNOWN?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Movie smiley requests are constantly rebuffed. No love for the movie geeks 

I knew because Oxi is a devious bastard desperate to trick anyone. 

Best thing you ever got for free?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The laptop I'm currently using. Almost 4 years of this thing and still runs great.

If you had a time machine, what year would you visit first and why?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Chrome said:


> The laptop I'm currently using. Almost 4 years of this thing and still runs great.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a time machine, what year would you visit first and why?



1998 to see myself being born 

If you could undo one thing you did last month, what would it be?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

That would be watching a cheesy movie with my GF.

Would you rather be a jobber in TNA or an underage girl chased by Cody & Wagg? :side:


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

TNA jabroni because at least I'd get paid. Oh wait, TNA has no money 

When will you stop watching wrestling?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know.

What was the last show you binge watched?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Breaking Bad.

Favorite color?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Grey.

Would you rather listen non-stop to a great song that gives you bad memories, or a bad song that gives you good memories?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The first option, listen to non-stop one of my fav song so fuck if brings bad memories that's how life is. Instead of the second chessy option.

Do you have a successful sex life with bad regrets or mediocre sex life with no regrets?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably closer to the second option. It comes and goes in waves so wouldn't say its a successful sex life, and really only one girl I regret having sex with and it wasn't because of her looks or the sex itself (although thinking back I did all the work) but the fact right after we fucked she blew me off for another dude and I found out via Facebook and shes a bitch so yeah. And i've been with a big girl and don't regret it. She was fun. 

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The latter.

Last video game that got you teary?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.

me or Wagg? gogogogo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll go with Cody. I am beginning to suspect Wagg is lying about his age.

I can't be the only one here reading anything. Why won't anyone else bump the Book Thread?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No i'm reading some Vince Flynn books.

What are you reading?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm reading this terrible book this guy at work gave me called "Exit A". Don't know the author's name, don't care. Just want to finish it and see how bad it is. That and I have nothing else lined up because of massive overdue library fines. 

Same question


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm reading Forever Odd by Dean Koontz. 

If I had a chance to fuck Abigail Breslin should I do it with a strap-on or my tongue?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

At Pratchett - I'm reading Kill Shot by Vince Flynn.

at Crofty, use the Strap on and i've read that book too. 

Would you allow Crofty to attack you with her strap-on as well?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Absolutely.

SQ


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sure. Then we'll drink some Bourbon afterwards. :hayden2

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cats

Have you SEEN THINGS?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes. LOTS OF THINGS.

Favorite TV series atm?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Orange is the New Black.

would you want Paige to get more pale than she already is? Spoiler: I do.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:sansa 

Is STUFF the greatest poster of all time?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Who is a villain character from a show/movie/story/game that was obviously an asshole who you still liked and felt sorry for when they got defeated? You know, the antagonists who you feel are deep down softies who just don't know better.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zurg after he told Buzz he was his father.

do you see a world of color?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, I see a world of colo*u*r. :jt3

How do you think the world will end?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It'll be consumed by giant alligators that fear bacon bits. That'd be kinda bad ass.


SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Zombie Apocalypse. It is inevitable.

Who is going to bump the Book Thread?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't fucking know.

Do you wanna hold hands? Also explain why.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No. Because no one is bumping the thread.

Why won't anyone else bump the damn thread?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

This thread or the book thread? :hmm:

Wait that's not the question. I don't know what thread you're talking about Pratchett. The book thread? No idea, I don't read. Most people don't. Maybe that's why... :maddox

LANA is the best actor on the current roster? SEE SIGNATURE


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That's not a question though.

A real question would be something like, "Who is going to be the one that bumps the Book Thread in the Entertainment Section"? We need the answer to that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I may bump the thread since I have done some actual reading recently. 

Why is Pratchett so GOD DAMN SCARED to bump the thread himself?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I don't know him/her.

What's your favorite bone to snap? 

Mine would be my spine btw.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Arm, it's not as lethal as the neck or spine would be but the sound it makes is just so :banderas 

What's your favorite flavor milkshake?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a vegan.

You ever had someone confess their love for you whilst crying about it?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No one has done this.

Does anyone love me enough to bump the Book Thread?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Milkshakes don't have meat in them you silly foreigner. unk2 

No I haven't, I think someone almost came close one time but she didn't quite get there. SQ 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Vegan's don't consume dairy products either insanity. :maddox

No I won't bump the Book Thread as I have no idea where it is and it's not on the first four pages of the Entertainment section therefore it is probably too old to bump without reprimanding. :maddox


< or v ? :cena5


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

My v :maddox

Thoughts on the 4chan thread that Oxi's avatar leads to?


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

4chan is banned in my country.

Do you think Obama deserves 4 more years when the elections come up again?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, and he's had his two terms so he doesn't get anymore anyways. Its time for him to GTFO so the next shithead can come in.

Last thing you ate?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Ice Cream

Which sounds better?

Tsukihime or Lunar Princess


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

None,









Do you think a lot of people ask the same things over and over in this thread, because of his lack of creativity/laziness?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes.

SQ 8*D


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cue yes chant.

Do you wanna see Adam Rose suck on a lollipop while Lil Wayne's lollipop plays in the background?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes.

What would you do if you were walking at day in a lonely alley and a bunch of Canadians ambushed you and told you they had to rape you lovingly and were crying and saying sorry whilst walking towards you?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd grab a hockey stick a beat the shit out of all the dudes. For the one chick, I'd stuff a puck in her mouth and *rape her.*

Do you like Pina Coladas, getting caught in the rain?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Seeing as I am not into yoga, and have half a brain, I would say yes.

Does anyone else think Disco gets a worse public rep than it should?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Perhaps by pretentious music elitists, but I rarely run into any criticisms on disco music. It's far more so the case with modern electronic music.


Favorite smiley?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Currently? :dino

What would you do if you were walking at day in a lonely alley and a bunch of angry Arabs ambushed you and started to savagely yell at you and told you they'd rape you in the name of Allah whilst crying angrily?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd say to them I'm not rape material(and the scandinavian country's are a more easy and attractive target than me) :dino

Does your country have immigrations problems, and if it is, what would you do to change that problem?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

make them watch David Lynch movies, kill the majority of the people in the Movie thread who like that shit and then mass suicide themselves.

SQ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Build Sentinels that hunted down illegal aliens. Shoot to kill.

If you can be in any fictional world, which one would it be? Worlds from Vid Games, Movies and Books.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

1) DBZ world if i can be a saiyan
2) A song of ice and fire
3) pokemon

i did a ranking because pokemon needed to be included. :kobe3

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Discworld of course. Literally anything would be possible.

SQ, because it is interesting.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Avatar The Last Airbender.






If you saw this opening on TV randomly late at night, would you be interested in watching the show of this opening? Yes it's an opening for a game but assume it was an opening for a show of the game on TV. Also, rate the opening in general out of 10.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd probably be interested and I'll give it an official rating of :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa / :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa :kappa 

Ever felt the sudden urge to burn things?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, but it's not usually sudden. Burning things is fun for all the family.

Favourite movie villain?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

God.

what is your modus operandi?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

do everything last minute. HAKUNA MATATA. :side:



what would your weapon of choice be?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A machete.


If you could eliminate anything from existence, what or who would it be?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

mosquitoes


sq


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Same answer

SQ


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Meth and drugs of its ilk(Cocaine, Heroin, etc). Basically any hardcore drug.

What TV show disappointed you the most?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Legend Of Korra, piece of shit show that's a disgrace to the masterpiece show that is Avatar The Last Airbender.

Do you think misogyny and misandry is an important issue in today's culture?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No, not at all. There's a very very very small group of people who either "hate" men or "hate" women. 

The richest man in the world says he'll give you money. He'll only give you the amount that you can count to, what is the highest number you'd be able to reach before giving up.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Something with 4 digits.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know but I'd probably keep counting until I no longer can speak, would probably have A LOT of water bottles just to make sure I keep on going for a long ass time.

What are your thoughts on nihilism?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I disagree with this, you know this people can kill you just for telling them YOLO 
How many anime have you watched?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

db/dbz/dbgt
death note
and i watched some other animes, but not fully. 



would you want to know when you would naturally die knowing you cant change or alter it in any way(and could die before that time by some sort of accident)?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes.

SQ.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I want to know when I'll naturally die.

Fire Nation, Earth Kingdom, Water Tribe, or Air Nomads? Even if you don't watch ATLA just pick one randomly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Water bending as nothing is more powerful than blood bending.



charmander/bulbasaur/squirtle?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Charmander.* should've been the mascot for Pokemon. Much cuter than Pikachu.

If you had powers. Minor ones like increased strength, healing and stamina. If no one knew or could test for them, would you use those abilities to become famous and rich or use them for good (firefighter,cop etc?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

For good.

SQ


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Use them for wealth and fame, obviously.


Do you consider your life atm to be boring?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, but I also find myself to blame for that mostly if I'm being honest.

What do you need to do to make your life more exciting?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Get rid of the Aspergers :side: Or at least some of the associated problems.

Badgers or weasels?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Weasels.

What book or series of books should be made into a tv show or movie?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Y: The Last Man. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y:_The_Last_Man

Would you watch a series about a show based on the "*Y: The Last Man*" comic? Do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Possibly, the plot sounds promising.

Without spoiling it (duh) what's your favourite finale to a TV show?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Smallville, after so many seasons and episodes we finally got to see it. Perfect way to end the series.


Would Walter White be able to survive and do well for himself in the world of the Walking Dead.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably. Zombies like meth too, right?

Would you rather date someone with a strangely long neck or disproportionately long arms?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Long neck(I...kinda have a longer than average neck anyway :lmao)

Would you rather live in a shitty, ghetto looking house in a neighborhood where every other house is a mansion, or a mansion in a shitty neighborhood where every other house is like the ones you'd see in a typical ghetto?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the former. they'd probably buy my property for a lot money because im bringing down the house values on the street. :kobe3


dream car?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

1969 Ford Mustang Coupe or DeLorean-DMC-12.

If your life was a video games what would be the hardest level to beat?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*GAINING MOTIVATION*.

Is my signature a female? :maddox


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd say no, but that is just taking into consideration who is asking.

Would you like to touch the animal in my sig? I cannot tell you if it is a boy or a girl.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Not really.

_"Men only love women being able to sexually pleasure them. Women only love men being able to entertain, serve, and protect them. Neither gender actually like let alone "love" the other."_

True or false? Explain your answer.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

False. You'd be stupid to think that sex or the need to feel protected and taken care of don't play a big role in any relationship, but I think there's something deeper in our psyche that yearns, for lack of a better word, for that type of companionship that you can only get from a love relationship.

SQ because I don't usually post in this thread and I don't want to mess up the rhythm y'all got going.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

What I think now? Somewhat true, somewhat false. 
I wouldn't be surprised if it were completely true or completely false though.

I am banned from the rants section, ever since I got banned from rants I didn't really care considering most rants threads are piss poor and have people trying to sound funny when in truth they just look corny as hell. However recently Dib made a rant thread, and it made me start missing being a part of rants dearly. Is that a justified feeling? Or is that Dib's thread not really a big deal?



































It was so beautiful...




















































































































Let me back in...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No. Rants is still shite.

A tattoo you'd get as of this moment if someone offered it you for free?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Zoroastrianism symbol, yeah I like that religion.

SQ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Spoiler: Tattoo I'd get















Yeah, I really love praising the sun :

*If you could be the "King" or leader of any animal in the world which one would it be and what would you do with that power?*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

If Humans count as "animals", then that would be my choice. I'd use that power to become as rich as possible.

If Humans don't count, then I'd pick Sharks since they're badass. I'd use that power to take over the ocean :HA


Do you know what Attack on Titan is? If so, and if you watched the series, what were your thoughts on it?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Never watched it.

So when is someone from WF coming over to my house for a sleepover?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tomorrow?

Do you think Pratchett would rape, murder or make you do Star Wars Cosplay in his house?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no, yes, i dont think there are any brown star wars character, unless he made me dress up as a e-wok or some shit. :jay



what's the best way out of mcqueen's basement?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tear gas and a hand grenade.


Can you skin a buck or run a trout line?*


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure, with my rifle, my shotgun, and my four wheel drive.

What did Ghandi do to get banned from rants. Like seriously, how do you even do that?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I said cousin fucking was A OK and people were too disgusted, I still think it's A OK. 

If you could ban any of the admins forever, who would it be?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

platt? he doesn't really interact much. :toomanykobes



if you had to give up a limb, which limb would you give up?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

left leg.

who's gonna win the super bowl this season?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Seahawks :banderas

What would you consider a popular food that you yourself dislike?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bacon. I hate the taste of pork. 

Would you go up to a random stranger and spit in their face for $500?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah.

Favourite TV show that got cancelled?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Futurama or Freaks and Geeks

Worst injury you've ever had?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I honestly can't remember any, I think, this one time I got my arm really fucked up?

What are your thoughts on antinatalism?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Well Gandhi O'peaceful One,

I never heard the terms before, skimmed it.
It sounds liek a decision I will be only making in video games and stuff. I think one of the most beatiful things in this shitty world is actually birth. It gives me hope somehow.

Disregarding famine, hunger, children getting sick in Africa, sufferings in Gaza, children dying everyday. Yes the world will be leaner but that is almost impossible to conduct and contradicts with human nature. One of the things that is viable on paper, or philosphy.

My question is dear user,

What is your top 3 Movie Soundtracks of all times ?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Fountain, Oldboy, A Bittersweet Life.

What flick had in your opinion the best cast?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sono your sig :banderas

Hmmm, good question. Off the top of my head, despite it not being a great film maybe_ Ocean's Thirteen_? - Pitt, Clooney, Cassel, Damon, Pacino, Gould, Casey Affleck, Cheadle, Garcia is pretty spectacular.

Least favourite film by your favourite director?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

New York, New York by Martin Scorsese, I don't like music drama films nor even this.

In which horror film would you like to die and how?


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

does species count? :

who's your favorite video game villain?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

M. Bison

Goriest movie you've seen that was actually good?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cannibal Holocaust


SQ.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Silence of the Lambs(I haven't seen too many gory movies)

If you met your favorite celebrity(sports athlete, movie star, etc) and they were rude to you, would your opinion of them change?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Nah, I love Kobe, but I kinda expect him to be at least sightly dickish.


:kobe5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:kobe10

If you were a big time celebrity would you date and marry another celebrity or be with an average joe/jill?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i wouldnt get married because fuck that shit. aint going to risk LOSING HALF to some bum and aint going to get constantly followed by the paparazzi by dating another celeb. just fuck random hoes brah and enjoy life with the MILLIONS.


if you could bring back one wrestler, in his prime, and insert him back in the WWE who would it be?


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Randy Savage, so CM Punk would return and maybe wrestle him at WrestleMania.

What's something about you that people would find surprising?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

i'm not a big fan of knock knock jokes :side:

tomorrow you're going to be trapped on a desert island and can only take five movies with you. which five do you take?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

American Beauty
The Machinist
Mulholland Drive
Zodiac
Shame or The Winter Soldier. Unable to decide which. :jose

SQ


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What a silly question, there's no way to watch movies on a desert island. :maddox

Seriously though I have no answer for this because I'm not the best at remembering what movies I like the most, or what has the most replayability. And honestly I have no time for re-watching the same things over and over again. If anything I'd go for a handful of movies I've never seen even if they could be shite. So anything from this year really. :side:


Do you normally come here to ask questions about SEX?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Oxi said:


> What a silly question, there's no way to watch movies on a desert island. :maddox
> 
> Seriously though I have no answer for this because I'm not the best at remembering what movies I like the most, or what has the most replayability. And honestly I have no time for re-watching the same things over and over again. If anything I'd go for a handful of movies I've never seen even if they could be shite. So anything from this year really. :side:
> 
> ...


fine, you can bring a portable dvd player too. :jim

to answer your question, no. :ann1

what has pissed you off today?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everything but mostly the fact Work has ruined my vacation by not sending me my paycheck I was counting on to fund my trip out of town. I did not want to spend my vacation sitting at home doing nothing.

SQ


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My earphones broke.

Would you kill a man with your bare hands for $50,000?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sure. Especially if its a member of Radiohead.

Last song you listened too?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

SQ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

More Than a Feeling- Boston

Usually have it on repeat whenever on my way home from work, it's so relaxing.



Just got home and found a huge bee/hornet/bug in my room, we had an iron man match and I ended up killing it. What is the worst experience you've ever had with bugs or any type of animal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I went swimming once and got a leech on my butt. I don't like leeches. 

Worst experience dealing with Soupbro?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Him trolling me in the chatbox with the Ambrose jabs. Should be banned imo.


Favorite food?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Something chinese.

If you could only choose one song to describe yourself to someone, what would it be?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:kobe3


sq


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

SQ


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

SQ


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2 

SQ b/c I'm lazy


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you as excited for the new Sin City film as I am? :banderas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nope. Although Jessica Alba may make it worthwhile to watch.

If you were only able to wear one piece of clothing for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

A trench coat.

Who's the last person you punched in the face and what was the reason?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The pope, for being a cunt.

What movie was popular in the same year were you born?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Fargo is one that comes to mind.

What band do you find overrated?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pink Floyd.

Favorite Meal?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Grilled chicken sandwich with small fries and a Caesar salad on the side. 

If someone purposely sneezed in your face, what would you do to them?


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Shout _rude_ and spit in theirs.

What's the worst game you've ever played?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Michael Jackson The Experience.

What's your favorite legend?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ron Burgundy.

Last mistake you made?


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

eating chilli before work

what phone do you have?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

iPhone 4s

What would you redo in your life and why?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I'd play CoD 4 in 2008 because I just started this year with BO2 and I suck at it.

Bang AJ and Paige at the same night for once or $100,000?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

AJ and Paige duh.

SQ

Just because IDK what to ask


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd take the money easily. 

Who do you think will beat Brock?


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Bryan

Who's better than kanyon???.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nobody.

Do you see Cesaro ever being "the guy" in WWE?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Nobody.
> 
> Do you see Cesaro ever being "the guy" in WWE?


No, but would like to see it.

Do you watch Smackdown every week?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes.

Favourite current WWE star?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Dean Ambrose Heath Slater 

Least favorite current WWE star? (original question, do not steal)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd say Orton but because he's back out of the main event and jobbing to up-and-comers it's not so bad, so probably Kane.

SQ. STOLEN.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Miz or Sheamus.

Do you watch Total Divas?


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

I've often made plans to watch but then I'm like _nah_. 

What was the first show or movie to make you cry?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It was probably another movie but this is the only one I can remember. *The Constant Gardener * I saw the movie in my Environmental Science class years ago and wow, it became one of my favorites. Legit teared at one point.

SQ


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Toy Story 3, I almost drop a tear.

Do you consider yourself better at playing video games or having sex?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I'm better at playing video games 

Who will beat Chris Weidman?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Anderson Silva 8*D


Have you been banned or warned? If yes then for what.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

No.

Who will win the Barclay's premier league this season?


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

Chelsea

What was your first wrestling memory?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Something that had to do with The Rock, can't remember exactly.

Favorite football player?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dont watch lelsoccer, so favorite 'MURICAN football player is Victor Cruz

worst thing that happened to you when you were drunk/high?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Chipped a tooth. 

Do you eat breakfast on a regular basis?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Every day I have to go to work, if I start trying to do things without eating something first then I'll get sick to my stomach.

Who's your favorite Youtuber?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't watch youtubers really but Chris Stuckmann movie reviews I enjoy. Seems like a guy i'd get along with.

You thirsty son?


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster (Jul 31, 2014)

For Mountain Dew, Yes

Would you rather be a main eventer in TNA or a Jobber in WWE ?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Clearly a jobber in WWE. That way if the fancy ever struck me I could just go to TNA and become a main eventer any time I want.

For the past week and a half, nearly every single time I get into my car to either drive to work or home from work, the radio comes on and it is playing an Avenged Sevenfold song. Am I going to hell or is there some other nefarious secret message being sent to me?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd take that as a sign buddy, let's just leave it at that.

Whatcha watching on TV right now?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Supernatural.

Does Pratchett's story mean The Rev is calling for Pratch to join him in the Afterlife?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Absolutely. He has Waking the Fallen for his Unholy Confessions and it would be Trashed and Scattered in the Bat Country.

What book/movie get you hyped at first and disappointed in the end?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

The Purge.

You ever get a girl pregnant and ask her to get it terminated?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

No. *#teampullout
*
How many forums are you a member of?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Four. Two for wrestling, one for fishing and one for fans of Terry Pratchett.

Have you ever been to a Renaissance Festival?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nah. Would like to go to one though.

Favorite college football team?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't necessarily watch college football but I've been following the Seminoles and boy are they :cool2

Would you rather be deaf,blind or mute?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Mute for sure.

Have you ever been to Medieval Times?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I've put about 500 hours into Skyrim, so I'd say that has to count for something.

Do you own any type of gun?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

*IMPERIAL* BASTARDS or BRAVE MIGHTY *STORMCLOAKS*? You have to pick one of them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I usually side with the Imperials. I dislike the Stormcloaks other than Ralof.

SQ


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Imperials, they both suck but at least the Empire sucks slightly less. Plus dem Stormcloaks be racist yo.

Dawnguard or Harkon?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Some Stormcloaks? Yeah, some of them are racist but their anger is justified and this is coming from someone who plays as nothing but a Dark Elf. However calling Ulfric Stormcloak a racist is a retarded as calling Adolf Hitler a Jew, yes it's that asinine and I can back up EVERYTHING I just said. It seems you didn't pay much attention to the Stormcloaks *insanitydefined*, the Legion is full of shit.

Anyway I'll go with Dawnguard. 

Worst thing about playing Skyrim?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

The glitches.

Best faction questline?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Stormcloaks.

If there were another Elder Scrolls game made similar to Skyrim, which part of Tamriel would you want it to be in?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm thinking either Black Marsh or Elsweyr.

If you could have one shout IRL which one would it be?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

idk

Are you more excited about Destiny than me?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, because I know nothing about it. I'm really only paying attention to Borderlands Pre-Sequel, Batman Arkham Knight & The Witcher III as far as upcoming releases.

I want to go back to that Skyrim shout question. If you could only have one which would you choose.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I was about to ask the same question too, can't just leave out a good question like that.

Anyway, I'd probably go with Fire Breath. I'm mostly a Dark Elf when playing Skyrim so I like fire anyway.










:mark:

SQ


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Answering my own question. :mark: I'd probably take either unrelenting force or dragon aspect. With UF I could either just Fus somebody and give them a nice little warning or I could blast them with all three words and send them flying across the room and through a wall. And dragon aspect is basically going super saiyan, and how could you not want that?

SQ. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Duh, *Call a Dragon*. Can you imagine how much pussy and fame I'd get if I can call a Dragon and fly it. If not that then *Slow Time* because I'd almost be unstoppable if I could move at normal speed while everyone else basically stood still. *Dragon Aspect* is really cool too :hmm:


If you could use one of the magic trees in real life, which one would it be and why? Alteration, Restoration, Destruction, Conjuration, Illusion.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Alteration *jewing intensifies*


Are you interested in any Nintendo games at all any more?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I would like to play Super Tecmo Bowl one more time again.

How excited are you for the start of the NFL season this week?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zero. :kobe8

last song you recently discovered and took a great liking to?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Boom Clap by Charli XCX. It's catchy. 

Who do you think will win the Super Bowl this year?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm being objective here, I gotta say the New England Patriots. They got Tom Brady :brady2

Which would you rather attend. Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals, Game 7 of the World Series, Game 7 of the NBA Finals or the Super Bowl.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm being objective here, I gotta say the New England Patriots. They got Tom Brady :brady2
> 
> Which would you rather attend. Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals, Game 7 of the World Series, Game 7 of the NBA Finals or the Super Bowl.


Don't forget we have Revis Island now so that helps. As for the question, attending Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals hands down with the Boston Bruins defeating the Chicago Blackhawks to makeup for that fuck up in Game 6 a few years ago.

Is there going to be a World War 3 within the next 5 years?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I should hope not.

Do you brush your teeth in the shower or while sitting on the toilet? To cut time, of course.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah, but I do walk around the house and do other things while brushing my teeth with the same intentions in mind.

What it do?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Go home and be a family man.

Who would win in a fight, Moses or Jesus? Explain your answer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jesus wins because he's God and Moses isn't. 

What was the last thing you and your friend Mark stopped watching?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Me and mark have stopped watching RAW recently. 

Did you ever dream of becoming a Wrestler as a kid?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes. I did, actually!

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:waffle

Taco Bell breakfast. Are you up for it?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not crazy about Taco Bell

When's the last time you suffered a paper cut?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

A few days ago.

What was the last YouTube video you watched?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*3MB Or the Union Jacks?*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3MB

Would you rather be a heel of a face?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A heel of a face sounds like a tweener, and I'm OK with that I guess.

Tea bagging. Is it a lost art?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> A heel of a face sounds like a tweener, and I'm OK with that I guess.
> 
> Tea bagging. Is it a lost art?


Sorry, slip of the finger. I should of put heel or face. I believe this is order for me: :stupid:

It's an art I still admire.

Favourite smiley on this forum?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Currently? 

:aj3

SQ


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:eva

SQ


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

:HA

Least favorite smiley on this site?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you think Sheamus' accent is real?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I think so, not really 100% sure.

Do you think Dolph Ziggler is legit? (Just for clarification, I think so.)

I have nothing against him as a performer (I'm actually a fan), it's just that his name and mannerisms are not doing him any favors, I just cannot see someone who behaves like that being the WWE-WHC. (Now that's it unified. And his name is "Dolph Ziggler" :side


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

His main problem is his name, if he had a badass name then he would be a legit maineventer.

Most underused guy on the roster?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Christian. Should have had a longer reign in 2011.

Paige's theme song is totally badass. Agree or disagree? Don't remember as fitting a theme song after "Cult of Personality" and "Voices".


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The only redeeming quality about her, imo.


Worst film you've seen this year thus far?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I only watch good films

How did you discover this forum?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Years ago (before my join date), I just googled wrestling forum and this popped up. 

If you could turn any board game into a movie, what would it be?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Snakes & ladders. I'm interested in what that would be like.


Your most embarrassing moment during your school days?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Acting like a tard in front of the girl that I liked. There wasn't a singular moment, but there were a collection of embarrassing moments that make me cringe to this day. I never asked her out, so I was saved the embarrassment of being _completely_ rejected though bama4

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Probably the time I had to go and work a problem on the board in front of the class while trying to conceal a half-mast boner.

SQ


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I would have to say throwing up on the bus on the way to a field trip when I was like 12.

Do you have any fetishes?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Trannies, Petiteness, Eyebrows (kinda)


Trannies, Petiteness, Eyebrows?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We seem to have a lot in common! I love being humiliated and being petticoated. Trannies? :yum: sometimes I am the ******, eyebrows? No.


Favourite section on this forum?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Cesaro









How many KPM?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

2.45

Is Callisto's favorite seafood trouser trout?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Nope, it's Spermweed.

Would you rather watch your parents having sex 1,000 times, or join in once. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh, jeez. Neither! Haha. I guess I would watch them 1,000 times....

Have you ever stole anything from a store?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Technically not a store but there was one of those trucks outside my highschool that would sell food, candy and drinks in the morning. I became an expert in stealing Mambas. I'd have 3 and just share it with friends. 

Asked this before I think but WD pics have me hype. *You're in the world of Walking Dead, would you rather have a house/mansion with a security system and a years supply of your favorite foods or a bulletproof hummer loaded with an infinite amount of ammo but a supply of gas that'll last a year.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Mansion with security system and years supply of food, for sure. 

Do you wanna see Dean Ambrose dance to Timberlake's Don't Hold the Wall?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

No. :whoa

You're stuck in an elevator for 8 hours with either Chyna or Jerry Lawler. Which one do you pick?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lawler. at least he might have some interesting stories to tell.


if you could travel to any place in the world, where would it be?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

India.

Who is someone you looked up to as a child?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kim Possible

How willing would you be to be Danny DeVito's wingman on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

-0 :kappa

Red or Blue?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Blue.

The Union or the Confederacy?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Union

Does she like it when you slow walk to Evolution's theme?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No, because 99.9% of the time it ends with me stealing her man.


Would you knowingly eat a dog or a cat if it looked like the most delicious meal you've ever laid eyes on?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Maybe, but I would fell guilty if I did.

Do you attend college or university?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

University.

SQ


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

university

what would be the first thing you hit with a baseball bat?


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

The nearest person I hear say "Swag"


SQ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

a baseball

have you ever overcome a major fear?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Can't say until I die

Would you rather have your dad walk in on you having sex with your dog? Or, have your dog walk in on you having sex with your dad?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The dog walking in because it wouldn't know what was going on, and animal fucking is even more disgusting than incest to me, even homosexual incest. As gross and immoral as homosexuality is, this is animals. Just no. I cannot even fathom the reaction of my father walking into a room and seeing my penis inside a dog.

Well, I guess I'll stay on the incest train because I can't think of a question, that kinda stunned me. 

What's worse to you, banging your mother or banging your sister?


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm an only child, but even if I wasn't, banging your mom seems to be more fucked up. 

Have you ever traded your dignity for money? how if so


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nah.

Would you rather see Pyro _"Tyrion Lannister"_ get kissed by Paul Heyman, and instead of pushing him away Pyro gives in because he enjoyed it and kisses back then grabs Paul's buttocks and a loud make out session proceeds OR have Pyro do the same with Rocket Raccoon?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The fuck bro?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

nmu

Who is your favorite baseball player?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't watch baseball, so no one, but since I have to answer I'll say Babe Ruth cuz everyone (almost, I'm guessing) know who he is



> Would you rather see Pyro "Tyrion Lannister" get kissed by Paul Heyman, and instead of pushing him away Pyro gives in because he enjoyed it and kisses back then grabs Paul's buttocks and a loud make out session proceeds OR have Pyro do the same with Rocket Raccoon?


Neither :side: 

Since we are in a "morality" discussion.

As objectionable as their actions were/are inside the confines of civilized society, have you ever admired a serial killer....? In the sense that the ones who never got caught, for years. Who died as good/free citizens. (If that is the assumption that we are making.) Killing all those people and getting away....it takes cunning. Guts.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The serial killer from Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines's Carnival Of Death mission. I'm not going to say who they are because I don't want to spoil people who didn't play the game. Seriously, fucking get the game because it's a god damn masterpiece. :side:

Who do you feel are more passionate about their patriotism? Scots or Americans?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Scots because they are crazy, medieval fucks. Americans are just crazy, overcompensating fucks.

When you headed back to the Milky Way, did Venus blow your mind?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Not really

How much does it hurt?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A lot.

What are your views on efilism?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I dislike the efilism movement as I found it consist mainly on angry on hateful people who are generally misanthropic. So basically by spreading and focussing on all the suffering and bad in life, the efilist is instead causing suffering which is contrary to his ideal. I think people can grasp the value of antinatalism more easier than efilism.

I've kidnapped ABH and I have him chained in my basement, what would you like me to do to him right now?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A voice recording of him screaming my name along with a random "O god, NO!" would be nice. Bump the Voice Thread with it. (Y)

I have the day off tomorrow. What should I do with myself?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Take a walk.

Do you think Jimmy Fallon's laughs on The Tonight Show are fake?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Dear god yes. I've only seen videos of him but there is no way any human finds THAT many things THAT hilarious. A lot of hosts do that to start with though, I'm thinking he'll get better at it given some time. You should be more worried about James f'n Corden taking over from Craig Ferguson.

What was the last thing that made you happy?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A conversation with my sister.

Do you blame THE WHITE MAN for what happened to Headliner?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I blame the Half and Half man bama

After a long day at work, what is the first thing you when you get home?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sleep.

Would you laugh like hell if Headliner went on a banning spree to random posters for the lulz?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Who's Headliner?

Would you suck a dick for 1 million dollars?

^ Fuck yeah I would, that's a lot of money


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes.

Would you commit homicide for a million dollars

....?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Depends on who it is.


What's your ultimate fetish? 8*D


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cross-dressing for a very sexy and dominating mistress.

What's more painful; holding in a shit or holding in a piss?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Shit I guess.

Can you do a one arm pull up? :waffle


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nope.

Who could do more pull ups between Emma Stone and The Aussie Rocket, if you assume that TAR has a booster step or something to give him an advantage?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I have no idea what you're taking about

Will Advanced Warfare suck?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Dunno, had to google that because COD is for virgins

Would you rather have to choose which of your children to let die or have to choose which of your parents to let die?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Which one of my parents. 

How much do you spend on clothing a month?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zero most months. I don't buy new clothes every month.

Last thing you regretted?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Bringing a litre of vodka last night

What's good about the city you live in?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pyramids.

Ok so WF, hear me out...

Today I came back from uni and went to bed immediately because I was really tired. I woke up and the power was out, and was home alone because my brother & sister were doing some shit concerning their glasses whilst my mother was at my aunt's place. So I'm home alone with the power out, no internet no nothing and it's like 7 PM. Dark as fuck, I grab a flash light I have on my keys next to my bed and think I'll just go get a drink and maybe just go back to bed. On my way to the kitchen I hear a girl singing from my kitchen window, see my kitchen window can hear the echoes of my neighbors when they yell and we don't really care. Specially the kitchen window can hear everything that happens in their bathrooms. I know this girl, she's an American-Egyptian, or atleast knew her back in childhood as a friend when I'd visit Egypt for holidays but we kinda just stopped hanging out and only talk when we greet each other or say good morning to each other when we pass by each other. And just so you don't fucking bother wondering, she's a dorky somewhat cute chick. 7.5/10. Anyway she's singing whilst taking a shower and her voice is fucking heavenly, I couldn't make up what she was singing at first, but her voice has that stereotypical vibe that makes guys _"fall in love"_. So I just stood there with a drink listening, and suddenly I hear her fucking signing THIS. I realized it THE SECOND she sang the chorus. I SHIT you NOT she was singing this, suddenly I have that "" look and without thinking decide to try and fucking record her singing so I could make my brother hear this and laugh and delete the recording later , SHE WAS SINGING THE ENTIRE DAMN SONG AND SOUNDED, WELL, YOU HAVE OBNOXIOUS MUZZIE NEIGHBORS WOMAN JUST SAYIN (she sang it two times I think). So I look for my mobile AND IT'S TOO FUCKING DARK AND I FORGOT WHERE I PUT IT. I keep fucking looking around and she's just singing whilst I'm looking and I'm shitting myself thinking _"WHAT IF SHE STOPS SINGING BEFORE I FIND THE MOBILE?"_ and my god I felt like there was a timer and if I didn't find the mobile I'd explode and have a _"game over"_ pop up infront of me. She eventually stops singing, I become a sad panda, my brother comes home and I tell him and he's like _"get the fuck out of here"_. 

Sorry, I needed to share this, thoughts? :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm pretty well disappointed in you for not getting the recording and posting it here. I normally skim my way through walls of text and I dedicated myself to read every word of that. You let me down, man. You let me down. 

Should I stop fishing? I am not very good at it and it is affecting my sense of self worth.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes. It's immoral. :kurt

What's a song that reminds you of your father?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Any shitty song

What's your favorite sex position?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ultimate Embrace.

SQ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ultimate embrace [2]

Do you think you take me on in a fight?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

No

Worst thing you've ever masturbated to?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pictures of chicks with big tits, basically all waist up. Was over a decade ago, from pictures to HD video :kobe3

*SQ*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The three titted lady from Total Recall. That or Pokemon fanfiction.

Most pain you've ever been in?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Had an infection in my thumb a while ago. Was on the ground rolling around with a massive headache and tearing up. Much much worse then when I got my wisdom teeth pulled:

If you had the opportunity to go into space and walk on Mars would you do it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yes, obviously.


if you had a chance to live in space, as a trial that might go entirely as planned and could result in your death, would you do it?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes.

Who do you feel had a childhood that was worse, Stalin or Hitler?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Unlike Hitler I've never heard anything about Stalin's childhood, but based on how he turned out it must have been pretty fucked up.

Do you hold any beliefs that you would be willing to die for?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Religion

Would you have a gay son or a slutty daughter?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Religion
> 
> Would you have a gay son or a slutty daughter?


I assume this was meant to be "Would you rather have" in which case gay son. Being a father to a slutty daughter has to be grim whereas having a gay son would be fine.

When was the last time you hurt someone (in any way) and why did you do it?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The last morning I worked I took a bunch of materials that were suppose to be transferred to our warehouse and put them in the staging area for our truck driver to do so. The problem is, he is currently at odds with our schedule makers so he is refusing to take such materials where they want him to. By doing so, I blatantly asserted that not only was I not on his side, but I completely disrespected him in front of the entire plant. He was furious with me and made it clear to me I had upset him and he didn't deserve to be treated like that.

The whole reason I did it was to get him mad enough to go to management and force a confrontation that would force management to make a final, absolute decision as to defining what our policy is and how we are to follow it. Something they refuse to do. So basically I used him as a means to an end. But, he is an ass who makes my job harder to do on a daily basis, so fuck him. I will do it again if I have to. And I might have to, since it looks like he never made good on his threat to go to management.


Am I a terrible person for doing what I did?


----------



## DDP4LIFE (Aug 6, 2014)

Edit:


> Am I a terrible person for doing what I did?


No, the guy was an ass anyways.

I complained to a Taxi service about a driver who took us out of our lane into the opposite lane of traffic. 


What's the fastest you ever ran a timed mile?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

DDP4LIFE said:


> I complained to a Taxi service about a driver who took us out of our lane into the opposite lane of traffic.
> 
> 
> What's the fastest you ever ran a timed mile?


In high school I was in the mid 5's 
Like 5:37ish 


What's the most money you've ever spent on a dinner ?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

$50 for myself in a group outing.


Do you prefer the atmosphere of a bar or a club?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I like certain bar atmospheres. Usually the trashier, older crowd bars. Hate clubs though.

Do you ever worry about dying soon?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No, I worry about the reaction of my loved ones.

What's your favorite middle eastern country?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Egypt

What's more annoying to hear about on the news lately: Ebola or ISIS?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

ISIS easily, considering the media here loves the the United State's shaft.

What did you do for your most recent birthday?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

me and one of my boys share the same birthday, so the crew alternates cities every year (NY and Boston). This year we went to Boston. We had dinner then went to a club.

what one physical trait would you change about yourself?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I would be taller. 

What was the last thing you watched on TV?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Flash

If you could be a superstar or legend in any sport what would it be?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Bowling. It's a low enough level of fame so I wouldn't get mobbed, but I'd still make some good money.

The most frustrating video game moment you've ever had?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I bought a game I was really looking forward to playing and found out my computer didn't have a good enough graphics card to play it. The issue is still unresolved at this time. Very unsatisfactory.


What is the strangest thing you have ever put bacon on and ate?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Can't say I ever put bacon on anything weird and ate it (does sound like a punchline for a joke tho)

When's the last time you stubbed your toe?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:hmm: don't remember the day but I know it was last week because I was in a good amount of pain at work when it happened. 

Are you happy Eggnog is now being sold in supermarkets? I LOVE Eggnog, always get my fill during the Winter.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not happy. Just dont care since I dont drink it anyway :jay

Are you dressing up for Halloween? If so what are you going to be?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm gonna be a serial killer for Halloween.

Haven't figured out what kind of costume I'll wear, though.

Would you ever want to take a trip into space someday?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Only to get away from the zombies if they completely overrun shit.


3 days away. Is anyone else :mark:?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly, I'm not. I don't know why but I'm really not feeling the excitement. I wasn't a huge fan of the S4 finale and it hasn't been a "OHMIGODICAN'TWAIT" feeling since then, more of a "Huh, wonder when Walking Dead is starting up...". 

I'm sitting here now trying to think who is still alive and aside from the really obvious ones (Originals/semi-main characters) I'm struggling to think of people, let alone people I actually like.

I'm kind of hoping once I see the first couple of episodes I'll get right back into it but as of now I had to google to make sure that was what you were talking about.


If I gave you £20/$20/€20 on the condition you can only spend it on some mindless, frivolous shit that will just make you happy, even for a short time, what would you buy?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd go to the pub and get the first round in with it.

If you had to describe yourself with a meal, what would you be?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Chicken Cordon Bleu, because anyone who tries to bite me will get a mouth full of scalding hot greasy slop.

Who's gonna be the first casualty when the Walking Dead starts up this Sunday?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Dunno, I only watched the first season. 

Do you have any song that reminds you a beloved person?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know how common it is but I think in terms of linked memories a lot. 

I have so many songs "assigned" to people that it's hard to keep track, some that I won't remember for 6 months until I hear them an it clicks in my mind that it's that person I link it to.

Though not for a beloved one, the most recently formed of these is a link between my new flatmate and King Harvest's Dancing in the Moonlight which came after an argument about the best version (It's Toploader's, duh). The King Harvest version came on in a shop a few days later and I couldn't help but smile.


You're about to give a 10 minute talk on that subject you're an expert in and you've done 0 prep. 

What is your subject? What are you going to cover in your talk? And how well do you reckon you'll be able to bullshit your way through this?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Presumably if I'm an expert on said subject, then it wouldn't really matter how much preparation goes into the interview/conversation as I'm confident enough to talk about it. But it'd have to be any subject I have a strong interest in. So either fashion, ancient histories, music, cinema or television.

What's the most awkward thing you've said or been told?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

In recent memory I asked for a 7 inch sub at Subway, and had to explain I am very bad at social situations.

SQ


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Most awkward? Probably the one time I was told that my pants looked so tight on me that I had a male camel toe.

What is the strangest thing you have ever witnessed in real life?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

From recent memory?



Gandhi said:


> Ok so WF, hear me out...
> 
> Today I came back from uni and went to bed immediately because I was really tired. I woke up and the power was out, and was home alone because my brother & sister were doing some shit concerning their glasses whilst my mother was at my aunt's place. So I'm home alone with the power out, no internet no nothing and it's like 7 PM. Dark as fuck, I grab a flash light I have on my keys next to my bed and think I'll just go get a drink and maybe just go back to bed. On my way to the kitchen I hear a girl singing from my kitchen window, see my kitchen window can hear the echoes of my neighbors when they yell and we don't really care. Specially the kitchen window can hear everything that happens in their bathrooms. I know this girl, she's an American-Egyptian, or atleast knew her back in childhood as a friend when I'd visit Egypt for holidays but we kinda just stopped hanging out and only talk when we greet each other or say good morning to each other when we pass by each other. And just so you don't fucking bother wondering, she's a dorky somewhat cute chick. 7.5/10. Anyway she's singing whilst taking a shower and her voice is fucking heavenly, I couldn't make up what she was singing at first, but her voice has that stereotypical vibe that makes guys _"fall in love"_. So I just stood there with a drink listening, and suddenly I hear her fucking signing THIS. I realized it THE SECOND she sang the chorus. I SHIT you NOT she was singing this, suddenly I have that "" look and without thinking decide to try and fucking record her singing so I could make my brother hear this and laugh and delete the recording later , SHE WAS SINGING THE ENTIRE DAMN SONG AND SOUNDED, WELL, YOU HAVE OBNOXIOUS MUZZIE NEIGHBORS WOMAN JUST SAYIN (she sang it two times I think). So I look for my mobile AND IT'S TOO FUCKING DARK AND I FORGOT WHERE I PUT IT. I keep fucking looking around and she's just singing whilst I'm looking and I'm shitting myself thinking _"WHAT IF SHE STOPS SINGING BEFORE I FIND THE MOBILE?"_ and my god I felt like there was a timer and if I didn't find the mobile I'd explode and have a _"game over"_ pop up infront of me. She eventually stops singing, I become a sad panda, my brother comes home and I tell him and he's like _"get the fuck out of here"_.


Probably that ^

SQ


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

^^^^He didn't ask a question. This thread is now dead.
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
Also, tits or ass?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Both, my favorite type of woman is a woman who has great tits and a great ass. Two is always better then one!


Chicken or Pork?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Both, my favorite type of woman is a woman who has great tits and a great ass. Two is always better then one!
> 
> 
> Chicken or Pork?


ERROR!!! Bitch out on question detected. Must choose between selected answers. 

Anyways, chicken because I'm black and I must. 

I repeat, ass or tits?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> ERROR!!! Bitch out on question detected. Must choose between selected answers.
> 
> Anyways, chicken because I'm black and I must.
> 
> I repeat, ass or tits?



If I have to absolutely choose. I'd sacrifice a bigger pair of tits for a better ass. So ass.

I ask the same to you.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I thought I was an ass man until I got a gf with a great set of tits. Ass is nice to look at but tits are more fun to play with. Tits, bro.

Your most awesome BAWSE moment, aka the greatest thing you ever did.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

True enough, I suppose I will know for sure when I finally have a GF of my own.

As for you're question, easily the time I threw out the first pitch at a Major League Baseball game; and one of my favorite players said I threw a perfect pitch. It was so awesome.

You're most embarassing moment?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

By now it has been deleted from the ChatBox. bama4


SQ


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

No question was asked so fail..

I will repeat my last question to the next poster, most embarrassing moment?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just figured out SQ means same question, which is an extreme bitch out.

I'm not easily embarrassed, so I don't really have one. Maybe hitting on a chick and then her boyfriend showed up, but she was giving me play before that, so.........

Bleach or Naruto?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh shit... I feel like a idiot now.

As for the question, Dragonball Z. Only Anime I enjoyed ever.

Favorite type of entrance music, with lyrics or without?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I like a lot of both but I guess without edges it.

Who is your favourite simpsons character outside the simpsons family?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Probably Nelson. He's an lovable asshole, much like myself.

Bob's Burgers or the Cleveland Show?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

If I had to pick one, Bob's Burgers. But I hate both shows.

Would you rather climb a mountain or deep sea dive?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Deep sea dive.


Should I watch the game, and then go to the amusement park, or DVR the game and go there sooner?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DVR the game and go to the Park sooner.

Emma or Alicia Fox?


----------



## RazorSting (Oct 12, 2014)

Emma.


If you just could bring one wrestler back to WWE. Even if he is dead. Who would you bring back?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin hands down.

If you could go back in time and attend any Wrestlemania which one would it be and why?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess WM 30 just to experience the atmosphere during Bryan's monumental moment and Lesnar's win in person.


How awesome would it be if Netflix streamed HBO programs?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

My country doesn't have Netflix

Do you think The Rock is on steroids?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

No

Do you think John Cena is on steroids?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm gonna say no, but the guy is ripped for someone who is only 240lbs. 

Which celebrity would you marry? Not just bang, but actually get married to?


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Rosario Dawson


Are you happy with your current job situation?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm a unemployed 17 year old, so I would say yes.

Better manager. The Mouth of the South or Mr. Fuji?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

jimmy heart.

are you for the legalization of marijuana? if not, why?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Completely for the legalization of Pot, just regulate like Alcohol and Cigarettes and there should be no problem.

Who do you prefer as President, Obama or George W. Bush?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Weed isn't bad, I was an avid smoker until 3 years ago. If alcohol is legal, then weed definitely should be. 

Do you think sex is overrated? Sex is fun and all, but I think the media has put sex on a pedestal of being the greatest thing ever when, in fact, it's only good if it lasts 2 minutes. Anything over that makes me tired.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

As a virgin, I can not properly answer the question; sorry.

I ask the same to the person below me.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I'm a 50 year old virgin so idk

Manga or Comics?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Comics

TV or Movies?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TV by far. Shorter episodes, yet longer stories. More engaging stories, generally, at least the tv that I watch.

Are you more excited for Captain America 3: Civil War or Batman vs Superman: Dawn of Justice?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I guess Batman vs Superman. Days of Futures Past is way more awesome then they could ever be, tbh.

Which is your favorite Gundam series?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have no idea what that is.

RKO Out of Nowhere or Teddy Long Tag Team Match?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

RKO out of nowhere

Sitcom with laugh track or no laugh track


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

No laugh track. I'm smart enough to know when something is funny.

What do you put on your cheeseburger?


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Just bacon.

Do you prefer a woman with big tits/flat ass or small tits/fat ass? (if you're a female that's straight or a gay guy... uh idk you like bacon?)


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't like fat asses so the first one.

What is the next anime I should watch, or am I a cartoon watching ******?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I prefer reading manga to watching anime, but if I had to recommend a show it would definitely be Attack On Titan. 

What is the most annoying song you've ever heard?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

One of those BrokenCYDE songs or whatever the fuck they're called. Ghastly shite.

Did you ever play an MMO on PC? If so, what one (or what do you have the best memory of)?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't play games on PC, so no.

Favorite entrance music of all time and why?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

They're technically entrance music 





 




Will Brock Lesnar be a 5 time WWE Champion?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Nope. I think this'll be his last title reign. 


Do you prefer waffles, or pancakes?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Pancakes.

What time is it?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

8:11 PM

What's my favorite color?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know.

Who is a famous philosopher you admire?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mark Twain

Fast Food or Dine In?


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Dine-In. I've now become one of those people that like to sit and enjoy a meal. 



Would you date someone that has a kid?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, I'd have no problem with it.

Would you date someone who had been married before?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes. The way I see it, everyone has a past. I'm at the age now that a person's past doesn't matter as long as it won't interfere with our future.

Trevor, Michael or Franklin?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Michael all day everyday

Call of Duty, Halo or Gears of War?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not a gamer, so I don't care.:shrug


Weirdest movie you've ever seen?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Uh, probably Cabin In The Woods.

Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Marriage means big tax breaks and dying alone sucks.

There's a ton of people around here at the library screaming, talking on the phone, headphones, baby too loud, etc. What song should I play at full volume to let them all know they need to shut the fuck up?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

No Chance in Hell

Which WWE game should I get, 13 or 2K14?


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

2K14, but only if you can still pre-order it. STING!



Sterling Archer or Burt Reynolds?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Burt Reynolds, I guess. 

What kind of dinosaur or other prehistoric animal would you most like to bring back from the dead?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Liopleurodon. Because the ocean could use another top predator and my son would :mark:


What kind of monster do you think I am?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

A Zombie. 


You open a bottle of wine out pops a genie, who will grant you three wishes. And if you try to wish for more wishes, you lose the three you have. So, what do you wish for?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

1. a non fucked up heart
2. Enough money so that my dad doesn't have to break his back and slowly work himself to death at two jobs to support our family's financial situation.
3. a team of doctors or medication to help treat my mother's fibromiyalga

If you could buy any car, what would it be?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I'd save the money instead

What's your favorite famous quote?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

"It's a Shameful Thing, Lobster Head" (okay in seriousness it's "Do not to do others what you wouldn't want done to yourself")

What is you're favorite school subject (if you have one?)


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Biology!

If you can invent any kind of potato chip flavor, what would it be?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dunno, roast lamb, the king of flavours...

What is your dream job?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ultimately the owner of a line of men's and women's ready-to-wear.


SQ


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fetching Vince McMahon's coffee.


What language do they speak in Heaven?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Binary.

Where can I get the world's best cup of coffee?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:draper2 not really a coffee drinker except for iced caramel macchiatos :yum:

Last song you got stuck in your head?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

All about that bass


Worst song you recently got stuck in your head?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Fancy - Iggy Azalea

Which one's better? The Walking Dead comics, video game, or TV show?


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

TV Show.

Most overrated guitarist?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Slash :shrug

Do you give out candy on Halloween?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody comes around. :shrug:

Who's your favourite villain on television (right now)?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody comes around. :shrug:
> 
> Who's your favourite villain on television (right now)?


:cena4 

What is the most amount of money you've won playing the lottery?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

i haven't won anything major like lotto 649 but those scratch tickets i've won like $120 bucks one time, not bad for a 5 dollar ticket.


Since Halloween is coming up, what was your favorite horror movie?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Halloween

What do you think is the worst WWE/WCW/ECW entrance theme of all time?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

"My Time is Now". Yo boy is so cold you'll never catch me in the next man sweater..........

If you were a wrestler, what would your finisher be?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tombstone Piledriver.

Greatest comic book heroe on TV ever?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rick Grimes

Favorite supernatural creature, zombies, vampires or aliens?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Depends what kind of alien or vampire, I could go either way. Zombies can fuck right off. 

Favourite drink?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sweet Iced Tea, with Coke close behind.

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A classic Italian at Quiznos but we don't have a Quiznos around here anymore.









Favourite Marvel Studios movie? (Marvel Studios does not include X-Men, Spider Man or Fantastic Four)


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Avengers

Favorite Sony Superhero Movie?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Have they done anything except Spider Man? I guess I'll say The Amazing Spider Man by default, even though it's not great. The original reboot was better than the sequel, and the 3 Raimi movies are the worst things in existence. Wretched things. 

Do you think a DC vs Marvel movie, in a fantasy universe where such a thing would ever be possible () could finally beat Avatar at the box office?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anything is theoretical possible if all the right pieces line up, so I would say yes.

Do you think another Warner Bros/Disney co-production like Roger Rabbit will ever happen again?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dont really know/dont really care.

How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Once a month


What's your favourite fast food?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Checkers' fries.

When will the bass drop?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tomorrow at 4 PM.

When does the fat lady sing?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Tonight at 9 PM

How often do you watch porn?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know what this porn is you speak of. innocentangel.jpeg


I will be working behind the scenes at a haunted house tonight. Are any of you jealous that I get to spend the next few hours listening to the screams of the terrified?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope!


Do you agree that Seinfeld is the shittiest sitcom ever?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes

Are the Emmys a farce or not?


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well an emmy award helps if I'm on the fence on watching a show, but the event itself? I never watch that shit.

Are you scared of ebola?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A tiny bit

Are you scared of North Korea?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

North Korea got good food, nah son. 

What is your darkest secret??


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

My Black Zekrom EX Pokemon card. He's pretty dark.

Have you ever cheated on your girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes. 

Do you secretly like John Cena? Seriously...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Never had a girlfriend/boyfriend so no.

Ever eat raw food?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't secretly like John Cena, I openly like John Cena.

And sure, an apple for example.

Will you be watching HIAC tonight and how much will you be paying to watch it?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I will probably miss the majority of the show as I will be watching TV and eating dinner with my parents until 10. But if I can get back on and catch the end half of it then nothing as I will live stream it.

Will you subscribe to the WWE Network in the future?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Unless streams stop being an option (they won't), no.

When was the last time you called someone a cunt and what was the cunt doing that made them a cunt?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

I don't remember

Am I the only one who thinks Ebola is fake?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

You're wrong. Ebola is real, and it's delicious as long as you bake it and not fry it.

When will Dracula's castle rise again?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

1995

How much money does the owner of this website make in single a day with all of these crazy amounts of access and ads?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

How the fuck would we know?

How many seconds of summer do you get in a day?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I live in Florida. It's ALL summer.

What's the next series I should binge watch on Crunchyroll?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bible Black

YRW you're a gay black man and Curtis Axel wins the WWE championship?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Scream in glee, have a heart attack, dispatch an ambulance to contain my out of control markdom, probably sit in the ICU overnight. In that order.


Jon Stewart or Stephen Colbert?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jon Stewart 

Fox News or CNN


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Benny Hill Show


Should I advertise parts of my body on Ebay?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

No

Should I get a job?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes

Do you shave your facial hair?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes

Is the Undertaker the best no seller ever?


----------



## LIMITED (Jan 2, 2014)

Dear person above me,

The answer is *yes.*

And now for my question,

*Would you like to talk politics?*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No


Which holiday do you prefer, Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess Thanksgiving. Too many bad memories in the past associated with Christmas.


I am going to cut my hair soon. Should I just do it really short, or go with a style like Chris Jericho's latest look?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Nair it all off and save time and money.

WHERE'S THE BLACKSMITH?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

THE ARMORY SIRE

Why is Trix only for kids?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't listen to the lies perpetuated by the _ELITE_.


_*WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE*_???


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

We've drunk the Kool-Aid obviously

What is the Kool-Aid made of?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

John Cena's tears.

How much candy did you get trick-or-treating this year?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I didn't go trick or treating, I got some candy at Walmart through.

What is you're favorite letter?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

It's gotta be a three-way tie between E, C and fucking W.

Who's your favorite Touhou character?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont have one.

what is touhou?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

The most difficult video game series you'll ever play. Fuck Dark Souls.

Who left the lint trap full after using the drier?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That was me. Couldn't be arsed.


Does anyone else think it is the next guys responsibility to clean the lint trap?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

No

Is the next poster after me responsible for the ketchup stain on the fridge?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No. How the hell do you get ketchup on a fridge?? :lmao


What is your main fetish?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Female bodybuilders. But there's got to be something attractive from the neck up as well. No Laura Bass shit.

*DID YOU VOTE TODAY?*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope, unless something surprising happens I won't be voting until May 2015.

When was the last time you just went HAM on someone and called them out on their shit?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It was like a year ago, at work. We got along better after that actually, and even would dance provocatively together in full sight of anyone who might be offended. I miss that fat bastard now that he got fired.


Who wants me to send them a horrible rep?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:ambrose3

Who wins first, the Lakers or the Sixers?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lakers by way of 50 shots from :kobe3

If you were in a serious relationship for years and it ended, would it be tough to move on?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Depends on the girl and why it ended. Generally, I'd be more inclined to say "No".

Would you rather have a go on Lady Gaga or Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Impeccable (Jul 31, 2014)

Stacey Keibler 

Would you do Paige and then if you liked that, marry her?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't want to fuck her and I'm not dumb enough to get married.

What's a year you hold dear to your heart? If you want to share why this year was special, do tell.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd say 2013. Went to Wrestlemania which is a once in a lifetime event for some people, went Vegas and had an amazing time with my then GF :bron3. Just a great year for event I attended, was a fun year. 

SQ


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

What is SQ?

How tall are you?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Tall enough to get the cookies off the top shelf, that's all that matters.

How are you gonna keep warm this winter?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

By wearing more layers 

How much do you currently weigh?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Bang on 12 stone.

Do you like olives?


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I dump black olives and thick shredded cheese on my salad. I call it Pizzaria-Style salad.

Have you ever eaten at Freddy Fozbear's?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

If you could have ANY celebrity (excluding Morgan Freeman) narrate your life, who would you pick to narrate your life?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kelsey Grammer 

If you to choose between the internet and sports/wrestling which would you keep? (note you can't say you'd watch sports/wwe on the internet)


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Internet if it's the current product I would have to watch.

What would you rather do, climb Mount Everest or Jump out of a plane?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jump out of a plane.

Do these anti-bullying folk REALLY believe they can abolish bullying?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm leaning towards no, much like the anti-tobacco people. They're vocal just to be vocal.

If you were given one chance to go back in time 5 years to relive and continue your life differently, would you?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Beowulf or Leonidas?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll always take a book over an actual person, so Beowulf.

What do you think the next happen now?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm thinking that next there will now be a next to happen.

If you have absolutely nothing to do on a day, when will you usually wake up?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

9:00 or less. I used to sleep 'till 11 this summer I don't what happened.

How do you feel about the rape allegations on Bill Cosby?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a flatmate who quite likes digestive biscuits, so today when I saw that one of our local shops was doing a discount on them I mentioned it to him so he could stock up while they are cheap.

I'm telling you this because that was a more interesting series of events for me than the Cosby rape saga. It's gotten to the stage where I care more about biscuits that I'm not even going to eat than a beloved celebrity being accused of something as horrible as rape.

I've read too many stories on the internet (specifically Reddit where I like to check up on any gender-wars based subs) and it's just numbed me of the ability to care.

I'm bored of rape.

Who was the last musician/artist you "discovered"?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Teen Suicide.

Last time you cried tears of happiness? Have you ever?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Never cried tears of happiness


Favorite victory, whether it be personal/a sports team/your school/etc?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

All I can think of right now is the Dolphins beating Brett Favre's Jets to advance in the Playoffs on top of division(and Patriots)....then we got destroyed by Ravens. Now I despise BAL

SQ


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

My favorite victory was my Seahawks winning the Super Bowl last year

Favorite wrestling moment?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Taker vs Michaels at WM 25

Invisibility or Hypnotism?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Invisibility

What's your favorite cereal?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

froot loops

sq


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lucky Charms

SQ


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Cheerios

What's your favourite part of Christmas dinner?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Opening the last remaining presents after finishing it. 

Favorite Youtube video?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Has to be the alpaca my clique video or the one with the dogs humping while one throws up.

Game you're most looking forward to coming out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PatrickHavoc (Mar 16, 2013)

Definitely Dying Light & Mass Effect.


Favourite movie?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

American Beauty

Favourite sporting moment of all time?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably the Bulls winning the title in '98.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Germany winning the World Cup last summer.

What was your biggest mark out moment you've had for the WWE?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Literally any time Sami Zayn hits the blue thunder bomb. Or MITB 2011.

SQ


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk winning the WWE title at MITB 2011.

What is your dream job?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Not exactly the foreign minister but doing something meaningful in the foreign ministry. 

What do you think the next happen now?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Next week on the 20th of December

Do you smell what The Rock is cooking?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

No

What do you think of kids who have "not removing until" signatures?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They're silly, most of them are always things that will never happen. I wonder how many people had "not removing until Sting debuts" though.


If Bill Cosby offered you a nice cold glass of Eggnog, would you drink it?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuck no.

SQ


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't like egg nog 

SQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Certainly. Because: 
*A)* Delicious eggnog
*B)* Potential violation by accused serial rapist might get me into class action suit (_therefore $$$_ :mark


Would it be any different if the Cos offered you a pudding pop?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Probably.
How would you rate the whole Akame ga Kill series now that it's coming to an end? That is if you watched it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pretty disappointing. :side:

*If you had a wife & son who you loved more than anything else in this world & you were forced to murder one of them in front of the other, who would you kill? *
_*
(You can only choose one of the two, you cannot decline, & you cannot shoot yourself)*_


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd shoot myself.

Tacos or Pizza?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Guy below me couldn't read, so same question.



Genesis 1.0 said:


> *If you had a wife & son who you loved more than anything else in this world & you were forced to murder one of them in front of the other, who would you kill? *
> _*
> (You can only choose one of the two, you cannot decline, & you cannot shoot yourself)*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I'd shoot myself.
> 
> Tacos or Pizza?


Tacos.



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Guy below me couldn't read, so same question.


Honestly cant choose. But killing a kid is much worse.

Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brunettes, through I do love a good blonde too.

Tits or Ass man? (Abs/Ass if the below poster is a female)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tits...just.

Would you rather be an actor or a rockstar?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rockstar

Would you rather be a chef or a professional bike rider.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Professional Bike Rider

If you had the chance to work in GFW,TNA,ROH or NJPW which one would you choose?


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Njpw. 

Who's better than kanyon?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sami Zayn.

What's a memory from your life that will forever be emotional to you?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Watching Kimi ni Todoke episode 6










If you really tried, how much weight do you think you can lose in a week?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

IDK, 30?

Do you like Rusev?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yes

Nikki or Brie?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki.

Mic skills or ring skills?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ring skills, through mic skills are a close second.

Presence or look?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

DA LOOK

Would you suck a dick for 100k? haha


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Kind of need the money right now, so yeah. 


Do you agree that Hostess is shit since it came back?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes because the cake is a lie.

If Greg has 8 apples, Sarah has 7 apples, John has 3 apples. Sarah drops 5 apples, John gives her 3 and Greg shoves 4 up her ass, how many clean apples does Sarah have?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Sarah has 1 clean apple assuming her asshole and wherever she dropped them is dirty... and the 3 that were given to here were all clean before being shoved up said asshole. 

What kind of sneakers/shoes are you currently wearing?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm barefoot most days, but I wear leather and tyre sandals when I'm in town.

Do you still have any Christmas leftovers?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

No

Banging any celebrity of your choice for one night or 10k dollars?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

10k dollars

your current celebrity crush(es)?


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Selena Gomez, Arianna Grande, and Paige

If you could wrestle in 1 match, who would you wrestle?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

vs John Cena in the main event of WrestleMania 31

^ Safest worker in the ring + I'll get paid 500k dollars

Do you smoke weed or smoke mid?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't smoke at all.

If you found a genie lamp and was granted one wish what would you wish for?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Infinite wishes of course.

What is the best part of the forum update and why is the the thread tagging?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

"Infinite wishes" haha I remember that cartoon episode! 

I think the update was a step backward

At what age did you begin masturbating?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

10/11, can't exactly remember.

When did you discover porn for the first time?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When my friend and I went through his mother's drawer and found her dildo and a porn tape. I was about 11 at the time.


Do you like fat chicks?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not really.

Do you like ultra skinny chicks?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not really.

Do you like older women?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Since I am 17, most of the people I have crushed on are older; so yes I do.

Do you like younger women?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Since most of them are anyway, yes I do :curry2


Should I go to the zoo on Monday or Tuesday night? It is open until 9pm and I have tickets.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Monday, so you can miss RAW.

Should I watch RAW tomorrow?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Nah don't go and put yourself through that

Give me a reason why I should keep watching WWE's main roster product


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dean Ambrose

Give me a reason to not watch Porn and or play Xbox tonight.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

aige

There's not much to look forward to really.

What's your favorite color?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Red

Do you think retro bush will come back? This bare mons thing is killing me.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

If by bush we are talking about genital hair, then possibly.

What is the square root of pie and alpha?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:confused

A lot lol.

Favorite junk food?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Chips

Favorite meat?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Chicken.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Orange

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

whole kernel corn


Is it better to have loved and lost or to have never loved at all?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Loved and lost.

The best meal you've ever had?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A happy meal.


Do you like Huey Lewis and The News?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've had alot of good meals, but I would have to say this one Christmas dinner in 08 take the cake.

Favorite candy/dessert?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

I can't decide between Milk Duds or Spearmint Leaves.

Favorite cereal? and why is it cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Captain Crunch All Berries or Hershey Cereal

Favorite board game.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Uno

How was your Christmas?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

It was Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

How is your New Year going to be?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll have a good year, although New Year's Eve is seriously overrated. 


What is a food that you absolutely would never eat, even if it meant you would starve rather than eat it if it was the only thing left?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Assparagus, stuff makes me wanna vomit.

If you could only eat one food everyday for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Chicken Nuggets 

If you had the chance, would you bang Lilian Garcia?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sure, I'd bang that.

If you had to choose, who would rather bang; Tamina Snuka or Rosa Mendes?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I hate Rosa but I wouldn't turn her down.

What are your throughts on Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

A blonde guy with a guitar

Is Luke Harper a future WWE Champion or nah?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Why not?

Is Dean Ambrose a future WWE World Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## DrewCBosack (Dec 31, 2014)

He has it in him. In a couple of years.

Who is your favorite WWE Superstar of all time?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Mick Foley, he has done everything in WWE
What is the greatest anime you've watched?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

FMA: Brotherhood & Evangelion master race.

How's the headache?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have none

How's your social life?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Great actually.

Are you going to be watching the ball drop?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Probably not.

Is the poster below me going too?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

the fuck's a ball drop

Would you trade half or your remaining life span for a trillion dollars?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That money won't be put to much use when I'm dead, so no.


How intriguing of a science do you find astronomy to be on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

10.

INTRIGUING AS FUCK. But realistically curiosity and exploration shouldn't be considered a priority, the only space related stuff that gets funded should be the ISS and defence against comets and shit y'know.

SQ


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Science? I don't need no bloody science!

j/k 7/10

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

Sasha Banks or Becky Lynch?


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

In terms of hotness? I like Becky Lynch

Wrestling? Sasha Banks

How many police does it take to change a light-bulb in a black room?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

689

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know.

Borat or Bruno?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Considering Bruno was going to be my username ( BrunoIsNotMyName ) or something like that. Bruno

But we're talking about the movie characters so Borat. I hated Bruno

Why is this section so dead?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

People enjoy bitching and whining more than playing games? opcorn

Chicken or Fish?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Chicken

Would you rather always be too hot or too cold?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

cold, i'm used to it being from canada and all = ) 


fuck, marry, kill. 

evangeline lilly
jennifer lopez
taylor schilling.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I fucking hate this fuck marry kill game.

I don't want to fuck any of them, I don't want to get married ever, and I don't want anybody killed.






Who won in this song, contestant #1 or #2 ?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Contestant 2

Do you prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Hot weather. The cold weather puts me in a foul ass mood.

Best date you've been on?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Never been on one tbh :lol

Do you believe in magic?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Only in a young girl's heart


Have you ever personally seen a cryptid?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

No, I have not.

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

42



Can you count to potato? And if yes do it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No.






Is this one of the greatest scenes you've ever seen on television?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Norse Mythology or Greek Mythology?


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Greek?

What is the last YouTube video you watched?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gods and Monsters by Lana Del Rey


Who better than Kanyon?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Mojo Rawley

Should I watch Archer?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes you should.


When was the last time you built a fire without using gas or other fluids?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Never.

Do you read a newspaper while taking a shit?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No.

Can you give me one good reason why I shouldn't stab myself in the eyes after Roman Reigns wins the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You can't let the bastards win


Have you ever been a victim of a double standard?


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

yeah, im in jail for it now.

please tell me a funny story involving shelton benjamin, mordecai and danie bryan Oh and mickie james aswell


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

That wasn't a question.

Who will win the 2017 Royal Rumble? and who will get the most eliminations?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Byron Saxton winning the Rumble
El Torito gets most eliminations

Will there be a brand new streak at Wrestlemania? If yes, who?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Nope, there won't be another WM streak.

What's your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe Bulbasaur.

How would you react if the person you hated the most in the entire world came to your house and gave you £$1,000?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'll have some gay sex with him in a bathtub filled with chocolate.

What is the second most important thing in your life?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No idea.

What's your favorite Asian country?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cambodia because I have a few friends from that country(are Cambodian)

Most overrated QB in NFL Today?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Slim Roethlisberger 

How many more seasons will Archer go for?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know.

What would you do if whilst you're walking in a lonely alley at day a bunch of Arabs ambush you and started crying while angrily shouting how in the name of Allah they'll rape you here and now?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kill them wrapped in The American Flag I carry with me at all times for such a contingency, FOR AMERICA! 

Who do you want to see in concert the most?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Arch Enemy.

What do you think of the ISIS national anthem? Also is it bad that I love it?






It's English subbed for those who don't understand Arabic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ISIS isn't a nation why would I listen to something or even give a shit about a terrorist organization other than They should be killed to the last man.

How do you take your coffee/tea


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't drink either.

And since McQueen didn't really answer me, I'll ask again.






What do you think of the ISIS national anthem? Also is it bad that I love it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes. Stop glorifying terrorism.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not glorifying terrorism, I just think the song is catchy.

And since you still won't answer both my questions...






What do you think of the ISIS national anthem? Also is it bad that I love it?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Allahu Akbar nigs

What is the most intense shit you've done in your life?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Drive speeding while blasting METAL on my radio

Worst nightmare you recently had?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Waking up.

What would you do for a York peppermint patty?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'll bite off a grizzly bear's ear off.

Those are some gorgeous feet, aren't they?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Buy one at the store or torture Cody.

Cody why that awful haircut?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

simonitro said:


> I'll bite off a grizzly bear's ear off.
> 
> Those are some gorgeous feet, aren't they?


Absolutely.



McQueen said:


> Buy one at the store or torture Cody.
> 
> Cody why that awful haircut?


I'm very against the prices of barber shops. 

Who believes McQueen's hair is longer than my own?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

McQueen, maybe...

What would you do if during sex with a lover your lover starts screaming _"Allahu akbar"_?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My hair isn't that long, maybe 4-5 inches or so right now. It's messy though. Going to get it cut in a day or two probably. Start a new job next week. 

As for gandhi's question probably just make a face.

Meat of choice. Ham, turkey, chicken, beef?


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

I am actually a vegetarian...Ironic that I clicked on this particular thread as this question was posed....

Why so serious?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Because people are dying.

Who was more annoying, Skyler from Breaking Bad or Lori from The Walking Dead?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lori. She was just s dumb bitch. I could at least understand Skylars motivations, Walt was not a good guy and tore that family apart. She just had to be the bad guy because other than the Ted thing she was just trying to save what was left of her family. 

I'm going back to the meat question because of :ron wouldn't approve of a vegetarian answer. No offense.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Chicken, I'm a vegan but I won't deny chicken tastes like heaven.

Favorite flavor of gum?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Juicy Fruit*

Would rather date a popular pornstar, a popular model who poses nude or a stripper from your local strip club?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Model. 

What are you looking forward to this summer.,


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

School being off

Would you rather take Paige,AJ Lee,Nikki Bella, or Brie Bella on a formal date ?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Paige



It seems like there is always a zombie show on TV now all year round. Doesn't that make this the best time in history to be alive?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No. b/c none of them ever seem to be any good, unlike how the majority of films are. :mj2

Would you rather play chess w/the Grim Reaper or have a banjo battle w/the Devil?


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati (Mar 25, 2014)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Would you rather play chess w/the Grim Reaper or have a banjo battle w/the Devil?


Banjo battle with the Devil, of course.

Do you sing or do anything strange and unusual in the shower? Please explain.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I was singing old 90's early 2000s songs the other day in the shower.

Ever played any sports?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Football(soccer) & basketball.

You're in a room with a girl who is twerking whilst farting, as in, with each twerk she farts. What would be your first thought?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Pasta

How many eggs does the rooster lay?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

As many as the Cadbury Bunny does.



What am I going to dream about tonight in bed?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me defiling your wife as you Cuckhold. 

The real question is "will it be a dream?"

:curry2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

....yes.

What's your favorite song from _"thug life"_ videos?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Me So Horny

The first thing you would do to if you could time travel?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Have a conversation with Arthur Schopenhauer.

Who is a person a lot of people think is hot you think is either average looking or even ugly?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Roman Reigns, Adam Levine, All of the bachelors, pretty much ever, Chris Pine, Taylor Lautner is hideous, Leonardo DiCaprio (He was amazing looking when he was younger, not now) and many more.

Are you a social person in real life?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Not really

Biggest shit you've never given?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't fucking know.

Do you like Obama?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Very much so.

Have you ever experienced Intermittent Explosive Disorder?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Have no idea what that is.

Do you like Bush?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I prefer Pearl Jam


What do you like on your pizza that other people don't?


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Sheep milk cheese, tabasco and jalapenos. All together. Each of it's own would be eaten by the major of the people.

What do you prefer, biased that they are no console exclusive releases: Average computer or a PS4? Also: Why?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

PS4. Because I have no desire to be burdened with the apparent contractual obligation to tell every single fucking person I meet that I play games on my PC and how much better it is. 

Would you rather know how or when you'll die?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd rather know when I'd die, knowing how I'd die would have me in a super paranoid mood of anything related to my death.

Have you ever had a conversation with a racist? If so, what was it like?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

The incident that springs to mind was once when I got a taxi, and the taxi driver was being very very racist. Apparently he was the only white guy who worked at his company, and he was incredibly racist against all others. I just told him to stop and I got out and went and hailed a different taxi. I really hate racial division and hatred. 

Have you ever had a paranormal experience?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

When I was a lil kid I used to sleep with my grandma. I can recall one time in the middle of the knight looking at the window and seeing a figure that resembled a person. There was a tree in that spot but that clearly looked like some floating person outside the window. Was scared so just put my head down and tried to sleep it off. We did live really close to a cemetery too so it made it worse.


Have you ever gotten in an actual fight?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I never honestly took names, but I have been in some scrapes. One came out relatively even, the other one left the other guy (who had bullied me for years up to that point) unable to look me in the eye at any time thereafter.



Am I wrong to love Disco music?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, like what you like and don't care what others think.

Last video game you played?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Flappy bird just five minutes ago if that counts.

Your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Getting rejected 

Are you a winner?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sure.

Who is your favorite philosopher?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know anything about philosophers.

Are you tight with your money or are you a big spender?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't spend my money on a lot of friverlous things, but I wouldn't say I am tight with it.


What is the most fun you've had in the past year?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Driving across the country twice this winter. 

What did you do last weekend?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Nothing, stayed at home watching TV and playing Video Games.

Jimmy Fallon or Jimmy Kimmel?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Who... who and who?

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.

Do you agree with the death penalty? Explain.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

No because you're giving the prisoner an easy way out... keeping him in a life-sentence is much more torturous. I'm evil!

If a planet exploded thousands light years from here, would you be able to smell it?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Only if I was Stardust, I would be able to smell it. Unless I acquire the Cosmic Key.
Have you watched an anime with less than 30 Episodes (EX: Sword Art Online, Attack on Titan, Noragami, etc.)?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, plenty of them. I watched Attack on Titan, Fantastic Children, Hellsing, Elfen Lied, Blade, 9x9 Eyes(Both OVAs are only 8 episodes long)

If Michael has 5 oranges, Timmy has dandruff, what age would Sally become pregnant?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

13.

Who is the better chef: Jamie Oliver or Gordon Ramsay?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

While Gordon Ramsey is more entertaining, I feel that Jamie Oliver could do more with less in the kitchen with proper nosh on the line.


What should I do on my days off starting this weekend?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go fishing and host an orgy. 

Who all is going to Pratchett's orgy?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I would like to go but I don't know where it is.

Have you ever been to a orgy? If so how was your first experience?.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

No but I'd imagine it would be pretty awkward tbh.

How do Ethiopians celebrate their child's first birthday?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

They bring a bunch of Israeli flags and burn them before they sing happy birthday.

If Stacy has 43 apples in her fridge then gives 10 apples to Tom & shoves 23 apples up her ass, then shits 13 apples and puts them in the fridge again, how many apples does she have in her fridge?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

23

Why is Gandhi so fucking wierd?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Because it's fun. 

Same Question. (So McQueen doesn't get disappointed)


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Because he's Egyptian

Weirdest sexaul thing you've ever done?


----------

